#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-27
<MartijnVdS> morning everyone
<exobuzz> morning
<Pendulum> oh dear. I suppose this is a sign I should go to bed
<MartijnVdS> Pendulum: what? other people waking up? :)
<Pendulum> MartijnVdS: yeah. I've not slept yet
<MartijnVdS> Pendulum: insomnia? or just partying? ;)
<Pendulum> MartijnVdS: some insomnia some enjoying the snowstorm we have here
<MartijnVdS> it's going to be >0 here today \o/
<popey> mng
<MartijnVdS> apng
<popey> hows your xmas MartijnVdS ?
<MartijnVdS> popey: nice & quiet :)
<popey> :)
<MartijnVdS> two weeks off from work now \o/
<popey> nice :)
<popey> i go back on wednesday although working from home
<nigelb> Morning people
<nigelb> popey: aw, your snowman fell down :(
<popey> nigelb: nah, he's okay
<popey> just leaning a bit
<nigelb> oh, that's leaning :D
<popey> :)
<gregor3000> hello. i need soem help here. i can't install Scribus from the software center. it just says that the action would require packages form unauthenticated sources, gives the list and OK button. when i press ok it just dissapears and instalation stops.
<popey> gregor3000: what happens if (in a terminal) you type "sudo apt-get install scribus" ?
<gregor3000> asks if i want to continu install despite unathanticated packages. i continued and it's installing now. however i should point out there that could also not install using PPA.
<gregor3000> it installed now (seems succesfully). we'lll se how it works out later on. is this Ubuntu or Scribus issue?
<popey> do you still have the terminal open?
<popey> I was hoping to see the output from the command
<gregor3000> yes. i think i now need to somehow remove the PPA
<popey> you can do that in software sources
<gregor3000> ugh i must have closed it accidentally.
<gregor3000> wait i will unistall and reinstall again.
<popey> its almost certainly because you haven't installed the key for the ppa
<gregor3000> command line install shows this: http://pastebin.com/GzDfVREx
<gregor3000> the "extra packages" blocked the install in software center
<gregor3000> ok now i need to work on this scribus thing. i will post back if i encounter any problems. :-) thank you for the help.
<gregor3000> bye
<daubers> Morning
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have configured openvpn in daemon mode
<kaushal> I always need to restart openvpn manually
<kaushal> I have two openvpn configs. I always need to restart openvpn manually
<kaushal> I get script failed: external program exited with error status: 1
<kaushal> Please suggest
<kaushal> Please let me know if any more information needs to be shared
<Phineas> hi all
 * Phineas has a feeling this channel is dead
 * nigelb pokes Phineas in the eye.
 * Phineas prods nigelb with a stick
<Phineas> ok mabe this channel is not so dead
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> A new life
 * Phineas starts listing to B-U-S-T-E-D
<Phineas> yeah a new life
<Phineas> nigelb,  a new life has been born
<nigelb> heh
<Phineas> nigelb,  do you have any pets?
<nigelb> Phineas: yep
<nigelb> a dog and a few chicken :)
<Phineas> nigelb,  what do you have?
<Phineas> nigelb,  what are they called?
<nigelb> Chicken -> no names or else I'll be too emotionally attached when they turn into dinner ;)
<nigelb> dog -> Mickey
<Phineas> nigelb,  what type of dog is it?
<nigelb> a dachshund
<Phineas> ahh cute
<balor> czajkowski: Get off the line and go to the pub
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<nigelb> kaushal: have you tried askubuntu.com?
<kaushal> nigelb: Thanks
<kaushal> so i need to always look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/18988/openvpn-on-ubuntu-10-10
<kaushal> ?
<nigelb> kaushal: yep
<kaushal> nigelb: Thanks
<mahiwal> ui
<_H> anyone know if you can use bbm via ubuntu?
 * Mez is utterly bored.
<Pendulum> hiya
<Mez> hey Pendulum
<skybinary> hiyaz :) do i have to reboot after i put the af9005.fw in /lib/firmware? or is there cli i can use
<skybinary> ?
<mosdef470> hello all need some help with wubi was wondering if anyone could help me?
<mosdef470> anyon use wubi?
<Phineas> bye all
<mosdef470> anybody use wubi?
<dutchie> mosdef470: asking the same question 3 times in 5 minutes isn't going to make it more likely that someone answers it
<mosdef470> oh
<dutchie> what might help is being more specific about what your problem is
<mosdef470> true
<mosdef470> ok
<mosdef470> well
<mosdef470> i recently installed wubi evereything was fine
<mosdef470> loaded several times fine
<mosdef470> until one day at the windows ubuntu boot prompt
<mosdef470> i went to load ubuntu
<mosdef470> the screen flickered and returned to the windows ubuntu promt
<mosdef470> again and again
<mosdef470> so i uninstalled wubi in windows kept the root disk
<mosdef470> and reinstalled wubi
<mosdef470> and put back the original root disk in its place
<mosdef470> rebooted and ubuntu would load again
<mosdef470> fine
<mosdef470> until a few days later the whol;e thing happened again
<mosdef470> and i would have to reinstal wubi and place back the root disk
<mosdef470> this is quit time consuming
<mosdef470> and was wondering if anybody knew or had the same problem?
<KrimZon> i haven't used wubi since 2008, when i converted it to having its own partition
<mosdef470> i tried to instal ubuntu the other day on my windows parttion but it said it wanted to use the whole hard disk and there was no option or slider to resize the ubuntu instal
<dutchie> as far as i know, there is no easy way to migrate from a wubi install to a traditional one on its own partition
<KrimZon> yeah, it was kind of fiddly
<KrimZon> vista had something that let me resize partitions though
<mosdef470> do you think wubi is unstable?
<GreenDance> Hi
<GreenDance> can "unmount" a dvd drive be disabled?
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<GreenDance> afternoon brobostigon
<brobostigon> afternoon GreenDance
<daubers> Hmmm... need table space, but table is full of stuff acquired over christmas
<dutchie> in an entirely new move, my table is covered in work
<daubers> work? What is this foreign concept?
<dutchie> i know!
<dutchie> it's mental
<MartijnVdS> Someone made you do it?
<GreenDance> can "unmount" a dvd drive be removed from the right click menu on the desktop when a disk is inside the cd/dvd drive?
<dutchie> GreenDance: sounds like a papercut
<dutchie> !papercut
<dutchie> hmm, the bot needs teaching about papercuts
<GreenDance> dutchie, how do i sound like a papercut?
<dutchie> !papercut is <reply>A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<dutchie> GreenDance: read that wiki page
<GreenDance> dutchie, i understand what you mean now, the issue sounds like a papercut, sorry i thought you were calling me a papercut, that's why i was confused.
<GreenDance> dutchie, the reason i brought it up was because i've had to resolve 5 ubuntu's because the end user thought unmount was eject the cd/dvd drive.
<dutchie> GreenDance: ah, sorry
<dutchie> lo bittin
<dutchie> er
<dutchie> bigcalm[mob]:
<bigcalm[mob]> Hi peeps
<GreenDance> hi bigcalm[mob]
<dutchie> still in worcester?
<bigcalm[mob]> Hi dutchie
<bigcalm[mob]> dutchie: until tomorrow. GF has work on Wednesday and Thursday
<bigcalm[mob]> dutchie: then back again for Friday to Sunday.
<bigcalm[mob]> So much driving to do
<bigcalm[mob]> Are to going to Worcester at all?
<GreenDance> dutchie, unmount was disabling the dvd drives so I had to remount them all, that's why I was asking if there way a way to remove that unmount from the menu, but guess it is a papercut.
<dutchie> GreenDance: i am not aware of a way to remove it now, but filing a bug will flag it for the devs to make it possible
<dutchie> bigcalm[mob]: i am wandering in to look around the sales in a bit
<bigcalm[mob]> It's damn busy
<dutchie> i'm sure
<GreenDance> dutchie, ill file a bug right away.
<dutchie> GreenDance: excellent :)
<bigcalm[mob]> We're relaxing with a cuppa tea back at my parents' now
<dutchie> and you're being all antisocial on irc :)
<bigcalm[mob]> Parents are out somewhere. GF is reading a girly magazine. Might get a laptop out in a bit
<bittin> Hello dutchie
<DJones> Afternoon all
<GreenDance> Hi
 * brobostigon has a pint of leffe
<danfish_> afternoon to all
<brobostigon> afternoonings danfish_ :)
<danfish_> o/ brobostigon
<danfish_> my nick's all screwy
<brobostigon> o/
<brobostigon> :(
<danfish_> drinking sharp's doom bar today
<danfish_> rather pleasant
<brobostigon> not tried.
<brobostigon> myself.
<danfish> that's better :)
<brobostigon> :)
<danfish> what pressies did anyone get this year?
<brobostigon> shirts, jumpers, socks. pink floyd concert dvd. dsotm mug. ELO vinyl.
<brobostigon> dr who dvd's
<MartijnVdS> I got http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Jennifer-McKnight-Trontz/dp/0811840859/
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: ELO vinyl? Which one? :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I have Out of the Blue here
<danfish> brobostigon: good stuff
<danfish> anyone get any interesting gadgets?
<MartijnVdS> oh and I also got one of those alarm clocks with a big light
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: electric light orchestra - discovery.
<brobostigon> danfish: :)
 * MartijnVdS is making a vinyl wishlist (now that I have a record player...)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: one record i do want, pink floyd - piper atthe gates of dawn.
 * GreenDance files his first papercut bug report :D.
<GreenDance> it feels great filing a bug report :D
 * GreenDance pats himself on the back :)
<brobostigon> GreenDance: :)
<danfish> GreenDance: a link?
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: Apparently my dad is/was into symphonic a LOT :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: iwouldnt call elo symphonic, i would call it rock.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I have http://www.discogs.com/Alela-Diane-featuring-Alina-Hardin-Alela-Alina/release/1993175 (89/1000)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: well, ELO is the rockiest he has :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i see.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: the rest sounds like you need to use more psychedelic drugs :)
<MartijnVdS> (child of the early 50s ;))
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i have a few cd's like that, like piper at the gates of dawn - pink floyd,
<GreenDance> danfish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/694776
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 694776 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "On desktop, rightclick on DVD icon, clicking unmount, disables the DVD Drive" [Undecided,Opinion]
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: and ziggy stardust.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I have Ziggy on CD
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: :)
 * MartijnVdS has too much music :P
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: alady friend of mine, always gives me good vinyl for presents for me. :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I need to find someone like that ;)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: my oldest is a "the who" elbum from the late sixties.
<danfish> GreenDance: it's a bit confusing with the umount/safely remove drive etc section in nautilus - needs simplifying IMO
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: My dad's oldest is from the early 70s (Byrds I think)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: the one i want of my dads though, is thick as a brick - jethro tull.
<GreenDance> danfish: sorry, i'm new to bug reporting.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: My record player has an USB port, and works with Linux
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: same here, :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: which one do you have?
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: one from maplins, i cant remember the model.
<MartijnVdS> I have a Sony
<danfish> GreenDance: it's a bit confusing with the umount/safely remove drive etc section in nautilus - needs simplifying IMO :)
<danfish> GreenDance: oops - meant to say, good bug report IMO :)
<GreenDance> danfish: thank you :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: sounds good. :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: but I'm surprised how much maintenance records need (being used to CDs/DVDs/etc.)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: they do need some looking after, yes.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/audioslideshow/2010/jun/29/work-and-careers-heritage
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: that is good to hear,
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: that's how they're made ;)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: iwill be watching when i have some quiet,
<brobostigon> :)
 * dutchie wonders why Free Software types don't get upset when websites say "You will need Adobe Acrobat to view this PDF"
<dutchie> or the Competition Commission, for that matter
<mgdm> Ssssh, don't give them something else to whine about
<mgdm> ;)
<dutchie> heh
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: they do get upset, on the inside
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: after enough sites like that, they explode in a red mist
<czajkowski> balor: my liver can't handle it after last night
<dutchie> MartijnVdS: that is a reason to keep them going then
<nperry> echo "Hello World" | wall
<ali1234> huh... wall is suid on ubuntu?
<ali1234> that's a new one
<mgdm> I thought it'd need to be
<ali1234> it only needs to be if you want to allow all users to spam each other's consoles :)
<mgdm> I thought that was more or less the point of the command
<ali1234> not really
<ali1234> that's like saying you need rm to be suid so you can delete other user's files
<mgdm> Not really
<mgdm> I thought the wall command was to send messages to other users
<ali1234> *all* other users, yes
<ali1234> write all - it writes to every tty
<mgdm> I am aware of that
<ali1234> anyway i can't really think of a good reason why you would want regular users to be able to wall
<mgdm> chmod isn't hard to use
<ali1234> it is when some joker has run "while true; do head -n 1000 /dev/urandom | wall; done"
<mgdm> can't say that's been a regular occurrence on any machine I've used, maybe you just have bad users ;)
<ali1234> they probably just haven;t noticed that wall is suid - it never was on any other distro i have used
<bduncan> ali1234: wall is not suid, it's sgid, the same as write. users terminals are group-owned by tty and mesg changes whether or not your terminal is writable by group.
<ali1234> mesg n doesn't block wall
<bduncan> ali1234: i haven't tested it, but the man page says "Only the super-user can write on the terminals of users who have chosen to deny messages"
<ali1234> well, that's false
<ali1234> it might block write but not wall
<bduncan> of course, you will always be able to wall to yourself, so that's not a very good test
<ali1234> mesg n blocks write
<bduncan> mesg n also blocks wall (from other non-root users)
<bduncan> that's how my box is behaving right now, anyway
<jussi> dutchie: I made the papercut factoid, it should filter down to the other bots in an hour or so
<ali1234> hmm so it does
<dutchie> jussi: excellent, thanks
<bduncan> omg i think that's the first correct thing i've said on irc all day. it must be christmas
<ipopey> Evening
<daubers> evening
<dutchie> evening daubers and ipopey
 * daubers has been and bought warhammer stuffs
<daubers> I built this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/912336/DSCN3255.JPG
<dutchie> i have bought 11 cds since christmas
<daubers> Blimey
<daubers> blank ones?
<jacobw> quick
<daubers> I call it 70 minutes of unimprinted dye
<daubers> Hmm... no emmy phonecall
<Linuxsapien> im in gnome just now, but there seems to be alot of "kdeinit" processes going on that I dont want there, how do I stop these from running?
<MartijnVdS> Linuxsapien: don't start KDE apps
<Linuxsapien> how do I stop them
<MartijnVdS> Linuxsapien:  File -> quit?
<Linuxsapien> ヅ
<Linuxsapien> heh
<MartijnVdS> kdeinit starts automatically if you start any KDE application
<MartijnVdS> and it should stop automatically if all KDE programs have exited
<Linuxsapien> hmmm.. what I mean is there seems to be stuff starting on boot.. where would these be starting from ?
<MartijnVdS> just uninstall it then
<MartijnVdS> it's in kdelibs-bin
<daftykins> i sense angry help.
<Linuxsapien> ok I did kdelibs search in synaptic, there is alot of to be removed, I dont need these, so its ok to go ahead?
<Linuxsapien> since I do not use(like) KDE
<daftykins> sure you don't run any KDE apps?
<Linuxsapien> the desktop is clear of them, but in processlist there is alot of kdeinit.. thats why I thoguht something was starting on boot
<Linuxsapien> i use htop to highlight
<MartijnVdS> so kill them
<MartijnVdS> pkill kdeinit
<Linuxsapien> doesnt help, tried
<Linuxsapien> ill show you
<Linuxsapien> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-271210-210109.php
<MartijnVdS> I don't see kdeinit in that screen
<MartijnVdS> oh wait
<MartijnVdS> scroll :)
<Linuxsapien> :)
<MartijnVdS> Linuxsapien: so what happens when you do "pkill kdeinit"?
<Linuxsapien> MartijnVdS nothing
<MartijnVdS> Linuxsapien: what happens when you de-install it first (kdelibs-bin package)?
<MartijnVdS> Linuxsapien: then it shouldn't be able to come back after being killed
<Linuxsapien> ill just deinstall and see :) brb
<MartijnVdS> if it does come back, we have a case of "interesting..." :)
<Linuxsapien> haha yes it is
<Linuxsapien> is the core called something else these days for kde ?
<MartijnVdS> no
<Linuxsapien> k
<MartijnVdS> but if you install a kde app, like kaffeine or amarok it might get pulled in
<Linuxsapien> ye I saw on the list of kde stuff that is here, but I use none of those.. we shall see how it goes
<Linuxsapien> relogin time
<Linuxsapien> aaand all is quiet :D
<MartijnVdS> *\o/*
<Linuxsapien> hahah pompoms
<Linuxsapien> must be some kick ass bug in plasma suckin out CPU cycles
<_H> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=cf985d9228&view=att&th=12d291d906fa187d&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
<_H> oh you can't view that image can you?
<_H> I was going to ask about the server in the picture
<MartijnVdS> _H: you'll have to download it and put it on picasa/min.us/imagebin
<Feels_Goodman> Hey guys - I'm running Sound Juicer on Ubuntu 10.04 - trying to rip the tracks as mp3 - I can see the option in "Edit > Preferences > Edit Profiles" but in the "Edit > Preferences > Format > Output Format" it won't let me choose mp3 as an option - anyone have a clue why? Cheers
<dutchie> Feels_Goodman: have you installed the relevant codecs to be able to read/write mp3s?
<Feels_Goodman> I think so - at least I can save stuff as mp3 in Audacity etc
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<Feels_Goodman> dutchie: I have libmp3lame0
<brobostigon> !mp3
<lubotu3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dutchie> Feels_Goodman: i'm fairly sure that sound juicer uses gstreamer
<Feels_Goodman> I have gstreamer extra plug-ins "codecs to play mp3, sid...etc"
<dutchie> hmm, dunno then
<brobostigon> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dutchie> sorry
<lubotu3> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<brobostigon> i think you need that package,
<Feels_Goodman> Ah right
<bigcalm> Who is Josh Holland?
<brobostigon> Feels_Goodman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Feels_Goodman> brobostigon: installing now!
<Feels_Goodman> Will let you know
 * bigcalm kippers dutchie
<brobostigon> Feels_Goodman: its says on that package page, it allows for restricted codecs, which mp3 is. so i suspect that metapackage will do it.
<Feels_Goodman> That seems to have done the trick, cheers brobostigon and dutchie for your help
<brobostigon> Feels_Goodman: you're welcome, :)
<brobostigon> Feels_Goodman: help.ubuntu.com/community  i have it permenently bookmarked, alot of solutions to alot of problems there.
<Feels_Goodman> Normally I can find stuff pretty quickly, but if my google-fu skills are lacking I'll usually pop into IRC
<Feels_Goodman> but cheers, I'll add that to faves now
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<_H>  Dell PowerEdge 1850 1u 1x Intel Pentium 4 Xeon. Fsb800  http://bayimg.com/GABnBaADP  £20 is that a good deal?
<penguin42> for £20 - yeh
<penguin42> _H: Pentium 4 Xeon is quite a range though, but at £20 what the heck; although if it's got no discs or RAM it's going to cost you to get it going
<_H> has ram
<_H> no hdd
<penguin42> I suspect it needs SCA SCSI drives
<_H> im using as a proxy server
<_H> http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/83/70893583.html
<penguin42> it doesn't say which of the ones in the stack it is, but I suspect it's one of the top 3
<Azelphur> rooted my G2 :D
<penguin42> _H: Unless you've actually got a rack to put it in, the rackness of it doesn't help you - so you may as well find an old P4 someone is throwing away
<_H> he said the whole system
<_H> I am hoping to get the whole thing
<_H> ie all those blades
<penguin42> there's what - 5 machines there?
<penguin42> oops, 6
<_H> yeah
<_H> all working
<penguin42> for £20, go get it - although that's an unusually low figure
<penguin42> I'd expect you could ebay each of those for at least £50 maybe £100 or more
<_H> he needs shot of it as he has an account at uni
<_H> he now offering 23 quid for the whole machine with a 32gb hdd
<_H> all my chistmases  have come at once
<penguin42> _H: Sounds good, erm if he's expecting you to pay for postage you might want to worry - that's probably 60-80kg
<_H> I am collecting by hand
<_H> :)
<penguin42> you might want to ask if he has the rack kits in case you ever need to rack them
<_H> sorry I feel that even though I am paying for it I should say something like  "I'm stealing it tommorrow at 3pm"
<_H> penguin42: rack kits?
<penguin42> _H: Yeh, for rack mounted machines they normally have a bit that bolts to the racks, and those are often sold separately from the machines
<_H> they expensive?
<penguin42> depends if you get a Dell guy on a good day; maybe £20 or more/machine and they're different from each one
<_H> I don't have anything to mount them with
<penguin42> they'll go on a shelf ok
<penguin42> _H: Although, http://lifehacker.com/5459719/build-a-network-rack-with-an-ikea-table might help - not sure it's upto that much weight though
<_H> I don't know how to bbut I hope to sort it so I can have my own hosting of a domain dns only [I want to have my dns not my ip]
<_H> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20011408
<penguin42> hehe, it's turned into lackrack.org
<AlanBell> _H: rackmount servers can be very noisy
<penguin42> *very*
<_H> I have a large flat
<penguin42> _H: Buy them for £20, ebay them for £50-100 each, and then buy something small, quiet and more powerful
<_H> I need a new pc
<_H> this cpu is borked
<_H> ebaying them is a good idea
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-28
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Please guide me about http://askubuntu.com/questions/18988/openvpn-on-ubuntu-10-10 ?
<MartijnVdS> \o
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Please guide me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548164/ on Ubuntu Karmic 9.10
<kaushal> Wireless doesnot work
<MartijnVdS> 9.10? why not 10.04 or 10.10?
<MartijnVdS> those havebetter broadcom drivers
<MartijnVdS> also, 10.04 is LTS so it's supported for longer (support for 9.10 will end in april, I think?)
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> MartijnVdS: Thanks. I do know it
<kaushal> but at the moment any workaround ?
<MartijnVdS> I don't know.. broadcom is a weird beast, driver-wise
<kaushal> :(
<kaushal> MartijnVdS: np
<Phineas> I have returned
<nperry> Phew
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: Za Khaladas.
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  doesn't make any sence to me
<nperry> Hmm, just seen an email in my spam from Doug Boner. No imagination about these names :/
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: In Starcraft, when you create a Dragoon, the first thing it says when it's done is "I have returned"
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: "Za Khaladas" is one of the things it says when you click it (to give it orders :)
<Phineas> nperry,  do i know you from somewhere?
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  oh i see, kinda
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D31WIqPyWzk
<nperry> Phineas: Are you doug?
<Phineas> nperry,  nopr
<Phineas> npe
<Phineas> nope
<nperry> I wouldn't of been happy if you were filling my spam box
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  that voice is just plain funny
<nperry>  Not to sure I like Linkin Park's new album :(
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: all of Starcraft is :)
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  is that one of those "it's not for linux" games
<Phineas> ?
<Phineas> nperry,  never herd of him
<MartijnVdS> works fine in wine
<Phineas> nice rimeing
<Phineas> but is it free/
<Phineas> ?
<nperry> no
<MartijnVdS> but it's cheap
<Phineas> whats the price
<MartijnVdS> google?
<Phineas> oh yeah
<nperry> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=starcraft+2
<MartijnVdS> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blizzard-Entertainment-Starcraft/dp/B00004U1X0
<MartijnVdS> nperry: 2 is so new it might not work with wine ;)
<nperry> MartijnVdS: I thought 2 was confirmed as working ok
<Phineas> i have found a demo
<MartijnVdS> nperry: maybe on new hardware :)
<Phineas> roughly how big is the game
<nperry> winetricks win7 has to be done for some reason
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: ~12cm in diameter
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  no i mean the data on the disk how meny gb is it
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: it's one CD
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  oh ok i am trying a free demo (i think its a demo)
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  looks allot like Warhammer
<MartijnVdS> it's a lot like warcraft in space (but don't call it that ;))
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  i will play some more later as its fullscreen
<Phineas> and i have programing to do (again)
<balor> Is today a bank holiday?
<marsilainen> balor: in England it is at least
<misabur> hi any hints for cnee: Record memory failure  Xnee failed due to bad data received from RECORD extension
<MartijnVdS> cnee?
<MartijnVdS> what's a cnee?
<misabur> a macro utility
<misabur> see synaptic :-)
<misabur> FYI, I had done an xorg record entry
<misabur> But this did not help
<MartijnVdS> sounds like the Xorg record extension is broken
<misabur> seems so, but may be its an configuration error from myself?
<balor> marsilainen: thanks
<brobostigon> morning all.
<kaushal> hi
<AlanBell> o/
<brobostigon> hi
<nixtux> hiya brobostigon
<brobostigon> hey nixtux
<Ferb> I have returned
<Ferb> za
<Ferb> I've forgotten the phrase
<Ferb> MargiNS, his does it go again
<Ferb> damn it I am not op again
<Pendulum> hiya
<Ferb> hi pendulum
<Ferb> how are you?
<Pendulum> ok. you?
<Ferb> I am fine, do you have any pets?
<Pendulum> not anymore
<popey> moo
<nperry> I had a pet rock once, i ate him.
<Ferb> I on the other hand do have pets, so does my brother
<Ferb> my brother has a dog and a cat and I have a platypus
<Ferb> the dog is called Odie the cat is called Garfield and the platypus is called Perry
<penguin42> a platypus? As a pet?
<Ferb> yeah
<Ferb> thats right
<popey> lies
<Ferb> popey, not lies
<popey> photo?
<popey> ps aux
<popey> os
<popey> *oops
<Ferb> yeah I have a photo
<Ferb> but I am on my phone right now and cant upload it
<popey> getting quite bored of your trolling
<Ferb> its not trolling its making statements
<Ferb> threes a huge diffrence
<dutchie> any suggestions for what to do with a laptop that had a minor beer accident last night?
<UbuntuBhoy> let it dry before attaching power
<dutchie> it spent last night in several pieces in the airing cupboard
<UbuntuBhoy> 48 hours dry
<popey> yes, but all hinge on you doing the corrective action last night, not now
<Pendulum> dutchie: pray. I had a minor milk incident with a laptop last october and it took until this October to start showing problems
<dutchie> hmm
<Pendulum> (and I did all the "correct" actions at the time)
<dutchie> last night i pulled the power and battery and got it apart as quick as i could
<UbuntuBhoy> thats right, now you can only give it time
<sprite> dutchie, take battery out, put in airing cupboard, wash keyboard and leave both for few days t dry
<dutchie> wash keyboard?
<dutchie> cloth, or full immersion, or what?
<sprite> unless u wnt sticky keys ;)
<UbuntuBhoy> it should just pop out if its newish
<UbuntuBhoy> google for your model
<sprite> immersion
<sprite> use chemicals tht displace water after to avoid rust
<dutchie> sigh
<sprite> sh!t happens
<dutchie> looks like i will have to head to maplins for such chemicals and better screwdrivers when it's open again
<dutchie> i'm not too worried, i spilt it on the opposite side to the HD so the data should be ok
<dutchie> so back in the airing cupboard in the meantime?
<sprite> just to be safe
<sprite> and oil, wd40 displace water
<dutchie> dunno if we have any wd40 left
<dutchie> but thanks
<sprite> k
<nperry> dutchie: have another beer fixies it
<marsilainen> too many things to do; must stop switching from one to another... focus on one
<popey> marsilainen: i can kick you out of the channel ifthat helps?
<marsilainen> :)
<marsilainen> would help if you could come and fix my adsl line :)
<marsilainen> currently online via 3g... yuck
<dutchie> popey: bombay mix++
<marsilainen> how can one find out what channel other nearby wifi networks are using?
<popey> use a wifi scanner app
<popey> like iwlist scan
<marsilainen> ok, thanks
<marsilainen> just want to pick a different channel to others nearby that's all
<marsilainen> ok, no-one else use channels 9 to 13 near my house pls
<pauliunx> hi,can anyone help me, I keep getting a "An error has occured while mounting /etc/fstab' option and I tried everything to get rid of it but it just won't go away, thanls
<marsilainen> pauliunx: when is that error occurring? on boot?
<pauliunx> yes
<marsilainen> pauliunx: perhaps you could pastebin the contents of your /etc/fstab?
<marsilainen> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pauliunx>  marsilainen sure
<pauliunx> marsilainen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548224/
<marsilainen> pauliunx: line 14 seems to start with 'd#'
<marsilainen> shouldn't that just be '#'
<marsilainen> I assume that the 'd' there is just a mistake
<pauliunx> here's the fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548225/
<pauliunx> oh
<pauliunx> should I reboot to see if that did it?
<marsilainen> I guess that whole line just got pasted in there by accident
<marsilainen> sure
<pauliunx> [ i honestly completly missed that]
<pauliunx> thanks, will do so now
<marsilainen> dutchie: FYI the maplins here was open yesterday, YMMV
<danfish> afternoon y'all
<pauliunx> i'm not sure with whom I spoke with last time so I'll just do a re-post since the error didn't go away
<pauliunx> hi, I keep getting a 'An error has occured mounting /etc/fstab. Press S to skip, M for manual recovery' when booting ubuntu 10.10. Here are my pastebins for /fstab and fdisk, can anyone please help me get rid of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548230/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/548229/
<brobostigon> afternoonings danfish :)
<AlanBell> pauliunx: line 14 of fstab, what is that first character?
<danfish> brobostigon: :)
<AlanBell> pauliunx: in fact just nuke line 14 altogether and reboot (or sudo mount -a)
<pauliunx> AlanBell alright I'll give it a shot
<danfish> Am I the only one not wanting to go back to work tomorrow?
<dutchie> danfish: just fyi, my university term starts on the 16th of jan
<dutchie> hth
 * danfish pokes dutchie with a very long and pointy stick filled with jealousy ;)
<pauliunx> AlanBell: thanks A LOT. that did it...weird thing is, in gedit/nano/pico  that little character wasn't appearing at all, never seen it untill I paste bined it... after removing the line completed it worked like a charm, thanks again :)
<AlanBell> no problem
<danfish> dutchie: you got exams when you get back?
<dutchie> danfish: yes
<penguin42> danfish: I assumed the entire planet had those 3 days booked off as holiday
<dutchie> i actually have to be back on the 13th, then exams on the 14th
<dutchie> term proper then starts on the 26th
<dutchie> 16th*
<danfish> :( I've never understood why uni's do that - it's like here, have a nice long hols, but we'll hold some exams just to really irritate you
<penguin42> yeh don't relax, cram your brains
<dutchie> too late
<jpds> danfish: To prepare them for life.
<dutchie> i have already relaxed and my brain has turned into mush
<danfish> jpds: too true. January is the worst month of the year. Very little to look forwards to
<marsilainen> right... fingers crossed a new adsl router will have fixed my issues
 * DJones wonders if czajkowski or any freenode staffers are hanging about here at the minute?
<mgdm> DJones: what's up?
<DJones> mgdm: pm ok?#
<mgdm> DJones: any time
<Ferb> I have returned
<Ferb> "deep levels of joy
<Ferb> "
<Ferb> sorry about that IRC crashed
<Ferb> it has a habit of doing that
<Ferb> this is the join/quit junction of freenode right now
 * Ferb detects this channel is dead
<MartijnVdS> It's not dead. It's just pining for the fjords
 * brobostigon is ill, so not concentrating.
<Ferb> brobisgon, did you check that game out?
<brobostigon> Ferb: not yet.
<Ferb> the one that my brother suggested
<brobostigon> Ferb: i think you will need remind me.
<Ferb> my brother suggested the game Beneath A Steel Sky for linux
<Ferb> did you check it out
<YaManicKill> so, turns out they dont sell the joggler anymore...
<brobostigon> yep,
<YaManicKill> ach well, got myself an ex-demonstration one
<brobostigon> :)
<YaManicKill> i'm gonna use it as a bedside-computer/alarm thing
<YaManicKill> chuck ubuntu onto it
<danfish> YaManicKill: there's some good premade usb images for it including 10.10
<YaManicKill> danfish: yeah, so i've read
<YaManicKill> pretty easy to do i think
<danfish> exobuzz, who hangs around here from time to time has made a couple of good ones - http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/
<YaManicKill> ahhh looks good
<YaManicKill> i won't get it for a week tho :-P
<danfish> I'm planning a big conversion to solar next year....with a (solar powered) joggler as a controller
<MartijnVdS> Solar powered? In the UK?
<MartijnVdS> (tiny generators in drain pipes -- rain power!)
<MartijnVdS> *writes patent application*
<brobostigon> lol
<danfish> MartijnVdS: hehe - but as we are relatively north, the long hours of daylight are rather good
 * danfish wonders how much electricity the Dutch could generate if all bicycles has dynamos and batteries :P
<YaManicKill> danfish: haha that sounds awesome
<MartijnVdS> danfish: well, generators on bicycles don't generate much power
<MartijnVdS> danfish: I calculated it once, when I wanted to charge my laptop and phone off my hub dynamo :)
<MartijnVdS> (turns out it's hard to impossible)
<MartijnVdS> Now gyms.. those could be self-powered ;)
<danfish> MartijnVdS: I've often thought that :) All that wasted gym energy
<MartijnVdS> "Want to watch TV? Bike faster!"
 * danfish senses a definite patent application :D
<danfish> during the recent snow, the local gym closed it's car park - it begged the obvious question - why waste energy running on a 'hamster wheel' when you'd get a much better workout with a snow shovel!
<MartijnVdS> danfish: a local gym here gives a discount if you don't need a parking space :)
<MartijnVdS> because they only have 10 or so
<skybinary> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 from usb, went well, i added the totem plugin for dvb-t, went well it found loads of channels from my local transmitter, but totem will not play :(
<danfish> MartijnVdS: good idea really
<MartijnVdS> danfish: yeah, they sell it as if they want to help you being/becoming healthier :)
<danfish> MartijnVdS: I've vowed (yet again!) to cycle into work next year
<skybinary> ok kewl, kaffeine works, as long as i kill gnome-dvb-daemon from processes
<MartijnVdS> skybinary: because g-d-d grabs the device (to do recordings etc.)
<skybinary> MartijnVdS, aww shame , i would prefer to use totem but
<MartijnVdS> well, totem talks to g-d-d as well
<MartijnVdS> so it should work
<skybinary> i think it needs more development for it to work
<MartijnVdS> yeah, I'm waiting for DiSEqC  support
<MartijnVdS> (so it can address multiple satellites/LNBs properly)
<MartijnVdS> also, DVB-S2 would be nice
<skybinary> i am hoping now i can copy over the sqlite.db from my old kaffeine install of ubuntu to this,
<mbana> i don't like how the the taskbar groups up pidgin
<mbana> how do i stop this?
<MartijnVdS> mbana: on the left there's a "handle" (just next to the desktop button)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: right click on the handle, "Preferences"
<MartijnVdS> uhr
<MartijnVdS> mbana: right click on the handle, select "Preferences"
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: wrong perosn i think.
<MartijnVdS> mbana: there you can select grouping behaviour
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: yeah, mb<tab> vs b<tab> :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: :)
<mbana> huh
<mbana> i can't find it
<mbana> nor can i right click on pisgin
<mbana> pidgin
<MartijnVdS> mbana: you need to right click on the small bit between the leftmost program in the task list and the "desktop" icon
<MartijnVdS> it has a few (hard to see) tiny lines in it
<popey> evening
<mbana> if it helps, i'm using the LTS release
<mbana> hi
<MartijnVdS> popester
<MartijnVdS> mbana: it has been the same for a few versions now :)
<skybinary> serious improvements with 10.10, the nvidia setup now overcomes the failed config file fphew!
<mbana> not seeing preferences in the right click menu option
<MartijnVdS> mbana: what do you see?
<mbana> about, remove,  move and lock to panel
<MartijnVdS> mbana: try "about", I want to know what you're right-clicking on :)
<mbana> Indicator Applet 0.3.7
<MartijnVdS> mbana: ah.. but that's top right, not bottom left :)
<MartijnVdS> mbana: I assumed you meant window grouping in the bottom task bar :)
<MartijnVdS> You can disable the "indicator" plugin in Pidgin, I think..
<mbana> found it
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<mbana> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135719
<kvarley> Can somebody help me with installing blackshades?
<brobostigon> 1info blackshades
<brobostigon> !info blackshades
<lubotu3> Package blackshades does not exist in maverick
<kvarley> You have to compile it
<kvarley> It's a game from 2002, It gives me sdl-config: command not found
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: you need to install the development bits of the libraries it needs
<MartijnVdS> libsdl-dev in this case, I guess
<brobostigon> agreed MartijnVdS
<kvarley> Oh ok, thanks MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> you might hit a few other libraries it depends on
<brobostigon> !info libsdl-dev
<lubotu3> Package libsdl-dev does not exist in maverick
<MartijnVdS> libsdl1.2-dev - Simple DirectMedia Layer development files
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<MartijnVdS> bittin: Aren't we enough geeks? ;)
<MartijnVdS> bittin: here on irc?
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: you're biased ;)
<MattJ> Of course I am :)
<MattJ> It's sensible to be biased towards good things
<bittin> MartijnVdS: yea but its always fun to have more jabber contacts :)
<MattJ> bittin: when you get to ~500, say that again :)
<bittin> :p
<kvarley> "./Source/Support.h:8: fatal error: AL/alut.h: No such file or directory" - I have openal-dev though :/
<MattJ> kvarley: ls /usr/include/AL ?
<kvarley> "alc.h  alext.h  al.h  efx.h"
<MattJ> kvarley: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<kvarley> 10.10
<MartijnVdS> AL? sounds like libopenal-dev
<MattJ> kvarley: libalut-dev
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: or that :)
 * MartijnVdS reads
<kvarley>  MattJ: Yeah that'd make sense, that error has gone. Now to the next... :/
<kvarley> "fatal error: vorbis/vorbisfile.h: No such file or directory"
<kvarley> Does that mean I need vorbis dev or something>
<kvarley> *?
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: install "apt-file", then use "apt-file search vorbis/vorbisfile.h"
<MartijnVdS> !info apt-file
<lubotu3> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<MattJ> or http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - scroll down to "Search the contents of packages" and type in the missing filename
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: but that's slower
<MattJ> Depends :)
<kvarley> MattJ: Thanks that worked, although it's still not compiling. However, I think I do have all the dependencies.
<MattJ> Error?
<kvarley> "undefined reference to `IMG_Load'"
<MattJ> How did you fix the missing sdl-config?
<kvarley> Using that app-file
<MartijnVdS> libsdl1.2-dev is only the base
<MartijnVdS> you might need more bits (libsdl1.2-image-dev or something)
<kvarley> I have libsdl1.2-image-dev
<kvarley> And libsdl1.2-dev
<MartijnVdS> you might have to run configure again?
<kvarley> The audio on quake wars is delayed by about 30seconds. How can I fix this? I tried doing this: http://napalmpiri.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/enemy-territory-quake-wars-sound-works-again-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/ but it says permission denied
<suprengr> Boo!
<MartijnVdS> *yawn*
<DJones> MartijnVdS: Can you _yawn_ quietly, some of us are sleeping
<MartijnVdS> DJones: *YAWN*
<DJones> Damm, that means I'm waking up
<suprengr> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
 * MartijnVdS adds every CD he owns to discogs.com
 * suprengr listens to Katerine Jenkins / Dr. Who Abigails track & wonders why han't beep caught onto a potential £spinner yet... get it while its free folfs.
<suprengr> *beeb
 * suprengr also curses keyboard
<MartijnVdS> "?spinner" ?
<MartijnVdS> missing unicode char?
<DJones> MartijnVdS: That showed as a "£" for me, not "?"
<MartijnVdS> DJones: you must be converting latin1 automagically :)
 * MartijnVdS utf8s -> £
<MartijnVdS> DJones: yours shows up fine
<suprengr> [thanks DJones]
 * suprengr thinks... type word pounds & help the poor souls?
<MartijnVdS> nah, just upgrade to the 21st century by using UTF8 :)
<suprengr> ;)
<suprengr> wot... upgrade... is swearing allowed on this channel?
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: we're not cybermen. We don't mean that kind of upgrading.
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: :D
<daubers> Evening
<MartijnVdS> \o daubers
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: are you suggesting Debian UTF-8 migration wizard (utf8-migration-tool)?  In all honesty I wasn't aware of stuff  being mis-translated & so would like to cure it if poss.
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: I'm using Ubuntu everywhere, which has been UTF-8 for 6 years now ;)
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: which IRC client are you using?
<suprengr> I am currently on channel in U10.04 - using x-chat.
<MartijnVdS> You can set the channel encoding to UTF-8 in xchat
<MartijnVdS> I don't know where exactly, but you can set it :)
<MartijnVdS> (I've done it, but I'm now using irssi)
<suprengr> will have a look around options/meus/settings/etc & try to find out what's going on... thanks
<suprengr> *menus
<fred_> eveing all
<czajkowski> DJones: sup
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: restarting x-chat to enable UYF8 [hopefully]... it was not so hard to find after all
<DJones> czajkowski: Sorted now, thanks for asking though
<czajkowski> DJones: grand job. making the most of my holidays and not online much
<DJones> czajkowski: Hows things back home
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> way too much food
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I hea dback over now on Friday
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> *head
<DJones> Too much food, there's never too much food at this time of year
<DJones> Hope you have an easier journey back over
<kvarley> I have a 30 second audio delay on enemy territory quake wars. I'm on 10.10, how can I fix this?
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: by analysing what's causing it
<kvarley> Lack of oss support I think
<MartijnVdS> so tell the game to use alsa
<kvarley> When I do "pasuspender /usr/local/games/etqw +set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0" it says "execvp(): Permission denied
<kvarley> Running as sudo doesnt work either
<MartijnVdS> anything in the logs? /var/log/*
<kvarley> Nope
<MartijnVdS> can you "ls -l /usr/local/games/etqw" for me?
<kvarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548351/
<MartijnVdS> so the binary is really /usr/local/games/etqw/etqw ?
<kvarley> binary is /usr/local/games/etqw/etqw.x86
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: pasuspender is complaining that it can't execute a directory -- which is correct
<kvarley> Ohhh
<MartijnVdS> missing piece of the puzzle? :)
<suprengr> MartijnVdS:  if you not bored of it yet... £ [pound]: is that showing correct to you now?
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: it is! £
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<suprengr> [& thanks]
<kvarley> MartijnVdS: That command works now but audio doesnt work at all :/ Weird
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: pulseaudio is suspended, maybe you're using the wrong alsa device?
<kvarley> I don't even have alsa installed?
<kvarley> I have 10.10
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: alsa is the kernel layer, it's used by pulseaudio (among others)
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: the "+set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0" bit sets the alsa device used by the game to "plughw:0"
<kvarley> MartijnVdS: Ah ok, I am unsure how to tweak that though.
<kvarley> MartijnVdS: Could I tell the game to use OSS?
<MartijnVdS> I have no idea, don't know it
<MartijnVdS> also, OSS emulation is arguably worse
<kvarley> MartijnVdS: Ok, thanks for the help anyway
<Darael> Got a multi-partitioned (all of them NTFS) external hard drive here, want to remove two of them and expand the other to fill the disk.  Gparted claims I need to install ntfsprogs, but ntfsprogs is already installed!
<MartijnVdS> Darael: what happens when you use the "Disk Utility" (system -> administration menu)
<MartijnVdS> Darael: you can edit partitions in that
<Darael> MartijnVdS: I'll have a look.
<Darael> MartijnVdS: palimpsest seems to do the job, cheers.  Wonder what's up with gparted... Oh, well.
<zleap> tombrough,
 * brobostigon rocks out to his xmas pink floyd dvd.
<brobostigon> now that is good, while collecting their award, pink floyd, award into the rock and roll hall of fame, to say he wants to collect one for syd barrett, now that is good thought.
<brobostigon> david gilmour said.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well,
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-29
<Jora> hi
<daftykins> hey Jora
<Jora> hi
<daftykins> snow affected you much? sorry i don't remember where you are or even where that is in relation to the US :)
<daftykins> i'd say south west but that's a total guess
<hotbabezz> hi
<MartijnVdS> morning
 * ball yawns
<MartijnVdS> \o ball
<AlanBell> o/
<ball> It's 02:05 and I'm off to bed.
<ball> Goodnight all.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what does intuitive mean in Super-fast and great-looking, Ubuntu is a secure, intuitive operating system that powers desktops, servers, netbooks and laptops. Ubuntu is, and always will be, absolutely free.
<AlanBell> means it does what you would expect it to do
<kaushal> AlanBell: ok
<kaushal> AlanBell: Thanks
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: so if you set your expectations low... ;)
<ball> So much for that theory.
<MartijnVdS> ball: I love shooting holes in theories.. I should have become a scientist
<ball> I should have become something or other.
<MartijnVdS> ball: what are you?
<ball> MartijnVdS: I work with computers.
<MartijnVdS> ball: that's what I tell family too :)
<MartijnVdS> but EVERYONE works with computers these days
<ball> I suppose many people do these days.
<screen-x> morning :)
<MartijnVdS> hi screen-x
<screen-x> Hi MartijnVdS :)
 * MartijnVdS hopes flash+chromium will be fixed soon in natty
<screen-x> sounds problematic..
<MartijnVdS> I hate having to reload 10 times before a youtube video loads
<screen-x> :(
<screen-x> I've not tried natty yet
<MartijnVdS> Good thing browsers sandbox plugins now.. a few years ago the browser would have crashed :)
<screen-x> :)
 * MartijnVdS remembers the good old days of NS4
<screen-x> mmmm frames, and marques...
<MartijnVdS> and <blink>
<MartijnVdS> (but the doctor told me not to!)
<daubers> \Morning
<MartijnVdS> daubersman
<screen-x> morning daubers :)
<Apacheuk> morning all
<daubers> Oooh kettles boiled
<MartijnVdS> tea \o/ good idea
<daubers> Things to do today: Make Biscuits, Paint Miniatures, Code some graphing stuff
<Apacheuk> I got a weird issue with a mates laptop, its got 10.04 on it, when he goes to shut it down it just drops back to the login screen, and the shutdown option on the login screen don't do anything
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: have you checked the logs when this happens?
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: especially /var/log/syslog and auth.log
<Apacheuk> not yet, but checking now
<Apacheuk> thats weird, the log has a date Thursday 29th December, but its definitely Wednesday right ?
<MartijnVdS> it is
<MartijnVdS> is the year wrong?
<Apacheuk> say the right date when I use date on the command prompt
<MartijnVdS> try installing ntp
<MartijnVdS> that should fix any time issues
<Apacheuk> found this message in the syslog, WARNING: Unable to stop system: Not Authorized
<hotbabez> hi
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: is he in the right groups? (is he still using the "initial" username created at install time?)
<Apacheuk> yeah.... it's the user I setup for him when I installed it for him
<Apacheuk> no other changes "that I'm aware" of
<Apacheuk> his groups are : adm, dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, admin and sambashare
<MartijnVdS> uid=1000(martijn) gid=1000(martijn) groepen=1000(martijn),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<MartijnVdS> that's me
<Apacheuk> I don't think he is missing any groups, seems pretty standard
<MartijnVdS> maybe something got messed up, does it still happen after a reboot?
<Apacheuk> yeah, every time
<MartijnVdS> did he do anything that might have broken it?
<Apacheuk> he says, No.... it started happening after the last round of updates he applied
<MartijnVdS> which repositories are enabled?
<MartijnVdS> -backports? -proposed?
<Apacheuk> all the standard ones and then medibuntu has been added
<Apacheuk> he's not very computer literate so I don't think he would mess around with those settings
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: please check the 'software sources' preferences thingy to see if -backports or -proposed are enabled
<Apacheuk> nope both unchecked
<MartijnVdS> hmm stränge
<Apacheuk> yeah, has had me stumped for most of yesterday
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: can you post the entire line from the log?
<MartijnVdS> the one about "Unable to stop system"
<screen-x> daubers: it turns out that there are actually quite a lot of trees.. (and that my hugin skills need some work..) http://i.imgur.com/tti8G.jpg
<Apacheuk> Dec 29 09:33:14 daz-laptop gnome-session [1920] : WARNING : Unable to stop system: Not Authorized
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: console-kit is still running?
<MartijnVdS> /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<Apacheuk> how do I check that?
<MartijnVdS> ps ax | grep console-kit-daemon
<Apacheuk> looks like it, returns info on it
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: can you check /var/log/ConsoleKit/history?
<Apacheuk> yeah, is there and has a load of info in there, no idea what I'm looking at :)
<screen-x> anyone used gandi.net for dns registation? Do they host dns records? or just register your domain, and allow you to point it at your own dns server?
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: I use them, you can use their DNS server or host your own
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: and you can edit the zone online in an "easy" or "advanced" mode
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: ooh can you write a zone file without having to faf with a web interface?
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: look for SYSTEM_RESTART
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: well, you have to paste it in their web interface and then "submit", but yes
<MartijnVdS> you get a textarea :)
<screen-x> :D
 * screen-x transfers expiring domain
<MartijnVdS> they don't do v6 glue yet though :(
<screen-x> I saw a notice about that
<MartijnVdS> oh.. it's possible
<MartijnVdS> but not with the same name as v4 records
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Nothing for today, just a lot of SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: no SEAT_SESSION_ADDED?
<MartijnVdS> or SEAT_ADDED
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Sorry yeah SEAT_SESSION_ADDED for each SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED
<Apacheuk> seems alomost like his user has changed some how
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: what does ck-list-sessions say?
<screen-x> I didn't know ck-list-sessions, seems quite similar to w
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: do you wanna see it all, or are you interested in a particular bit?
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: if you can pastebin it, that would be grat
<MartijnVdS> +e
<Apacheuk> ok, done that
<MartijnVdS> url?
<Apacheuk> :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/548480
<MartijnVdS> just one.. hmm
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: thats all that came out of the command
<MartijnVdS> ah wait
<MartijnVdS> it's like that here as well :)
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: only difference I can see between that login and mine on this PC is that mine says active=TRUE
<MartijnVdS> so does mine
<Apacheuk> no man page for ck-list-sessions
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: try switching to guest mode and back
<MartijnVdS> if that doesn't mark the session active..
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: nope still FALSE
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: *think*
<livingdaylight> gut morning
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: try logging out, then selecting "Gnome session" from the GDM menu, then logging in
<MartijnVdS> it's that or maybe PAM not setting active=true
<MartijnVdS> check for dpkg-old or .dpkg-new files in /etc/pam.d/
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Only get the option to Restart or Shutdown
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: if you select your login you shuold see the 'session type' menu
<Apacheuk> :) sorry... trying now
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Was already set to Gnome, same result as before
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: if /etc/pam.d looks OK, I don't know anything else t ocheck
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: what should I be checking in there?
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: if files exist with names that end in ".dpkg-old" or something like that
<MartijnVdS> or .dpkg-new, etc.
<MartijnVdS> you could also compare contents to another machine
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: thanks for all your help, have been checking another machine (clean install) and so far no luck.... back to google I guess :)
<daubers> screen-x: Lies! I know you've facked that in photoshop :p
<daubers> s/facked/faked
<daubers> also, how was foreign parts?
<screen-x> daubers: foreign parts fun :)
<daubers> Good good :)
<screen-x> daubers: how's biscuit making going?
<daubers> Not started yet.... just doing some electricity sums to see if my approximate calculation of leccy usages tallies with the meter
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Think I might have solved it :)
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: what is/was the problem?
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: did some more googl'ing there was a suggestion to change grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to have "quite acpi=force"
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: weird
<MartijnVdS> "quiet"
<screen-x> daubers: nice -19 biscuit making
<daubers> This suggests that yesterday we spent £6.77 on electric......
<daubers> Not sure that tallies with the meter
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: spoke too soon :( has stopped working again.... oh well, google here I come.... again
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: it's something about consolekit and the session not becomign active
<daubers> Woot! That tallies with the meter to a within a few pence
<Phineas> i have returned
<Phineas> will a pear of earphones be fine if they have been through the washing matchine?
<MartijnVdS> if you let them dry properly, they'll usually work
<MartijnVdS> but I'd start saving money for a new pair :)
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  i have enough money, but i'm saving up for a ps3 so i hope they still work
<danfish> lo lo
<screen-x> yo-yo danfish
<danfish> daubers: how are you monitoring the leccie usage?
<danfish> screen-x: o/ where'd you go abroad to?
<daubers> danfish: Current Cost meter :)
<daubers> danfish: And some homebrewed python
<screen-x> danfish: Sweden. daubers has a catchphrase "there are no trees in Sweden" which had to be disproved.
<daubers> screen-x: You changed the outcome by measuring it
<screen-x> haha
<screen-x> by observing Sweden I caused the trees to exist?
<daubers> Yep! Its a quantum miracle!
<MartijnVdS> there were only trees while you were looking
<danfish> daubers: impressed the readings are so close. I'm doing something similar with the CC but my python code keeps crashing :(
<daubers> danfish: I spent some time trying to catch all the exceptions
 * daubers finds code
<daubers> danfish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548492/
 * Phineas find the code before daubers does
<daubers> danfish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548493/ <- Database structure :)
<danfish> daubers: thanks a lot!
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> danfish: I have some half finished graphing bits as well, but need to finish them before passing them on :)
<daubers> Right! Kitchen cleaned, can no make some cookies!
<danfish> I see where I was going wrong - using 're' to search for certain strings, but when the ?hourly 'dump' of historical data that the CC spits out causes breakage
<popey> morning
<screen-x> morning popey
<Phineas> morning popey
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: Looks like that laptop is suffering with bug 543506, followed the advice in post 81 and so far 20+ successful reboots... yay for google
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 543506 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Some services not started on boot, runlevel returns "unknown" (dup-of: 554172)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543506
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu) "system services using "console output" not starting at boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554172
<daubers> Cookies in the oven
<screen-x> :)
<daubers> Not too sure about the cookie cutters though.... they where a christmas present so thought I should have a go
<popey> what ho daubers
<daubers> o/
<daubers> How be thee Mr Pope?
<popey> nae bad
<daubers> Good good
<daubers> First batch out of the oven \o/
<MartijnVdS> batch of what? :)
<daubers> Cookies \o/
<Phineas> daubers,  cookies mmm not from down the road i hope
<daubers> Phineas: You wha?
<Phineas> daubers,  down the road ther is a house just like the one in the game at;  http://www.garfield.com/fungames/scavengerhunt2/scavengerhunt2.html  spooky as hell
<daubers> I see.... I made these myself
<Phineas> daubers,  good job
 * daubers makes a mug of coffee and watches Thunderbirds
<Phineas> do amaon gift voutchers have to use up all there balance in one order
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> it stays as a balance in your account
<MartijnVdS> you can chech it in your "My account" bit
<Phineas> MartijnVdS, good thanks
<Phineas> god
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  i am going to buy this:  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garfield-Pet-Force-3D-DVD/dp/B002IFLXI8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_d_h__1
<screen-x> Talking of amazon, I was helping my mother in law with a kindle she was given for Christmas. It turns out you can't unsubscribe from stuff on a kindle, you have to go through the amazon website - cheeky.
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: it's all linked through their web site
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: possibly because the screen's refresh rate (= interactive experience) sucks
<bigcalm> Afternoon all
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: the amazon website side is pretty good, I just think it's a bit rude that you can subscribe to things via the kindle but can't unsubscribe..
<screen-x> hi bigcalm
<Pendulum> hiya bigcalm
<bigcalm> I'm still waiting for my Kindle to arrive. Annoyed the Amazon has sent it via untracked 1st class mail
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: it makes more money that way :)
<bigcalm> Hi screen-x & Pendulum :)
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: :p
 * MartijnVdS wonders what the upstairs neighbor is up to
<screen-x> o_O
<MartijnVdS> it feels like he's going to appear through a fresh hole in the ceiling soon
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: quick! get the coffee ready!
<MartijnVdS> ಠ_ಠ @ Nafallo
<Nafallo> meh. chars I cant see :-/
<screen-x> which character are those eyes?
<MartijnVdS> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/%E0%B2%A0%E0%B2%A0-look-of-disapproval
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: hmm. no coffee? vodka?
<Nafallo> has to be one or the other damnit :-P
 * popey hugs bigcalm 
<bigcalm> Hey popey :)
<bigcalm> popey: thank you. My graze box isn't here either
 * AlanBell fails at installing Natty :(
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: what's failing?
<AlanBell> 64bit installer in a VM
<popey> bigcalm: mine arrived early
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: bug 694772 apparently
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 694772 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694772
 * screen-x pokes his proxy
<awilkins> Anyone know of a way of doing conditional background colour changes in gnome-terminal? ie - if the title says "@server1" I want the colour to change so I have an easy indicator of which machine the terminal is logged into
<screen-x> awilkins: that would be useful, I took down a network interface on the wrong box the other day...
<Darael> awilkins: Not really, but the gnome-panel SSH applet can do different terminal profiles (incl. background) based on which machine you open.
<Darael> awilkins: That does rather force you to use that applet, though.
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: I use a different PS1 everywhere
<screen-x> awilkins: you may have to resort to PS1 manipulation
<screen-x> too slow
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: root prompts are red, and "normal" shells on every machine have their own colour
<MartijnVdS> green for my desktop, blue for my laptop
<MartijnVdS> yellow at work
<Phineas> i just spent my gift voutcher on 2 things
<MartijnVdS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548532/
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: ^^
<awilkins> Thanks :-)
 * MartijnVdS has loads of stuff like that in bashrc :)
<MartijnVdS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548534/
<MartijnVdS> ^ like that
 * Phineas has a secret that know one should know
<Darael> I just set my pager to most instead of less, to get less boring manpage highlights.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: I like less a lot
<Darael> MartijnVdS: So do I, but I like most more.  Less is better than more, and for me, most is better than less.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: I like most less (I like less more) (let's use all pagers in one sentence!)
<Darael> That was the idea, yes.
<brobostigon> hmmm, how do i add a key shortcut for the pipe charector? as i can find it on my eeepc's keyboard.please.
<screen-x> brobostigon: on my eeepc it involved three keys
<Darael> brobostigon: Right-alt and the backtick usually works (having to do the same thing on my laptop at the moment)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: altgr+[whatever is next to 1]
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: (not 2, the other side)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: there isnt anything next to 1,the 1 key is mmost left onthat row,
<Darael> Much /more/ annoyingly, I don't have a backslash key.  Luckily I remap my capslock to compose as a matter of course, so I can compose-/-/ to get one, but still.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: you can check out the layout in the keyboard preferences
<popey> brobostigon: its next to z
<popey> you need Fn and it
<MartijnVdS> popey++
<popey> its blue
<popey> unless you have an eee pc I have never seen before
<Darael> popey++ indeed.
<screen-x> brobostigon: shift+fn+z
<screen-x> had to boot my eeepc..
<popey> :)
<lazarus_> sup
<screen-x> lazarus_: you're back!
<Darael> In fact, anyone know of a key combination for \ that doesn't require compose?
<brobostigon> screen-x: > that is what i get with shift + fn + z
<MartijnVdS> Darael: Fn+z? :)
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Not on an Eee :P
<screen-x> brobostigon: is the pipe symbol on the z key in blue?
<Darael> That is to say, I'm not on an Eee, not "it doesn't work on an Eee".
<brobostigon> screen-x: looks like white.
<popey> brobostigon: which model of eee is it?
<brobostigon> popey: a 900 ssd.
 * screen-x is looking at a 901
<popey> i have a 900 here
<popey> it is on the z key
<popey> brobostigon: your keyboard layout is set incorrectly
<brobostigon> it is on the z keyhere aswell.
<popey> what OS is on it?
<brobostigon> popey: debian
<popey> x or no x?
<brobostigon> popey: x
<popey> do you have a system -> preferences -> keyboard applet thing?
<popey> assuming gnome?
<brobostigon> keyboard and keyboard shortcuts
<popey> keyboard
<popey> should have a "layouts" tab
<brobostigon> yep.
<popey> what layout is it set to?
<MartijnVdS> dvorak ;)
<brobostigon> |
<brobostigon> yay
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Whose dvorak?  UK, US?  There are some minor differences.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: exactly ;)
<brobostigon> |||||||||
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Why am I even asking you?
<brobostigon> thanks popey :)
<lazarus_> lol
 * brobostigon gets everyone beers
<MartijnVdS> Beers \o/
<lazarus_> woo
<Phineas> woot beers
<lazarus_> Im on my android atm
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Also, does that mean you use dvorak?  If so, hooray, I've actually met someone else that does.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: no, I'm a qwerty man :)
<Darael> Aww.
<MartijnVdS> I use too many different machines (also other peoples') for dvorak to be useful
<lazarus_> damm
<MartijnVdS> also, sometimes other people want to use MY keyboard
<screen-x> sadly compatibility > ergonomics
<Darael> I switch reasonably easily, but I use dvorak for preference.  And for other people, qwerty is just a shift+shift away.
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: I type as fast as I think :)
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: I don't _want_ to type faster ;)
<screen-x> I was thinking of finger longevity rather than speed
<MartijnVdS> no issues yet (20 years and counting)
<awilkins> The keyboard itself, not just the layout, seems to affect the finger strain a lot
<lazarus_> what is dvorak
<bigcalm> A keyboard layout
<lazarus_> yea but what is the diff
<MartijnVdS> lazarus_: everything except 2 letters :)
<awilkins> I prefer clickity mechanical switches every time - anecdotally, changing from a cheap nasty membrane keyboard to a proper Cherry keyboard with MX switches improved my dear old mums finger arthritis significantly (she was a professional legal secretary)
<bigcalm> Wikipedia is your friend for that question :)
<MartijnVdS> lazarus_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<awilkins> I have a Cherry at work and a Model M at home (it's just a little too loud for the stupid open-plan offices that people have now)
<Darael> lazarus_: Well, two letters and the numbers if you go by common implementations.
<MartijnVdS> lazarus_: 'm' and 'a' are in the same spot
<bigcalm> A new keyboard is as good as a holiday
<lazarus_> lol
<awilkins> And costs significantly less
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: 1 - 9 as well
<awilkins> * unless it's one of those stupid OLED ones
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: sure, and `~ if you're comparing to US-QWERTY
<bigcalm> :)
<MartijnVdS> and |\
<MartijnVdS> and ctrl, alt, wind, space, shift,capslock, tab, backspace :)
<awilkins> The Apple key layout is just WRONG
<lazarus_> scars only tell us where we've been not where we are going to be
<bigcalm> I think it's time for an early afternoon nap
<awilkins> It must be a significant factor in the number of Ruby developers on OSX because the braces are so horrible to find
<lazarus_> my fav quote
 * AlanBell boots natty
 * TheOpenSourcerer says Hope you had a great Christmas AlanBell
<DJones> Doc Martin boot, or boots to see if its alive?
<AlanBell> hi TheOpenSourcerer
<AlanBell> yes, pretty good
<AlanBell> how was it chez TheOpenSourcerer?
<AlanBell> DJones: I upgraded a maverick VM to Natty and booted it. Opens to a black background, no panels, no unity.
<gord> AlanBell, can you get to gdm?
<popey> heh, i had that too
<AlanBell> yes, got past GDM
<popey> i think he means can you get to gdm to choose classic desktop
<TheOpenSourcerer> AlanBell: It was quite manic, but good fun.
<AlanBell> I can create a launcher on the desktop to launch terminal
<gord> right, best to just set yourself to classic desktop in gdm then, the detection of weather you can run unity or not is still in its early stages so bug reports are very welcome
<TheOpenSourcerer> Lots of cooking/drinking/partying etc.
<gord> basically, if unity doesn't run (you don't get a panel or anything) you should be thrown back to the classic desktop
<Nafallo> with force!
<AlanBell> but I want unity to run!
<gord> its not gonna work in a vm ;)
<AlanBell> but compiz does
<screen-x> AlanBell: which hypervisor?
<AlanBell> virtualbox ose
<gord> this is true, compiz however uses the real basic bare bones of what opengl offers, we are talking about the specifications that were defined in the 90's
<daubers> Hmm.... in theory I could do everything I'm currently doing in natty
<daubers> .....
 * daubers reboots
<popey> natty is unusable here
<popey> clicking icons / indicators does nothing
<nperry> !info samba4
<lubotu3> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, print and logon server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12984.dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1929 kB, installed size 12636 kB
<nperry> !info samba
<lubotu3> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 7285 kB, installed size 20624 kB
<nperry> !info samba natty
<lubotu3> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.6~dfsg-3ubuntu2 (natty), package size 7232 kB, installed size 20648 kB
<nperry> </spam of lubotu3>
<dutchie> nperry: use pm
<dutchie> or packages.ubuntu.com
<screen-x> dutchie: the bot doesn't respond to info requests in pm
<dutchie> ah
<dutchie> in that case, p.u.c
<screen-x> !info samba natty > nperry
<Nafallo> or launchpad
<screen-x> hmm I was expecting the bot to say "see my pm.."
<nperry> screen-x: I thought so too.
<screen-x> nperry: did you get a pm?
<nperry> Yeah.
<nperry> Whats the restart samba command
<Darael> nperry: sudo service smbd restart && sudo service nmbd restart
<bigcalm> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bigcalm> Oh, it's a service now
<nperry> Ahhh smbd, was saying service samba unreconizged
<Darael> bigcalm: service just invokes init scripts, but apparently we're supposed to use service now.
<Darael> bigcalm: Personally, I've been used to invoke-rc.d but...
<buzz_> i just do "restart smbd"
<screen-x> Does anyone have a personal finance app/system that links to internet banking? I'd like to categories transactions but don't want to have to add all transactions manually..
<dutchie> wxbanker got integration into some online service ~recently#
<dutchie> istr it was us-only though
<MartijnVdS> yeah banks should figure out a common standard :)
<MartijnVdS> (though it might be hard to make a secure-enough implementable standard)
<screen-x> dutchie: interesting, and it has csv import, which may work
<popey> screen-x: which bank?
<screen-x> popey: lloyds
<popey> mine has a quicken export feature which gnucash can import
<popey> i hear others can do that too
<screen-x> there is a csv download, which may work with wxbanker, will try that later.
<awilkins> Dammit, I hate the slightly-different-dialects of regexp that all the GNU tools speak
<awilkins> Why can't everything just be compatible with egrep....
<awilkins> .. or maybe slightly more modern regexp than egrep
<MartijnVdS> pgrep \o/
<awilkins> Hmmph, in this case perfectly good regex that egrep likes doesn't work with mawk or gawk
<MartijnVdS> ah yes, awk
<awilkins> And I'm not in the mood to try and get sed to work across lines
<MartijnVdS> it's usually extra (or less) escaping of () -> \(\)
<screen-x> yeah
<screen-x> and {} []
<MartijnVdS> or if it's shell, even \\\(\\\)
<awilkins> The highly helpful vim colourization maintains that I have the right number of escapes :-)
<screen-x> editing python in vim is confusing as the vim search/replace uses slightly different regexes to the python re module.
<dutchie> heh
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: you can teach vim to require different kinds of escaping
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: :help magic
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: thanks
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: put "filetype plugin indent on
<MartijnVdS> "
<MartijnVdS> uhm
<MartijnVdS> and then something in the right place to set the right magic on load :)
<MartijnVdS> wait, that's to detect filetype on load :)
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: au BufRead,BufNewFile *.py set magic=foo
 * screen-x reads :help magic
<screen-x> moremagic isn't an option :(
<MartijnVdS> I prefer "\v"
<MartijnVdS> but it shuold be default imho
<awilkins> Yarrrrgh
<awilkins> You have to TURN ON many of the regex features it describes so it won't break old  awk programs
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: and Bram says even including the "magic/nomagic" option was a mistake
 * awilkins punds head on desk *still desont work even when turned on*
 * awilkins pounds head on desk again as it starts to work for no apparent reason
 * screen-x points awilkins at the clock that says 16:59 
<awilkins> Oh, I'm not WORKING
<awilkins> I'm trying to contribute to LibreOffice
<screen-x> ahh well have a teabreak :)
<gord> you are a braver man than I
<awilkins> Just doing things on their "easy hacks" list
<awilkins> And learning things about sed/grep/awk as a positive side effect
 * awilkins sets off his mass-replace of DOOM
<czajkowski> aloha
<daubers> o/
<brobostigon> any suggestions, i want to record the date not justthe time in irssi's log.
<brobostigon> 17:07:03 log_timestamp =  &D:%H:%M:%S
<brobostigon> is what i have right now, and it doesnt show the date, only time.
<popey> brobostigon: &D should be %D?
<brobostigon> popey: good point. :)
<jacobw> i'm having trouble with GNOME being in Industrial theme when i log in, then changing itself to Ambiance with certain artifacts of Industrial remaining
 * DJones wonders what popey has done wrong to be called so many rude words
<jacobw> is anyone having problems like that?
<popey> DJones: we have a silly game where I say "I love you" and he says "I love you to..     .. stinky!"
<brobostigon> weird, irssi is logging one channel i am on, but not another.
<brobostigon> this is not my day.
<livingdaylight> installed ubuntu on laptop but wireless is not working out of the box. Do I need to install something?
<DJones> livingdaylight: No idea, "installed ubuntu on laptop but wireless is not working out the box" isn't of any use in identifying the problem
<DJones> !details | livingdaylight
<lubotu3> livingdaylight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<livingdaylight> ubuntu 10.10 on lenovo R60e
<DJones> eg. Which wireless card/which laptop etc
<DJones> Have you tried hardware drivers? Connect via cable to start with so that it can download anything it needs?
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548588/
<livingdaylight> DJones, currently connected via network cable so was able to complete install and updates
<DJones> Looks like intel 3945 wifi, but I've not used that
<daubers> livingdaylight: Nothing in the hardware drivers thing suggesting restricted firmware?
<livingdaylight> daubers, hardware drivers not popping up
<DJones> I suppose the other obvious suggestion, mac address filtering set up on the router
<livingdaylight> can i find somewhere?
<daubers> livingdaylight: system -> administration -> Additional Drivers
<livingdaylight> says 'NO additional drivers are in use on this system'
<daubers> livingdaylight: No options in the selection box at the top?>
<livingdaylight> pink and empty
<daubers> livingdaylight: What does dmesg | grep iwl3945 show?
 * popey wonders if the wifi kill switch is on
<popey> the iwl3945 shouldn't need additional drivers
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548589/
<livingdaylight> popey, where is this switch?
<popey> that looks fine
<popey> livingdaylight: does it show up in network manager?
<popey> livingdaylight: whats the output of the command nm-tool
<livingdaylight> on panel?
<popey> nm-tool pastebinned will suffice
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548590/
<popey> livingdaylight: some laptops have a physical hardware "switch" to turn wifi on/off
<popey> others it's a keyboard combination like Fn+F6
<popey> where the icon on the function key looks like an antenna
<popey> http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/19143.jpg
<popey> is that your keyboard?
<popey> can't make out a wifi switch there, maybe it's a hardware one
<livingdaylight> sudo iwlist scan shows wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<livingdaylight> popey, yes
<popey> if it was disabled though I'd expect there to be something like this in dmesg...
<popey> "iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch"
<popey> so probably not that
<zack_> Hi, how do I change the audio device used from the terminal?
<popey> zack_: what do you want to change?
<zack_> It's playing out the wrong one motherboard audio and not the usb dongle
<popey> why do you want to do it from the terminal?
<zack_> Its a server
<popey> we have a gui for that
<popey> heh
<popey> what app are you playing audio with?
<zack_> What the command line for the gui and I'll vnc it ;)
<popey> !info pavucontrol
<lubotu3> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<popey> but that probably wont help
<popey> if it's not got a gui / pulse running
<popey> livingdaylight: has the wifi been known to work?
<zack_> popey, I've got vnc on it so I'll give it a shot
<livingdaylight> popey, on the contrary it has been known to work... but laptop has been sat on a shelf for a few months because fan broke. Now replaced with new fan and keyboard which also broke due to negligence...
<popey> i need to go and bath my son, back later
<livingdaylight> will reboot
<zack_> ah ok, its not detecting the usb dongle, is there a special package for that? desktop version of ubuntu work fine -_-
<livingdaylight> any ideas on how to get wireless going?
<mfraz74> we're going to need more info than that
<brobostigon> agreed.
 * popey returns
<brobostigon> wb popey
 * brobostigon gets popey a beer.
<popey> heh
<popey> just got one on the way to my desk! :)
<brobostigon> :)
<issyl0> Ello :)
<MartijnVdS> \o
<Laney> just erased an absolutely huge email that has taken me days to write
<Laney> :-(
<MartijnVdS> Laney: Ctrl+Z?
<Laney> no no
<MartijnVdS> gmail -> trash ? ;)
<Laney> it was the classic "Do you want to save? No" NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: how're you?
<MartijnVdS> great! :) just got back from the gym
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: cool :)
<MartijnVdS> also, putting all my CDs and LPs on discogs.com
<MartijnVdS> (for easy reference)
<MartijnVdS> with almost 400, that almost feels like work ;)
<mfraz74> MartijnVdS: wish there was an easier way of doing that
<MartijnVdS> mfraz74: it's a lot of looking at small codes & bar codes, yes :)
<MartijnVdS> but I only have to do it once
<mfraz74> perhaps there should be an app for the android phone. scan the barcode and send it to discogs
<MartijnVdS> mfraz74: doesn't always work.. I have some weird/unknown stuff :)
<mfraz74> i do too, but it would help cut out most of it
 * MartijnVdS is almost done ;)
<MartijnVdS> issyl0: How are your projects?
<zleap> hey issyl0 long time no chat :)
<kvarley> Can anybody help me fix the audio delay I have with enemy territory quake wars? I'm on ubuntu 10.10 and the audio in the game is delayed by about 30 seconds.
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: again?
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: what happens when you run it with pasuspender without the +set arguments?
<kvarley>  MartijnVdS: Yesterday didn't fix it
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: have you tried searching for other people with similar problems?
<issyl0> zleap: hey!
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: heh, my projects are OK :)
<kvarley>  MartijnVdS: Yes thats how I found the pasuspender thing. Nobody has replied on ask ubuntu.
<zleap> hows you, merry xmas and a happy new year
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: could you try the pasuspender thing without the +set bit? just pasuspender /usr/local/games/blah
<kvarley>  MartijnVdS: Tried and it's the same result
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: are you using the "rthread" version?
<MartijnVdS> pasuspender -- ./etqw-rthread +set s_driver alsa
<kvarley>  MartijnVdS: How can I find out what version I have?
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: of Ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<kvarley> "No LSB modules are available."
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: it should also list a release + description
<kvarley> "Release: 10.10" "Codename: Maverick"
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: have you tried the "rthread" and s_driver line?
<kvarley> It gives me the same result
<issyl0> zleap: thanks, you too! I'm fine - you? :)
<zleap> i am good
<zleap> going to see tron legacyt tomorrow with some of the dc lug people :)
<issyl0> Oh cool :)
<MartijnVdS> kvarley: In that case, I don't think there's anyone with enough alsa/pulse experience on this channel
 * MartijnVdS is going to IKEA tomorrow... hoping it's not too busy :)
<kvarley> MartijnVdS: Ok, thank you for your help anyway. If I find a fix I'll let you know :)
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: haha - good luck ;)
<MartijnVdS> issyl0: I need new shelves for my records :)
<MartijnVdS> (I seem to have become somewhat of a collector)
<issyl0> Ohhh :)
<MartijnVdS> but not of the die-hard "it has to stay factory-sealed" kind
<MartijnVdS> LPs and CDs are made to be played
<Nafallo> Launchpads?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: no, vinyl records.. the "old" things
 * MartijnVdS throws Nafallo a troll snack
<Nafallo> are they like CDs? rip them to the cloud and never touch them again?
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: new ones come with MP3s so you don't have to rip :)
<MartijnVdS> (no really)
<Nafallo> yeah, most old ones as well.
<Nafallo> recently had to buy one CD off of Amazon refurbish or whatever though.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: try finding an original record from '84 with mp3 voucher/CD included
<Nafallo> just couldn't find it anywhere.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: try discogs.com -- those people have EVERYTHING for sale :)
<MartijnVdS> (next time maybe)
<Nafallo> already bought it.
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: absolutely :)
<Nafallo> it got uploaded to U1 as I ripped it :-P
<Nafallo> so I actually listened to it first time on my netbook, but ripped on my laptop ;-)
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: I rip to flac, then have rb convert to mp3 for my nexus
<Nafallo> ♥ technology
<MartijnVdS> ♥ "Top 2000" on Dutch radio
<Nafallo> I rip to flac, and then let my for script transcode to MP3 for my Nokia
<MartijnVdS> (http://shoutcast.omroep.nl:8102/listen.pls )
 * Nafallo puts on "The Crow" instead
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: Dutch language music now :) (beautiful song at that)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I wouldn't understand it
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: you're Swedish.. it's not THAT different
<Nafallo> pfff
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/a/abel/onderweg.html
<Nafallo> didn't understand it while I was in Brussels, won't understand it now
<MartijnVdS> :)
<Nafallo> I wouldn't mind going back though
<Nafallo> jeez. I shouldn't have eaten that much pizza.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: http://ftw.popey.com/ ?
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: no, firezza.
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: stupid deal made me buy half a meter of pizza.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: and you ate it all?
<Nafallo> half
<Nafallo> will need the gym tomorrow.
<Nafallo> oh, and a tiramisu for dessert.
<MartijnVdS> finish it of with a yard of ale ;)
<Nafallo> nah. I have my red wine
<MartijnVdS> ♫ Red Red Wine
<Nafallo> omnomnom
 * MartijnVdS has water + fresh mint
<Nafallo> hmm. water wouldn't be a bad plan
 * Nafallo goes to fetch
<Nafallo> *sigh* this upload to U1 will never get done :-/
 * Nafallo considers finding a data centre tomorrow if it's not done by then.
<marsilainen> which is better, thunderbird or evolution?
<Nafallo> thunderbird
<MartijnVdS> unless you need to connect to Exchange
<Nafallo> there are plugins for thunderbird to do that surely?
<diplo> not that i found last time i tried Nafallo
<Nafallo> google found me one
<MartijnVdS> cross-platform?
<Nafallo> addons.mozilla.org doesn't seem to load for me :-/
<Nafallo> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/244848/
<MartijnVdS> http://gitorious.org/lightning-exchange-provider/pages/Home
<MartijnVdS> I found that
<MartijnVdS> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/195279/
<Nafallo> bah. addons.m.o is useless for me.
<Nafallo> bet it is because I'm trying to upload a 900MB file to U1 at the same time
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: ...
<MartijnVdS> get better fibre ;)
<Nafallo> FTTC is delayed here :-/
<MartijnVdS> same here
<MartijnVdS> But when I need to upload a few GB, I just take it to work :)
<MartijnVdS> 100/100 to the dc :)
<MartijnVdS> 155 actually, but I don't get gbit from the distribution switch :)
<Nafallo> worst case I'll find myself a DC tomorrow.
<Nafallo> this netbook only got 100Mbps though.
<Nafallo> could easily find a gig directly on a Cisco 6500 I could hook up on :-)
<AlanBell> gord: I got unity running in virtualbox 4
<Nafallo> gah! srsly?!
<AlanBell> oh yeah :)
<Nafallo> they've pushed back rolling out BT Infinity here for 3 months :-(
<Nafallo> instead of in two days it's end of March now :-(
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: wait an infinite amount of time, then you should have it
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: yeah, it is BT... isn't it :-/
<Nafallo> lol. I could get 2.5Mbps now, 35.2/8.6Mbps w/ Infinity :-P
<MartijnVdS> I would be able to get something like that
<MartijnVdS> If they'd bother to upgrade
<Nafallo> this is why I should move closer to a data centre.
<MartijnVdS> Good thing I work for them, or I'd switch to cable (50/5)
<Nafallo> get one gig via IR or something.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: have them dig a private fibre to your home ;)
<Nafallo> that's more expensive.
<MartijnVdS> but it's faster
<Nafallo> sure...
<popey> whee, found a btfon spot near here
<popey> get better reception than my own access point
<popey> win
<SuperMatt> ok, unity, is there a button I can press to start searching apps, etc, or can it only be done with the mouse?
<SuperMatt> aha, you can bind something to unity --show
<Nafallo> popey: hmm. that's something that'd scare me... providers putting wireless on stuff.
<Nafallo> popey: actually, I remember back in Sweden where I put aluminium tubes on the antennas before I called support and told them to turn it off on my modem :-P
<popey> meh
<czajkowski> Peeka boo
 * czajkowski tickles popey 
<andylockran> howdy
<popey> howdy howdy howdy
<andylockran> happy holidays
<czajkowski> doody
<brobostigon> noswaith dda andylockran
<popey> i should probably switch back to my own wifi and not my neighbours
<popey> so slow
<Nafallo> popey: fon is a percentage of the available bandwidth I believe :-)
<popey> min is 1MB/s
<popey> I have 3
<Nafallo> is that you saying "yes, that's right" or "no, you are wrong" ?
<Nafallo> :-)
<popey> no you are wrong
<popey> its not expressed as a percentage :)
<Nafallo> pffft
<popey> :)
<Nafallo> I bet it'll be more than 1Mbps once they roll out 40Mbps everywhere :-P
<popey> the slider on the web interface only goes down to 1Mb/s
<popey> well, on the fon site, dunno what BT do tbh
<Nafallo> oh. a slider.
<Nafallo> fair enough
<Nafallo> I always thought they'd just steal a part of your bandwidth, no questions asked ;-)
<popey> i dunno what bt do
<popey> i assumed it was optional?
<Nafallo> no idea TBH.
<Nafallo> I've never bothered to lookup the default user/pass on the homehubs my neighbors have ;-)
<BigRedS> popey: I think it's opt-out
<BigRedS> If you make your homehub an openzone hotspot, you get a free openzone subscription
<BigRedS> or, rather, if you don't let them have your homehub as an opnzone hotspot, no subscription for you
 * Nafallo adds ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next and hopes that one is active
 * popey tickles Nafallo 
 * Nafallo giggles
<Nafallo> oooh. this firefox works with pentadactyl.
<Nafallo> how winful!
<penguin42> pentadactyl?
<Nafallo> yeah
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<Seeker`> o/
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-30
<ball> :-)
<ball> Someone just gave me a Pentium III box.  I installed Ubuntu on it.
<ball> I should really put BSD on this and Ubuntu on my faster computer.
<ball> My work here is done. :-)
<danfish> ood morning
<danfish> g*
<MartijnVdS> \o
<DJones> Morning all
<Apacheuk> morning everyone
<MartijnVdS> \o
<MartijnVdS> \o/ 2 new records just arrived
<MartijnVdS> well, second-hand, but new to me :)
<Phineas> i have returned
 * Phineas detects this channel is inactive
<Phineas> yep inactave and dead
<Phineas> this channel is dead and not in use right nw
<screen-x> morning all :)
<screen-x> long live #ubuntu-uk!
<Phineas> morning screen-x
<screen-x> Morning Phineas
<Phineas> screen-x,  just waiting for a dvd and a game to arive in the post
<screen-x> that you were ordering yesterday.. something to do with garfield
<Phineas> screen-x,  yeah, Garfields Pet Force in 3D (comes with 4 pairs of glasses)
<screen-x> Phineas: how did you become interested in ubuntu?
<Phineas> screen-x,  the IT guy at my last school told me about it (the school ran on ubuntu) but i was so excited over having ubuntu for the first time i overwited windows and lost my worenty
<screen-x> A school that runs ubuntu, cool :)
<screen-x> Which school was that?
<Phineas> screen-x,  well... it wasn't a school, it was a learner centre
<Phineas> screen-x,  in Cambridge
<Phineas> screen-x,  call the red Balloon
<screen-x> sounds like a coded phrase..
<Phineas> screen-x,  oops my keyboard is so not sensitive enough
<Phineas> screen-x,  i ment its called the red balloon
<bigcalm> Morning peeps
<screen-x> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> What's new in ubuntu land?
<screen-x> not sure... bit scared of trying natty atm
<DJones> I'm tempted to give natty a go on a spare computer I've got
<Phineas> bigcalm,  morning
<bigcalm> Hi
<Phineas> hows it going
<Phineas> bigcalm,  hows it going
<bigcalm> Busy
<daubers> Morning
<Phineas> bigcalm,  how are your pets?
<bigcalm> I don't have any pets
<bigcalm> Hi daubers
<Phineas> bigcalm,  busy? its only thursday
<screen-x> morning daubers :)
<Phineas> daubers,  morning daubers
<Phineas> whats changing host mean?
<Phineas> ?
<oly> lol, im not the only one avoiding natty at the moment then :p
<screen-x> oly: no :)
<daubers> screen-x: I tried using natty for day to day stuff yesterday, but issues where getting in the way
<oly> i am tempted as i want to try the latest gnome-shell and i can not find a ppa for 10.10 thats upto date
<oly> and compiling failed and i am not intrested in trying to find out why :p
<bigcalm> I'm happy with a stable OS
<daubers> I think Unity will be aces when it's finished
<daubers> Seems a much better idea for wide screen displays and multi-monitors
 * screen-x tries to think of a joke about the sort of operating system that could run on an animal shed, but fails. 
<bigcalm> Be a part of the hurd
<oly> i have always had the development releases, but not sure about this unity seems they are taking it on a bit to soon to me and should develop it as a seperate packages until its ready that way people can try if they want
<oly> i know it sucks on the netbook i tried and the older interface worked much better :p
<daubers> new unity performs very well
<daubers> I think it's a good idea to give people a really tough challenge now and again, and if it's not ready for release then they'll just switch normal gnome back as the default
<daubers> easy backup plan
 * bigcalm wants to know where his Kindle is
 * Phineas wants to know where his dvd is
<nperry> http://www.wiltshiretimes.co.uk/news/8758646.Wiltshire_grandfather_spends_three_days_on_motorway/
<nperry> This guy needs a sat nav.
<bigcalm> You think he has my Kindle?
<oly> think my main concern though is wayland, as i understand it we loose the networking of the desktop :/ which for me is one of the biggest strengths
<DJones> bigcalm: He might be delivering it
 * Phineas nperry does not know the secret about Phineas
<oly> and has never really been utilised to its full potential
<nperry> oh hang on he had a sat nev, bless him....
<daubers> oly: You can run X on Wayland if you want
<Phineas> or who he realy is
<daubers> oly: And that transition is a way off yet
<oly> ah that should help
<acperkins> daubers: running X on wayland is fine, but it only works one-way
<oly> i always thought with X you should be able to move your apps with your machines
<acperkins> I wouldn't be able to run a Wayland app across the network on my OpenBSD box
<oly> so if i have a desktop running upstairs and i jump on my laptop would be cool if i could bring that app to my laptop
<oly> you can kind of do this by launching a new instance and forwarding it to your machine but why not just grab the running app :p
 * Phineas nperry does not know the secret about Phineas
<Phineas> or who he realy is
<oly> that way any device with x could grab the app,
<oly> but i have never found anyone who is working on such a thing and i have hunted :)
<daubers> oly: You'd have to move the background process stuff too
<Phineas> have i said that already?
<oly> why the app could still run on the other device i am only intrested in the display
 * Phineas feels ignored
<oly> thats how it currently works if i ssh to a machine and launch firefox the processing is done on the remote machine and just the display is sent
<screen-x> oly:  like xinerama but with the displays on separate machines
<screen-x> or like x2x but for apps
<oly> so why is it not possible to redirect the running app
<oly> yeah, it could even add the desktop in with your current desktops or something
<bigcalm> Is there a better way of monitoring rdiff-backup other than watch du -h ?
<oly> that would be neat
<screen-x> bigcalm: presumably it writes a log file?
<bigcalm> I think so
<screen-x> could monitor that with $monitoring_system or logwatch or whatever.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<bigcalm> Hey czajkowski *hugs* :)
 * screen-x upgrades rsnapshot server to lucid, not much work going today to miss..
<screen-x> morning czajkowski
<screen-x> czajkowski: how's life in the south east?
 * Phineas feels ignored big time
<czajkowski> screen-x: not back till tomorrow but good all the same
<czajkowski> bigcalm: ello ello *hugs*
<bigcalm> \o/
<screen-x> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> screen-x: bigcalm GOOD christmas?
<screen-x> czajkowski: yes thanks, remarkably harmonious!
<bigcalm> Oh yes. Lots of happy family time :)
<bigcalm> How about you?
<screen-x> czajkowski: I take it you were back in Ireland?
<czajkowski> was good lots of sleeping and eating, what more could I need :p
<czajkowski> screen-x: yes indeed
 * daubers considers popping into M&S for an alarm clock and some slippers
<oly> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<czajkowski> daubers: ello cake man
<oly> never found that before looks promising :-D
<screen-x> czajkowski: daubers was biscuit man yesterday - he's widening his skills!
<czajkowski> oh my I shall need to sample some!
<czajkowski> I found the Scotts clan yesterday, need to get the box rehidden
 * screen-x failed to interpret the previous line
<czajkowski> http://jacobfruitfield.com/brands/thumbnails/scots-clan-box.jpg
<screen-x> looks tasty :)
<czajkowski> addictive
<bigcalm> Anybody having trouble with bytemark servers being slow?
<Phineas> me
<bigcalm> Then I blame you
<Phineas> for what
<bigcalm> Them being slow. I just wanted to vent :P
<bigcalm> Wow, this is becoming unseable
 * Phineas continues to make the bytemark servers slow
<screen-x> Phineas: are you using a bytemark vps to DOS the amazon delivery tracking system?
<Phineas> screen-x,  something like that
<DJones> bigcalm: Maybe 4chan are hosted on bytemark & the ddos attack on them is hitting all bytemark servers :)
<bigcalm> Ah crappy :(
<bigcalm> DJones: thanks
 * Phineas does an evil laugh
<bigcalm> Oh, you don't know, just a maybe
 * bigcalm disables pagespeed and restarts apache
 * DJones puts on a tinfoil hat & adds to the conspiracy, bigcalm is the person runningthe 4chan site
<screen-x> that's hilarous.. the last hop before www.4chan.org is series.of.tubes
<bigcalm> Hehe
<DJones> Heh
<bigcalm> Wow, it was pagespeed
<bigcalm> My server is useable again!
<Phineas> all part of my master plan
<brobostigon> morning all.
<Phineas> morning brobostigon
<Phineas> brobostigon, did you check that game out
<brobostigon> Phineas: i have just been too busy,
<bigcalm> Kindle be here :D
<Phineas> bigcalm,  witing for the parcel in the post?
<Phineas> is this normal sounds for a floppy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qz9a8kYYkA
<ali1234> yes
<Phineas> ali1234,  good it sounds loud
<Phineas> anyway be
<Phineas> bye
<DJones> I thought the normal sound for a floppy disk was the bang/clunk as it lands in the bin
<screen-x> I wish the term floppy had been adopted for usb mass storage devices, I never know what to call them..
<screen-x> and 3.5" floppies weren't floppy, so the term would be just as accurate.
<DJones> I normally just with "stick"
<DJones> screen-x: Thats like the "removable" hard drive on the ancient ICL I used as a student, they were removable as long as you had two people & a small crane to lift them
<screen-x> :)
<DJones> And it had 8" floppy's
<screen-x> and various ancient "portables"
<DJones> Yeah, I can remember using an Osbourne (I think) luggable with a 4" CRT screen
<DJones> Something like this http://www.laptopsarena.com/wp-content/uploads/osborne1.jpg
<brobostigon> interesting,
<screen-x> DJones: what goes in the slots under the floppy drives?
<DJones> screen-x: I think it was just storage space
<screen-x> they should have but helium cells in there ;-)
<DJones> screen-x: A bit of a better description/picture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_1
<brobostigon> portable computer, hmm,
<DJones> Looking at this pic http://www.laptopsarena.com/wp-content/uploads/osborne1-opened.jpg The floppy drives look like the ones I had with my Apple II's, sort of large brick shaped
<DJones> brobostigon: Portable in the same way that a suitcase is portable
<DJones> Can't remember if it had wheels on the case, I think it might have done, but I'm not certain
<brobostigon> DJones: yes, that is quite accurate. and a rather large suitcase.
<brobostigon> DJones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPC_512 is another good example.
<DJones> heh, I remember those as well
<brobostigon> DJones: i had one of those when i was young.
<DJones> From memory, didn't the screen slide down inside the case & the keyboard connected over the top to make the case up
<brobostigon> yes.
<DJones> I like this line from wikipedia "At the time of the PPC640 launch, its price in the UK was so close to standalone 2400 baud modems that it was almost 'buy a modem and get a free luggable PC'.
<brobostigon> hehe
<DJones> History repeats itself, buy a mobile broadband dongle & get a free laptop :)
<brobostigon> kinda, yes.
<DJones> s/laptop/netbook
<ali1234> kinda but also not, because broadband dongles cost nothing, you are paying for the contract
<ali1234> you can get they on payg for literally nothing
<ali1234> does anyone use the firefox 4 ppa on maverick?
<Apacheuk> hey everyone... is there anyone who could help with a simple scripting question?
<mattt> Apacheuk: can certainly try
<Apacheuk> ok, why doesn't this work http://paste.ubuntu.com/548813/ I get an error ./test.sh: line 2: [foo: command not found
<Apacheuk> its about as simple as it gets, and as far as I can tell from other websites it should work as expected
<ali1234> put a space after [
<ali1234> and before ]
<Apacheuk> ali1234: cheers, wasn't obvious at first glance on the site I'm using as a reference, but now I can see it.... thanks!
<KrimZon> i have some code files that seem to get detected as plain text - is there any way to fix this cause I use different text editors for code and text?
<directhex> anyone wanna buy a 26" hdtv? :p
<podman99> hey all ... i know this will be something simple... using ubuntu-vm-builder on maverick 10.10 built and installed from ISO a VE, i used virsh to define /etc/libvir....... start bt01 and it waits and tells me : http://pastebin.com/xCDCX5a4 ?? any ideas have followed docs perfectly @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<screen-x> podman99: check the permissions on the disk image?
<podman99> have done
<podman99> screen-x, my bad ... the image was inside /root/ubuntu-kvm ... moved to /opt/ve and worked
<screen-x> podman99: :)
<kvarley> Thank goodness for androids usb tethering option for the data connection.
<kvarley> My phoneline went down last night at 8pm and bt say theyll fix it by the 5th, that's a loooonnnnggggg time :/
<screen-x> kvarley: :(
<kvarley> screen-x: What was most irritating is that you don't get to speak to a person about it, you just get put through an automated line. I suppose it saves time and money but as far as I know nobody but the computer knows about my line being down.
<DJones> kvarley: tethering is handy, but I find it batters the bandwidth caps
<kvarley> DJones: I haven't got 3g here so it seems to be ok
<DJones> ah, ok
<kvarley> DJones: hehe
<kvarley> Is there a way in ubuntu to generate the md5 of a file?
<screen-x> kvarley: md5sum
<kvarley> screen-x: Thanks, thats very nice that its installed by default too :)
<screen-x> with its companion sha1sum
<bigcalm> It's a dependancy for a lot of systems
<popey> wheee!
<popey> just woke my hp microserver via etherwake
<KrimZon> gah, more problems with samba again
<KrimZon> does samba access files as though it were the user that was logged in?
<KrimZon> cause all the files belong to one user but multiple users need access to them
<KrimZon> via samba
<bigcalm> popey: I can has Kindle! I lack graze though
<bigcalm> I have the say, the screen is wonderful
<KrimZon> aha, figured it out - made them both the same group
<screen-x> bigcalm: it looks like there is a printed plastic thing on top of the screen that you have to pull off before you get to the real screen..
<bigcalm> screen-x: looks like it, yes
<bigcalm> "looks"
<bigcalm> screen-x: I thought that's what it was, but it's the actual screen. Such amazing quality
<screen-x> I found the browser copes pretty well, unless you want tabs/windows.
<screen-x> Also annoying that it can play mp3s but can't download them.
<bigcalm> I'm currently reading Dr Dale's Zombie Dictionary: The A-Z Guide to Staying Alive
<screen-x> A: ask fab what to do. B: blame popey, C: profit?
<bigcalm> We trust Fab? ;)
<screen-x> no, but the answer might be funny ;-)
<KrisWillis> Oo, I have a Kindle too - Very nice, aren't they :)
<gord> bigcalm, now hack your kindle to put the ubuntu font on it!
<bigcalm> gord: I have enough ubuntu devices. Quite enjoy reading books :)
<gord> bigcalm, not ubuntu the software, ubunth the font!
<bigcalm> Oops, I did't read the 'font' bit
<bigcalm> Hehe
<bigcalm> So that's possible?
<gord> bigcalm, it is :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kp9MExGExo
<screen-x> bigcalm: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/03/ubuntu-9-04-on-kindle-2/
<bigcalm> gord: cool
<bigcalm> gord: audio compression is a little odd
<bigcalm> screen-x: yeah, I don't really need that, I have a nexus one :)
<screen-x> bigcalm: nice to know its possible though :)
<bigcalm> screen-x: I guess
<popey> er
<popey> twitter is giving me http 403
<popey> lovely
<screen-x> wfm
<popey> how odd that was
<bigcalm> wfm
<screen-x> 43 days... http://twitter.com/#!/IPv4Countdown
<bigcalm> And are we ready? Oh how silly
<gord> bigcalm, my camera makes a lot of noise, so i had to fun some filters to remove it, thats why things sound strange
<czajkowski> gord: ello :D
<czajkowski> gord: nice rest ?
<gord> czajkowski, i like to think so yes :)
<czajkowski> gord: good to hear
 * Mez attempts not to drool over his phone now he has Gingerbread
<screen-x> Mez: nexus*?
<Mez> 1
<Mez> (Nexus one)
<gord> it does?
<gord> mine does not :(
<Mez> Not an official build :)
<czajkowski> ah ok
 * MartijnVdS wants official gbread for n1
 * AlanBell only just got froyo
<Mez> Though am half tempted to still buy a NS
<gord> oh, i don't dare go down that route for my phone,
<bigcalm> I'm pleased that GF's Wildfire now has Fryo
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: my Magic has 2.2.1 now
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: (unrooted etc.)
<Mez> gord, why not?
 * awilkins wonders what Gingerbread on the N900 would be like
<Mez> awilkins: strange :D
<awilkins> Maybe gords phone is owned by his employer
<MartijnVdS> pwned*
<Mez> awilkins: it's not his phone if it is :P
<Mez> MartijnVdS: Android doesn't have remote wipe yet.
<MartijnVdS> Mez: uhr.. it does
 * Mez wonders if the people in the company realise I can wipe their iPhones
<MartijnVdS> Mez: "security providers"
<Mez> MartijnVdS: oh. Sorry - for exchange. I'm thinking GApps
<awilkins> My mods to employer-owned hardware are limited to surreptitiously upgrading the RAM so it runs 64-bit Linux better
<awilkins> (specifically the super monster evil Java modules we're using)
<MartijnVdS> haha java
<awilkins> 'tis not the Java per-se that's the problem, it's the ultimate craptasticness of the code + the data model
<awilkins> *sigh* 650,000 lines of Java and counting
<daubers> Evening
<MartijnVdS> \o dauberman
<daubers> (or feels like it)
<MartijnVdS> (are you a dog person? or more of a cat person? :P)
<daubers> OOo doesn't cope well with 10MB of CSV data
<screen-x> evening daubers :)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Ooo doesn't cope well period.
<Mez> daubers: OOo doesn't cope well.
<MartijnVdS> ^5 Mez
 * Mez hi-fives MartijnVdS 
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> Spooky.
<daubers> Mez: It's alright! Copes just as well as MS Office IME
<MartijnVdS> Mez: gmta
 * awilkins rolls with awk, sed, cut, etc for 10MB of CSV data
<Mez> MartijnVdS: what's your excuse then ? :P
<MartijnVdS> Mez: ...
 * Mez whistles innocently
<mgdm> awilkins: :|
<daubers> awilkins: I'm trying to get it to graph it :)
<awilkins> gnuplot!
<screen-x> awilkins: that's my line
<daubers> awilkins: Would use gnuplot, but remember doing times in it was a pita
<awilkins> gnuplot needs a nice UI
<daubers> Also considered using matplotlib
<screen-x> daubers: you can specify date/time formats in gnuplot to match your data.
 * daubers kills OOo and installs gnuplot
<daubers> see if I can remember how to do this
<bigcalm> PHP & GD!
<bigcalm> Or ImageMagick
<MartijnVdS> gnuplot is phat
<MartijnVdS> also, graphviz :)
<daubers> Gnuplot is also struggling a bit...
<MartijnVdS> daubers: More RAM to the rescue
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Need moar GHz by the look of the activity monitor
<daubers> Hmmm... stupif gnuplot
<screen-x> ?
<daubers> Right, this matches yes? set timefmt "%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S" and "2010-12-30 16:25:54"
<MartijnVdS> %FT%T%z FTW
<MartijnVdS> perl -MPOSIX -e 'print strftime("%FT%T%z\n", localtime)';
<screen-x> daubers: looks right
<daubers> Right, it gives me a graph with 2010.01 and so on, and everything wedged near january when all the data is in december
<danfish> daubers: google charts ftw!
<daubers> Right, lets see if this does any better
<daubers> Forgot set xdata time
 * awilkins needs a big stiff drink
<danfish> http://fishms.homelinux.com/power.html
<screen-x> danfish: interesting how little temp difference there is between the garden and the greenhouse
<awilkins> That's very swish
 * MartijnVdS whispers something like "rrdtool"?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: rrdtool is for wimps
<danfish> screen-x: the 'greenhouse' is actually just a load of timber, covered in some (now mostly) ripped polytunnel material
<MartijnVdS> daubers: there's an orange sphere above your house
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: rrdtool is a bit scary for data horders
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: it is
<danfish> MartijnVdS: that's just the local UFO - don't worry, the tinfoil stops them reading my thoughts :P
<oly> danfish, what are you using to output those graphs out of interest ?
<danfish> oly: it's a but messy, but basically a combination of javascript, googlecharts and some python cgi stuff
<oly> aha, would not mind stealing the code for that :)
<oly> the dynamic updating graph would fit in nicely with my server web interface :)
<danfish> oly: np - when I get home I'll 'sanitise' the code and post it
 * MartijnVdS hands danfish some "sanitation products"
<danfish> haha - remove passwords etc
<MartijnVdS> danfish: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BrainBleach
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: for removing code smells?
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: hah, exactly :)
<oly> cheers danfish :)
<danfish> oly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548884/ for the libraries and cgi stuff
<oly> aha cheers danfish will have a look into that :)
<screen-x> How do I change the root password of an ldap server using cn=config?
<oly> screen-x, i would guess you create an ldif file and use ldifmodify only guessing though :p
<oly> same way you create ldif files and use ldifadd to do the initial setup
<screen-x> oly: I set it up with debconf..
<oly> oh no idea then but you should still be able to do the same thing
<screen-x> I was struggling with openldap already, and then they way configuration happens completely changed! Thanks for the suggestion though oly.
<oly> yeah so i found out, i had to heavily modify my code to setup openldap
<oly> but its design to setup from scratch and manages the admin password for you
<oly> sudo ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f myadmin.ldif thats the command it uses to do the initial admin setup though so probably similar to modify
<niall_> Can Ubuntu 10.10 handle 6 UARTs / 6 RS232 serial ports?
<Yorvyk> niall_, It can but not will be enabled by default
<niall_> Yorvyk, do I need to recompile the kernel or what do I need to change?
<Yorvyk> niall_, you don't need to compile a new kernel thankfully
<Yorvyk> I'm just trying to find what I did as it was a year or so back - give me a few mins.
<niall_> Yorvyk, thank you very much. :)
<Yorvyk> niall_, np, I'm trying to tidy up my hard disk and have files scattered all over at the moment. I know it's here somewhere
<Yorvyk> niall_, found it http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Serial-HOWTO-16.html#ss16.3
<niall_> Yorvyk, just the information I needed. BAM! Thank you so much. Just curious, for what purpose do you employ 6 serial ports?
<niall_> (or however many you are using.. I need 6 to console to Cisco devices)
<Yorvyk> niall_, 10 in the end :) It was a machine monitoring various environmental controls in a workshop
<niall_> Yorvyk, nice. Good to know there's capacity to expand in future.
<Yorvyk> niall_, it had 14 ports 4 were never used, just there in case.
<niall_> :)
<Yorvyk> niall_, I don't know what you're going to do but after the problem with only 4 ports enable our biggest headache was identifying which port was which.
<Yorvyk> The i/o cards were covered in links that had to set properly with rather poor docs.
<niall_> Hmm. Well, so long as the ordering stays the same after reboot it won't be much of a problem for me. Did you discover that they did or didn't retain their order?
<Yorvyk> initially they didn't. we had to alter the addresses and also I seem to remember moving them about the PCI slots because of some interrupt conflict.  Once it was all set it has run for 16 months now with out problem and is switched off when the place shuts for holidays.
<niall_> Yorvyk, how do you mean, 'alter the addresses'?
<Yorvyk> niall_, I think it was the address that was altered by some links on the board in order to avoid conflicts with other devices.  These were rather old and not plug n play.
<niall_> Yorvyk, oh I see. I was fortunate enough to find a single PCI card with 6 ports, PnP, 20GBP.
<Yorvyk> niall_, Not bad. Does the MOBO have any serial ports
<Yorvyk> If it does and you don't need it, disabling it can help if you find you have problems with them 'moving about'
<niall_> Yorvyk, I believe there is on onboard but I'm not sure I have the header and plate; I don't intend to use it. Good call. Thanks for blazing the trail ;)
<Yorvyk> niall_, np, and good luck with it.
<niall_> Thanks. bbl
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/December%202010/softwarecounterfeiting.jpg
 * Azelphur runs :p
<jonsaint> hi all. can anyone give me some info regarding a netbook plz
<popey> what kind of info?
<jonsaint> hi popey. my son has got a laptop which is on its last legs so my parents got him a netbook. the usual crap on there, 2 gig space running crappy ce 6.0. the problem is my 9yr old can get around ubuntu with his eyes closed but this ce rubbis had got him crying all the time. is there any way of putting ubuntu on there?
<popey> in short, no
<jonsaint> oh no
<jonsaint> i hate windows! and not to have ubuntu on a netbook makes it worse lol
<jacobw> Evening
<popey> yeah, i sympathise
<popey> unfortunately the laptop you have (if my guess is right) is very low spec
<jonsaint> absolutly no way at all popey?
<jacobw> install mingw for some command line love :p
<jonsaint> yeah, dont even have a cd or floppy.
<popey> i suspect it has about 128MB of RAM
<jonsaint> 256 i think
<popey> which one is it?
<jonsaint> arnova with the samsung arm chip
<popey> Archos?
<popey> http://armdevices.net/2010/10/18/archos-arnova-10-2-inch-samsung-533mhz-arm-powered-laptop/ is that it?
<jonsaint> no arnova
<popey> yes, Archos is the manufacturer, Arnova is the model.
<jonsaint> sorry popy yes.
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Archos-501540-Arnova-Samsung-533MHz/dp/B003I7CNNE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1293747447&sr=8-1
<popey> that thing?
<jonsaint> it is 128 memory popey, i just checked
<popey> jonsaint: I personally would return it and get something else
<jonsaint> cant because it was brought for him. il have to break his little heart and tell him he cant have ubuntu
<popey> Where was it purchased?
<popey> if amazon, then yes, you can return it
<jonsaint> i think they bidded on it on ebay
<popey> ah
<jacobw> :(
<jonsaint> so i got one vey unhappy kid lol
<popey> sorry, not much you can do really
<popey> :(
<jacobw> quick question, how to make ubuntu usb from fedora w/o unetbootin?
<jonsaint> il have to buy something bigger
<directhex> embedded devices are nigh on impossible to change the OS on. at best, a few of them you can dual-boot, but i doubt this is one
<jacobw> it is annoying when people buy gifts etc that aren't linux compatible and its like its nice of them and stuff but not helpful to you personally
<directhex> it's not windows compatible either. it's old old, discontinued embedded os wince
<jonsaint> this ce is utter rubbish. i wouldnt buy it for my worst enemy!
<directhex> wince is pretty much a different, independent os compared to windows, but with a low-spec clone of the win9x ui
<jonsaint> is it easy to wipe ce off these machines then? and would wine work on there?
<popey> no
<directhex> no, it's impossible
<directhex> and no, wine cannot work
<jonsaint> for which bit?
<popey> honestly, give up
<jonsaint> ok lol
<directhex> wine cannot work because it translated calls to the Win32 API into Linux calls - and your ARM processor can't do Win32
<directhex> and you won't get any OS with wine on it installed, since the WinCE OS is burned into a chip
<Yorvyk> jonsaint, google Archos Arnova Linux and you'll see lots of other desperate people :)
<jonsaint> well folks i would like to thank you all for all the help you have given me the last few years and yet again at this time of year i would like to pass on my best wishes to you all and hope everyone has a lucky new year.
<popey> happy new year jonsaint
<popey> sorry we couldn't help this time
<jonsaint> its ok. thanks anyway. enjoy your night. byeeee
<directhex> yay for new year ¬_¬
<jacobw> i just had a sudden doubt it wasn't infact dec 30th and it was nye today
<jacobw> why can't i get unetbootin working on fedora :s
<jacobw> http://pastebin.com/xVu2nFWy
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Karti_> night all :)
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-31
<jacobw> does anyone know if there is a public noscript force https xml file?
<jacobw> with entries for common websites etc
<niall> Is it possible to move an existing Ubuntu install from one hard drive to another pair of hard drives and simultaneously upgrade the filesystem to mdadm RAID1?
<penguin42> i don't think there is an automagic way of doing it, I can imagine you could get it to do it - the trickiest bit is probably getting the RAID config just right and in the initrd
<niall> Appreciably, the /boot partition must be regular ext3/4 on both RAID component drives, and swap should just be regular swapfs, but I assume everything else can be upgraded as such?
<penguin42> swap can be a swap partition within the md raid
<niall> Can the Ubuntu installer setup a software RAID1?
<penguin42> I think so, you may need the alternate CD
<niall> Okay. So probably best to just do a fresh install?
<penguin42> best unless you're desperate
<niall> I currently store all my data on a pair of RAID1 arrays so all I'd be losing is some extra packages and some config but there's nothing extensive.
 * niall nods
<niall> Great stuff. Upgrading the OS drive from a single 80GB IDE to a pair of 1.5TB SATA has been playing on my mind for a while. :)
<penguin42> hehe - give you a bit more breathing room
<niall> Yes indeedy. I have 4x1.5TB in RAID1 pairs for data atm but they're almost maxed out. More importantly, relying on an old IDE drive for the OS just seems silly by comparison.
<ionwind_> hello
<ionwind_> i need someone who understant testdisk
 * ball begins the long slow task of downloading Ubuntu Server
<MartijnVdS> ball: ah, US still doesn't have >dialup? :P
<ball> MartijnVdS: I meet a surprising number of people who are still on dial-up.  That's because I have a rural customer base though.
<ball> I'm on DSL, so it's coming down at about 600 kbits/sec
<ball> I could probably speed that up a bit too.
 * ball turns up the knob
<ball> Now up to 713 kbits/sec
<danfish> good last morning of 2010!
<MartijnVdS> \o
<Phineas> i have returned
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  did you get your kindle?
<MartijnVdS> you ordered one for me? how nice of you!
<Apacheuk> Morning all
<Apacheuk> I love my Kindle
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  well... yesterday you were saying 'kindle be here' like you have one waiting for you
<MartijnVdS> 12:26 < bigcalm> Kindle be here :D
 * MartijnVdS != BigRedS 
<MartijnVdS> uhr
 * MartijnVdS also != BigRedS 
<MartijnVdS> uhr
<danfish> popey: very nice blog re offlineimap - just installed it with your instructions and working a treat :)
 * MartijnVdS hats tab-completion when the to-be-tab-completed person isn't there :)
<popey> excellent danfish !
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  oh, my bad. you may be my random winner i sent a kindle to (random valid address)
<Phineas> you just have to wait and see (valid to US residents only0
<Phineas> )
 * Phineas is working on his own movie (non-cartoon)
<Phineas> wnt to know more?
<popey> no
<screen-x> morning :)
<popey> hi screen-x
<Phineas> popey,  i though you guys would like to know about my movie (with outakes at the end)
<popey> no
<popey> take it to #defocus
<Phineas> popey,  is that all your gonna say to me
<Phineas> popey,  mabe when eir give voie to me i will
<popey> right, and until then, that doesn't make this channel the alternative to #defocus for your inane whitterings
<Phineas> .... or whatever i like to call them
<Phineas> did my quit message work
<Phineas> or has it ever worked
<Phineas> or am i in the wrong channel again
<daubers> Morning
<popey> lo
 * daubers is pondering a trip to newbury today
<daubers> depends if the M&S there has my alarm clock
<screen-x> hi daubers :)
<screen-x> no suitable webOS alarm clock?
<daubers> :p
<daubers> Doesn't do DAB
 * popey hugs TuneIn Radio on iPad :)
<screen-x> I'm sure you could get it to stream something... someone here was developing a javascript alarmclock, bigcalm?
<Phineas> popey,  you have an ipad?
<popey> yes
<daubers> Hmmm..... also I'd feel happier with a normal alarm clock. Need to replace the one that came free with the elf DVD
<Phineas> popey,  do they work as a phone?
<Phineas> popey,  do ipads work as a phone?
<screen-x> Phineas: I'm pretty sure you know the answer to that.
<popey> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/27/ipad_comment/ "Apple's iPad - fat iPhone without the phone"
<Phineas> popey,  oh i thought they did, but that would be silly
<screen-x> depends if you include BT headset + voip in "working as a phone"
<Phineas> screen-x,  i mean puting it up to your ear and using it as a phone would be silly and pointless
<buzz_> not as pointless as this discussion :)
<Phineas> buzz_,  i'm just wondering
<popey> :)
<Phineas> come to think of it this convo is pointless
<popey> a common theme
<buzz_> 5 year old+ acer travelmate 8104 needing new lcd (backlight is on way out, and its built into the screen part afaik). new lcd with same res £95.. one with lower res £75... is it worth it..
<Phineas> popey,  i have notaced
<screen-x> buzz_: what are the two resolutions?
<buzz_> 1280x800 and 1600x1050 (which i have currently).
<buzz_> but is it even worth replacing. i wonder how much the laptop is even worth
<popey> thats quite a difference
 * Phineas has 1280x800
<buzz_> i recently bought a new hd, and keyboard for the laptop, so perhaps a new screen is worth it just because i already spent money on it
<buzz_> then again http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/acer-travelmate-8100-8104wlmi-laptop-2ghz-100gb-15-4-/110612175773
<Phineas> but my laptop it called a widescreen but its not so much a widescreen these days
<buzz_> sold for £95. argh
<buzz_> so my laptop is worth £100 and the fix is £100. damnit.
<daubers> Bah not in stock
<Phineas> is 15.4" big
<buzz_> yeh
<screen-x> buzz_: so the question is.. can you get a slightly better specec laptop for the price of a screen replacement?
<screen-x> *specced
<buzz_> screen-x, nope.
<buzz_> screen-x, good point
<daubers> buzz_: Can't you jus get one of those laptops with a working screen and something else broken on ebay?
<buzz_> daubers, that would be the best bet i guess, and hope that noone else used the machine as much as i did, so it has some life left.
<Phineas> daubers,  ebay has good brgens
<buzz_> i think im going to get a desktop machine and a decent monitor. been using laptop for years, but i hardly need one now.
<screen-x> buzz_: I decided to go with a desktop. Though I now want to fix an old laptop for the occasions when I need a luggable.
<buzz_> screen-x, happy with moving to desktop? least you dont have the problems i have now. or they are simpler to solve.. i think ill do the same, fix this up, and use it occassionally
<screen-x> buzz_: yeah happy with the desktop, moar pixels :D
<buzz_> :)
<MartijnVdS> so it's easier to see things are shopped
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: I'm not so good at that (unless its really obvious..) link?
<buzz_> what do you have ? i was thinking some mb, i5, nvidia 450 gts or something around £100
 * MartijnVdS has an i3, and it
<MartijnVdS> 's SLOW
<MartijnVdS> but that might just be the driver
<buzz_> im on pentium m 2ghz now, so most things would be an upgrade for me :)
<screen-x> buzz_: I have quite an old desktop,  celeron 2.66, 2gb ram, 2x750gb disk, 1920x1200  monitor.
<MartijnVdS> I want an i5-661 (with a 900MHz GPU instead of 733MHz)
<buzz_> screen-x, nice res screen :) im thinking 24" would be nice here..
<screen-x> buzz_: it is just about powerful enough to run hugin's gl preview full screen :)
<daubers> \o/ hugin
<screen-x> looks promising: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Apple-Powerbook-G4-Alluminium15-2-Spares-Repairs-/200559749701?pt=UK_Computing_Apple_Laptops_ET&hash=item2eb24aea45#ht_500wt_1040
<daubers> screen-x: Need a screen?
<buzz_> aah. hugin, i used that before
<screen-x> daubers: yep
<screen-x> daubers: A1095
<buzz_> was impressed how easy it was to make a panorama on it
<nperry> Hmmmmm diaspora is very intresting
<screen-x> daubers: hugin https://photos-2.dropbox.com/i/o/mRL77pUGn-88ycmTbq3jkVQRd0B9YTc5Dkxre0xYw6A/4194155/1293879600/45e2764
<daubers> screen-x: Nice :)
<screen-x> Its quite noisy as there wasn't much light in there, but hugin did a very good job of the stitching :)
<daubers> screen-x: Hugin _monster_ http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdaubney/4270977863/
<screen-x> 66!
<daubers> Yup :)
<daubers> That would be 12788 x 4922
<screen-x> I did one that was 34....
<Phineas> that worked
<screen-x> daubers: Did you do exposure stacking/hdr?
<danfish> daubers: what were you doing? Photoing each branch individually :P
<daubers> screen-x: No, just took loads with a zoom lens to see how big a pano hugin could handle
<daubers> screen-x: Turned out it's quite a big pano.....
<screen-x> yep.. hugin is awesome :)
<daubers> This was from my backgarden in the last house I was in in Swansea http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdaubney/3250527530/
<screen-x> daubers: :) shame flickr won't let you view a larger res.
<daubers> screen-x: actions -> view all sized
<daubers> s/sized/sizes
<daubers> or http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdaubney/3250527530/sizes/o/ :)
<screen-x> ahh that's better ;-)
<markf> Does anyone here know how i could get 'pstack' for 10.04 64bit? Only appears to exist for 32bit.... i don't mind compiling from source if i have to just i can't even find that to download .... probably because its more a Redhat thing?
<marsilainen> I think I prefer thunderbird to evolution
<buzz_> a panorama i made some years ago. first ever use of hugin http://malus.exotica.org.uk/~buzz/panorama.jpg
<screen-x> buzz_: nice vivid colours, looks like a brochure shot :)
<buzz_> thanks. well. pretty basic camera really. maybe i got lucky :)
<buzz_> hugin did the hard work :D
<dwatkins> grrr, I'm really annoyed with city link right now for their failure to deliver
<daubers> dwatkins: City Link are a bit rubbish
<dwatkins> daubers: understatement :(
<daubers> dwatkins: Last time they failed to deliver a package of mine I charged them for the fuel to come collect it + my time (as I proved without a doubt they hadn't attempted delivery)
<daubers> Hooray for loggin doorbell!
<screen-x> daubers: brilliant
<buzz_> daubers, and they paid up etc ?
<daubers> "We tried to deliver at about 1pm" "Nope, no-one rang the bell until 4"
<daubers> buzz_: If you wait until they're busy and just sit there until they agree then hey'll give you anything to go away
<buzz_> daubers, nice. and how have you logged doorbell rings ?
<daubers> buzz_: http://daubers.co.uk/2008/02/06/bluetooth-xmpp-doorbell/
<daubers> Doesn't work anymore though :( Working on a replacement
<dwatkins> daubers: my buzzer doesn't work, so I was hoping they would actually try and call the numbers I provided to the delivery company
<buzz_> daubers, hah. cool idea!
<daubers> dwatkins: I had an interesting argument with city link about that exact thing the other day
<dwatkins> oh yes, daubers?
<daubers> dwatkins: Went along the lines of "Our drivers don't have phones, I'll just find out where they are" "How are you contacting them if they don't have phones?" "They have company phones"
<dwatkins> haha
<daubers> One four page complaint to City Link later and I got an apology saying that they _could_ have used the company phone, even though it's not policy to do so
<daubers> Delivery companies are all a bunch of swindlers
<buzz_> daubers, if i search on google for "bluetooth doorbell" your site is first.. :)
<dwatkins> daubers: totally, I really really wish Amazon didn't use city link, though, they are particularly bad
<buzz_> daubers, i think this would be a cool product actually. doorbell that is logged.. you could sell it and make millions (or something) :)
<daubers> dwatkins: Yeah :( First time I had to deal with them was when I bought my Psion Revo, they found my package in the cardboard to be crushed pile
<daubers> Was _not_ happy. Psion did give me my money back for the delivery though
 * dwatkins is livid and now has to go get the car from work to collect the bloomin TV
<dwatkins> so much for getting it delivered
<dwatkins> right, I suppose I should go get a bus, later folks, don't use citylink
<daubers> dwatkins: Make sure you complain to Amazon
 * screen-x has solved all delivery problems by getting stuff delivered to work :)
<daubers> screen-x: I do that these days. Or collect from the store.
<screen-x> time for tea
<buzz_> parted is rubbish. it has a resize command that attempts to resize partition and filesystem, but if it doesnt support the filesystem, you cant use this, and i just wanted to resize the partition, and not the underlying filesystem. no way of doing it. its a manual delete recreate in same location. lame
<screen-x> buzz_: if you don't care about the fs, you could create a fs that parted understands in that partition, then resize it.
<screen-x> Or use lvm :)
<buzz_> screen-x, well. i have a filesystem underneath, resizing that is another operation later on
<screen-x> buzz_: wouldn't it be safer to resize the fs before that partition?
<buzz_> you gotta resize partition first
<buzz_> then grow fs
<buzz_> if you want it bigger
<screen-x> ahh pardon me, for some reason I assumed we were shrinking, though you didn't say that!
<buzz_> shrinking, you dod the fs first of course
<buzz_> yeh
<buzz_> screen-x, ill do it manually. or script it .. getting the start of the partition in bytes = OFFSET=`parted /dev/sdb unit b print | grep "^ 3" | sed "s/ \+/ /g" | cut -d" " -f 3 | sed -e "s/\([0-9]\+\)B/\1/g"`; - you would think there is a simpler way :)
<screen-x> buzz_: parted -m
<buzz_> oops :)
<buzz_> doh
<buzz_> thanks
<buzz_> how did i miss that!
<screen-x> A packaged was scanned departing Dublin at 01:00 this morning, guess when UPS predict it will be delivered to Cardiff?
<ali1234> wednesday
<screen-x> ali1234: close
<czajkowski> I'm BACK :D
<danfish> quick everyone hide :P
<danfish> a better journey this time then :)
<czajkowski> danfish: yup!
<AlanBell> welcome back czajkowski
<danfish> what was it this time? - on the back of a sea turtle to Scotland, then a donkey to Birmingham and biplane from there ;)
<czajkowski> danfish: shannon heathrow, bus to woking and train to aldershot
<czajkowski> 5.5 hrs door to doo!
<czajkowski> door
<AlanBell> 20x faster
<czajkowski> aye and no dealing with BAA
<danfish> bah! so conventional, but must be relief :)
<AlanBell> out partying tonight?
 * AlanBell is having a fairly quiet night
<AlanBell> might pop round to theopensourcerer for a bit though
<czajkowski> danfish: I'm not I'm recovered enough to go through that ordeal again any time soon
<czajkowski> AlanBell: no idea tbh. I fancy a quiet drink or two, but I've been drinking for the last 6 nights straight
<czajkowski> hmm the mothership packed a dvd planes trains and automobiles she has a weird sense of humour!
<popey> THOSE AREN'T PILLOWS!
<czajkowski> popey: never seen it
<czajkowski> popey: good christmas?
<popey> ya
<buzz_> screen-x, ok in the end i did "OFFSET=`parted -m /dev/sdb unit s print | grep "^3" | cut -d":" -f 2`; parted /dev/sdb -- unit s rm 3 mkpart primary btrfs $OFFSET -1s" to resize partition 3 to the end of the disk. cheers for the heads up again on -m ;-)
<AlanBell> trip to the design museum in London in Feb maybe? http://design.canonical.com/2010/12/design-museum-exhibition-london/
<ali1234> AlanBell: the comments on that are lulzy
<jgblanco> hi
<ali1234> and seriously, why is there no capital M?
<popey> there is
<popey> its in the title of that blog post
<popey> :p
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<screen-x> afternooon brobostigon
<brobostigon> afternoonings screen-x
 * daubers puts on an episode of thunderbirds
<screen-x> daubers: did you create tracy island with the instructions on blue peter?
<daubers> screen-x: Yup, but my dad sat on it :(
<screen-x> Heh.. I can't remember the fate of ours
<kvarley> I cant get my netbook to boot into the usb install, despite changing the boot order in bios. I have access to grub command line, is there a way I can boot it from here?
<screen-x> kvarley: do you have another machine you can test the usb stick on?
<kvarley> screen-x Yes
<kvarley> I have tried the netbook with a usb stick, sd card and also sd card in a caddy tho
<kvarley> Will try on my desktop
<screen-x> It should be possible to boot the netbook straight from the usb stick, as long as the image was written correctly to the usb stick.
<kvarley> screen-x That's interesting, I was in the grub command line and was going to exit it so I typed "exit" and then when I ran that command it booted into the usb stick with ubuntu on
<screen-x> kvarley: interesting... so you are in a position to do the install now?
<screen-x> people getting narky in bug 94065
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 94065 in upstart "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94065
<kvarley> screen-x Yes, its installing now. Thanks for the help :)
<Phineas> i have returned
<Phineas> caution: offtopic hour in ##windows
<Phineas> Azelphur, your prize is ready
<nperry> \o
<buzz_> im convinved phineas is some kind of bot that scrapes random text from the www and pastes it to irc
 * dwatkins returns still annoyed with city-link
<buzz_> oh dear..
<dwatkins> yeah, they really need to sort out their website and their call centre, buzz_
<buzz_> they are too busy stamping on the parcels
<buzz_> i agree with all previous comments on how crap they are
<dwatkins> buzz_: I will be writing to city link and amazon
<dwatkins> I wouldn't mind if they'd just called me when they were supposedly here at 9:30am.
<Apacheuk_> afternoon all, anyone here that knows a little about netgear adsl modem/routers.... I have a concern that mine is publicly accessible and I can't seem to stop that
<dwatkins> Apacheuk_: you can check at the "shields up" website.
<bigcalm> Time to visit more relatives
<bigcalm> Happy New Year peeps
<dwatkins> likewise bigcalm
<dwatkins> Apacheuk_: alternatively, I can run nmap on your IP address and tell you [privately] the results
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: I've done that and everything looks OK.... yet when I surf to my wan IP address on my phone it gives me my admin login page
<screen-x> have fun bigcalm :)
<screen-x> Apacheuk_: from within your home network?
<dwatkins> Apacheuk_: is the phone connecting internally via wifi or externally via 3G?
<bigcalm> screen-x: thanks, you too :)
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: ahhhh...... my bad.... doh! :)
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: everythings ok..... once I remember to turn wifi off :)
<dwatkins> Apacheuk_: you should be able to configure it to only allow access to the admin interface from a physical [i.e. ethernet] connection
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: yeah thats what I had, but panic'd when I was able to connect from the phone.... forgetting it was connected via wifi
<dwatkins> ah I see, glad it's not as bad as you thought, Apacheuk_
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: me too, can now get back to what I was trying to do in the first place, set up dyndns so can ssh in from work/phone etc
<dwatkins> Apacheuk_: I suggest reading this: http://www.ehow.com/how_5118085_check-open-ports-computer.html just to put your mind at rest
<Apacheuk_> dwatkins: cheers, I've known about shields up/GRC for while.... but thanks anyway
<dwatkins> you're welcome :)
<MartijnVdS> http://i.imgur.com/7uzpH.png
<MartijnVdS> *whistle*
<Nafallo> oh god.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: hm?
<Nafallo> evil image is evil
<MartijnVdS> hmm.. 14 minutes of Telegraph Road
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<jacobw> hi guys
<_H> this year held 10283101000000 Facebook activities
<Nafallo> people should get out more
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: you can update facebook from your phone, while you're "out" and "doing stuff"
<Nafallo> oh. I read that as events.
<Nafallo> pretty sure it's just not updates. that number seems way low for that.
<_H> no its all activities together
<_H> (26280*1000000)+(1323000*1484000)+(1587000*1851000)+(1972000*2716000)
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: 10k updates/person if you assume 1.000.000.000 users
<_H> Shared links: 1,000,000Tagged photos: 1,323,000Event invites sent out: 1,484,000Wall posts: 1,587,000Status updates: 1,851,000Friend requests accepted: 1,972,000Photos uploaded: 2,716,000Comments: 10,208,000Messages: 4,632,000Likes: 7,657,000
<Nafallo> hmm. 27 updates a day.
<_H> that's every 20 mins
<MartijnVdS> that's a lot
<_H> so every 20 mins there are Shared links: 1,000,000Tagged photos: 1,323,000Event invites sent out: 1,484,000Wall posts: 1,587,000Status updates: 1,851,000Friend requests accepted: 1,972,000Photos uploaded: 2,716,000Comments: 10,208,000Messages: 4,632,000Likes: 7,657,000
<MartijnVdS> maybe not if you're a teenager ;)
 * Nafallo shrugs
<_H> I timsed  the 20 min blocks together to get an hour - 20*3=60
<_H> then 3*24
<_H> the answer to that was timesed 364 times
<_H> thus the answr
<_H> and that number was timesed against the list...
<_H> and they added together
<ali1234> i can't believe there are as many invites sent out and friend requests accepted as there are status updates and wall posts
<_H> mashable.com/2010/12/31/facebook-by-the-numbers-in-2010-stats/
<MartijnVdS> http://i.imgur.com/FC1Zm.jpg
<jacobw> hehe
<_H> MartijnVdS: you missed the open palm hand forward one.... lol [joke]
<MartijnVdS> _H: it starts at the 60s/70s, not the 30s/40s ;)
<_H> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7-rC6TVcpQ&feature=player_embedded I am scared for life
<penguin42> _H: Did you buy that server?
<_H> penguin42: no
<_H> I went but the flt had mafia outside
<_H> so.... I walked past quickly
<penguin42> haha
<_H> I know mafia when I see them [big cars black coats heavys...]
 * Nafallo puts tictacs in his irn bru for giggles
<czajkowski> hmm are shops open? need to get food in
<penguin42> czajkowski: Sainsburys was a few mins ago
<penguin42> _H: Explains why it was so cheap
<Nafallo> czajkowski: some are.
<Nafallo> well. Canary Wharf will close at 5pm.
<Nafallo> I should get going,
<_H> I got a date tonight
 * _H can't wait for her date
<_H> she is really cool :) we make each other giggle loads
<Nafallo> mmmm. nice new t-shirt ♥
<niall> I notice that Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't come with tunctl and when I tried to apt-get it, it wasn't there. What would be the alternative, or would be best just getting the source and compiling?
<niall> *would it be
<Nafallo> niall: uml-utilities
<niall> uml as in Universal Modelling Language?
<Nafallo> as in the package containing the binary you're after.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<niall> Swish!
<niall> Thank you so much, Nafallo. +1 sir!
<Nafallo> no worries
<Nafallo> all I did was trying to run it to trigger command-not-found anyway ;-P
<marsilainen> I'm thinking of installing majordomo, though I'm aware that the vast majority of people use mailman; anyone know the reasons people go for mailman rather than majordomo these days?
<marsilainen> I'm thinking of using majordomo since it appears to support virtual domains better than mailman
<Azelphur> ah, my HTC Desire Z is shiny now. Cyanogen 6.1 and rooted :D
<marsilainen> ie. you seem to be able to have    listbob@domain1.com   and listbob@domain2.com   with majordomo, whereas I think you can't do that (easily) with mailman (each list needs unique name across virtual domains AIUI)
<marsilainen> though having said that, maybe majordomo has the same limitation :/
<marsilainen> any other suggestions?
<marsilainen> maybe I'll ditch this and use a web-forum with email integration
<marsilainen> eg. drupal's advanced forums with some modules to integrate email
<ali1234> i heard the desire Z has deathgrip problems...
<Azelphur> ali1234: not that I've seen *shrug*
<dwatkins> Azelphur: did you need to install CM in order for the phone to be good?
<dwatkins> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with Cyanogenmod, I just think the supplied OS should be better if so many people end up reinstalling.
<popey> +1
<Azelphur> dwatkins: not at all, I spent the first few days thinking I won't even bother to root because it has everything I want
<Azelphur> then I saw someone overclock to 1.4ghz :D
<Azelphur> HTC sense is kinda annoying, it has a lot of unremovable bloatware apps
<Azelphur> so basically I rooted because I wanted to overclock and remove some bloatware
<dwatkins> I wonder if I can overclock my HTC Desire HD.
<Azelphur> hehe I have my G2 clocked to 1.5 :D
<Azelphur> runs playstation games at 40-50FPS hehe
<ball> Does overclocking it shorten the battery run-time?
<Azelphur> yes
<dwatkins> I'd like to be able to underclock my phone to save battery.
<Nafallo> see... that'd make more sense to me.
<Nafallo> being able to put in a bigger battery and use dynamic clocks, even more so.
<dwatkins> People like being able to control their phones in many ways.
<dwatkins> Yes, that too.
<ball> Here comes the tornado we were warned about.
<Nafallo> can you actually change to ondemand scheduling on these CPUs?
<ball> It got a bit dark there for a while.
<ball> Nafallo: What are they running? ARM?
<Nafallo> ball: yah.
<ball> Hello DYSW
<DYSW> Hey Ball. First time anybody writes me here. Happy new year.
<dwatkins> Hi ball & DYSW, many happy returns of the year
<DYSW> two hours left. Take care
<dwatkins> Three to go here.
<daubers> Woot! 21:19 on new years eve and I'm abusing the office network as harshly as I can
<Nafallo> daubers: testing new equipment? ;-)
<daubers> Nafallo: Writing a backupey/syncy tool as a thought experiment. Office network is better than mine, and there's an 8 disk raid sat idle in the office
<Nafallo> ah. so yeah. testing new software equipment :-P
<daubers> :p
<daubers> I want to replace rsync with something that just sends a constant barrage of data across a tcp stream to keep the speed up
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> that does sounds very sensible... doesn't it.
<daubers> Well... maybe
<daubers> Hence the "experiment"
<daubers> What ever happened to "Shareware"
<directhex> daubers: keygens
<penguin42> daubers: It became the appstore
<daubers> i see
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/2011plan
<daubers> Has the uk etherpad had an upgrade?
<AlanBell> a bit, yes
<mattt> i wish there was a bit more unity w/ default key combos on ubuntu
<mattt> ie. opening a new window, etc.
<MartijnVdS> happy new year everyone :-)
<penguin42> it's definitely not new year in this channel yet
<MartijnVdS> (I know, 5 minutes, but it's already 2011 here ;-))
#ubuntu-uk 2011-01-01
<penguin42> HNY
<vxjonny> Happy New Year everyone
<Azelphur> indeed, happy new year :P
<moreati> Nappy Flew Near!
<MichealH-iPod> Happy new year!
<MichealH-iPod> Clock is just ticking over...
<em> happy new year UK!
<em> happy new year UK!!
<AlanBell> happy new year
<Azelphur> yay for new years on IRC :P
<MichealH-iPod> Happy new year indeed
<chalcedony> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
<txwikinger> Happy new year
<MichealNewYear> You to! :D
<MartijnVdS> *\o/*
<MichealNewYear> o/
<jacobw> happy new year
<MichealNewYear> :O)
<jacobw> finally, i can go to bed. i am so tired :o
 * jacobw is a party animal. obviously
<em> some people in the UK are getting tired in the new year.
<em> Id like to say, UK, lets make 2011 the year when Western Culture gets back on top okay?
<em> You are expected to be leaders at that.
<penguin42> culture? Where?
<stuphi> Rats. I have just gotten used to writting dates that end in 10, now I have to start again!
<AlanBell> penguin42: on the cheese
<domjohnson> I need to make a symlink to the directory /media/Elements and put it in my Music folder - how can I do that?
<MattJ> Happy New Year!
<MattJ> Am I late? :)
<MattJ> domjohnson: terminal or graphical?
<domjohnson> Either
<domjohnson> So long as the terminal isn't too difficult
<domjohnson> *terminal option
<MattJ> ln -s /media/Elements ~/Music/Elements
<domjohnson> LOL - sounds like a sci-fi film - "Coming to a cinema near you - The Terminal Option"
<domjohnson> Ok - cheers :)
<MattJ> :)
<domjohnson>  /j #squeezebox
<domjohnson> How do I set a symlink to be able to be accessed and executed by all users (i.e, in the 'other' section)?
<domjohnson> by CLI is fine
<MartijnVdS> domjohnson: symlinks are 777 by default. The permission of the thing they point to is the important bit
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> How do I change that to the above options?
<domjohnson> 777?
<MartijnVdS> you don't need/want to do that
<MartijnVdS> you need to change the thing the symlink points to
<MartijnVdS> changing permissions on the symlink is useless
<MartijnVdS> see the manpages of ln and chmod
<domjohnson> Thats what I mean :)
<domjohnson> Is it possible to set chmod for all files and directories within the directory you're cd'd into?
<AlanBell> domjohnson: chmod -R dom: *
<AlanBell> oh hang on that would be chown
<AlanBell> night all o/
<domjohnson> Night, AlanBell :)
<domjohnson> Happy New Year
<czajkowski> Happy 1.1.11
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: happy 2011 :)
<buzz_> morning
<buzz_> hangovers ?
<MartijnVdS> nah
<buzz_> i was sober last night, which is quite the exception :)
 * MartijnVdS listens to http://is.gd/jT6Wc
<buzz_> nice choice!
<buzz_> one of my faves. saw the live show couple of years ago also
<MartijnVdS> cool
<MartijnVdS> too bad there are a few skips (minor ones) on my copy :(
<buzz_> might stick it on myself actually
<MartijnVdS> well my dad's copy really
<buzz_> aah. on vinyl ?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<buzz_> can always download it as flac or something
<MartijnVdS> sure
<MartijnVdS> but I'm in a vinyl mood today :)
<buzz_> oldschool!
<MartijnVdS> buzz_: I told my dad how to use discogs.com yesterday.. we entered 90% of his LPs :) Great way to spend time with family on new year's eve ;)
<buzz_> ive not used it myself
<buzz_> is it just imdb for music type thing ?
<MartijnVdS> imdb + ebay + a "collection manager"
<buzz_> aah nice
<MartijnVdS> yeah it helps me when I'm out buying records (or CDs) :)
<MartijnVdS> So I don't buy things I already have
<buzz_> you must have a lot :) i have bought some duplicate dvds in the past mind.
<MartijnVdS> buzz_: "All (348)"
<buzz_> blimey :)
<MartijnVdS> http://twitpic.com/3lkuyu
<MartijnVdS> (that's a 42" TV, for scale)
<buzz_> nice cllection. and tidy too
<buzz_> i have a large collection of cassettes.. (puter games not music!)
<MartijnVdS> ooh, Press play on tape :)
<buzz_> heh
<buzz_> C= <3
<MartijnVdS> I knew more MSX people ;)
 * buzz_ guesses you from the netherlands then
<buzz_> ?
<buzz_> wasnt that big here
<MartijnVdS> yeah
<MartijnVdS> MSX was huge here
<buzz_> yeh..
<buzz_> some of the msx machines are quite interesting. some good capabilities
<MartijnVdS> I've never really used them myself.. we got an early XT in the mid-80s
<buzz_> quite a boring machine (imho) :)
<MartijnVdS> It was.. no TV-out ;)
<MartijnVdS> MSX could do TV overlay easily
<buzz_> i asked for a c64 and got a spectrum in about 1984/85
<buzz_> cheapskates.
<MartijnVdS> haha :)
<MartijnVdS> 'But it has all the nice colours!'
<buzz_> :)
<buzz_> got an amiga in about 1990 but continues to use the spectrum still.. it grew on me over the years :)
<buzz_> plus i could code on the spectrum and the amiga was a complete mystery at the time.
<MartijnVdS> I used that XT until the DMA controller broke (random disk writes failed, random glitches on the 8-bit Sound Blaster, etc.)
<MartijnVdS> then got a 386SX
<buzz_> soundblasters were cool
<buzz_> there was a nice soundcard. awe32 or something? my memory
<MartijnVdS> SUre, but that was later on, in the 16-bit ISA age
<MartijnVdS> XTs had 8-bit ISA, so all I had was a "SoundBlaster 2"
<buzz_> ah
<buzz_> horsell common and the heat ray..
<buzz_> fab
<MartijnVdS> "Forever Autumn" here
<buzz_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/War-Worlds-Live-DVD/dp/B000I6AMW2 is quite good :)
<buzz_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/War-Worlds-Live-Special-disc/dp/B000J10LC2/ref=pd_cp_d_h__0 even cheaper.
<MartijnVdS> wow.. 95 5* reviews
<buzz_> the 2 disk one is cheaper than the 1 disk. odd
<MartijnVdS> marketing 8-)
<buzz_> 3 star review "Was a bit disappointed to find it was no different to the original. Still an amazing DVD " erm.. thats the point. its the original music done live
<buzz_> :)
<MartijnVdS> :)
<buzz_> 'p[\
<buzz_> oops.
<MartijnVdS> *add to wishlist* :)
<buzz_> hmm. not in stock i just saw
<MartijnVdS> It'll be back
<daubers> Morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<buzz_> morning
<daubers> So now we're in the future, where do I collect my jetpack and my robot butler?
<MartijnVdS> daubers: First, put on your reflective one-part suit
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Hmmm... might need a trip to JJB Sports for one of those...
<MartijnVdS> daubers: then get in your flying car to get to the jetpack salesman
<buzz_> http://www.jetpackinternational.com/equip.html
<MartijnVdS> Estimated Flight Time: 9 minutes
<MartijnVdS> Estimated Distance: Approx. 11 miles
<MartijnVdS> nice
<daubers> That would get me to work!
<daubers> Would have to refuel to get home though
<buzz_> daubers, http://www.robotshop.com/superdroid-hd2-swat-eod-tracked-robot.html
<buzz_> :)
<buzz_> not quite a butler, but
<buzz_> or http://www.robotshop.com/b9-creations-lost-in-space-robot-replica.html :)
<buzz_> reboot. brb
<MartijnVdS> robot, brb 8-)
<AlanBell> hope everyone just enjoyed 11:11 on 1/1/11
<danfish> AlanBell: I was ecstatic, but have now returned to hungoveredness ;)
<domjohnson> Or, as you could shorten it to, Alan, 255.
<MartijnVdS> domjohnson: it's 01/01/11 11:11
<MartijnVdS> domjohnson: so it's not 255 ;)
 * MartijnVdS waits for 11-11-2011 11:11:11
<domjohnson> Ah :)
<domjohnson> Didn't think of that :)
<domjohnson> 1,534, then :)
<domjohnson> Is chmod -R g+rwx Elements a valid command?
<MartijnVdS> yes
<MartijnVdS> if Elements is an existing directory
<MartijnVdS> it'll recursively (-R) add r, w and x bits to Elements and everything in it
<MartijnVdS> you probably want X instead of x
<domjohnson> ok
<MartijnVdS> so it only adds "executable" status to things that already have an execute bit
<MartijnVdS> (so if it's already u+x, g+X will add an x, but if it's not u+x, g+X won't add a group-x)
<domjohnson> Someone told me that "The files and directories need to be readable by user 'squeezeboxserver', and that user must also have 'execute' permissions on the directories in your music library."
<MartijnVdS> sure
<MartijnVdS> that's what +X does :)
<MartijnVdS> the directories are most likely already user+x, so g+X will add group+x
<MartijnVdS> but the files don't need to be +x (especially if they're not executable, like movies, etc.)
<penguin42> Hmm, didn't know +X - well, that's my useful learning for 2011 done
<MartijnVdS> and g+X also does that: if there's no u+x, it won't add g+x
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: TIL.reddit.com
<domjohnson> Right...
<domjohnson> Thanks :)
<MartijnVdS> domjohnson: it's all in the chmod man page if you want more detail ;)
<domjohnson> I know - I looked at it the other day but couldn't understand it all...then again, I looked at it late at night
<domjohnson> Got to go
<domjohnson> Be back soon
<MartijnVdS> bye :)
<exobuzz> since you probably dont want u+x on files you can jsut do the dirs - find somepath -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; for all dirs in somepath to drwxr-xr-x
<exobuzz> find somepath -type f -exec chmod 644{} \; - for files to -rw-r--r-- similarly
<MartijnVdS> exobuzz: you forgot a space between 644 and {}
<exobuzz> bah :)
<MartijnVdS> also, I tend to use \{} so bash doesn't think I'm defining a function ;)
<MartijnVdS> (same with ! in gstreamer pipelines)
<exobuzz> never had a problem with it like that on bash
<MartijnVdS> maybe I have weird settings then :)
<MartijnVdS> or I'm paranoid
<exobuzz> :)
 * AlanBell waves http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/2011plan about again
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thought about mailing the ML with it as not everyone is on IRC at this time of year? plus more opinions ?
<UndiFineD> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LaakhfpX99w/STmqjYuyCuI/AAAAAAAAAyI/ZPVIaCRuTFQ/s400/Baby+ocelot.jpg
<jacobw> aw :( its frightened
<danfish> Happy new year to all and yours
<dwatkins> likewise, danfish
<danfish> I need an online, encrypted backup solution for approx 100gb of data - carbonite is a nice option, bit win/mac only. Any recommendations on alternatives?
<penguin42> danfish: I think I've used duplicity a few years ago
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<popey> danfish: crashplan
<danfish> popey: tx - as always spot on :)
<danfish> do you cache the whole internet in you brain?
<danfish> s/you/sour
<danfish> s/you/your
<popey> :)
<danfish> I have been mulling over remote backup at a relatives with a dedicated box (and the associated power costs and bandwidth usage) vs a dedicated offline storage
<popey> i installed crashplan and stopped worrying about it :)
<danfish> looking at that pricing structure, I agree
<marsilainen> what does it backup? the whole machine?
<marsilainen> or do I tell it what bits to backup?
<marsilainen> what about for databases, does it lock them and handle that sort of thing - or would I need to do that manually?
<marsilainen> well, automatedly
<danfish> marsilainen: I'm not sure yet - exploring as we chat :)
<kvarley> Great start to 2011, no phoneline no internet...
<marsilainen> and yet you can communicate with us telepathically or something :)
<kvarley> Hehe, at a friends borrowing wifi for a bit
<kvarley> Bt picks it's moments to mess my line up, over the bank holiday weekend lol
<jacobw> :(
<kvarley> On the positive side its been up solid for years
<popey> marsilainen: it backs up what you want it to backup
<czajkowski> popey: love the way fab blames Apple for everything, followed by you :) He has an interesting logic
<kvarley> Whoever was helping me to fix the quake wars audio delay, I found a fix. Run "sudo killall pulseaudio" before launching the game & that fixes it.
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> longest episode ever
<czajkowski> have stopped about 1/3 the way through going to join local gym
<popey> did i get a mention then?
<penguin42> kvarley: You can probably do pasuspender nameofgame
<penguin42> kvarley: That will suspend PA while the game runs
<czajkowski> popey: aye he was blaming mac for taking all the IP4 addresses, then said by default he balmes you as you use a MAC :)
<czajkowski> popey: fab logic :)
<kvarley> penguin42: pasuspender wasn't working for some reason
<penguin42> oh weird
<kvarley> 2011 holds great things for Ubuntu. I'm most looking forward to the commercial games using the unigine engine! What are you looking forward to?
<jacobw> I want them to stop deleted items on removable media going in to .Trash on the removable media
<jacobw> Why?!
<directhex> kvarley: there are unigine games?
<kvarley> directhex: There will be this year, oil rig is the first one to be released I think
<popey> czajkowski: blames apple for ipv4 going!?
<daubers> o/
<daubers> What're we blaming apple for now?
<popey> 14:45:33 < czajkowski> popey: aye he was blaming mac for taking all the IP4 addresses, then said by default he balmes you as you use a MAC :)
<daubers> I see
<popey> i dont think i have the stomach for 3 hours of that
<daubers> 3 hours?????????
<daubers> So Dan finally lost control of Fab then...
<popey> :)
 * dwatkins wonders if there will be a Unigine port for the Mac
<dwatkins> The demos are impressive, especially the light flare and water effects
<jacobw> popey: has anything happened with the 'clubuntu' idea yet?
<daubers> urgh, working with tcp stresms is weird
<|Dreams|> ok i am going to try a new distro because i want to advance my knowledge of linux any suggestions? I was thinking maybe arch linux or fedora?
<AlanBell> linux from scratch
<AlanBell> !lfs
<lubotu3> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<brobostigon> maybe a rolling distro, like archor debian unstable/sid.
<brobostigon> arch*
<|Dreams|> ok thanks will look into these
<AlanBell> debian has a more useful packaging system to learn about
<|Dreams|> oh and hapy new year everyone
<directhex> centos. it's Enterprise(tm)
<domjohnson> To use the line "/dev/sdb1        /media/musiclib  auto    rw,nouser,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" (without quotes) in fstab, do I have to create the directory /media/musiclib?
<daubers> domjohnson: Yes
<domjohnson> (I know it sounds a daft question, and I think you probably do, but I'm a little weary of messing around with things - this isn't my computer)
<domjohnson> Cheers, daubers :)
<AlanBell> does anyone run their own nameserver? as in ns1.example.com and ns2.example.com pointing to your own server?
<mattt> not right now, but have in the past
<mattt> got a specific problem?
<AlanBell> not really, got a customer using cpanel which really really wants to be a nameserver
<mattt> yeah, the plesk cp does the same thing out of the box
<mattt> every time you set up a domain, it'll create local zones, etc.
<AlanBell> just seems like madness to me
<mattt> what we used to do -- just let plesk do it's thing, and then point the domain at some proper name servers
<mattt> and then just ensured the box hosting the cp wasn't configured to query itself
<mhad> happy new year ubuntu-user
<jacobw> happy new year mhad
<mhad> thanks jacobw
<balor> Anyone here run mythtv?  I'm having an issue getting channels from my satellite
<marsilainen> how do people cope with download limits like 30GB/month?
<marsilainen> I easily seem to get through more than 1GB/day just by myself
<DJones> balor: Might be worth asking in #mythtv (I think thats the channel)
* mhad changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List:   http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines -  http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting Thursday December 30th 21:00 GMT in #ubuntu-uk-meeting  http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Happy Winterval \o/
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List:   http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines -  http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting Thursday December 30th 21:00 GMT in #ubuntu-uk-meeting  http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Happy New Year \o/
<DJones> Why isn't the channel +t?
<AlanBell> good question
<AlanBell> why did we forget the meeting on thursday is anothe good question
<DJones> Heh, Meeting between Christmas & new was probably never likely to happen
<brobostigon> AlanBell: too much prtying?
<AlanBell> yeah true enough, just bumped it forward a bit from when we didn't do the previous one
<czajkowski> AlanBell: or too many meetings :p
<danfish> we had some friends round last night, one of whom worked for the civil service
<czajkowski> danfish: don't hold it against them
<danfish> she'd been working this week and noted that only half the floors in her building had been heated because, understandably only half the staff were working
<danfish> czajkowski: :D
<danfish> she commented on this to her boss and was told "there's an energy competition on - look at govspark.org.uk" !!!!!
<danfish> yet more credit to issyl0 :)
<czajkowski> :)
<brobostigon> :)
<em> hey do any of you guys enjoy English football league?
<popey> it rarely gets discussed in here, so chances are not many do
<Namolem> #centos
<czajkowski> danfish: that reminds me can you give me the name of that pub again I seem to have lost it in the history please.
<danfish> czajkowski: the northcote
<czajkowski> danfish: cheers! you still at a conference ?
<danfish> at the moment yes, but not confirmed
<danfish> there are other matches .........
<czajkowski> danfish: this is true! gonna book it this week and then create the event on the LD and mail the list, feck it if 5 people turn up it'll be a bit of a laugh!
<czajkowski> em: you can ask me stuff in here rather than pm
<em> aren't you freenode staff?
<czajkowski> yes
<em> you want me to only ask you stuff in this channel even if it has nothing to do with this channel?
<czajkowski> em: or ask can you pm me, or give me a clue about what you want to pm me.
<czajkowski> otherwise I don't tend to respond to random pm
<em> That's a shame.
<czajkowski> em: was there something you wanted help with ?
<em> I wondered if you were Polish.
<czajkowski> nope I'm Irish .
<em> Oh well that's a good one too :)
<bigcalm> HNY peeps
<brobostigon> evening bigcalm
<suprengr> o/ peeps
<mattt> sup all
<brobostigon> evening suprengr
 * brobostigon has chocolate buttons, yummy, 
<MartijnVdS> hmm chocolate
<brobostigon> :) hehe
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: because i am allergic to dairy, the soya chocolate i have to get, is significantly more expensive than the normal chocolate.
 * suprengr holds out plate and hopes brobostigon throws chocolate buttons at it
 * brobostigon gives suprengr some.
<suprengr> yummm
<penguin42> brobostigon: It's very difficult to find dairy free chocolate; Green & Blacks have started putting it in their dark chocolate; you might try Tesco's Finest Organic finest 70% dominican - I don't think it lists Dairy in the ingredients (although I seem to remember an odd disclaimer)
<penguin42> brobostigon: Kosher after dinner chocolate as well tends to be dairy free
<brobostigon> penguin42: i get mne from holland and barrett.
<brobostigon> penguin42: not have a look at that.
<suprengr> just a long shot: I have two CD's which I am thinking of trying under Wine: Monty Python's Complete Waste of Time (1994) & Worms 2... any thoughts?
<suprengr> [no reference found on Wine HQ]
<DJones> suprengr: This Worms 2? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=585
<suprengr> DJones: cool! thanks
<DJones> The other one doesn't look hopefull, although its an old test http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1601 Maybe worth tryin it just because you can :)
<suprengr> DJones: ;)
<issyl0> danfish: that's awesome :D
<suprengr> from beeb news: Thousands of Dutch swimmers have taken part in the traditional annual dip in the freezing North Sea. [translation for the brain gifted: "1000's of idiots freeze to death"]
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: nobody froze to death
<MartijnVdS> We've been doing this since '58 ;)
<MartijnVdS> it's a great tradition
<suprengr> WHAT!
<suprengr> ...that's a long time to be in the Noth Sea.
<MartijnVdS> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nieuwjaarsduik
<suprengr> *North
<MartijnVdS> oh '65
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: the guy who started it was a channel swimmer :)
 * brobostigon can read that, partly.
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Isn't it easier to sit in front of a nice warm radiator, feet up, reading the web etc etc
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: sure, that's what I do.
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: but uhm.. try finding photos ;)
<MartijnVdS> it's not that bad ;)
<suprengr> MartijnVdS:  Ashamed / proud to say I too trained for that particular challenge... but, no, I did not do it in the end...
 * MartijnVdS gives everyone an oliebol
<MartijnVdS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliebol
<suprengr> lard balls! wot!... no wonder the Dutch are so fun to talk to!
<suprengr> [I had always assumed it was the scchhmmoke drifting from Amsterdam until now ;D
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: they're a bit like donuts really
<MartijnVdS> but less sugary
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: that's just torture... now I wanna doughnut!
 * suprengr looks in mirror & sees Homer Simpson
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Someone has stolen your doughnuts hole!
<brobostigon> good name for an email client, K9, :)
<ocean> hi guys. i was trying to install ubuntu on my new hp laptop.used g parted to resize the and get some free space. freed the spaces alright and is showing up as an ullocated space. i wanted to configure this unallocated space and whn i choose this unallocated space all the tools go greay and i am not able to format this space at all.g parted keep saying that it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions.how can i get around this issue
<ocean> tx in advance
<moreati> Do you have 4 partitions now?
<ocean> yes.it is numbered as sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4
<AlanBell> you have indeed run out of primary partitions
<ocean> i freed some space from sda2 where i want to configure and i am not able to do it :-(
<ocean> how can i create a logical partition here then
<moreati> ocean: Then what gpartedis telling you is right. You need to save the sata from the last partition, then delete it and recreate as a logical partition
<AlanBell> you need to delete a partition and create logical partitions in it
<ocean> ok, so how can i do it without loosing my data, i am pretty new
<moreati>  ocean you can't. You need to backup your data (which I'm hoping you already did)
<ocean> sda1 is the boot, sda2 has got windows, sda 3 says it is recovery and sda4 is HP-tools
<jacobw> ocean: move the data from the partition you intend to delete on to a partition you intend to keep or on to a removeable volume
<jacobw> sda1 is a Linux boot partition?
<AlanBell> bye bye windows :)
<ali1234> on windows 7 they have rejigged everything to use up all the primary partitions
<ali1234> presumably to make dual booting harder
<ocean> yeah thats what i understand now
<ali1234> windows 7 has a separate "boot" partition now, plus usually at least 1 recovery partition
<AlanBell> that is a pretty grim setup
<moreati> ali1234: oh joy  :(
<ocean> can i remove the the sda4 here?
<ali1234> yeah well, what can you do?
<jacobw> ocean: yes, you can if want to.
<ali1234> you can do whatever you want, and if you break it, you get to keep the pieces
 * suprengr creeps off to install Worms2
<moreati> ocean: you can if you don't mind loosing the HP recover tools that are on that partition
<ocean> if i remove that can i configure this unallocated space
<ocean> ?
<jacobw> ocean: yes
<ocean> its an HP laptap. and the sda 4 is named after HP-Tools, do u have any idea what that partition is
<ocean> I just dont care about windows much.
<ocean> or can i move that sda 4 to sda2?
<ali1234> what you should probably do is obtain a windows 7 install disk from MSDN (you have an MSDN account right?) then use it to do a vanilla install without all the "free" bundled crud, then you'll only be using two partitions...
<penguin42> ali1234: No, that will lose any drivers needed on the HP
<jacobw> ocean: if you want to keep the HP tools you should move them elsewhere
<ali1234> penguin42: not if you download them first and slipstream them into the image...
<ali1234> you do know how to slipstream windows right?
<ali1234> windows is so easy to use...
<ocean> sorry to ask u, what does HP tools contain? is that drivers?
<ali1234> no, probably not, the drivers will be already installed in the recovery image
<jacobw> ocean: no idea, could be anything, you should see if you can access it from Windows and copy on to the Windows parition
<ocean> ok
<ocean> and if i can copy the content into windows partition, deleting that partition would that be okay?
<jacobw> or a removeable drive, however, if you don't care much about Windows you can instruct the Ubuntu installer to use the entire disk which will overwrite Windows installation
<jacobw> ocean: unless the HP tools is a bootable OS in itself, which I doubt
<ali1234> it could be
<ali1234> could be a smarttop based environment
<ocean> what would u do urslef if u r in such a situation and needs windows to work as well?
<ali1234> i would wipe windows, install ubuntu, then install windows in a virtual machine
<penguin42> ocean: I'd try and back up the HP partition if possible, delete it and create a logical partition
 * jacobw agrees with ali1234 on the condition that you have Windows install media
<ocean> i don have that much expertise to install windows on a virtual machine.:-(  ,
<jacobw> ocean: installing Windows in a virtual machine is easy
<jacobw> ocean: provided you have the installation media
<ocean> penguin can u guess what HP-tools might be, what consequences will it have if i delete it
<ali1234> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-systems-and/Drive-Letters-on-HP-laptop/m-p/254389
<moreati> ocean: HP have probably put some special HP boot diagnostics/windows recovery tools on there. Maybe a frontend to the Windows recovery partition
<ocean> sda3 is named after Recovery, so sda4 (hp tools) can it be related to recovery again?
<ali1234> you could always do a wubi install
<ali1234> yes, they can both be used for recovery
<ali1234> trying to remember the name of that mini linux distro they use for this stuff
<ali1234> splashtop
<ocean> HP says once you haave made ur recovery disk it wouldnt let u make another one. I have already made a recovery disk in that case deleting sda4, would it be problem.
<ali1234> splashtop actually really sucks... you see loads of motherboards advertised with it... sure they come with splashtop... on a CD-ROM... and you have to install it in a magic partition on your first hard drive
<ali1234> and it boots no faster than any other linux distro
<ali1234> complete waste of time
<jacobw> unfortunately HP don't ship installation media
<jacobw> because they are evil :(
<ali1234> nobody does any more
<Nafallo> O_o
<ali1234> this is why you need an MSDN account
<jacobw> i think Dell do
<ali1234> nope
<ocean> jacobw, if i have made recovery dvds, am i going to loose anything if i delete sda 4
<ocean> pls help
<jacobw> ocean: we can't determine that
<ali1234> not on the cheaper end systems anyway
<jacobw> ocean: it may help you could tell us more about the machine
<ocean> what would u like to know jacobw. i am happy to provide that
<jacobw> ocean: and why you need Windows for work, we may be able to suggest alternatives that run under Linux
<jacobw> ocean: what model/number is it? e.g. pavillion dv6231ea
<ali1234> is there a linux alternative to after effects yet?
<ocean> pavilion dv6 dv6-3150sa
<popey> ali1234: splashtop on my acer revo is much quicker than any linux distro
<popey> and it came preinstalled, not something that needed installing
<ali1234> by "any linux distro" do you mean ubuntu?
<ali1234> yes, a very small number of systems have it in a flash chip
<popey> yeah, its on the hdd
<ali1234> netbooks often come with it preinstalled on the HD
<ali1234> but if you pay attention during bootup you'll notice that it spends almost exactly as long in the bios, after which it's just a normal linux bootup
<ali1234> for example, i bet it doesn't boot faster than meego
<ali1234> meego boots in about 8 seconds from power on on by AAO
<ali1234> about 5 of those seconds are the bios
<popey> not tried meego
<popey> your assertion was that it is no faster than _any_ other linux distro :p
<ali1234> that's not the same as "slower than all other linux distros" and you know it :)
<popey> meh
<ali1234> the point is, it's not magically faster than everything else, like they claim in their marketing
<popey> sure, but it's pretty quick
<popey> I guess it only has to be faster than windows
<popey> which isnt hard
<ali1234> there are plenty of better alternatives which are equally fast, and you don't need to pay a premium on your hardware to get them
<ali1234> but yeah, it's only really fast compared to a screwed up windows install or ubuntu
<jacobw> ocean: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/preparing.html
<ali1234> (i still think you should just do a wubi install)
<ali1234> wubi is still supported, right?
<popey> ya
<popey> just a pain to migrate away from
<ali1234> compared to what?
<ali1234> if you're migrating away from wubi, going back to windows, it's trivial, just delete the file...
<ali1234> much easier than migrating from dual boot back to windows
<AlanBell> I think wubi is probably the way forward in this instance
<AlanBell> less damage potential than anything else
<AlanBell> personally I would nuke all 4 partitions, but then I don't want dual boot or the recovery stuff
<jacobw> yeah, this is probably a prime use case for wubi
<AlanBell> but that is a bit screwed up, shipping a box with 4 used primary partitions
 * czajkowski hugs DJones :D 
<popey> I meant a pain to migrate from wubi install to full install
<DJones> czajkowski: I guess that worked then, did they win?
<AlanBell> I think wubi is the best of a bad bunch of options
<czajkowski> DJones: we did indeed 35 10 :D 4 trys = Bonus point!
<DJones> Good score there
<ocean> thanks jacobw. but i needs windows for my work.
<ocean> is there any link with which u can help me with this issue. to get around the one which has 4 used up primary partitions
<ocean> ?
<ali1234> !wubi
<lubotu3> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ali1234> oh yeah, you'll need to put back your windows partition to how it was before
<jacobw> there is no way to install another [stand alone] operating system on a hard drive with 4 primary partitions without deleting one or more of those primary partitions
<ali1234> sure there is, wubi does it
<jacobw> you can use wubi to the same effect
<jacobw> [stand alone[
<ali1234> wubi is standalone once it is installed
<ali1234> it doesn't boot up through windows every time
<jacobw> i suppose so..
<ali1234> it just happens that the root partition is a file in another partition. this can be thought of merely as a very complex partitioning system however
<jacobw> oh. i thought it did boot through windows
<jacobw> i stand corrected
<ali1234> it might use the windows bootloader, i'm not sure
<ali1234> but cvertainly doesn't boot up all the way into windows
<ali1234> ocean: all you have to do is use gparted to make your windows partition fill up the disk again, then boot up windows and put in the ubutu install cd, and it will offer you the wubi install
<dwatkins> What would you like to achieve, jacobw? Multiple bootable operating systems on your machine, i.e. separate windows and linux partitions?
<jacobw> dwatkins: jacobw > ocean
<dwatkins> oh sorry
<dwatkins> I was reading this discussion earlier on then went to cook some food.
<dwatkins> ocean: what is your goal?
<ali1234> dwatkins: yeah, dual boot is desired, but current windows install is using all 4 primary partitions
<dwatkins> oh wow
<dwatkins> I guess having Linux kjust bootable from a USB stick or SD card is either too slow or otherwise not practical on this machine.
<ali1234> windows 7 uses two primary partitions, the other two are "recovery" and "hp tools" and we're not about to recommend deleting either of those :)
<dwatkins> agreed, ali1234
<dwatkins> So I guess wubi is the way forward, as it uses a file inside an NTFS partition as the linux root disk, iirc.
<dwatkins> popey: can you not just tar-up and un-tar the entire filesystem in a piped commandline to move from wubi to a separate partition, or do you mean it's difficult to replace the partition itself?
<popey> dwatkins: what you describe is not "simple"
<dwatkins> popey: oh ok, I've done it before to clone disks with tar and dump etc.
<popey> sure, me too
<dwatkins> I forget how complex some things actually are.
<czajkowski> hmm
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hey all. Just wondering if you guys know how I can get involved with the role of making kids more aware of Linux when I'm not actually part of any volunteer groups or schools? I've posted a thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10305049#post10305049) but thought I'd better ask here as we're a UK team.
<ocean> hi dwatkins
<ocean> u there
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: have you looked locally at schools
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: talk to them and see if you can talk to the kids who may do an computer module in class?
<Gizmo_the_Great> czajkowski: I thought about that, but (maybe I'm being pessimistic) if I ring up several schools in my area and say "Hi, I'm Mr X and I'd like to help make your kids aware about alternative operating systems" aren't they just gonna hang up on me?
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: some of them may look at dfferent alternaives. Have you looked at CLCs I dont know what age bracket you're looking at
<Gizmo_the_Great> And in addition, I work full time so would not likely be able to get to them at the time they are in school, which is why I was thinking more on the lines of volunteer groups who run in the evenings
<Gizmo_the_Great> CLCs?
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: city learning centers
<Gizmo_the_Great> Oh right - no, I will Google them
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: post to the UK mailing lists, they may have more of an idea than myself, sorry.
<Gizmo_the_Great> OK, might do. Incidentally, have just found this (http://www.adult-learning-derby.org.uk/images/pdf/courses2011.pdf) but it relates more to adult education than children.
<DJones> Gizmo_the_Great: YOu could also get in touch with your local LUG (Linux User Group) they might already have some things in place
<Gizmo_the_Great> DJones: good idea. I am a memeber though I must confess to never having met up.
<czajkowski> Gizmo_the_Great: where are you based?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Derby
<Gizmo_the_Great> Midlands
<DJones> Maybe another suggestion could be to contact your local education department at the council
<PhilT> http://opensourceschools.org.uk/technicians-view.html a S Derby guy
<Gizmo_the_Great> PhilT An excellent link. I will contact him :-) That should be a good lead and maybe I can join him
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<jacobw2> if i register a domain with uk2.net can i use it with bytemark hosting?
<popey> i personally wouldn't register a domain with uk2.net if you paid me
<jacobw2> why is that?
<jacobw2> (still, can it be done?)
<popey> i dont trust them
<popey> haven't for a long time
 * Nafallo has almost all his domains transferred to gandi at this point.
<dwatkins> domainexpress are pretty good
<dwatkins> Clearly this is just my opinion, your mileage may vary etc. remember to always read the label, batteries not included.
<Nafallo> hmm. they have a xmassy girl on their frontpage. not sure I believe she's the one taking care of the domains...
<jacobw2> as far as i understand, you register a domain then you can point it at any ip address you like
<popey> basically yes
<popey> you register a domain, point it at some name servers, maintain the zone and point one or more records at a host/ip
<jacobw2> what does 'maintain the zone' mean?
<popey> your provider will usually have some kind of control panel which lets you maintain the zone file
<Nafallo> vim
<Nafallo> :-)
<dwatkins> or let them host the dns
<jacobw2> i've had a look at a few, i've decided to use Gandi
<Nafallo> good choice
<dwatkins> Best to make an informed decision after research.
<jacobw2> yeah, i'll do some more research on gandi/bytemark in next few days
<Nafallo> gandi has interesting stuff I want to test, but I lack ideas of what could be a good testcase :-P
<dwatkins> Nafallo: reverse proxy based on subdirectories, perhaps?
<jacobw2> test case == victim customers ?
<Nafallo> dwatkins: automagic upscaling of vpses based on load, payable by the hour
<Nafallo> well, up- and downscaling
#ubuntu-uk 2011-01-02
<MartijnVdS> morning everyone
<colin_> How do i set up a cannon printer pixma mp250  on 10.10 nrm
<MartijnVdS> just plug it in, I guess?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<daubers> Morning
<daubers> Trying to figure out how to get the Christmas tree to the recycling place
<daubers> considering just wrapping it in a duvet cover
<popey> \o/ our council collects
<daubers> Ours will take it in the green waste.... but it needs to be chopped up and I have no axer
<czajkowski> we when used to put one up, the bin company would take them after Jan 7th for free with the rest of our stuff, which was handy.
<czajkowski> morning
<daubers> Hah! Another government .net fail https://swapathon.co.uk/
<czajkowski> oh my
<PhilT> TheGreatSwapathon.BusinessLogic.Model.Common.GetTotalSwaps() in C:\Development\TheGreatSwapathon.root\TheGreatSwapathon\TheGreatSwapathon.BusinessLogic\Model\Common.cs:26
<daubers> duvet it is I think
<daubers> ah ha!
<daubers> Tree wrapped up ready for transport
<czajkowski> heh
<daubers> tree recycled
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> sheet and all ?
<daubers> No, sheet in the wash
<bigcalm> Afternoon peoples
<bigcalm> Thought I'd be novel and try the ubuntu software centre for installing OOo Database. That works but it doesn't include drivers to access mysql servers. No obvious way of it getting the relevent drivers though
<MartijnVdS> Do those drivers exist at all?
<MartijnVdS> I thought it just used JDBC/ODBC
<bigcalm> You get the choice, but the driver for either is not installed
<MartijnVdS> ♥ pgadmin3 ;)
<bigcalm> The driver class 'com.mysql.jdbc.Drivedr' could not be loaded.
<bigcalm> I don't get on well with postgress
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: postgresql is a bit more strict than mysql.. which is a good thing imho :)
<bigcalm> Anyway, this isn't a fighting match between dbs :)
 * BigRedS turns up late and proclaims a liking of teh idea of having arbitrry perl in his sql
 * popey wonders if anyone is around and fancies testing my minecraft server
 * popey pokes bigcalm 
 * bigcalm hugs popey
<popey> 11:48:04  * popey wonders if anyone is around and fancies testing my minecraft server
<bigcalm> Shoot :D
<bigcalm> addy?
<popey> one mo
<popey> opening port
<bigcalm> Hurry hurry!
<bigcalm> Mmmm, no time for drinks
<popey> popeydc.dyndns.org
<bigcalm> I've regged a short domain name for use as a urlshortener thingy. Though I think I'll start using it for my dyndns type connections to machines
<bigcalm> Ta
<bigcalm> popey data centre?!
<popey> hah
<popey> dot com
<bigcalm> Doh
<directhex> MOO
<bigcalm> Laggy at times
<bigcalm> hi directhex
 * popey spies someone selling an acer aspire revo 3610 with 4GB RAM!
<dwatkins> Quick! ;)
<directhex> rams! baaaa!
<daubers> Ok, minecraft question... what the bananas is this block http://dl.dropbox.com/u/912336/Screenshot.png
<MartijnVdS> cracj
<MartijnVdS> crack*
<daubers> Meaning?
<KrisWillis> Coal?
<daubers> I can't mine it :(
<MartijnVdS> granite?
<KrisWillis> Maybe you need a different tool?
 * KrisWillis doesn't really know *that* much about it, his brother plays it
<daubers> I tried an iron pick, didn't work
<bigcalm> daubers: it is the bed rock
<bigcalm> You can not mine it
<popey> you're at the bottom of the map
<popey> s/map/world
<bigcalm> It's the lower limit of the world
<daubers> Ah, boring!
<bigcalm> I wonder if you were to mine upwards in the Nether, would you eventually reach the bedrock?
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<bigcalm> Morning
<brobostigon> hi bigcalm
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: you alive?
 * directhex is blogging. i'm sure i'll offend more people with this one.
<directhex> contains at least once goatse reference. no, don't google that if you're sweet and innocent.
<czajkowski> not really ubuntu friendly alright
<mattt> directhex: too late
 * mattt washes his eyes with bleach
<mattt> czajkowski: the rugby meetup sounds fun ... shame ireland are bound to lose tho :)
<czajkowski> mattt: see now come along and watch the game and have some fun so
<mattt> will try ... haven't been to a 6 nations game in years
<czajkowski> well there is 3 months notice so no excuse to make plans
<issyl0> Hello. :)
<czajkowski> issyl0: hiya
<issyl0> czajkowski: how're you?
<czajkowski> grand thanks you ?
<issyl0> Yeah, not bad.
<issyl0> A bit cold, but that's this silly house of ours...
<czajkowski> when are you back at college?
<issyl0> czajkowski: Wednesday. :(
<czajkowski> not so bad
<issyl0> I think it's Wednesday... yeah, it is.
<issyl0> It's better than directly Tuesday.
<issyl0> I have a Computing exam on 13th Jan.
<issyl0> And a French speaking exam on Wednesday at 11am.
<issyl0> But hey ho. :)
<MichealH> Hey all
<czajkowski> issyl0: good luck with it
<MichealH> Want there a meeting on the 30th that never happened?
<MichealH> *Wasnt
<issyl0> czajkowski: thanks :)
<domjohnson> Hmm...just came across this thread >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10307420&posted=1 >>> and I haven't got a clue - does anyone know what the problem is (not my thread...just couldn't think what it is...)
<domjohnson> (unless the HDD is corrupt)
<MichealH> Ah, Ubuntu Forums... I havent been there for weeks :L
<MichealH> Let me aread it
<MichealH> I know I shouldnt have resorted to this but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10307492&postcount=8
<jpds> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/grub.conf: No such file or directory
<MichealH> Post edited
<MichealH> Doh'
<jpds> MichealH: You'll also need to tweak it for GRUB 1→2 changes.
<MichealH> jpds: And what may they be?
<jpds> MichealH: Like the menuentry things in grub.cfg.
 * MichealH looks
 * MichealH cant get enough of Comiz <3
<MichealH> *Compiz
 * MichealH aims to get at lease 300 more Support posts by 2012
<Jora> hi
<UFVisitor2> moo
<Jora> moo
<MichealH> UFVisitor2: Mewwww..... :P
 * MichealH fails
<czajkowski> hmm
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: hmm?
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: oi go back and look at the stats for last couple of matches smart ass!
<ipopey> Hmmm?
<czajkowski> ipopey: Boo
<ipopey> I shrank the stats recently to reduce load on the box
<Azelphur> Hmm, python sort of question, anyone have any suggestions on how I'd check if a screen instance with the name blah was currently running?
<czajkowski> Folks are signing up to the Rugby meet up in March :D yay http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/615/detail/
<dutchie> Azelphur: subprocess.popen?
<Azelphur> yea just checking screen -l was the only way I could think of too :p
<MartijnVdS> you could talk to screens socket and talk its protocol
<MartijnVdS> But that depends on screen not changing its protocol
<tw3_> hey all
<MartijnVdS> \o tw3_
<tw3_> how's it going?
<rhundin> hello it's my first time with IRC in general, any tips?
<Azelphur> !hi rhundin
<Azelphur> !hi | rhundin
<Azelphur> hmm
<Azelphur> rhundin: thing one, bots never do what you want them to do :D
<nperry> 1hi
<nperry> !hi
<nperry> Your right Azelphur
<brobostigon> evening all.
<shauno> I wonder how nuts that exchange looks to someone who hasn't used IRC before ;)
<Azelphur> haha yea, probably confusing
<AlanBell> the hi factoid got removed because it was overused in some channels I think
<shauno> rhundin: it's mostly common sense.  you'll spot this way of addressing messages to one person in particular by prefixing their nick.  the other big gotcha is not pasting multi-line chunks of text (there's better ways to do that, ask if you need them).  Other than that, have fun, and beware they are as crazy as they seem :)
<niall> Hey, I just recently turned on Compiz and everything was as it should be until suddenly Nautilus lost its 'appearance' settings. Now it just looks like Win98 style grey rather than the ambiance theme. I looked in ~/ for settings related to it but found none. How would I recover the appearance without messing with Compiz?
<shauno> I could be horribly out of date with this, but whenever I lost my appearance settings, it was because gnome-settings-daemon wasn't running.  so be worth checking that's alive
<rhundin> shauno: thanks!
<niall> shauno, I believe it is running just fine.
<niall> The problem persists after a reboot.
<teja> alangridge: hi....i am having a very serious problem...i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a USB...but at the Username window gets stucks...
<teja> hi....i am having a very serious problem...i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a USB...but at the Username window gets stucks...
<MartijnVdS> it gets stuck? how exactly?
<DJones> MartijnVdS: He didn't hang around for somebody to help
<MartijnVdS> DJones: ah
<MartijnVdS> DJones: I've told irssi not to show joins/parts (because of the spamlevel)
<DJones> Heh
<shauno> no idea what diaspora is, but roll on Biff: The Musical
<brobostigon> shauno: it is a openversion of facebook.
<veronica> hi all
<veronica> I have a proble with 10.10 32 bit on my macbook pro 13.3 (late 2009). Sound doesn't seem to work but when I plug in my headphones I can hear it!
<veronica> it was working on snow leopard, but don't understand what's happening now, can anyone help?
<DJones> veronica: Its a bit quiet here at the minute, but stay around, hopefully when it gets a bit busier somebody may be able to help
<czajkowski> none of the mac users I know are online atm
<czajkowski> veronica: drop a line to the mailing list might be more helpful that way you dont have to wait around and someone else may be able to help
<czajkowski> veronica: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uk
<DJones> The option would be to ask in #ubuntu which is the main support channel & is a lot busier
<czajkowski> nods
<DJones> The other option would be to ask in #ubuntu which is the main support channel & is a lot busier
<Darael> Possibly a little late, but it doesn't seem anyone's brought it up so far, and I suspect there's a few as might be interested:  There's a thread on the mailing list where Diaspora* alpha invites are being handed out by some very nice people.
<AlanBell> diaspora seems very popular on the list
<AlanBell> I was on maco's diaspora server but I haven't tried it recently
<directhex> diaspora is facebook for identi.ca users
<czajkowski> aye can't see it ever taking off
<czajkowski> but good luck to folks wanting it to
<AlanBell> yeah, I can't quite see the point of it
<AlanBell> elgg I understand, closed community facebook like system you host yourself
<veronica> DJones, czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> vxjonny: np
<czajkowski> bah
<daubers> Might have to rejoin facebook soon :(
 * brobostigon now wishes he hadnt put his diaspora handle on the ML.
<czajkowski> daubers: hah
<brobostigon> sudden reuest rush.
<brobostigon> request*
<daubers> czajkowski: :( Might also need a copy of Jono's book
<daubers> silly people and their silly ideas
<czajkowski> daubers: pdf version online
<daubers> Ooooh
<AlanBell> so with this diaspora thing are people all running their own nodes?
<Darael> AlanBell: Not necessarily, but they can and it'll make little-to-no difference.
<zleap> hi all, happy new year
<nperry> AlanBell: No using join diaspora
<AlanBell> so there is some central server, isn't that what it is supposed to avoid?
<AlanBell> and if I signed up on another node should I be able to sign in on the central thing or am I tied to the one I joined on?
<brobostigon> AlanBell: i have my doubts,everyone will be able to run their own server though, but you are right, it is meant to be more decentralised.
<mgdm> AlanBell: there's no central server, it's just that they provide one called joindiaspora.com
<mgdm> AlanBell: along the same lines as jabber.org
<bittin> thanks for the Diaspora invites :)
<nperry> AlanBell: I don't think you can log in to any node
<Darael> You can't.  But you can connect with anyone on another node as easily as you can connect to your own.  It's just like XMPP/jabber in that respect.
<AlanBell> so you have to choose your node carefully then
<shauno> as long as federation works, it shouldn't make a huge difference
<Darael> AlanBell: Certainly.  But it's all encrypted underneath in any case (GPG, I believe).
<AlanBell> so everyone is going to sign up on joindiaspora.com, then after they get to like it they might want to run their own node
<AlanBell> I guess you can export all your stuff and import it again into your own node
<Darael> That or it's being worked on.  Certainly it was on the roadmap last time I looked at it, which was a while ago.
<AlanBell> does it have an API for plugins and apps?
<nperry> AlanBell: it *should* do
<AlanBell> and adverts/some kind of business model?
<brobostigon> AlanBell: my thought was a gwibber plugin.
<AlanBell> it isn't going to go anywhere until it is farmville compatible
<shauno> showing your age there man.  it's cityville now :p
<brobostigon> AlanBell: i have my doubts they will use flash to be honest, which farmville is , if memorerty serves.
<brobostigon> memory*
<AlanBell> never played any of them myself of course
<brobostigon> me neither,
<AlanBell> I did look at creating an app way way back
<brobostigon> AlanBell: diaspora can give you that opportunity now, on an open and OSS platform, rather thanclosed and shut out.
<DJones> AlanBell: An "App" ChickenVille?
<shauno> looks like it's all ruby on rails.  always gives me the impression it's going to be a bit too heavy to cohabit on my vps
<AlanBell> DJones: good idea :)
<ali1234> also nobody will want to contribute to the code except hipsters
<czajkowski> brobostigon: imo it's more closed than open, on fb I can share or not share my info with hundreds of people groups clubs on diasporia I can only share it out to few people on a single server
<AlanBell> it was actually a little widget to show things submitted to astoryforbedtime.com
<brobostigon> czajkowski: i agree, yes, i use facebook myself, so know,yes.
<brobostigon> czajkowski: however i meant open, as in the opensource-ness of the underlying platform, not its capabilities.
<nperry> shauno: Some one but a how to setup a node, followed it and seemed quick
<bittin>  Somone wants a Diaspora invite?
<AlanBell> and it doesn't support openID so I can't log on with launchpad
<nperry> Its supposed to be Alpha, but I would say pre-pre-pre-alpha
<AlanBell> it was a hopeless bag of nothing back in September
<DJones> Wasn't Diaspora slated a few months back for having a lot security flaws
<AlanBell> looked like something hacked together over a wet weekend
<DJones> Hmmh, Yes, hopefully they've improved things since this http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/9/17/alert-raised-over-diaspora-security/
<shauno> well, they've sure got all the buzzwords ticked off :)
 * Moult-remote is searching for a diaspora invite, any available? (sorry for butting in like this not like a regular)
<AlanBell> hi Moult-remote, you are most welcome to butt in :)
<AlanBell> diaspora certainly seems to be capturing the imagination of some today
<jonathonf> Moult-remote: pm me an email address and i will send one
<Moult-remote> thanks jonathonf  :)
<Moult-remote> well if it takes off, i like to watch things grow
<Moult-remote> i'm not much of a social network user though
<Moult-remote> (got one from jonathonf (thanks!) so no need for others to offer invites)
<bittin> yay :)
<brobostigon> is it possible, on android, to silence certain email thread from gmail so you dont get any notification about them ?
<czajkowski> the disporia one getting annoying is it :)
<czajkowski> *diaspora
<brobostigon> czajkowski: threads, plural. yes. :)
<ali1234> you can say "filter messages like these", then say "mark as read" in the fitler
<ali1234> they your phone wont go off when you get one
<brobostigon> ali1234: so i could filter anything tht contains diaspora,and auto have it marked as read. ?
<ali1234> yeah, or moved to a folder etc
<brobostigon> ali1234: i wonder how to do it, let me look.
<ali1234> you can also "skip the inbox"
<ali1234> you literally just select the thread then more actions-> filter messages like these
<ali1234> you can then edit the filter however you want
<brobostigon> ali1234: thank you,
<ali1234> it might not guess the right filter for what you want, there is that "test search" button which is very handy
<ali1234> i recommend setting up labels and using filters to move stuff into the labels rather than just mark as unread
<brobostigon> ali1234: is this in the standere android gmail client ?
<ali1234> no, this is in the web client
<ali1234> i never used it on a phone
<ali1234> an android phone that is
<ali1234> it works great on symbian
<ali1234> not so good on maemo
<brobostigon> ali1234: the issue i have is as czajkowski said, android giving me notifications about diaspora from he mailing list.
<czajkowski> brobostigon: sign out of gmail so ?
<ali1234> yes. if you make those emails skip the inbox, android won't notify you about them
<ali1234> or if you mark them as read, it wont notify you
<czajkowski> or else mute your phone or turn off notifications?
<czajkowski> you do have a few options
<ali1234> at least i assume that is how it works, that's how my phone works
<brobostigon> czajkowski: turn off notificiations, i like that idea.
<ali1234> signing out of gmail/muting all notifications is not an option
 * brobostigon scp's czajkowski a drink.
<brobostigon> notification sound, temp off.
<ali1234> symbian has this great feature, you can tell it during which hours to check your email
<ali1234> so now i don't get woken up at 3am by spam messages
 * czajkowski points MUTE out to people
<brobostigon> ali1234: android 2.2.1 has aquiet hoursfeature, to silent notify, anything but alarms for example. very similer idea.
<czajkowski> amazing feature :p
<ali1234> no, manually muting it is crap, because you either forget to mute it, or worse, you forget to unmute it, and then people wonder why you are not answering your phone
<ali1234> then again, on the N900 you can enable silent mode just by putting it face down on a surface
<czajkowski> handy
<brobostigon> ali1234: onthe n900, when i first heard about that feature, i liked it.
<mattt> wewt
 * mattt is trying out diaspora.cmo
<mattt> looks a bit basic at the minute tho
<ali1234> if you took all the good things that actually work from each smartphone and threw away the rest, you might have enough to build a really good phone
<ali1234> nokia's hardware, symbian's bulletproof phone dialer + syncing, maemo's integrated contacts (telepathy), android's overall system integration, apple's app store and web browser... this would be the perfect phone. thoughts?
<brobostigon> ali1234: meamo's apt thingie is better, it is apt. and use normal debian-type repo's.
<ali1234> lol, have you actually used it?
<ali1234> it is unbearably slow
<ali1234> i mean it literally takes half an hour to install a package using it
<brobostigon> ali1234: yes, on my n800, but i simply find it a better way of adding apps,
<ali1234> and you can only install them one at a time
<ali1234> the n900 one is MUCH slower than the n800 one, because there is way more software for n900
<ali1234> but when i said apple's app store, i meant "an app store with as much stuff in it as apple's" - not necessarily thew interface
<brobostigon> ali1234: something apt-like,like that would be perfect.
<ali1234> i honestly don't care how it works behind the scenes :)
<ali1234> as long as it works
<brobostigon> ali1234: i do, because if it works, it works properly underneath, aswell as onto, and is foolproff ontop aswellas below.
<ali1234> well, the n900 pretty much proves that doesn't work well in practice...
<ali1234> because of bad design decisions, they took a well-working system and made it much worse, with just a few trivial mistakes
<brobostigon> ali1234: ok, put the n800's apt, then. not n900's.
<brobostigon> russell howards good news,bbc3, brb,
<ali1234> if you loaded all the apple app store apps into a apt repository, and added that repository to any mobile phone that used apt, it would take DAYS to updates the sources
<ali1234> but w/e, we can add " a good package manager" to the list... not than any existing phone has one... maybe meego+rpm will work better
<brobostigon> LOL, this chap on buzzcocks, looks like the guy from men in black, is whose head you show off, it grows back.
<brobostigon> shoot off*
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well all.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-26
<ali1234> 3S might be SSSE3 (note extra S)
<ali1234> it's an intel only extension
<directhex> sexy streaming SIMD extensions 3
<ali1234> also i can't play with my christmas present because fglrx sucks
<ali1234> :(
<penguin42> what was the present?
<ali1234> a freeview HD dongle for my mythtv box
<ali1234> which needs kernel 3.0
<penguin42> which graphics card?
<ali1234> radeon hd 5870
<ali1234> it worked perfectly in natty
<penguin42> the open driver should work for that; might not manage the high end game sutff, but for a mythtv it sohuld be happy
<ali1234> stops working in oneiric
<ali1234> there's a bug that says it is fixed in precise. the fix hasn't been SRU'd yet
<ali1234> however, i then upgraded to precise and that doesnt work either
<ali1234> does the open driver support hardware video decoding?
<ali1234> cos the machine isn't powerful enough to play HD video in software
<penguin42> ali1234: I'm fairly sure it does
<penguin42> ali1234: You could always back port the Freeview HD adapter code to the older kernel
<ali1234> i could if i hadn't already upgraded the machine
<penguin42> ah
<daftykins> ali1234: i feel your pain, i can't play with my present 'cause customs suck :D
<ali1234> also have you tried backporting linuxtv drivers recently?
<ali1234> ever since they switched to git it is almost impossible
<ali1234> it's o longer supported basically
<ali1234> they have a tool that's supposed to do it but it doesn't work
<daftykins> maybe it's a Christmas to new year challenge!
<ali1234> and if you point this out they tell you it's unsupported
<penguin42> why? Git's pretty good at cherrypicking stuff from one branch to another
<ali1234> yes but they don't work like that
<ali1234> the problem isn't git
<ali1234> the problem is the way they use it
<ali1234> my old tuner needed it
<ali1234> a driver that isn't upstreamed that is
<ali1234> in the end i had to compile it out of tree because their build system is so bad
<ali1234> you can cherry pick it into the ubuntu kernel tree but then you have to recompile the whole kernel every time
<ali1234> if you just want to compile it against the distro headers... well it used to work with their old build system when they used hg
<ali1234> but they rewrote it all when they switched to git
<ali1234> then they wrote documentation
<ali1234> then they rewrote it again, and didn't update the docs
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> nothing worse than unavailable / bad docs
<daftykins> right i'm gonna disappear from here
<daftykins> g'night all o/
<daftykins> penguin42: thanks again :>
<penguin42> no prob
<ali1234> i think i fixed it :)
<ali1234> awesome it works
<ali1234> now i just need to figure out how to make it play HD video at more than 10 fps which looks terrible
<cliffybx> heloo
<MooDoo> morning all
<dwatkins> HIYA
<dwatkins> oops, sorry for caps lock
<AlanBell> morning
<MooDoo> dwatkins: at work too?
<dwatkins> MooDoo: no, I have a cold which woke me up early feeling ick :-/
 * AlanBell is still in bed
<MooDoo> pah!
<dwatkins> I have tea, which helps any situation.
<AlanBell> breakfast will be slices of left over christmas pud fried up in brandy butter
<dwatkins> we have a huge chocolate cake
<MooDoo> well i'm glad they made me come in today, i can finally have some sleep :s
<dwatkins> I'll be spending the day watching TV and wondering if I should check my work e-mail
<MooDoo> dwatkins: when you go back to work?
<dwatkins> MooDoo: a week
<MooDoo> then do it the day before you go back to work :D
<dwatkins> hehe, yeah - that should do - anything important should get re-sent anyway (I have my out-of-office on)
<daubers> morning
<ubuntubhoy_> ello
<ubuntubhoy_> anyone about who is proficient at fixing partitions/using testdisk ?
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy_: What happened?
<ubuntubhoy_> they all got wiped, and I managed to restore them using testdisk, but they are not seen in gparted
<ubuntubhoy_> or installer
<ubuntubhoy_> but they do show in other apps
<ubuntubhoy_> so they all mount for example
<dwatkins> 'they'?
<MartijnVdS> OK, have you tried restarting gparted?
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: the partitions, I geuss
<ubuntubhoy_> yeah
<dwatkins> ok cool, just making sure
<ubuntubhoy_> this was about a month ago
<ubuntubhoy_> was not an issue till I tried to install a distro yesterday
<ubuntubhoy_> and installer refuses to read the table
<dwatkins> if you can recreate the partition table exactly the way it was, you might be able to access the partitions again, but I'd check up on this
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: testdisk does that
<ubuntubhoy_> yeah
<dwatkins> ah ok
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: it looks for partition/fs signatures and recreates the parittion tables based on that
<dwatkins> nifty
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy_: so did you reboot after running testdisk?
<ubuntubhoy_> yeah
<ubuntubhoy_> all the installs boot fine apart from 1 - Bodhi Linux
<ubuntubhoy_> it has a crap out when trying to read the partition table
<MartijnVdS> Might be that the partition wasn't recovered 100% correctly
<ubuntubhoy_> yeah, thinking I maybe missed a step along the way
<MartijnVdS> I think testdisk might have guessed wrong about the sizes then
<dwatkins> what kind of partition/filesystem is it?
<ubuntubhoy_> nah, I went through them manually checking before writing
<ubuntubhoy_> dwatkins, single HDD with 3 primary, and a load of logical
<dwatkins> ext2, ext3 etc.?
<ubuntubhoy_> mix of a few diff
<dwatkins> just wondering if it's different from the rest
<dwatkins> also, did it boot ok before?
<ubuntubhoy_> mostly ext4, but also swap, ntfs
<ubuntubhoy_> still boots ok apart from Bodhi now
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy_: I'd get a large disk, make a backup using fsarchiver
<ubuntubhoy_> win8, 2 Ubuntu & android
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy_: and then repartition manually and restore from that
<MartijnVdS> (fsarchiver can handle resizes between backup/restore)
<dwatkins> also make an off-site backup
<ubuntubhoy_> MartijnVdS, thinking that might be the only option
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy_: messed-up partition tables are never fun :(
 * MartijnVdS rebuilt several.. but that was from reading fdisk output from scrollback
<MartijnVdS> THAT was a scary horu :)
<MartijnVdS> horu
<MartijnVdS> hour*
<ubuntubhoy_> lol
<dwatkins> can you mount the Bodhi partition manualy from another linux distro/boot cd?
<ubuntubhoy_> might back up then give testdisk 1 last chance to re-write the table
<ubuntubhoy_> dwatkins, yip
<dwatkins> also, is the disk okay?
<ubuntubhoy_> all data is there
<ubuntubhoy_> and yes the disk is fine
<ubuntubhoy_> just the table is messed up somewhere
<dwatkins> is it GPT?
<dwatkins> just wondering if the distro which can't read it is too old to read the type of partition table
<ubuntubhoy_> no, its a new distro
<dwatkins> ah ok
<ubuntubhoy_> based from Ubuntu but with a LOT of changes
<ubuntubhoy_> but as it uses E17 it mounts all partition RO at boot
<ubuntubhoy_> think thats where the problem comes from
<dwatkins> what's the exact error?
 * MartijnVdS is off to do some familyish things
<ubuntubhoy_> cant remember off the top of my head, but its a partition/disk not found thing
<dwatkins> ah ok, not sure what you can do apart from rescue the data and reinstall :-/
<ubuntubhoy_> yeah, am kinda resigned to it
<ubuntubhoy_> just thought someone might know of a way to re-write the table
<ubuntubhoy_> so its visible to everything again
<ubuntubhoy_> as I say, will give testdisk another run before I wipe it
<dwatkins> well you might get lucky by manually editing it, but it might make matters worse
<dwatkins> perhaps this particular partition wasn't created correctly, not on the boundaries or something
<ubuntubhoy_> maybe
<ubuntubhoy_> but I think I will leave the manual edit alone
<ubuntubhoy_> I know myself a little too well for that
<ubuntubhoy_> feckin weird - fdisk finds them, but gparted has the HDD as un-allocated
<dwatkins> hmm
<dwatkins> might be something to do with where the partition layout is stored
<MartijnVdS> fdisk is more forgiving of errors (overlaps, etc.)
<ubuntubhoy_> no overlaps
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda1   *          63     2184811     1092374+   6  FAT16
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda2         2185216     2902015      358400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda3         2902016   122660863    59879424    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda4       122660874   488408129   182873628    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda5       122662912   184104959    30721024   83  Linux
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda6       184107008   238170111    27031552   83  Linux
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda7       238172160   286502911    24165376   83  Linux
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda8       286503273   378668114    46082421    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda9       378671104   400685055    11006976   83  Linux
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda10      400687104   476110847    37711872    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ubuntubhoy_> /dev/sda11      476112896   488396783     6141944   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntubhoy_> none that I can see anyway
<ubuntubhoy_> infact
<ubuntubhoy_> sda9 starts before sda8 finishes
<ubuntubhoy_> could be that ?
<daubers> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<monsterwizard> lol boxing day
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MartijnVdS> howdy brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<MooDoo> morning
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: moorning :)
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<MartijnVdS> I fixed my turntable hood :)
<MartijnVdS> now it doesn't drop randomly anymore
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> \o/ neodymium magnets + some sugru
<daubers> \o/ models sprayed
<MooDoo> :)
<daubers> Anyone have any experience of magnifying lamps?
<daubers> or know the cheapest place to get MDF in reading :)
<SuperEngineer> morning all
<SuperEngineer> whoops, just seen time - afternoon all!
<MartijnVdS> howdy SuperEngineer
<SuperEngineer> o/ hi MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> Hmm
<MartijnVdS> webm encoding is a LOT faster than H264
<MartijnVdS> for the same resolution
<SuperEngineer> Thought for the day : Investigations are under way after an explosion and fire at a takeaway kebab shop
<SuperEngineer> dear kebab shop customer... leave the shop before eating product next time!
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<zleap> hi
<SuperEngineer> Wow... a new tech twist of the office party bum on photocopier:  http://tinyurl.com/cvd3c3u
<penguin42> that's not the most promising introduction to a URL I've heard
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<SuperEngineer> [sometimes Slashdot deals up a real funny... if they did but know it
<SuperEngineer> ...& it's better than their normal boring stuff
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: Sorry, that reminds me of the scene out of Monsters v Aliens yesterday
<SuperEngineer> penguin... which had the pressure sensors?
<SuperEngineer> penguin42... which had the pressure sensors?
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: No, an arse scan
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: After iris, hand, and just about everything else :-)
<SuperEngineer> *bib* lol
<zleap> hello
<Nafallo> zleap: sorry. no paper.
<zleap> np
<zleap> is this related to my saving paper comment
<Nafallo> yes
<zleap> lol
<zleap> hopefully i can get the printer working, in the mean time i am notprinting stuff out as much
<Nafallo> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16334214
<zleap> this country is getting worse
<Nafallo> yeah :-(
<penguin42> I mean there was also someone shot in salford, but hey that's salford - you expect that type of thing....
<shauno> that's the odd thing .. shootings in manchester just make people nostalgic
<zleap> thing is you are meant to get something like 4 years in Jail for carrying a knife
<penguin42> shauno: Hey! Don't you go confusing salford and manchester now!
<zleap> but it seems that is rarely handed out
<zleap> people that stab others end up with just ovdr 4 years
<Nafallo> the sick thing is the place and circumstances it feels like.
<Nafallo> bright daylight and 1000s of people around.
<penguin42> zleap: The problem is you have to end up with an ordering so that carrying a knife < stabbing someone < murder    which is difficult
<Nafallo> s/bright/broad/
 * penguin42 wonders which sale bargain they were fighting over
<zleap> you need consistancy
<zleap> you need the idea,  YOU WILL get 4 years,   not may, might, could ,  etc
<shauno> I'm not sure finding more reasons to imprison people is the right answer.  the easy answer, but not the right one.  but figuring out what actually drives that culture is easier said than done
<penguin42> the problem is if you have thousands of people carrying knives you can't stuff them all in prison for long times
<zleap> some carry for self defence
<zleap> so in that case teach self defence in schools
<zleap> just something basic i come at you with a knifek you disarm me
<shauno> a knife isn't self defence.  carrying a knife just increases the chance you'll get stabbed with your own knife.
<penguin42> it's probably better to run away
<Nafallo> some have to carry tools for work, just saying.
<zleap> well if you need stuff for work then they are in a tool box usualy
<Nafallo> not always, no.
<zleap> ok if your part of a trade you have documentaton don't you,  common sense should also apply
<penguin42> it's a shame, you can't even carry a microleatherman any more without getting hastled
<zleap> yeah  but to add to my last comment police + common sense = what planet you on
<zleap> same goes for courts
<shauno> my brother used to take his kitchen knives wrapped in this cloth roll thing.  if you made that a legit defence, everyone would just have those with their street weapons.  which is why "you will get 4 years" never pans out in the real world
<zleap> so you need harsh sentances for those that use them
<zleap> but as you said look at the underlying cause,
<zleap> ok looka t drugs if get caught with say cocainel or heroin you are meant to get 7 years,   however if your pete docherty you don't  so there is no consistnancy in sentancijg
<zleap> talking of salford http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16331668
<penguin42> yeh, that's why I mentioned it up there ^
<shauno> I think there's very few things which custodial sentences are a good solution to
<penguin42> shauno: They're good for keeping people who kill or hurt stopping them doing it
<zleap> how about protecting the public
<shauno> keeping violent offenders out the way I'd agree with.  but for possession?
<zleap> it depends on where on your person it is
<zleap> if its in a bag,  and you are transporting that is different to keeping it under a coat
<zleap> or jacket,
<shauno> I knew a guy in the US who got 3 years for posession of a controlled substance.  he came back out with a swastika tattooed on the back of his head.  I'd love to know what that sentence solved.
<zleap> in the uS you can carry guns, or have guns at home but YOU have to keep them, locked away
<zleap> perhaps there are different forms of incarceration
<penguin42> shauno: That's the problem with the fixed sentences - you want to give teh sentence depending on what a judge thinks the likelihood fo them hurting someone is
<penguin42> shauno: Sometimes they'll get it wrong, but it's better to let some judgement into it
<zleap> in norway they rarely lock people up for long periods look at what happened on the summer camp
<zleap> i can understand how unemployment and bad education can contribute to all this
<zleap> but some of the stuff i read about employers moaning about young peoples work ethic makes you wonder if they want people with skills make it clear what attitudes and skills you need
<zleap> make it clear to the schools so they can pass this on at an early age
<shauno> it's precisely because it's unheard of there that made that such a big deal
<shauno> the US loves to shove anyone in prison for almost any reason they can, and they still have some fairly horrific shootings
<penguin42> you've got to be a bit careful because not all employers want the same thing
<shauno> it's really difficult to claim a trend off one event
<zleap> i agree its basic stuff like teamwork,  co-operation able to turn up on time etc
<zleap> right down to basic reading / writing
<zleap> it is about confidence, you may not be able to add up very wel but if you work in say engineering you il HAVE to learn stuff,  with that reason in mind it is an incentive
<zleap> all you need is a chance to leanr and practise skills
<lazarus_> i have a spare laptop idk what to do with
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> spare laptops are useful if your other one fails
<zleap> anyway i got 2 go,  back later
<zleap> will stay logged n just will be away from keyboard
<shauno> I keep meaning to turn my old laptop into a media player, but never seem to get around to it
<Azelphur> stupid chrome, I try to search for http code 302, it sees that I'm typing http, autocompletes it to youtube.com, and then when I hit space it tries to search youtube.com
<Azelphur> \o/
<shauno> odd, doesn't do that here  (it gives up trying to autocomplete when I put a space after http)
<Azelphur> fun, perhaps it's because I visit youtube more frequently
<Azelphur> In other news, anyone here happen to be any good at drupal module development? I'm having some weird behaviour from it :s
<Azelphur> if I use file_get_contents my code works fine, if I use drupal_http_request, the webserver rejects my query, even though both are using exactly the same stream_context_create
 * SuperEngineer has just realised how bad upload speed is  [trying 1.1GB of photos to u1] - 56kb/sec is very best & occasional
<penguin42> on cable?
<SuperEngineer> on BT
<penguin42> hmm, I guess it depends on your DSL - I get 1mbps upstream, so it can manage a massive 100kb/sec on a good day
<SuperEngineer> ...but I'm not exactly town centre or local to an exchange ;)
<daubers> any advice on books for starting with GL?
<MarkDude> Any of you nice folks coming to SCALE?
<MarkDude> Southern California Linux?
<SuperEngineer> [on the good side, I've realised why Feja Dup has a "Resume Later" button]
<SuperEngineer> *Deja
<directhex> i get 8mbit up on bt
<SuperEngineer> directhex, showoff! ;)
<directhex> daubers, you know how GL works conceptually?
<daubers> directhex: Nope :)
<directhex> daubers, you squash and rotate the entire universe to make things happen :)
<popey> evening
<popey> maybe buy the one that our very own luke wrote?
<popey> 'beginning opengl game programming'
<daubers> Oooooh
 * daubers lookies on amazon
<mgdm> I know how to do a bit of OpenGL, but I've no idea about all the new-style shaders etc
<mgdm> keep meaning to learn, but I run out of round tuits
<daubers> directhex: Isn't that the same as programming with java?
<directhex> heh
<daubers> Hmm.... amazon have it, waterstones don'
<daubers> t
<dwatkins> teapot()
<daubers> is that kazade wrote that book?
<dwatkins> I have the OpenGL "red book" somewhere, it's great.
<daubers> I have a very old version of that that I never got to grips with when I bought it. Now I know more, hopefully it'll make more sense
 * directhex moos. moo
<daubers>  _____
<daubers> < Moo >
<daubers>  -----
<daubers>         \   ^__^
<daubers>          \  (oo)\_______
<daubers>             (__)\       )\/\
<daubers>                 ||----w |
<daubers>                 ||     ||
<Azelphur> popey: been meaning to link this one to you, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLgL3t5Vigc
<Azelphur> think you'll like it lol
<Azelphur> dinner time for me, be back in a bit :)
<SuperEngineer> daubers, cowsays - hey! either put my udders in the right place or stop playing with them!
<daubers> Hmmm... if I could get this book from someone other than amazon I'd order it now... but it doesn't appear at waterstones
<daubers> smiths have it
<daubers> bah, why do amazon have to have such rubbish delivery agents
<mgdm> anyone here running Cyanogenmod?
<bigcalm_lappy> o/
<bigcalm_lappy> Sup?
<mgdm> bigcalm_lappy: what launcher and dialer are you using?
<bigcalm_lappy> Whatever the default is
<mgdm> fairy nuff :)
<bigcalm_lappy> awe I guess
<mgdm> wondering if there was naything worthwhile else
<bigcalm_lappy> Ah, possibly. Though I think they are not free
<bigcalm_lappy> Nothing wrong with that of course
<mgdm> you on the stock MP3 player too?
<bigcalm_lappy> Aye, though I only use Spotify for playing music
<bigcalm_lappy> Oh, and Tunein Radio
<directhex> android :(
<bigcalm_lappy> Sad face to every different OS
<bigcalm_lappy> Use what you're happy using :)
<penguin42> mgdm: I just use the default on cyanogenmod - you could try asking in #cyanogenmod (although it's completely mad in there :-)
<popey> Evening all.
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] Im a wedding photographer - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2011/09/17/im-a-wedding-photographer-in-hampshire/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] Michelle and Simon - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2011/10/01/michelle-and-simon/
<Azelphur> Anyone got a clever idea how I can plot when a specific node in a traceroute stops responding?
<Azelphur> There's a switch right near my server that's causing no end of problems, I want to start profiling it
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: traceroute works by playing tricks with TTL
<Azelphur> indeed
<gordonjcp> maybe you can ping the switch with a specific TTL
<Azelphur> good idea
<Azelphur> Not sure what I should do with my host tbh, they seem to almost daily have 1-20 minutes downtime, they say they are under denial of service attacks
<gordonjcp> I take it you can't directly ping the switch?
<Azelphur> I probably can actually, I suppose that's easiest
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: actually, the problem with that is that I wouldn't get a response if my connection was playing up :p
<Azelphur> I want to only log when it gets all the way up to that hop, and then stops
<Azelphur> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7870887#post7870887 is what keeps happening \o/
<tonytiger> Hmm, blog burp
 * daubers ponders making some tea
 * daubers gives up and places a book order
<MartijnVdS> daubers: is amazon really that bad?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: It's not really amazon. It's just their choice of delivery company. Of the last 9 things I ordered on amazon, I had to collect 7 and didn't have a card through the door for a single one
<daubers> when I rang up and asked t have a different delivery company deliver stuff they told me they don't do that. Haven;t ordered a physical product from them since
<daubers> used to use a nice little bookshop in town, but that went out of business, so mostly get dead tree books from waterstones now
 * StevenR has too many books
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: yay for crying about it :P
<Azelphur> I think I'll send them another mail and ask for progress on fixing it
<Azelphur> also nice servers you have there, got anything in the NY/NJ sort of area?
<AlanBell> popey: I got that book for christmas
<AlanBell> the opengl one by kazade
<bigcalm_lappy> Good evening peeps and Merry Crimble :)
<daubers> AlanBell: Is it a good for beginners book?
<brobostigon> interesting, my new tablet, has a 3400mah battery, my phone only has a 1250mah battery, makes sense though.
<popey> AlanBell: oh, nice!
<Azelphur> brobostigon: you can often get really strong batteries on ebay cheap for phones
<popey> I got a book - 1001 Video Games You Must Play Before You Die.
<Azelphur> brobostigon: I've got a 3500mAh in my phone (Stock is 1100)
<brobostigon> Azelphur: agreed, i did consider such, but it would have aded axtra depth to my phone, which is undesirable.
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> brobostigon: check out mugen power they do batteries that fit in the stock case and have a bit more bang too
<brobostigon> Azelphur: my htc g1 is big enough.
<Azelphur> pfft, it can always be bigger
<Azelphur> I used extended battery in mine
<brobostigon> Azelphur: i did several moths ago, already.
<brobostigon> Azelphur: anyway, it was simply an observation.
<Azelphur> fair enough :)
<brobostigon> :)
<popey> brobostigon: what tablet did you get?
<brobostigon> popey: my dad got me the scroll 7 inch capacative.
<popey> ah
<brobostigon> i would have prefferred having honeycomb or ics though than gingerbread,
<popey> can you flash it?
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> it has an engineering bootloader as shipped.
 * daubers needs to acquire some insulating board, mdf and chocolate blocks tomorrow
<MartijnVdS> daubers: you're going to build a gingerbread house? ;)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Nah, just wargaming board
<daubers> s
<MartijnVdS> from chocolate?
<daubers> chocolate blocks are those little plastic things with screw holes for joining wood
<penguin42> A chocolate block does not have chocolate
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: blocks of chocolate do though
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Indeed, they're much better
 * daubers heads to bed
<daubers> night all
<brobostigon> popey: issue being, i could, i just need to work out, how to do a build, supporting hw properly.
 * brobostigon has moved into the modern age, a linux based tablet. from his n800.
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kroonsteen ?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Yes
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: strange name for it :)
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: What does  'Kroonsteen' literally translate as?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Think of the small blocks in a bar of chocolate dividing it, it looks similar from the top
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: "crown stone", from the Dutch word for chandelier
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: What a strange name for it :-)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: well they used to have porcelain ones to light up chandeliers when electricity was very new :)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: in Belgium they're apparently called something like "sugar cubes"
<popey> we often abbreviate them to choc-block
<penguin42> ironic, the Dutch and Belgians make much better chocolate
<popey> my first car was held together with them ☺
<MartijnVdS> I only have a few in some light fixtures
<penguin42> they're very useful with two halves of a 3 wire serial lead; you can swap it round
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: I've used stereo 3.5mm plugs for that :)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RS232_PCI-E.jpg
<MartijnVdS> there's no kill like overkill :)
<penguin42> what a damn odd way of doing it
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: I had some spare audio extension wire and needed to get serial to the other end of the house
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: worked fine :)
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: No, I meant the odd build of that PCI-e card
<MartijnVdS> oh
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: I don't get it - why go from PCI-e -> PCI -> Serial - with as far as I can tell a chip that only does one uart, and then have space for about 4 connectors on it?
<MartijnVdS> it looks like it could support another serial port and a parallel one
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Which is why I expected that chip to be a serial/parallel/everything chip - but it's just a uart by the looks of the datasheet
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<palnj> yum
<penguin42> no, apt
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-27
<popey> Morning all.
<dwatkins> hiya
<gordonjcp> morning
<feisar> I'm having trouble with OpenJRE and Audio. Under Ubuntu openjre seems only to find the PulseAudio virtual mixer, can I change this?
<gordonjcp> java and audio
<gordonjcp> you're brave
<feisar> hehe it's for Subsonic
<feisar> I think it will work if I uninstall openjre and go with Oracle's version but I didn't want to do that
<feisar> it looks like the Ubuntu version of openjre only has one audio mixer, a virtual pulse audio device
<feisar> which is no good for a 'headless' server
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<gordonjcp> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<daubers> Afternoon
<gordonjcp> hi
 * daubers makes use of the hackspaces interwebs
<christel> morning
<christel> er, afternoon perhaps
<AlanBell> afternoon
<popey> Hello
 * AlanBell wonders about Farnham drinkies over the next few days
<christel> DRINKIES \o/
<Pendulum> hiya
<gordonjcp> Pendulum: was that the New Year party round at mine?
<RaycisCharles> Why wasn't I invited?
<gordonjcp> RaycisCharles: you probably weren't hanging around in #lugradio at the time
<RaycisCharles> I would've brought a keg of Lithuanian vodka.
<Pendulum> gordonjcp: yeah
<Pendulum> gordonjcp: the person who I was responding to is in Edinburgh, which is why I mentioned the Scotland bit
<gordonjcp> Pendulum: you'll need to come out to the new place some time
<gordonjcp> flatter, fewer steps ;-)
<Pendulum> gordonjcp: sadly, I have no idea when I'll be over next. Probably not going to be any time soon :(
<RaycisCharles> Make sure you let me know this time.
<kvarley> Where is the grub list stored? I want to change the title of some of the entries in my boot list
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: that post on WHT is going quite well, my host saw it and I've got straight through to the boss there, haha
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: about your connection?
<Azelphur> yea
 * penguin42 hmms and hars about buying a new TV
<mgdm> I'm on a boat!
<DJones> mgdm: Paddle faster
<mgdm> this is a new boat; it has fancy new-fangled iron paddles
<mgdm> (or probably bronze now that I think about it)
<DJones> Hmmh, Bronze age boating
<mgdm> hehe
<MartijnVdS> very steampunk
<DJones> mgdm: I name your boat the "Not for hire"
<mgdm> heh
<Azelphur> haha wtf at mtr, first time I've ever seen this, it says I lost a packet going to my router, I'm on cabled gige
<Azelphur> weird
<Azelphur> and mtr --report gives totally different results than mtr on it's own \o/
<penguin42> Azelphur: You will occasionally get that - although it's rare, shouldn't be more than 1 or 2 packets an hour flat out at gige speeds
<Azelphur> fun
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: I seem to have 3-4 routes to almost anywhere in the world, chosen at random
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: so my MTR output becomes huge fast
<MartijnVdS> wait.. that's v6
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: That's not too unusual, although it's a little false in the sense that MTR uses packets that aren't normal packets and don't necessarily follow the normal routing tricks
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: true
<MartijnVdS> as long as it works.. :)
<penguin42> yeh it can occasionally be a bit misleading
<martsbradley> Hi folks,
<martsbradley> I'd like to get my app into ubuntu, I've just added it to launchpad tonight.   A couple of years ago it was a closed source app that I was trying to sell to teachers, sold two of them.
<martsbradley> Could someone try the build out on their machine, It works on mine :-)
<martsbradley> https://code.launchpad.net/sumtree
<martsbradley> To get the code down.
<martsbradley> bzr branch lp:sumtree      then the usual ./configure && make && make install
<ali1234> what does it do?
<martsbradley> Video of the app is at  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc9cu-ekFrg  ,   I've tried also on #wxwidgets and #launchpad-dev but there is no reply.
<ali1234> neither of those is an appropriate place
<ali1234> you know... arithmetic precidence is something almost nobody knows or cares about... just saying
<ali1234> (to the point where even if you know the correct rules, chances are whoever wrote down the question didn't anyway)
<martsbradley> Yea ali1234 I know that in the real world.     But in school they teach it.
<ali1234> which version of wx does it need?
<ali1234> i very much recommend rewriting it in QML
<martsbradley> 2.8
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785026/
<martsbradley> Qt, I was at that years ago.   Then jumped to wxwidget, Java Swing, and now Eclipse RCP.
<ali1234> wow
<ali1234> it's like you're travelling backwards through time or something
<martsbradley> I think that Eclipse RCP is really good, hard to get into tho.
<ali1234> i used swing at university in like 1998
<ali1234> that was a hellish experience
<martsbradley> ali1234,    did you do the ./configure.
<ali1234> yes
<martsbradley> I was doing Swing for a bank in 2005.  Its probably still in use.
<martsbradley> What version of wx-widgets have you got?
<martsbradley> wx-config --cflags
<martsbradley> -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__ -pthread
<martsbradley> Is what I have.
<ali1234> you should use wx-config
<martsbradley> (Its probably still in use) I mean Swing, not my crappy code :-)
<ali1234> oh yeah, swing had improved a lot since 98
<martsbradley> Ali do you have wx-common package installed?   I had to install that to get some m4 macro that was needed for the autotools.
<ali1234> yes
<martsbradley> I was following the help here http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Autoconf#Generating_the_configure_script when trying to create the configure.ac file.
<ali1234> i dont thinkt he problem is in the configuration
<martsbradley> The two compliation lines are the same on your machine and mine.
<martsbradley> Would you be able to output the result of the configure into a pastebin please?
<martsbradley> Also could I see the output of "wx-config --version",   It might be that I've specified 2.8.0 as the wx-widgets version but I need something more like 2.8.10
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785050/
<ali1234> i have 2.8.11
<martsbradley> Arrgh, then I don't know whats wrong.
<martsbradley> Maybe it just don't build with 2.8.11?
<martsbradley> But it does with 2.8.10.
<martsbradley> Thanks ali1234 for trying it out, I'm not sure why its not working.
<martsbradley> bye
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-28
<DJones> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<DJones> There's life in the channel :)
<MartijnVdS> Life? Don't talk to be about life... ;)
<andylockran> happy christmas day 4 :D
<DJones> NIce story, shows what you can do when you put your mind to it http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16306742
<gordboy> i wonder if his app is open source, but cutting the wheat from the chaff could be good for a lot of sites
<czajkowski> aloha
<MartijnVdS> gordboy: adblock :)
<gordboy> MartijnVdS: yeah for sure. altho i think you know i mean original content
<gordonjcp> does 12.04 still use Thunderbird for the mail client?
<czajkowski> hope so
 * TheOpenSourcerer wonders out-loud if AlanBell is around today...
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hope everyone had a great Christmas? I did.
<gordonjcp> TheOpenSourcerer: yeah pretty good
<gordonjcp> czajkowski: is there a way to make it less broken?
<gordonjcp> actually reading mail without it scattering it across two dozen tabs would be a good start
<TheOpenSourcerer> gordonjcp: Probably join #ubuntu-mozillateam and talk to the peeps in there like chriscoulson
<czajkowski> gordonjcp: it's not broken at all
<czajkowski> gordonjcp: perhaps wait till the 3rd
<czajkowski> most are on holidays
<czajkowski> :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> gordonjcp: Go to Preferences, Advanced, Reading & Display and click the box you prefer under "Open messages in:" perhaps?
<swat_> hi all
<daubers> morning
<gordonjcp> TheOpenSourcerer: meh, there's more to it than that
<gordonjcp> it's just too confusing
<TheOpenSourcerer> what is gordonjcp?
<gordonjcp> thunderbird
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh - I feel the same way about Evo ;-)
<TheOpenSourcerer> But been using TB since v2 I think.
<gordonjcp> TB2 was great
<gordonjcp> evolution is just as bad
<MartijnVdS> gmail \o/
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<AlanBell> hi TheOpenSourcerer
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ah ha - morning AlanBell
<TheOpenSourcerer> Have a good Christmas?
<AlanBell> it was indeed surprisingly tolerable
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<popey> Morning slackers
 * popey considers lunch
<popey> \o/ meatballs
<ujjain> "Thou has awoken me" < is this correct English?
<AlanBell> it is rather old English
<AlanBell> and you might say "thou hast awoken me"
<ujjain> right, good, that is the point.
<ujjain> ah, thanks :0
<AlanBell> or in a more modern way, "shut up, I am trying to sleep!"
<ujjain> XD
<penguin42> or just Uggghh?!
<MartijnVdS> Aren't those shoes?
<MartijnVdS> or boots
<penguin42> maybe, but it's also approximately the sound I make when awoken
<MartijnVdS> You sound like boots when you wake up... Hmm..
 * penguin42 finds it better just to stay in bed
 * MartijnVdS doesn't really have problems getting out of bed.
<MartijnVdS> Too bad work doesn't like me having a post-lunch nap ;)
<ujjain> AlanBell: Thanks, I used 'Thou hast' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUG-0UoF774. Just some issues with the synchronisation.
<TheOpenSourcerer> DevNullSmtp is a very handy tool to have for testing stuff. Just saying.
<andylockran> TheOpenSourcerer: what would it be used for?
<TheOpenSourcerer> catching smtp traffic
<andylockran> Ok
<andylockran> piping it to logs?
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's a smtp server emulator.
<AlanBell> yeah, it is great
<TheOpenSourcerer> If you want to run a cron job that might spam hundreds of users - and you want to test that the emails are getting sent. Send to this
<ali1234> what makes directories called /tmp/rcszUKaC5 etc?
<ali1234> they all start with rcs
<ali1234> then random letters
<ali1234> and owned by apache
<AlanBell> I don't have any if that helps
<ali1234> this is fedora
<ali1234> webserver
<mgdm> ali1234: PHP sessions?
<ali1234> PHP sessions is quite likely
<ali1234> now, why doesn't it clean them up?
<gordboy> isn't it rcs ci co stuff ?
<ali1234> maybe?
<ali1234> they are all empty afaict
<ali1234> but there's like 20000 of them
<gordboy> ali1234: who owns them ?
<ali1234> apache
<gordboy> dunno then
<ali1234> php sessions are supposed to be session_*
<mgdm> ali1234: actually, your sessions are more likely to be in /var/lib/php5 - those might be Apache scoreboard files
<mgdm> or some such
<ali1234> yes
<gordboy> ali1234: what about fuser -v or lsof on them to get processes
<ali1234> lsof is "command not found" - silly fedora
<mgdm> it might be in /sbin or /usr/sbin, which is not normally in your PATH
<ali1234> actually i think this is centos
<mgdm> silly Fedora/CentOS etc
<ali1234> ah, so it is
<ali1234> nothing has any of those files open :(
<ali1234> (directories)
<gordboy> got ctimes/mtimes for them ? stat
<ali1234> they are spread out over the past 3 months
<ali1234> so probably since last reboot
<ali1234> hmm no, they go back further than that
<gordboy> well unless you run out of inodes, if they are empty and unused, they should be harmless
<gordboy> next time you reboot, go into single user mode and zap them ...
<andylockran> hey guys - anyone else running a samba server on lucid.  Seeing a memory leak in committed memory, and not sure how to diagnose/report
<andylockran> http://imagebin.org/190685
<andylockran> the end of the red block is where I restarted samba
<andylockran> http://imagebin.org/190687
<ali1234> try to figure out what causes the leak
<ali1234> how long was it running for?
<ali1234> you'll need to run samba in valgrind and then do whatever it is that causes the leak a lot
<ali1234> but valgrind makes everything really really slow
<ali1234> so it is very helpful if you have some idea what causes it and how quickly it happens
<andylockran> ali1234: tends to be over a few months :)
<gordboy> it does look a bit nasty, admittedly. lots of swap
<gordboy> you might want to update your packages, cos long uptime means long bug fix latency
<andylockran> the system packages are all up to date, albeit no kernel update for ~100 days
<andylockran> apt-get update; aptitude full-upgrade
<gordboy> regular 2.6.32 kernel ? there have been many updates over the life of lucid. 2.6.32-37 just now. maybe have a look at the changelogs on the ubuntu packages site
<andylockran> 2.6.32-32-server at the moment
<andylockran> I'm aware we're circa .36 now
<Flashtek> life ?
<penguin42> where?
<Flashtek> -------->
<penguin42> It must be easter; Tesco have creme eggs out
<zleap> already.  typical eh
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<zleap> at this rate by the time easter is over they will be getting ready for christmas by May
<daubers> Evening
<zleap> hi
<MartijnVdS> ]o
<MartijnVdS> \o too
<brobostigon> o/
 * MartijnVdS listens to the radio
<MartijnVdS> Last week of the year - Top 2000 best songs (as voted by listeners)
<MartijnVdS> http://top2011.radio2.nl/lijst/
<penguin42> weird list; 1st Beatles one is awy down
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: Welcome to the Netherlands ;)
<mgdm> FFS, The Beatles weren't the be-all and end-all :-)
<mgdm> lots of good/better stuff has been done before and since
<MartijnVdS> They had too many songs, so people don't know which one to choose, so they're in the list lots of times, but not the highest :)
<mgdm> I don't get the fixation on them; particularly not the way Apple announced that their back catalogue was on iTunes
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: Marketing genius
<AlanBell> mgdm: that was interesting because of the apple trademark apart from anything else
<zleap> penguin42, interesting out of the beatles traks that quite a few of those were george harrison songs
<mgdm> AlanBell: well, yes
<AlanBell> although, that said, a lot of people interested in that news probably were not interested in the tradmark history
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: "The day you'll remember for the rest of your life", or whatever the phrasing was - 'meh'
<shauno> I think a lot of that noise was basically a victory dance after them holding out for so long
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: If your not busy, I got a very interesting reply from my host about the loss issues, was wondering if you could help me understand it a bit better :p
<popey> We went to new york some years back, we were standing in a queue, and when someone nearby heard we were english the first thing she said was 'oh, we love the beatles'
<popey> *sigh*
<mgdm> :(
<MartijnVdS> every American (and lots of Brits) seem to assume that in the Netherlands everyone smokes pot 24/7
<mgdm> when it's only 23/7?
<mgdm> :P
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: 8-)
<DJones> Hang on, how can you compare the american idea of an "English" accent with the Beatles scouse accents :)
<penguin42> DJones: Americans know all the English accents; from the baddies in the films
<Azelphur> popey: amazingly for someone that plays online with loads of people I don't get too much attention for the heavy british accent I have, haha
<Azelphur> popey: I did once have a group of about 5 south african women swooning over it once, demanding I kept talking so they could hear my accent, haha
<DJones> penguin42: My point exactly, I don't think I've ever heard anybody speak like a "Brit" does in an a US made film
<penguin42> DJones: Yeh; although I was on a train going through Huyton outside Liverpool the other week, and it was easily the deapest accent I can remember hearing; and I live in North Manc and hear lots of Bury/Lancashire accents
<DJones> penguin42: I find Bolton/Rochdale accents are very strong
<DJones> Whereabouts in North M/cr are you, I'm not that far away in Runcorn
<penguin42> DJones: Somewhere between Bury and Manc
<DJones> penguin42: Right
<DJones> We've (work anyway) have an office around there - Prestwich
<penguin42> where?
<DJones> Sorry, was getting confused then, the office I was thinking of is in Prestbury, not Prestwich
<DJones> Thats what happens after one day in work, my memory goes
<penguin42> haha
<daubers> Evening
<zleap> evening
<daubers> hopefully tomorrow I'll have an mqtt based bloggy post to post :D
<daubers> if I can get quickly to play ball anyway
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: I can give it a go, if it's not too late
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/December%202011/minecraft.html
<Azelphur> I'm pretty much considering up and ditching now, it seems quite bad that they are suspending people over such tiny attacks
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: is this for your hosting?
<Azelphur> yes
<gordonjcp> tbh I don't know enough about the issue
<gordonjcp> if they're getting packeted to hell and back then I can see that it would upset their fabric
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: look at the graph, they suspended a server over a 100mbit/sec (peak) attack
<gordonjcp> well, if they hadn't then would the server owner have ended up with excess bandwidth charges?
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: perhaps, but I doubt it, the default/lowest plan is 10TB/mo
<Azelphur> plus, can't the attack just be blocked upstream, before it hits the server?
<gordonjcp> not easily
<Azelphur> true not easily, I mean I could understand taking it down, implementing a block for the attack and bringing it back up again
<Azelphur> but from what they are saying (And what I've confirmed in future mails) they just seem to suspend people over it
<Azelphur> and that 100mbit attack disrupted everything connected to the switch, so someone else got attacked, my server suffered
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: I don't work for a hosting company, but you could probably find other people who do
<gordonjcp> and if you're not happy with your current host, then go somewhere else
<gordonjcp> I like Bitfolk, as do many others in here
<gordonjcp> Bytemark too
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: thought you did, what's the thing in your signature? just a host you use? :)
<Azelphur> I have to be in (or around) NYC really
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: signature?
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: your forum signature on webhostingtalk
<gordonjcp> o_O
<gordonjcp> link?
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7872324#post7872324
 * gordonjcp does not recall ever posting there
<Azelphur> gordonjcp: haha, Is it just someone with an extremely similar name?
<Azelphur> 4th post
<gordonjcp> Azelphur: o_O
<gordonjcp> must be
<mgdm> that's a gordonrp, not a gordonjcp
<Azelphur> haha, that's a fun coincidence
<mgdm> and he's in the US :-)
<Azelphur> yea, I just noticed the difference, didn't notice it first time
<Azelphur> fun
<gordonjcp> right, sod it, hot shower, large whisky and lots of moisturiser
<zleap> http://oilrush-game.com/  << looks cool
<Azelphur> zleap: indeed
<zleap> nice they also release a linux version
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-29
<Azelphur> I assume if a TF2 server (Single threaded application) eats an entire core of an i7 860 @ 2.8ghz, it's not gonna survive at all on a Xeon 5620 2.4ghz, right?
<Azelphur> the i7 kinda struggles, I see little periods where the server isn't running optimally on rare occasions, it's right on the edge.
<penguin42> Azelphur: Well, I think the 5620 has a bigger cache - so who knows?
<Azelphur> penguin42: *shrug*
<Seeker`> aren't Xeons a different architecture?
<Azelphur> I'd imagine so, rather difficult to compare
<penguin42> Seeker`: Memory system is, but cores are the same - although a bit out of step with which core is which xeon
<popey> Azelphur: the i7 will 'turbo' up to 3.46 GHz for a single threaded app though won't it.
<hamitron> not much use if using all cores though :/
<popey> true
<Azelphur> yea, I'm using 4 of the single threaded application
<Azelphur> so it shouldn't turbo very much
<Azelphur> I might be saved again though, my friend that works at choopa is hooking me up with some very, very shiny things.
<supermanintights> what's the calendar support for the ical format like?  I run an apartments business and need to sync to calendars with a very regular update rate?  pretty much the only thing i need to confirm before i make the switch :)
<shauno> be worth finding someone who's used it a bit more recently, but I've never had any problem with evolution or mozilla sunbird
<shauno> ical's format is pretty much the standard now, so google calendar & such all export with ics too
<shauno> (also be worth trying at not-2.30am ;)
<supermanintights> LOL
<supermanintights> thanks shauno
<supermanintights> wasn't really expecting much of a response at this tiem
<supermanintights> but
<supermanintights> worth the post
<supermanintights> cheers :)
<shauno> I've used sunbird with ical calendars recently, but on windows; and evolution about 5 years ago. no complaints
<supermanintights> sunbird was ok, i just prefer to stick with OS bundled software for the most part - downloading lots of different software for individual tasks annoy me for some reason
<supermanintights> do you know if support for dual monitors has been made easier in recent versions?  it used to be a pain to do it each time - rather than it automatically recognising and then showign the second screen automatically - which is something i really like in windows (lazy, but it's enough of an issue to be a factor)
<shauno> heh, if Azelphur is wake (and he usually is), he'd be able to point you better on that one
<Azelphur> oO, questions for me
 * Azelphur reads
<supermanintights> LOL
<Azelphur> calendar stuff? I don't know too much o.O
<supermanintights> ubuntu community - love it, best part of ubuntu
<supermanintights> i think the dual monitors was aimed at you
<shauno> Azelphur: nah, the last one, dual-head
<Azelphur> oh, dual head that's totally my department :D
<supermanintights> i use two
<Azelphur> Yes, dual head support has been made much better
<supermanintights> a standard vga monitor - for general work
<supermanintights> and a big tv via hdmi for media
<Azelphur> especially on the ATI open source drivers, they are quite literally zero config plug and play
<supermanintights> think my card is nvdia
<Azelphur> You should be able to configure that very easily using nvidia-settings
<supermanintights> is there a way of getting it to read automatically and run the dualboot when i plug in - a la windows?
<Azelphur> So when you plug the hdmi in, it automatically enables it?
<supermanintights> yeah, or the vga cable
<supermanintights> it's a small task i know
<Azelphur> I'm not sure how you'd do the detection of the plugging in
<Azelphur> but you could probably make a desktop icon for it easily
<supermanintights> but it was enough of a pain that it was one of the reasons i went back to windows
<Azelphur> (IE plug in, press desktop icon button, done)
<supermanintights> hmm, i don't mind a desktop icon/keystroke shortcut - just the whole shebang used to drive me nuts - as i'm constantly moving about and unplugging/plugging
<supermanintights> how does windows recognise it automatically - is there a way to duplicate that?
<supermanintights> if not - the icon/keystroke is more than fine - i can work with that easily
<Azelphur> supermanintights: I have no idea
<Azelphur> that's why I don't know how to duplicate it
<Azelphur> :P
<supermanintights> :P
<Azelphur> but yes, icon/keystroke should be entirely possible (nvidia-settings has lots of shiny command line options)
 * hamitron wishes he could get it working in windows
<hamitron> ;)
<supermanintights> awesome - you've pretty much sold my last line of concerns about ubuntu
<supermanintights> get what working hamitron?
<hamitron> multi-monitor
<supermanintights> plug in and go?
<supermanintights> works for me
<hamitron> if I turn one off, it needs to be re-detected each time
<supermanintights> really? that's unusual
<supermanintights> let me look for this software that was really advanced for dual screens
<hamitron> annoying, but I now know how to do it
<supermanintights> http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/
<hamitron> but be better if it just worked
<supermanintights> (probably about to be kicked for discussing the enemy, but people helped me - if i can help back, i'll do it)
<hamitron> hehe, ty
<supermanintights> what file system should i format my usb stick to install ubuntu?  i'm running a hackintosh (so osx snow leopard)
<hamitron> I only use a 2nd screen, because I am too lazy to unclamp my racing wheel for the desk.... so just move position
<hamitron> from*
<Azelphur> supermanintights: btw, I'm a quad (sort of technically hex) screen user
<Azelphur> hehe
<supermanintights> fml
<supermanintights> how did you do that?
<supermanintights> i can never get more than 1 extra screen running
<Azelphur> with great difficulty, once you get beyond dual it becomes a bit of a nightmare
<Azelphur> hehe
<supermanintights> do you need special hardware/software? or just spend time configuring?"
<Azelphur> I have a dual X screen setup, it's sort of like having 2 separate dual screen computers, I can't drag windows between them, they have their own instance of everything (panels, etc) and are almost entirely independent
<supermanintights> hmm
<Azelphur> if I rotate the compiz cube, it'll only rotate it on 2 of the 4 screens
<supermanintights> is that useful then?
<Azelphur> it's not special no, I have a GTX 570 which I do my gaming on, and a 8800GT which I just use to drive the other monitors for desktop purposes
<supermanintights> surely being able to run all 4/5 screens in one running and interact would be better?
<Azelphur> yes, but that's not possible unfortunately
<supermanintights> least it looks cool with the chicks right? :P
<Azelphur> well, it's sort of possible, you just take a massive performance hit and get no compiz which makes it suck
<Azelphur> supermanintights: haha, totally ;)
<supermanintights> really? i've seen my friend do it with 3 screens - got triplehead hardware or something
<Azelphur> supermanintights: you'll probably find that was on ATI
<supermanintights> but he uses a macpro
<supermanintights> macbook pro i mean
<Azelphur> the macs typically ship with ATI's
<Azelphur> so that adds up.
<supermanintights> yeah
<supermanintights> all the stuff about my laptop suggests it's ATI
<supermanintights> but when i was running windows - it only seemed to register NVIDIA
<supermanintights> so i don't know what mine is, assume nvidia but megh
<supermanintights> meh
<Azelphur> My dream is that one day nvidia will get their shit into gear, and compiz will sort out per-screen compiz cube
<Azelphur> then I'll be a happy camper.
<supermanintights> :P
<supermanintights> "I have a dream"
<Azelphur> indeed haha
<Azelphur> supermanintights: if your laptops got Ubuntu on it, just run lspci | grep VGA in a terminal, it'll tell ya what card(s) it has
<supermanintights> i'm on OSX at the moment
<Azelphur> if your lucky that may even work on OSX
<supermanintights> and lspci didn't work before
<Azelphur> fair enough :p
<supermanintights> i only went to OSX because all my friends use macbook pro, and paid lots of money
<supermanintights> it was a big **** you to them raving on about it, and how worth every penny it was
<supermanintights> never hated an OS more, and that includes Vista
<Azelphur> haha
<supermanintights> can linux read the OSX filesystem?
<Azelphur> ye
<Azelphur> +s
<supermanintights> OS extended - journaled?
<Azelphur> should be fine
<supermanintights> hmm
<supermanintights> interesting
<Azelphur> (I don't actually know, it's just that Linux seems to read everything, so just assume yes)
<supermanintights> haha
<supermanintights> i think it'll be a moot point
<supermanintights> unless i want to install to cd which i really cba doing
<supermanintights> meh
<Azelphur> :)
<supermanintights> how come you're still awake at this hour?
<supermanintights> not that i'm complaining
<supermanintights> you've been a huge help
<Azelphur> I'm nocturnal
<Azelphur> :D
<supermanintights> but still :P
<supermanintights> yeah, i am, don't want to be - people are making morning plans
<supermanintights> i'm still awake now
<supermanintights> and feel like if i had to stay awake until 8am - it's not a big deal
<supermanintights> screw it, i'll do all the swapping over tomorrow
<Azelphur> haha
<supermanintights> or else i really will be working on this all night, which isn't a good thing
<Azelphur> yea, I've been staying up till like 8 recently
<Azelphur> I try not to, but I've been dealing with datacenter issues and my datacenter is in NJ
<Azelphur> time zones \o/
<supermanintights> normally it's a not a problem, it's when friends make morning plans now i'm back home for xmas that's the problem
<supermanintights> :P
<Azelphur> haha
<supermanintights> know the feeling
<supermanintights> finding out about scheduled SMS and scheduled emails have been a life saver for me
<ali1234> wat is PMOS??
<ali1234> http://www.americanmicrosemi.com/information/spec/?ss_pn=UPD552C
<ali1234> :S
<Azelphur> ali1234: you havn't heard this one yet, your gonna love it
<Azelphur> ali1234: minecraft is bringing down switches in my datacenter (sort of)
<ali1234> it does that
<Azelphur> haha
<ali1234> plays hell with packet shapers too
<Azelphur> guess that doesn't surprise you too much then :p
<ali1234> i suspect the switch is really a packet shaper
<Azelphur> ali1234: perhaps, it's getting screwed over continually by small 100mbit DDoS attacks
<Azelphur> my host also informed me that they are dealing with these small 100mbit DDoS attacks by instantly terminating the service of any of the victims
<Azelphur> which is...not so good, I'm running away :p
<ali1234> man i hate searching for data sheets
<mattt> crap, jet lagged ... woke up at 4:30 AM :/
<shauno> Trying to add firewall rules from my phone at 7am .. Not my finest feat in forethought
<mattt> heh
<AlanBell> shauno: do not sit on the branch you are cutting with the chainsaw
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: *waves*
<AlanBell> christel was suggesting drinkies in Farnham this year sometime, which realisticaly means tonight or tomorrow
<czajkowski> we're off visiting both nights
<czajkowski> I am also smothered with a cold
<czajkowski> :(
<AlanBell> oh well, there is always next year
<AlanBell> how is the new place?
<czajkowski> this is true
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> try9ing to navigate via boxes
<czajkowski> it;s a fully furnished place
<czajkowski> and has a lot of stuff so trying to box it away and take out our stuff
<MartijnVdS> it's a bit like using Unity after getting used to Gnome2
 * AlanBell sends round the analogy police
<czajkowski> MartijnVdS: eh no
<czajkowski> new year folks stiop giving out about unity :)
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: is it like using Gnome Shell after getting used to Unity then?
<AlanBell> like using emacs when you are used to vi
<czajkowski> AlanBell: congrats on IRCC
 * AlanBell just uses nano and gedit
<AlanBell> thanks czajkowski
<AlanBell> popey: TheOpenSourcerer: up for a few beers in Farnham?
<daubers> Good moaning
 * christel grmbles
<christel> i have water EVERYWHERE
<MartijnVdS> You're >70% water, so that's good, right?
<czajkowski> christel: oh I take it this is not on purpose
<christel> indeed not!
<christel> the pipes under my sink came apart back in november, had a plumber out, he spent hours fiddling with them...
<christel> a month later they just came apart in the SAME bloody place
<christel> i am most impressed
<TheOpenSourcerer> AlanBell: To be spoken in the voice of Hong Kong Phooey: "COULD BE!"
<christel> and he is clearly having his christmas holidays still as he's not picking up the phone, so i just left a rather irate "get over here now and fix this, for free!" type message on his answerphone
<AlanBell> I replumbed the bathroom and kitchen in the old house we had
<christel> is that you offering to come do my plumbing? ;)
<AlanBell> not sure where my blowtorch is now
<christel> i have decided i might die, whomever did the wiring decided that the best place for power for dishwasher/washing machine would be under the sink, with the pipes
<christel> so the sockets are now soaking wet
<AlanBell> I used to have all the gear, pipe cutting tools and a bag of assorted joints
<christel> and i am too much of a wuss to try turn them off!
<czajkowski> christel: aye sockets for the dishwasher back at home at under the sink
<czajkowski> as is the case here for dishwasher and washing machine
<czajkowski> they do have the gargabrage disposal fuse on/off switch on the actual worktop
<matti> Eh.
<matti> issyl0: :)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<christel> if i manage to dry it, would ducttape hold it together until the plumber responds (if i then attempt to use the sink/dishwasher/washing machine etc as little as possible until he turns his bloody phone on?)
<daubers> christel: Is it PVC pipe or copper pipe?
<AlanBell> and is it hot, cold or waste?
 * AlanBell does *not* like waste
<gordonjcp> christel: can you get a photo of the pipes?
<gordonjcp> christel: if you look in your fuse box you'll probably find that the kitchen sockets are on a separate breaker to the rest of the house
<christel> AlanBell: yeah it's the outlet thingie from the sink
<christel> and it's pvc
<AlanBell> christel: 40mm pvc waste pipe
<AlanBell> smelly :(
<christel> basically it looks like what he did when he "replaced" it last month was to replace it with a bit without any threading on
<christel> because it's just slipped out from the threaded bit, but it's entirely smooth
<daubers> Ah! It's probably a push joint
<gordonjcp> yup
<daubers> You get push connect joints in pvc rather than threaded joints
<gordonjcp> what you do is unscrew the plastic collar, slip that over the pipe, then unpick the rubber ring from the trap
<christel> i haven't got the faintest idea what you are talking about, but i find it very exciting that you do
<gordonjcp> christel: get a photo and I'll draw a diagram
 * czajkowski hugs christel 
<christel> DIAGRAM :D
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fySyTNCiMes
<christel> OK! i have unscrewed the collar and i have the rubber ring in my hand! what do i do now? :D
<gordonjcp> slide the rubber bit up the pipe about the width of your index finger, maybe a little further
<gordonjcp> there might be a little plastic ring that goes between the collar and the rubber ring to act as a washer
<gordonjcp> then slide the pipe back into the trap and screw the collar up fairly tight
<gordonjcp> not absolutely horsed up, just so it starts to squeeze the rubber seal
<gordonjcp> if it still leaks, tighten it a little more
<AlanBell> is the ring undamaged and clean?
<christel> AlanBell: YES
<christel> also, IT WORKED
<AlanBell> yay
<christel> who needs men when you have #ubuntu-uk!?
<czajkowski> lol
<christel> thank you daubers, AlanBell and gordonjcp <3
<czajkowski> true to be fair
<daubers> heh
<gordonjcp> christel: no problem ;-)
<AlanBell> if I have any trouble with a waste pipe I now know who to call ;)
<gordonjcp> christel: it should probably fall at a slight angle from the trap, otherwise all kinds of gunk builds up
<christel> i would easily have spent 200 quid on having a plumber come around to drink tea and uuhm and aah at it you know
<christel> AlanBell: haha <3
 * gordonjcp used to have to regularly - like, every two weeks - remove and degunk the pipe under the bath
<gordonjcp> I guess one upside is that I no longer have to remove vast quantities of long purple hair from the bath trap.
<christel> (i wonder why it took the plumber 3 hours when he came to fix the exact same thing back in november)
<christel> because less irc time that was a 2minute job
<christel> (admittedly i drank less tea)
<christel> you guys are so lovely!
<christel> and i am now having a proud diy achievement moment
<christel> which is bad, because i am now contemplating whether i could also just ask you guys how to fix my floors instead of getting a Man in to do them..
<christel> (i've pulled up the carpets to discover lovely wooden floors, only there's a few bits missing that i need to replace and then i need to sand and varnish them!)
<AlanBell> christel: *you* fixed the sink
<AlanBell> you can do the floors too
<christel> <3
<christel> AlanBell: operation shrinkage is going well -- i have managed to lose 4st now, now to hope it doesn't find me again!
<AlanBell> thats great
<christel> \o/
<AlanBell> christel--
<christel> indeed!
<mikeatvillage> so, this is the place to go if I need advice on my drainage?
<christel> absolutely!
<mikeatvillage> :-)
<popey> AlanBell: when?
<AlanBell> tonight or tomorrow
<popey> cant do tomorrow, got a wedding
<popey> GNNNNNN!
<MartijnVdS> popey: who are you marrying?
<popey> properly annoying issue with my laptop
<popey> i type in irssi and the screen doesnt update
<popey> i have to force a screen update with CTRL+L
<MartijnVdS> Ctrl+L ?
<popey> i have to do that all the time
<MartijnVdS> Ctrl+A, Ctrl+L?
<popey> yes
<popey> well, ALT+A, then CTRL+L
<MartijnVdS> maybe some other CtrlA combo broke it (flow control)?
<MartijnVdS> there's also "normal" C-l, without C-a
<popey> hang on
<popey> I have been doing c-l to 'fix' the issue of screen not updating
<popey> what is c-a, c-l?
<MartijnVdS> it forces screen to do a screen update
<MartijnVdS> instead of the app that happens to be running
<AlanBell> popey: tonight it is then
 * popey checks with mothership
<popey> ok
<AlanBell> yay
<popey> hmm, seems okay now I have done c-a, c-l
<popey> has that toggled something on again?
<popey> I can imagine I accidentially c-a,c-l in the past
<popey> bah, no
<popey> ahhh, c-a,l, not c-a,c-l
<popey> grrr
<popey> sometimes updates, sometimes doesn't
<MartijnVdS> try C-a C-f
<MartijnVdS> you might have done that accidentally?
<popey> do you mean c-a,f
<popey> for flow
<MartijnVdS> yes
<popey> i may have, yes.
<popey> tried +flow, now on -flow
<popey> seems better
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<popey> thanks
<MartijnVdS> popey: C-a,: nethack on
<MartijnVdS> popey: ;)
<smittix> Afternoon all.
<jacobw> afternoon
<smittix> How goes?
<jacobw> i'm well and waiting patiently for the new year
<jacobw> yourself?
<smittix> Good thanks. In the middle of a massive ERP implementation :/
<penguin42> you can be good while doing an ERP implementation?
<smittix> I am trying to stay positive
<smittix> heh
<AlanBell> smittix: what ERP?
<penguin42> AlanBell: Enterprise Resource Planning
<AlanBell> :) I know that bit!
<AlanBell> which one?
<penguin42> oh sorry I imagined an is
<AlanBell> we do openERP implementations, but try to avoid them being massive
 * popey bets on SAP
<smittix> AlanBell: It's called Accord.
 * AlanBell observes yet another failed bet on SAP
<smittix> haha
<smittix> by a company called BCP.
<AlanBell> interesting stuff
<smittix> Printing formats do my nut in.
 * TheOpenSourcerer is currently looking at OpenERP invoice templates...
<TheOpenSourcerer> At least it is ODF.
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: beers this evening?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmmm. Not sure just yet. I'm out all day tomorrow Golf then lots of beer. Not sure I'll get (or deserve) another pass. I will ask though when she gets home.
<gordboy> paul, i'm just waiting for glasgow cid to call back regarding the electron club at the cca, see you at curlers at 6 for a pint
<gordboy> damn wrong tab. sowwy
<mgdm> a/24
<mgdm> oops
 * penguin42 hates to think what that was about ...
<gordonjcp> gordboy: freak
<smittix> TheOpenSourcerer: I am looking invoice templates too. Trying to blank a label if there is no data in the field.
<smittix> Writter in Progress
<smittix> bah shocking upload speeds via SFTP
<penguin42> I mentioned Creme eggs in a G+ checkin and got 3 +1s from ladies I'd never heard of
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Bell] Ubuntu IRC Council - http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/12/29/ubuntu-irc-council-2/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-irc-council-2
<Laney> ops plz
<christel> penguin42: mmmmcreme eggs.
<christel> (did you mention Daviey ?)
<penguin42> Daviey?
<christel> he likes creme eggs very much.
 * christel nods
<Pendulum> christel: don't confuse the uninitiated
<czajkowski> or scare them
<christel> hehe
<czajkowski> christel: did the plumber ever get back to you
<penguin42> christel: tbh I don't like creme eggs - too much creme and not enough chocolate
<christel> czajkowski: no :(
<christel> penguin42: ah see i am the other way around, i cant stand the chocolate but i love the goo! so i lick them clean and discard the chocolate :S
<penguin42> christel: I think you need a more hygenic way of separating them and then we might do a deal
<czajkowski> lol
 * mgdm hands christel a spoon
<christel> haha
<penguin42> christel: Not that creme eggs have good chocolate, but it's still chocolate!
<christel> mgdm: thanking you!
<christel> i wonder if i could go around shops extracting the goo with a syringe and leaving the chocolate eggs behind
<christel> (and then we'd have hordes of disappointed children wondering why their creme egg was faulty)
<penguin42> you'd think Cadburys would have started selling jars of the stuff for people like you by now
<christel> i agree! they are missing out
<gordonjcp> it's just fondant, you can make it
<DJones> christel: http://www.angelfire.com/wizard/pawdygrrl/recipes/top-secret_recipes/cadbury_creme_egg.html
<christel> DJones, gordonjcp : i love you.
<christel> first you sort out my leak, then you tell me how to make creme egg creme!
<DJones> Heh
<DJones> All you'll need now is to find a dentist via the channel :)
<christel> hahaha
<christel> yes!
<gordonjcp> launchpad really is *horrible* to use
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Most of ht ebug systems are - lp is far from the worst (well, at least when it isn't timing out)
<gordonjcp> penguin42: that's part of the problem
<buzz_> yeh when launchpad doesnt time out, it's ok
<gordonjcp> also I can never remember my password, since it forces me to use the wrong password
<penguin42> ?
<gordonjcp> one I can't remember, with a weird mix of capitalisation etc
<buzz_> i keep mine in the browser
<buzz_> and in keepass
<gordonjcp> that's a lot of effort to go to for something I use every few months
<buzz_> it's a lot of effort to keep the password in your webbrowser ?
<buzz_> surely thats convenient.
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alistair McKinlay] If you oppose this then& - http://www.10people.co.uk/index.php/2011/12/if-you-oppose-this-then/
<kvarley> Installing CoD4 on the latest stable wine version I get "Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation." How can I fix this?
<kvarley> ( I have asked on WineHQ but often this channel provides a speedier answer =] )
<Azelphur> kvarley: wine --version ?
<kvarley> Azelphur: wine-1.3.35
<kvarley> Azelphur: I think it may be a read error
<Azelphur> you on the steam version, or latest 1.7?
<Azelphur> or retail DVD?
<kvarley> Azelphur: Trying to install from the retail DVD
<kvarley> Azelphur: How can I extract a .iso? I think my backup isn't mounting properly
<Azelphur> kvarley: have you read the appdb / done the patches?
<Azelphur> kvarley: file-roller should do it (It's the default extraction tool in Ubuntu)
<kvarley> Azelphur: yes, there is no mention of my error code. I can't do the patches until I have installed the retail version
<kvarley> Azelphur: I'll just install from the proper DVD rather than my backed up image
<kvarley> Azelphur: Thanks for the help anyways
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> yw
<Azelphur> also punkbuster working is interesting, I wonder if that means I can use it with BF2 now, I missed BF2.
<MartijnVdS> Laney: sorry ;)
<Laney> BOOM BOOM!
<MartijnVdS> Laney: hm?
<czajkowski> danfish: http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/london/london-irish-rugby/2292271
<AlanBell> popey: so you can come out to play? what time and how are you getting here?
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/london/london-irish-rugby/2292271
<zleap> Flashtek
<mattt> czajkowski: bloody good deal, gonna get me some tickets
<aquarius> yo
<MartijnVdS> yo
<aquarius> anyone feel particularly sysadminy today? :)
<mattt> i may be living in reading by 26th of feb too, which is even better :D
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: what's the problem
<aquarius> jono and I have managed to make our server, er, not boot
<MartijnVdS> physical or virtual?
<aquarius> physical, but remote
<aquarius> but I have access to an admin shell via bytemark, fortunately
<aquarius> all the data's still there
<aquarius> I can boot from a netboot image and then chroot into the server and it's all still there
<aquarius> it just hangs when booting
<MartijnVdS> OK.. but "normal" booting fails
<aquarius> what I thought I might do is apt-get install --reinstall all the kernel packages and stuff
<aquarius> but I don't know which packages to *do*
<MartijnVdS> linux-image-{whatever the latest is}
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: while chrooted
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> ah, it seems to be linux-image-server, for a start, and I tried reinstalling that (and initramfs-tools and udev) and that hasn't helped :(
<aquarius> so... now I'm looking for ideas
<mattt> aquarius: where specifically is it hanging?
<MartijnVdS> you need linux-image-someversion-server
<aquarius> !!!
<aquarius> it seems to be coming back up!
<aquarius> hm
<MartijnVdS> *\o/*
<aquarius> maybe it's working
<aquarius> clearly just talking to you has helped :P
<mattt> maybe it was fscking :P
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: rubberducking
<aquarius> yay! it works!
<aquarius> now gonna restart it and check that it actually works on a restart )
 * mattt holds onto his butt
<MartijnVdS> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RubberDucking
<MartijnVdS> (which triggers an fsck on another partition which takes another century and a half to complete)
<aquarius> haha
<DJones> So thats one sink plumbing thats been fixed, one recipe of cream egg filling, & one server fixed all through conversation in -uk today :)
<aquarius> rubber ducking. I like that
<aquarius> bloke I know recommends telling your problem to the M-x doctor thing in emacs ;)
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: same thing really :)
<aquarius> I think maybe it was fscking and that was taking ages
<aquarius> and lo, I reboot and it's fscking again :)
 * mattt just wrote a python unittest ... scaring myself here
<popey> AlanBell: not sure, annoying family is annoying
<MartijnVdS> mattt: \o/ unit tests
 * MartijnVdS writes Perl ones all day
<mattt> MartijnVdS: i don't code enough to really know when it's appropriate, but i just found a great opportunity to write such a test :D
<MartijnVdS> mattt: it's ALWAYS appropriate
<MartijnVdS> mattt: http://misko.hevery.com/code-reviewers-guide/ \o/
<aquarius> and we're up!
<aquarius> yay
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: time for a big blog post to catch up
<zleap> i got the impression it auto fsck'd the file system every so many reboots
<MartijnVdS> zleap: that, or after a set amount of time has passed
<zleap> yeay
<zleap> yeah, if you cancel it just tries again the next time until you let it run the test fully
<AlanBell> and now it rains :(
<MartijnVdS> :(
<AlanBell> zleap: every 30 mounts by default (not quite the same as reboots, but close enough
<zleap> ah thanks
<zleap> anyway its a good idea really,
<christel> aww your chickens will get wet :(
<MartijnVdS> hmm wet chicks
<MartijnVdS> *cough*
<zleap> lol
<christel> MartijnVdS: oh shussh you! :P
<mattt> daubers: ipv6?  nice :)
<daubers> mattt: At the hackspace :) All ipv6 in here
<popey> MartijnVdS: my screen refresh issue is nothing to do with screen/irssi
<popey> MartijnVdS: if i open gnome terminal on my laptop and do ls -ltr, sometimes it doesn't update
<MartijnVdS> popey: scary/strange?
<MartijnVdS> does "reset" fix it?
<AlanBell> can you then drag the window about without it updating?
<popey> need to test that, its not immediately reproducable
<popey> it sometimes updates part of the window
<popey> like its a video driver / xdamage / compiz issue
<popey> like it will update a square
<czajkowski> anyone here live in Kent
<czajkowski> attempting  (poorly) to find a train station near a place in kent and failing
<czajkowski> I want to get to Biggin hill airport, which I know is in kent, so trying to work backwards how to get there via train
<christel> oooh, my friend louise lived in biggin hill
<christel> the irish loon who is 6'3" and used to play for munster!
<christel> (i have no idea where the nearest train station is mind)
<czajkowski> christel: have you seennhttp://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/london/london-irish-rugby/2292271
<oly> czajkowski, westerham i think is near biggin hill, not sure if that helps
<Azelphur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAo-DmzdvK0 this guy is hilarious, haha
<daubers> Python gtk question!
<daubers> I have an image box, and putting an image in it
<daubers> resizing the image with a pixbuf, but how the hell can I find out what the size of the widget is to resize it to that
<gordonjcp> I think you get the allocation for the widget
<dutchie> mmm, http://developer.gnome.org/pygtk/stable/class-gtkwidget.html#method-gtkwidget--get-allocation looks useful
<daubers> Yeah, still mucking me around though :(
<daubers> So what the hell is wrong with this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/787163/
<MartijnVdS> indentation?
<ali1234> you're using gtk
<Azelphur> I had an interesting idea the other day, I keep seeing all these hybrid SSDs floating about. I wonder if it's possible to do that in software?
<daubers> returns http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/787165/
<daubers> (other than indentation, pastebin broke it)
<Azelphur> I have a 40GB SSD and I'm only using like 10GB of that, would be interesting to have a "1TB Hybrid drive" which was just a combo of my SSD's spare space, and my standard 1TB Sata HDD
<christel> czajkowski: oooh
<mgdm> Azelphur: the hybrid drives have the advantage that the SSD bit and the HD bit are linked by something very very fast
<mgdm> Azelphur: if they're in separate units, they won't
<Azelphur> aww :(
<mgdm> Morning aquarius
<daubers> GAH! Stupid gtk
<aquarius> yo
 * aquarius is also struggling with gtk :)
<jacobw> daubers: gtk-- ;)
<daubers> wtf does Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size actually mean basil?
<penguin42> daubers: Well I know nowt about PyGtk but normally child classes are bigger than parents
<daubers> penguin42: All I'm trying to do is load an image into a pixbuf
<penguin42> daubers: My guess is it's a difference in opinion between versions of python and/or gtk
<aquarius> anyone feeling knowledgeable about gtk drag and drop? :)
<daubers> Poxy damn thing
<MartijnVdS> 2 people who love GTK ;)
 * penguin42 swears at Android ndk
<mgdm> I've thus far managed to avoid to use the NDK for anything
<penguin42> mgdm: I'm just playing with it and it's refusing to do a build
<daubers> bah! turns out it's quickly being pants
<monster2323> I so badly want to be hired as a software engineer
<monster2323> but is it wrong to be hired as a sys admin?
<monster2323> when I graduate
<penguin42> monster2323: In some places it can be hard to switch from sysadmin groups to dev
<monster2323> in geographical terms?
<penguin42> monster2323: I mean in some companies
<monster2323> ah ok
<monster2323> If I do become a software engineer how much sys admin work is there usually?
<monster2323> I'm clueless
<mgdm> it depends on mnay factors
<mgdm> the company, the type of software, the platform it runs on, the size of the company, etc etc
<monster2323> ahhh ok
<penguin42> monster2323: Very much depends on the company; in some types of software engineer stuf fthere would be no sysadmin
<monster2323> what advice would you give a n00b?
<mgdm> impossible to say
<monster2323> anything!
<monster2323> anything at all
<penguin42> monster2323: If you want to be a softie then try and get a job being a softie; if the only job you can get is an admin and you're OK with it then go for it, but keep an eye out
<monster2323> out of interest
<monster2323> do both make equal money in general?
<penguin42> monster2323: Again depends a lot
<monster2323> because I know a few admins who seem to know a lot about programming
<penguin42> monster2323: Sysadmins for specialist stuff can make a lot of money
<monster2323> ahh po
<monster2323> ok*
<penguin42> but so can specialist softies
<Supermanintights> hey guys - i'm looking to dualboot (from scratch - computer is currently sitting on the windows install screen) windows 7 and ubuntu.  someone told me last night to start by installing windows first.  i've never dualbooted before.  i've just found this guide: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony - can someone with experience tell me if this is a
<Supermanintights> good guide to follow - and which i should install/run first - windows 7 or ubuntu?  thanks :)
<monster2323> depends
<monster2323> if you're very new to linux
<monster2323> I'd recommend wubi
<monster2323> first
<Supermanintights> i've used ubuntu before
<monster2323> ah
<Supermanintights> i'm no expert, but i'm comfortable with it
<monster2323> if you feel confident enough install windows
<penguin42> Supermanintights: If you have to install Windows then I'd install it first, and when you install it make sure you leave partitions and space for Linux
<monster2323> then ubuntu
<monster2323> ^
<monster2323> install ubuntu last
<monster2323> for easy paritioning
<Supermanintights> what about the having 3 partitions - as the guide seems to state, i was thinking of having a separate partition (as well as external harddrives) that has files/videos/images etc. that can be read over both OS
<Supermanintights> that's why i was looking at this guide
<monster2323> yes that's my set up
<Supermanintights> anyone done that before - is it feasible? i may be doing work that could take advantage of both operating systems - having a unified file system would be great
<Supermanintights> cool
<monster2323> I have windows 7 dual booting with ubuntu 10:04.x
<monster2323> I install windows 7 first on one partition, ubuntu on another, and all my data (music, documents etc) are on another partition
<Supermanintights> what file system do you use?
<Supermanintights> for the 3rd?
<Supermanintights> and any recommendations for what partition volume to use?  i have a 500gb internal
<monster2323> I used 30gb for each OS
<monster2323> the rest for data
<monster2323> 30gb could be a bit much
<Supermanintights> wow, that's enough? i was thinking 1:1:2
<monster2323> as a ratio?
<Azelphur> yes, 30GB is more than you'll ever need
<Supermanintights> 30gb can hold all the applications?
<Azelphur> I'm rather nutty, I have all the development packages, I pretty much have half the repository installed
<Azelphur> my / is 8GB.
<monster2323> 30gb is a bit much, agree
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: I have a 40GB SSD which I put / on, only using 8 haha
<Azelphur> and as I say that's with all dev packages and stuff installed
<Supermanintights> huh.. i was thinking 100gb per OS - I wanted to install stuff like photoshop/games/etc. on windows, and other stuff on Ubuntu
<Supermanintights> i may be missing something
<monster2323> 30gb is fine
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: oh, your not talking about separate /home?
<Supermanintights> how does that all work then? adobe cs5 master collection is 16g
<Azelphur> oh yea I see what your doing
<Supermanintights> i'm not sure
<Supermanintights> my idea
<Supermanintights> 3 partitions, Ubuntu/Windows/Media
<monster2323> I have MS visual stuido 2010
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: yea make a 30GB partition for Ubuntu /
<monster2323> which takes up 1tb
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: then put /home in your "shared storage" location
<Azelphur> that's what I'd do
<monster2323> lol just kidding, but seriously Visual Studio 2010 is huge....
<Supermanintights> hmm, i may need to come back for help for that then Azelphur - been about 12 months since i was a ubuntu guy
<Azelphur> :)
<Supermanintights> so monster2323 - how do you fit all the programs/apps on only 30gb?
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: easy, you just do.
 * Supermanintights mutters grumpily
<Azelphur> lol
<monster2323> How many MB/GB is photoshop?
<daubers> Ok, so with gtk3 how can I load an image into a pixbuf to resize the damn thing?
<monster2323> roughly work out the size of the applications
<Supermanintights> wel it'd be the entire adobe collection - so it's around 16gb
<monster2323> I promise you 30gb is huge for just applications
<monster2323> UNLESS
<monster2323> you have many many many applications
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: installing that in wine or on windows?
<monster2323> windows hopefully :/
<Supermanintights> all photoshop/adobe stuff was windows Azelphur - don't fancy wine
<Supermanintights> i'm trying to keep them native as possible
<Supermanintights> less issues, and probably runs better
<monster2323> whatever you do
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: if you installed EVERY SINGLE PACKAGE in the Ubuntu repository, you'd use ~45GB.
<monster2323> understand the GRUB
<Azelphur> just to give you an idea
<monster2323> GRUB2
<monster2323> or whatever you prefer
<Supermanintights> hhmm
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: and that's all packages, 32bit and 64bit versions, including any packages that would conflict with eachother.
<Supermanintights> well, i was thinking 100gb per OS, so how about 30gb ubuntu, 50-60gb windows - we'd all be in agreement that i'd be going ott - i could trust in that
<Supermanintights> i'm probably underestimating the amount of media that make up the most of my storage
<Azelphur> 30 is ok for Ubuntu tbh :)
<Supermanintights> or should i drop ubuntu a bit more?
<Azelphur> 30 is more than you'll need
<Azelphur> if you was to install every single package you was able to install from the repository your talking like 20GB, so that leaves you room to install /everything/ and then space for future expansion
<Azelphur> 30GB is the "OTT Insanely future-proof mode"
<Supermanintights> i have (once I recover them - they corrupted themselves) 3tb of external harddrives - most of my media/stuff will be on there
<Azelphur> :)
<Supermanintights> but til i can figure out a way to recover without having to buy another external to hold the recovered files they're just sitting there corrupted don't ever buy WD harddrives)
<Supermanintights> do i need to worry about formatting the partitions on the windows setup? or just run 3 partitions, and format the windows one i want to use (im doing the windows set up now)
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: it's best to do windows first
<Supermanintights> that's what i' doing now
<Azelphur> cool :)
<Supermanintights> i'd sooner install the tiny linux thing than use OSX for 1 more day
<Azelphur> haha
<monster2323> but all of your media will be stored in the data parition, no?
<monster2323> ah macs are nice :(
<Supermanintights> it's not a mac
<monster2323> over priced
<Supermanintights> it's a pc
<Supermanintights> i don't like apple products - iphone was ok, til i got my note, but i decided to run a hackintosh for a while
<Supermanintights> media is on my 3rd data partition - or that's the idea behind it
<monster2323> I've never owned an apple product
<Supermanintights> don't
<monster2323> in that case, I am not sure why you want your OS parition's so large
<Supermanintights> well i don't want to have adobe stuff on a partition when ubuntu will never touch it
<Supermanintights> if you get me
<Supermanintights> so all windows programs - on the windows partition
<Supermanintights> all ubuntu on unbutu's
<Supermanintights> then all media/docs/etc. on the 3rd partition that is accessible through both OS
<monster2323> ahhh yes
<monster2323> My friend uses a muli-boot flash drive with muliple OSs
<Supermanintights> have i got this right - i've never done this, so this is how it works in my head - but i'm not sure if that's pratical if you get me
<monster2323> a bit extreme
<gordboy> gordonjcp: heh. yeah my grown up children call me that all the time. all the best for the new year and stuff
<monster2323> but I'm sure he uses different OSs each time he logs onto his machine/s
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> i was thinking running osx/windows/ubuntu - but then i realised i don't want/need to run mac
<monster2323> but then again
<monster2323> why do you use windows or ubuntu?
<Supermanintights> ubuntu - i enjoyed the OS when i had my experience 12 months ago
<monster2323> obviously you're not in this group, But I am amazed when people buy a £1500 mac and all they do is use facebook
<monster2323> I mean, seriously
<Supermanintights> lots of potential, especially now the WIFI issue I had before seems to be fixed, and ubuntu will work with my galaxy note - it didn't work with my iphone.  i enjoyed learning the terminal, and the potential for customization.  and then windows for gaming/media editing (photoshop/dreamweaver etc.)
<Supermanintights> that is just retarded monster2323 - i totally agree, they need slapping.
<mattt> but macs look cooler (like, seriously!)
<Supermanintights> i've asked so many people to show me why OSX/Macs are so great - and so far, I won't understand because I don't have the "touchpad" and do the cool swipes/pinches
<Supermanintights> alt+tab and i'm there...
<monster2323> haha!
<monster2323> it's a scam
<mattt> Supermanintights: for me, it's a great no-fuss hardware/software combo
<monster2323> you can have that with ubuntu or windows
<Supermanintights> if the biggest selling point is touchpad/magnetic power socket... not worth the money for me
<mattt> monster2323: disagree ... i love Linux on servers, but *personally* can't stand it on my desktop
<monster2323> ubuntu?
<monster2323> Ubuntu is dine
<monster2323> fine*
<Supermanintights> i've used mac for last month - and i've felt so limited, i've hated having to use a computer - feels like i'm hidden behind a protective wall (PRISON/NORTH KOREA)
<monster2323> haha
<mattt> Supermanintights: what did you try to do that you weren't able to?
<Supermanintights> when i (disclaimer - not me, my friend) tried to download software from usenet - it rarely worked, and i've never had an issue with usenet before, subtitles with vlc stopped working - and didn't work on a friends mac either, when we tried on windows, it did work (subtitles on movies/tv shows)
<Supermanintights> they're small, but enough to irritate me
 * mattt blames VLC
<Supermanintights> i don't like finder at all - windows explorer is FAR better in my experience, i don't feel comfortable just dragging stuff to applications and having it work - i want to know it's installed, and installed correctly
<mattt> :P
<Supermanintights> ha!  if it works on ubuntu/windows but not on mac - and it's a port of same software - i blame osx
<mattt> Supermanintights: i would obviously prefer if OSX was more open, but for day to day use it's the best desktop for *me*
<Supermanintights> all my friends swear by it
<Supermanintights> "i made more money, and got laid more when i switched to mac"
<mattt> hahaha
<Supermanintights> i just don't see it
 * mattt clearly isn't using the right version of OSX
 * Supermanintights smirks
<Supermanintights> right, think i've sorted partitions out - windows installing
<Supermanintights> and i've pretty much killed the uk ubuntu channel by slagging off mac... way to go Jay...
<monster2323> it's ok
<Supermanintights> it's all pro ubuntu though - not that bad ;-)
<Supermanintights> if i wanted to build a media pc - would people recommend ubuntu then running xbmc as an app, or installing xbmclive straight onto the machine?
<monster2323> I've used the xbmclive
<monster2323> I am bias in that regard
<Supermanintights> :P
<monster2323> haven't used the app
<Supermanintights> i do want to use sabznbdplus to download my media (well not me, but "my friend" will)
<Supermanintights> can live do that?
<Supermanintights> are there any stats as to what % of windows/mac users that switch over don't switch back? or continue to use ubuntu once they've tried it?
<jacobw> where would that data come from?
<AlanBell> no, there is no real way to gather that kind of information
<Azelphur> you could gather it, it'd just be difficult
<Azelphur> you'd need to do a survey of a random pool large enough to gather reasonable percentages and then extrapolate
<Azelphur> but even then it'd only be an estimate
<jacobw> why would it useful?
<Azelphur> it wouldn't
<Azelphur> :D
<jacobw> :)
<Supermanintights> i'd find it interesting
<Supermanintights> once people try ubuntu - how many actually stick with it, rather than go straight back to windows/osx comfort zone
<popey> Supermanintights: fyi on OSX you can pretty easily see where a package installs files, much the same as you can on linux
<AlanBell> yeah, would be interesting, but is it interesting enough to fund the (questionable) data capture
<Supermanintights> so long as i'm not funding it, yeah, interesting enough :P
<Azelphur> Just bought myself a new server :D
<Supermanintights> that was me gettig into a rant popey :P
<Azelphur> We ate the i7 I ordered a few months ago, got too small
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> work or personal?
<Azelphur> bit of both xD
<Supermanintights> i like it
<popey> arguably its exactly the right size, and you gave it too much work to do
<Azelphur> I run a gaming community, hoping to turn it into a profitable venture :P
<penguin42> Azelphur: How did the bitcount profitable venture go?
<penguin42> bitcount->bitcoin
<Azelphur> penguin42: fine, still profiting, hardware paid for itself ages ago.
<penguin42> Azelphur: Cool!
<Azelphur> bitcoin value is going up too, and I have loads of money stockpiled
<Supermanintights> sweet - what community?
<Azelphur> and I can do merged mining with namecoin too
<Azelphur> so it's like, they heard I like making money so they let me make while making money and making money.
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: http://game.azelphur.com
<Supermanintights> im looking into creating the largest gaming LAN in the uk in the near future, so i'm interested in getting as much info on all gaming communities as possible
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: a lot of my team are in the UK :)
<Azelphur> although the majority of the players are in the US
<Supermanintights> tf2 :P
<Supermanintights> I used to play
<Azelphur> and minecraft, although it's down at the moment
<Supermanintights> although CSS was and always will be my game
<Azelphur> and hopefully more now I have some hardware to throw at it
<Supermanintights> sweet
<Supermanintights> i've ran a couple of clans in past, but never branched out into a community
<Supermanintights> which now i want to set up the lan - was probably a mistke
<Azelphur> data center is designed for low latency / gaming too, pretty much everyone I've asked is seeing consistently lower latency compared to my current data center.
<Azelphur> hehe
<Supermanintights> i had a murky (hacking) past, so most of my bridges were burnt back in my playing days
<aquarius> daubers, did you work out the image resizing thing?
<Supermanintights> but i've been running numbers, and reckon we got the financial clout, and ability with my new business partners to pull off the biggest lan in the uk, fud it ourselves entirely, and turn in a brilliant profit
<Supermanintights> *fund
<Supermanintights> our biggest problem is working out server costs for the period - really hard to get a realistic estimate
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: cool, I'm interested :p
<Azelphur> although moving my rig to a LAN would probably be impossible
<Azelphur> it's a bit big
<Supermanintights> haha
<Supermanintights> i've seen some stupid setups before when i've been to LANS
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/August%202010/2010-08-21%2023.53.23.jpg
<Azelphur> only add a bunch more stuff because that photos rather old now
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> you know what
<Supermanintights> i have lots of questions
<Supermanintights> i'm going to ask none
<Supermanintights> and say nice, i want one
<Azelphur> haha
<Supermanintights> and i TOTALLY get why you're the guy to ask for dualheading now
<Azelphur> indeed :p
<Supermanintights> i'd love to start down that route, but i'm not sure a proper desktop rig is worth it - i'm moving around too much with lappy, i'd never get much benefit from it
<Azelphur> yea, if you move around they tend not to be :p
<Supermanintights> hmm, i think i may have screwed up my install/partitions
<Supermanintights> i'm uploading a photo now - this is just installing windows, with another parittion for ubuntu, and then unallocated which will be storage
<Supermanintights> anyone ok to look at the photo check if i have/haven't screwed up?
<Azelphur> you want to allocate the unallocated
<Azelphur> I'm here *Wave*
<jacobw> virtual desktop > multiple monitors
<Azelphur> jacobw: virtual desktop + multiple monitors > all
<Azelphur> 4 physical, 16 virtual :p
<Supermanintights> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/20111229215006.jpg/
<Supermanintights> notepad+pen created civilisations and worlds - virtual desktops/monitors can suck it
<jacobw> humans can't multitask
<Supermanintights> i can masturbate and watch porn at the same time
<Supermanintights> your statement is proven to be false
<Azelphur> jacobw: I can.
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: uhh, take out D: and leave it unallocated, then put the Ubuntu install CD in
<Azelphur> in the Ubuntu installer, create a 30GB partition and set it to /
<jacobw> you're not paying enough attention to one of those things :p
<Azelphur> then create NTFS partition for the rest of it, and set it as /home
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> lemme grab my ubuntu cd
<Azelphur> jacobw: lies, I time share
<Supermanintights> someone said something about wubi - is it better to ignore that for what i want to do?
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: yep, ignore that.
<Azelphur> now I have to go take a shower, unfortunately until I can get hold of a waterproof tablet case (Do they make them? That'd be awesome) can't multitask that one, brb :P
<Supermanintights> actually
<Supermanintights> Azelphur
<Supermanintights> they do
<Azelphur> awesome.
<Supermanintights> my brother had a small one for his phone for xmas
<jacobw> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=95256794
<Supermanintights> you can touch/make phone calls/anything under water
<Supermanintights> :s
<Supermanintights> i tell my laptop to boot from cd
<Supermanintights> it boots from hdd into windows
<jacobw> you tell your laptop to try booting from cd before booting from hdd
<Supermanintights> permanently as a rule?
<Supermanintights> or just for now/
<jacobw> it cannot boot from the particular cd your are trying to boot from
<jacobw> therefore it boots from hdd
<Supermanintights> it was booting fine before - i've only just burnt the disc
<Supermanintights> fml
<jacobw> have you booted with the disc before?
<jacobw> grosse pointe blank is a great film :)
<jacobw> booting from usb is more sane
 * Azelphur returns
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: dunno if there's one that would fit my inspiron duo though :P
<Supermanintights> back
<Supermanintights> not booted with disc before, usb drive has stuff on it - and i've never booted from usb before
<Supermanintights> plus usb is in an osx format - which i'd probably need linux to read it if at all
<Supermanintights> i got a bad feeling my mac just copied the iso to the disc - rather than burn the image to the disk (if you get the distinction - terrible wording)
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: you can use unetbootin to make bootable usbs
<Supermanintights> it's configured on an osx filesystem - so i don't think windows would even read it
<jacobw> parition the last ~1GB of your usb drive and create a bootable environment with unetbootin from the -desktop iso
<Supermanintights> disk management?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> cool
<jacobw> unetbootin runs on everything
<Supermanintights> can linux read osx filesystem?
<Supermanintights> so i can get my documents from it
<jacobw> what filesystem is it?
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> journaled extended?
<jacobw> check
<Supermanintights> i think
 * jacobw thinks HFS
<Supermanintights> that sounds right
<Supermanintights> fml - hate vista, any one know where disk management is on vista/
<jacobw> gparted
<Supermanintights> on windows rememb
<Supermanintights> remember
<Supermanintights> my linux disc isn't booting
<DJones> Is it not right click on My Computer and Manage? I thought it ws that since XP
<Supermanintights> i want to kiss DJones
<DJones> Steady tiger
<Supermanintights> win7 i can type in disk management and it works, on vista it doesn't do that
<Supermanintights> ;-)
<jacobw> gparted release a live iso which is useful to have
<Supermanintights> hmm, once i've got this all sorted - i'll look into it
<Supermanintights> right now i got a laptop that has windows, no internet (need get drivers) and my mums laptop is crap
<Supermanintights> i want to be back online on mine so i can do stuff faster
<Supermanintights> i can't shrink my usb pen on diskmanagement
<Supermanintights> doesn't recognise it
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> i'll go grab another cd and download imgburn
<jacobw> http://infrarecorder.org/
<Supermanintights> better than imgburn?
<Azelphur> either should be fine either
<Azelphur> that sentence needed more either.
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> i'll try this new one
<Supermanintights> anyone know how to recover from the RAW file system without having to copy files to another hdd and then format?
<Supermanintights> there's about 1.5tb to recover so i'm not fancying buying a new hdd to recover to
<Supermanintights> (i have lots of questions, i'm fully aware of that, nor do I finish a task before going onto something else)
<jacobw> i'm aware of raw as an image format, not as filesystem
<Supermanintights> basically unformatted space
<Supermanintights> my external decided to go from ntfs to raw randomly
<jacobw> that isn't possible
<Supermanintights> the information is still on there - i can recover on windows, but it'd mean forking out nearly £100 to get another 2tb harddrive - somehow i'd rather avoid it
<Supermanintights> http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/619349-hard-drive-filesystem-changed-raw.html documented cases
<Supermanintights> i've had two western digital harddrives, both decided to go to RAW randomly, the second one was bought to cover the original while i recovered
<jacobw> are you using them with windows?
<Supermanintights> was
<Supermanintights> one of them (1tb) has videos now, the other is ntfs and just has most of my files from the last few years on there
<Supermanintights> i'm hoping to have better success at reversing it with ubuntu/linux than the irritating recover/format/restore that i have to do with windows
<Supermanintights> my feeling is - if it can go to RAW and keep everything, it can go back to NTFS
<Supermanintights> it's not a confident feeling
<jacobw> perhaps the ntfs is in a state that is unrecogisable as ntfs to windows
<jacobw> in any case, boot ubuntu and see if you can mount the volume as access the files
<Supermanintights> burning ubuntu now
<jacobw> i very much doubt that ntfs has spontaneously disappeared
<Supermanintights> i can't imagine it either
<Supermanintights> but it happened twice - or appears to have happened twice
<Supermanintights> last time - didn't know how to use linux, nor did i know about these channels for support - so i gave up and used software on windows
<Supermanintights> now, i'm older and wiser. and have access to people smarter than me to tell me what to do
<jacobw> dealing with filesystems from windows is difficult because it only recognises fat/ntfs and there's a lack of gparted
<Supermanintights> ^^ yup
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> restart time
<Supermanintights> hopefully it works now
 * Supermanintights whoops like a teenage girl
<Supermanintights> looks frozen :S stuck on purple screen with the keyboard/accessibility logo at the bottom...  doesn't normally take this long i don't think :(
<jacobw> wait a few minutes
<Supermanintights> yeah, i'll just leave it, if it's like this for more than 5-10 minutes, then i'll try something else, but i'll give it a bit first
<Supermanintights> =/
<jacobw> is it doing anything?
<Supermanintights> nope
<Supermanintights> restart, try again?
<Supermanintights> burn another copy?
<jacobw> restart and do media check
<Supermanintights> media check?
<Supermanintights> not heard of that before?
<leftcase> Hey there, anyone here using Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<jacobw> its a boot option of the -desktop iso to verify the media
<jacobw> i.e check for burn errors
<Supermanintights> how can i do that?
<jacobw> leftcase: many people do
<jacobw> !macbook
<DJones> Supermanintights: Also worth checking the md5sum of the downloaded iso before burning another copy
<lubotu3> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jacobw> !iso
<lubotu3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jacobw> !burning
<lubotu3> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<leftcase> jacobw: thanks
<DJones> !md5 | Supermanintights This will verify that what has been downloaded is correct
<lubotu3> Supermanintights This will verify that what has been downloaded is correct: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jacobw> such sudden excitement for lubotu3 :)
<Supermanintights> haha
<Supermanintights> love it
<Supermanintights> just trying md5 now
<Supermanintights> all the same
<Supermanintights> i'm more inclined to blame my laptop than anything else
<jacobw> look up problems with the model
<jacobw> there may be a simple kernel option that solves all problems
<Supermanintights> i think it's more specific - i've had problems for a while, it's just generally been playing up - i've ran ubuntu before on this without problems
<Supermanintights> i'll give it a restart, failing that i'll just try reburning it
<jacobw> don't reburn without doing an md5 check, and check media before you try to boot to install again
<Supermanintights> md5 is fine
<DJones> I've had some laptops where the livecd wouldn't work, but I could use the alternate install cd which only uses a text based installer - That may be a last resort option
<Supermanintights> do themes slow down ubuntu much?
<sammmmmmm> Supermanintights: No
<jacobw> effects will
<jacobw> gtk themes shouldn't
<sammmmmmm> Supermanintights: Just leave compositing disabled and it won't be slowed down
<Supermanintights> what is compositing?
<Supermanintights> i'm not remotely fussed - i was just curious, as normally i never touch the appearance - but if it didn't impact on performance i might play around a little
<jacobw> unity requires compositing
<penguin42> jacobw: Some of them can a little (depending on the speed of the machine) - e.g. constantly animating progress bars, shaded titles etc
<sammmmmmm> Supermanintights: I mean Compiz/Beryl/Compiz Fusion/etc
<Supermanintights> oh
<sammmmmmm> jacobw: Can't it be run in 2D no compositing mode now?
<jacobw> sammmmmmm: yes
<jacobw> sammmmmmm: there's unity2d
<sammmmmmm> jacobw: Then Unity doesn't require compositing
<jacobw> unity does, unity2d doesn't
<popey> not entirely true
<popey> even unity 2d has compositing on by default
<jacobw> :)
<Supermanintights> crashing in ubuntu live cd bios now
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> with second burn
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Is there a reason your using a real CD - do you have a space USB thumb drive around?
<Supermanintights> not that i can find offhand, although if this doens't load this time i may go hunting
<jacobw> faulty cd drives cause odd problems
<Supermanintights> the one i have is occupied with my files on, but it's formatted to the osx file system
<Supermanintights> it's worked fine 10 minutes ago to install windows :s
<palnj> Supermanintights: what ISP are you trying to burn?
<palnj> *ISO
<Supermanintights> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<palnj> have you got a version of Ubuntu already installed?
<Supermanintights> noooope
<Supermanintights> just installed windows fresh, now i'm hoping to do ubuntu for a dualboot
<palnj> ah, else I would suggest to just boot it from grub2 boot loader
<Supermanintights> hmm, md5sum matches - so that's not the problem
<palnj> right then...
<Supermanintights> i'm not wasting a 3rd c
<Supermanintights> d
<Supermanintights> if i can help it
<popey> Supermanintights: how does it crash out?
<palnj> I've had a problem with that before
<palnj> ISO file fine, burning process fine, for me it was the reader that was crappy
<Supermanintights> there are 2 cd's - one gets to purple screen with keyboard/accessibility logo at the bottom, the other cd crashes after ISOLINUX on the post screen
<Supermanintights> i waited 10 minutes on the purple screen, 4 on the isolinux post screen
<jacobw> your cd drive is faulty
<palnj> the one with the purple background, try pressing anything upon seeing that screen and tell me what you get
<popey> is the computer 64-bit capable?
<Supermanintights> nothing happened, yep computer is 64bit - just installed windows 64, and ran ubuntu 64 few versions back.  cd drive shouldn't be faulty - it's just worked to install windows less than 2 hours ago
<palnj> jacobw: most likely it is, but I wouldn't say for definite
<popey> I'd burn slower
<popey> I wouldn't jump to blame the hardware yet
<palnj> yeah always burn at the slowest speed possible
<Supermanintights> that was what i tried on second burn - i'm using mums laptop to burn, i went for a slower burn speed, and it's doing worse than the original
<palnj> I always say 1x even if it defaults to something else, which is usually 2.5x in my case
<penguin42> the fact it's doing different makes me suspect the hardware - if it was the same I wouldn't
<jacobw> 22:10 < jacobw> booting from usb is more sane
<sammmmmmm> OMG my best friend keeps meeting up and having sex with girls I like instead of spending time with me. :(
<palnj> but you want a quality burn, so be willing to take the time :D
<jacobw> sammmmmmm: sucks to be him :p
<Supermanintights> i'm not bothered about quality, so long as it works
<penguin42> sammmmmmm: TMI
<sammmmmmm> jacobw: What? I'm the one who it sucks to be, not him.
<popey> sammmmmmm: seriously, every single time you come here you have to deviate the conversation like that
<palnj> Supermanintights: then you'd better start worrying about quality, cause that's the only way it's going to work :P
<Supermanintights> popey 1 - sammmmm 0?
<popey> moving on
<hamitron> evening \o/
<popey> pip pip
<palnj> hamitron: hey ;) hamitron
<Supermanintights> are there any bios settings that would likely affect the running of the live cd?
 * jacobw now remembers being trolled by that nick before
<palnj> Supermanintights: probably not
<palnj> I've never come across anything like that
<Supermanintights> i did change a load to run a hackintosh
<Supermanintights> hmm, ok
<palnj> Supermanintights: haha tried that myself
<jacobw> hackintosh is a special case
<palnj> epic fail on reboot :P
<Supermanintights> did you hate the experience palnj?
<Supermanintights> i had to leave a bootcd in to run the hackintosh, other than that worked fine - just hated it beyond belief
<hamitron> all a load of "tosh" if you ask me :/
<palnj> not really  Supermanintights, just burnt iDeneb and booted from DVD
<palnj> hamitron: yea
<palnj> although boot 132 is the best way to go around doing that
<palnj> uses an actual OS x disc
<hamitron> all I need is Ubuntu 12.04
<hamitron> ;)
<Supermanintights> i did the multiboot by tony mac - did it fine with a downloaded osx disc/real osx disc
<Supermanintights> just didn't like the actual osx os
<palnj> hamitron: thean wait till April ;)
<hamitron> I'm a patient guy, and shall wait till September
<hamitron> :D
<jacobw> hamitron lives in the past
<palnj> Supermanintights: *gasp* how can you not like OS X?!?!
<palnj> :P
<hamitron> not got time for bugs
<popey> yet here you are on irc
<hamitron> jacobw, I am going wild looking at 12.04 ;)
<palnj> hamitron: lol 12.10 will be in rc by then
<jacobw> newer versions of things contain bug fixes
<penguin42> and newer more interesting bugs....
<popey> newer versions of things contain newer bugs
 * penguin42 likes his bugs fresh and crispy
 * Supermanintights thinks charles darwin would love computers
<jacobw> more interesting bugs, who wants to have old bug when they can have new bugs?
<hamitron> old bugs are generally easier to work around, because others have experienced them though
<penguin42> hamitron: Yeh but much more frustrating
<palnj> hamitron: true
<palnj> I'd go with 10.04 tbh
<penguin42> hamitron: I mean you spend 3 hours with gdb tracking down the bug to a missing ; only to find someone found it last week
 * hamitron uses 10.04, 8.04 and lenny atm, for deb based distro
<penguin42> hamitron: Can I ask why you still have an 8.04 (not a criticism - just wondering)
<palnj> uses gnome 2, no hassle with wireless drivers 99.99% of the time, and unity/ gnome 3/ whatever can be installed harmlessly and easily :)
<jacobw> no squeeze?
<hamitron> penguin42, X.org 7.3 for graphics driver support
<penguin42> hamitron: What card?
<hamitron> nvidia geforce
<palnj> penguin42: yes wondering the same here about 8.04
<palnj> in slow ;D
<hamitron> and tnt
<hamitron> although, I am actually looking at major changes
<penguin42> hamitron: Hmm I don't follow nvidia stuff, but yeh I heard they weren't supporting the new cards in the closed drivers
<palnj> what do you guys think about designing a new desktop environment
<palnj> something completely fresh and innovative?
<Supermanintights> is 4x speed slow enough/
<penguin42> palnj: Too many already - fix one of the ones out there
<jacobw> i like gnome3 :|
<palnj> Supermanintights: probably, but I'd go ASAP
<Supermanintights> i can do slower, but i can't stay up all night, i've spent hours on this so far and got nowhere
 * hamitron likes lxde
<palnj> that's as SLOW as possible
<DJones> hamitron: Major changes from nvidia geforce & tnt would an upgrade to steam power, I gave up on my geforce2 about 6 months ago
<jacobw> i like gnome-shell and unity as well
<Supermanintights> ok fine
<Supermanintights> 1x speed
<palnj> Supermanintights: I know what you mean, but I'm addicted to my pc
<Supermanintights> if this takes longer than 30 minutes, i'm going to cry
<penguin42> heck, 1x speed - yeh it'll take an hour
<penguin42> well, 75 mins
<Supermanintights> fml
<palnj> Supermanintights: probs 15 tops to burn
<hamitron> DJones, strange you should say that, I have a love for steam power
<hamitron> :D
<Supermanintights> hate you all, i gotta be up early tomorrow, and i was supposed to be quickly setting up a dualboot then going back to works
<hamitron> I reckon I have a love for history, just never realised it
<Supermanintights> you lot and your 1x burning speed... bah
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Find yourself a USB stick
<jacobw> did you do that media check?
<jacobw> 22:10 < jacobw> booting from usb is more sane
<Supermanintights> :(
 * penguin42 wonders if jacobw has that on an f key
<palnj> hamitron: what country is BG, EU?
<palnj> Bulgaria?
<Supermanintights> couldn't find out how to do media check, the md5sum was correct though
<penguin42> Belgium?
<hamitron> palnj, dunno
<popey> Belgium is BE
<palnj> hamitron: well irc says ur located there
<popey> also, there is this thing called google
<penguin42> it knows everything
<popey> irc lies
<palnj> then again it says im in Texas so no  penguin42 it does NOT know everything.
<Supermanintights> the cake is a lie
<palnj> Supermanintights: i like cake
<hamitron> I thought I was .eu :/
<Supermanintights> 40% complete
<Supermanintights> :s
<Supermanintights> not complaining, but that's going relatively quick for a 1x write
<palnj> Supermanintights: portal is the only fps game I like cause it's a puzzle one
<palnj> Supermanintights: told you 15 mins tips
<palnj> *tops
<Supermanintights> portal was great, spent hours on that game..  i loved other fps - mario, zelda, but portal was favourite pc fps
<palnj> how are Mario and selfs fps games?
<Supermanintights> wait
<palnj> *zelda
<palnj> I'm beginning to hate autocorrect
<Supermanintights> how the monkey poo did i read fps as role playing games
<Supermanintights> fml
<jacobw> portal is not an fps
<hamitron> !ltsp
<lubotu3> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<palnj> Supermanintights: lol rpg
<hamitron> !edubuntuhandbook
<Supermanintights> fps is more like CSS
<lubotu3> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<Supermanintights> ok, so what should i get for a midnight snakc while i sort all this stuff out
<jacobw> cheesecake
<palnj> jacobw: it is actually classified as one due to t waving in the first person and it involving you shooting stuff, even if the purpose of that shooting is solely tore ate an intestine spinal portal sho you can drop a companion cube on top of a turret saying its sorry
<Supermanintights> don't think i have any
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Chocolate cake
<palnj> *due to being
<Supermanintights> brb, going to raid fridges/freezer
<AlanBell> christmas cake
<jacobw> i now desire cheese cake :(
 * penguin42 always desires chocolate cake
<Supermanintights> it's a shame my car is offroad, or else i could drive to 24 hour tesco and buy cheesecake
<palnj> *...of the shooting is solely to create an inter dimensional portal so you can
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-30
<Supermanintights> LOL
<palnj> autocorrect hates me
<Supermanintights> intestine
<Supermanintights> what are you using? android? iphone?
<jacobw> i live within 5 minute walking distance of a 24 hour tesco
<palnj> iPod touch so yea iOS
<penguin42> jacobw: I think that's a scary percentage of the population who do
<Supermanintights> it's a 7 mile drive for me - there and back
<palnj> iOS 5...!
<directhex> eek non-free
 * directhex runs away
<penguin42> 7 miles to a tesco? Where are you? The highlands?
<Supermanintights> i liked my iphone 3gs, then i treated myself to a galaxy note - and i've become a man
<jacobw> i need to start eating healthily again :|
<palnj> directhex: lol :P
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> stoke on trent =/
<palnj> directhex needs to start PAYING healthily again
<jacobw> i used to be vegetarian and do crossfit and boxing, now i eat toast and cheese and sometimes run up stairs
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Let me guess, they put all the Tescos in the other town centre?
<palnj> you paid for that computer you're using now didn't you  directhex? you did pay for it? DIDN'T YOU?!?!
<Supermanintights> there's 3 that are 24 hour hat are local - and all of them are much too far to walk, and probably not worth the drive unless it's important
<penguin42> jacobw: Wow, I don't think I've ever heard of anyone switch in that direction before
<palnj> Android FTW!!!
<Supermanintights> galaxy note ftw
<palnj> Supermanintights: ice cream sandwich FTW!!!
<directhex> palnj: it magically appeared in my house, and my credit card magically had more on it, about 3 years ago
<Supermanintights> hmm... i don't know how to get ICS for my note
<Supermanintights> but when i do
<Supermanintights> note ICS ftw
<directhex> my next phone is delayed at customs -_-
<penguin42> palnj: I'd agree with you if I wasn't currently swearing at my 1st attempt at Android JNI
<directhex> lollerskates, JNI
<palnj> jni?
<penguin42> palnj: Java Native Interface - calling C code from Java
<directhex> JNI is the intentionally dreadful system java uses to allow you to call into C libraries from Java
<palnj> penguin42: ah right of course... I knew that
<hamitron> real men just use C ofc
<hamitron> ;)
<palnj> I actually did sorta know it was really shit
<penguin42> hamitron: Indeed, but that's difficult on Android
<hamitron> never used android tbh
<hamitron> :/
<popey> directhex: what you getting?
<hamitron> keep getting tempted
 * popey has two android tablets on his desk
<Supermanintights> ok, despite the attempts of you heathens to be unhealthy and eat cheesecake, i gave into temptation and went for weetabix
<palnj> hamitron: you should, even if that means running down to the nearest CURRYS/PCWorld or Conet and mucking around with Hineycomb on a tablet of some sort
<palnj> *honeycomb lol
<hamitron> the thing that puts me off any device running android, is how manufacturers seem to think I am willing to buy a new device every few years
<Supermanintights> how on earth does autocorrect recognise hineycomb as a word :s
<palnj> Alan Pope, you are officially the greatest person I have ever known...over the Internet
<hamitron> I expect 10 years life
<popey> o_O
<popey> they're not mine
<palnj> Supermanintights: weetabix
<palnj> FTW!!!!
<palnj> popey: oh...then I hate you for leading me on like that
<popey> i get to use them though ☺
 * palnj sons dramatically 
<popey> Asus Transformer
<palnj> *sobs
<Supermanintights> i just don't get tablets
<popey> I do ☺
<hamitron> ants!
<Supermanintights> my note is big enough for me to do anything i need to - and people complain i have a laptop computer with me
<hamitron> errr, wrong window
<popey> I love laying in bed, watching a film or TV programme on ipad
<palnj> ARRRGGHHHH!!!!! /me...hate...AUTOCORRECT!!!!!!!!
<penguin42> popey: I got > < close to buying the Dell Streak 7" that currys were selling off earlier in the week for £99
<Supermanintights> a tablet just seems like a limited pc or something
<popey> haha
<palnj> irc command fail
<popey> the dell streak is a hilarious failure of a device
<Supermanintights> penguin42 - don't get the note
<popey> isnt it AlanBell ?
<penguin42> popey: Why?
<popey> ☺
<hamitron> penguin42, are they still?
<penguin42> hamitron: Seem to have stopped last night
<popey> its both a rubbish phone and a rubbish tablet at the same time
<AlanBell> it is a phone of substantial proportions
<penguin42> popey: Why is it a rubbish tablet?
<directhex> popey: n9 from work
<hamitron> bigger is better
<hamitron> ;)
<Supermanintights> fml
<popey> directhex: nice!
<Supermanintights> i've got an error burning
<popey> penguin42: too small
<palnj> hamitron: in terms if tablets yes...
<christel> AlanBell: oh is that the ENORMO one TheOpenSourcerer had?
<Supermanintights> wondered why it was on 17% for a while
<popey> runs crustydroid
<christel> (the one which you mislaid yours of?)
<AlanBell> christel: he has got a big one, yes
<palnj> Rubik's Cube
<christel> yes, that is one way of putting it! :p
<hamitron> my phone sits on a desk, so I'd be happy with a tablet as a phone tbh palnj
<directhex> you wouldn't.
 * popey hugs his cisco 7940
<hamitron> well, until Orange terminated my contract
<hamitron> :/
<palnj> Rubik's Cube
<directhex> try holding 30 pages of a4 next to youe ear.
<AlanBell> I like my Galaxy S2
<directhex> hamitron: blessing in disguise: free from orange!
<hamitron> directhex, I feel upset still, losing my number
<popey> directhex: so is that the last meego phone?
<hamitron> no warnings
<hamitron> :/
<AlanBell> but I think I would also like a phone that just does phoning and wifi tethering plus a tablet
<Supermanintights> erm guys
<Supermanintights> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/errorda.jpg/
<directhex> popey: assuming you call it a meego phone, yes
<popey> ah
<penguin42> popey: To be honest I should have got it - at £99 it's worth it easily for a dual core A9; albeit without Neon
<AlanBell> possibly a transformer prime
<Supermanintights> error buring ubuntu on take 3
<popey> penguin42: i would imagine it would end up in a drawer after a very short time
<popey> even for 99 quid
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Consider how your not having a good day with CD burning - USB THUMB DRIVE!
<penguin42> popey: Yeh; I've got a lot of geek toys like that :-)
<palnj> Supermanintights: ur dead ad fish in a net cast by really good fisherman
<popey> heh
<popey> me too
 * hamitron would rather have meego, than android tbh
<popey> penguin42: got my Palm T|X out tonight ☺
<penguin42> (a whole bunch of people I know all concluded they had an Indy that they had bought years ago and hadn't used for at least 5 years)
<directhex> hamitron: at least it's real linux!
<hamitron> yeh :)
<palnj> • hamitron: (n) to meego!
<Supermanintights> there is great irony
<palnj> over android anyway
<Supermanintights> i have 2 usb thumdrives available
<palnj> Supermanintights: in what?
<palnj> Supermanintights: oh right :P
<hamitron> directhex, I could see it been fun trying to make a custom distro
<Supermanintights> 1 is 32gb with my work saved on, but in an osx filesystem
<Supermanintights> the other has a 500mb capacity
<directhex> hamitron: http://www.merproject.org/ ?
<palnj> nobody answered my question earlier :'(
<directhex> palnj: no it shouldn't be purple, see a doctor
<popey> Supermanintights: so get the mini iso and put that on the 500Mb one
<jacobw> parition tables are uesful
<Supermanintights> huh? miniiso?
<palnj> would anyone be interested in creating a brand new desktop environment that's completely fresh and innovative?
<popey> Supermanintights: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hamitron> directhex, I was thinking more a phone with bash as the "interface" ;)
<popey> 26 of your earth  megabytes
<penguin42> hamitron: my Android phone lets me get a bash shell
 * Supermanintights kisses and dry humps popey
<hamitron> but android is invaded with the evil of google
<Supermanintights> no homo
<hamitron> :/
<palnj> popey: wow that's tiny
<palnj> palnj: hi me
<Supermanintights> palnj - girls say that to me all the time
<AlanBell> Supermanintights: the baby iso might even burn without failing
<hamitron> directhex, what I need for this Mer?
 * popey snuggles Supermanintights 
<palnj> Supermanintights: what are they in about? your ego?!?
<Supermanintights> i wish
<palnj> lol jk I see why you mean
<Supermanintights> :(
<palnj> *what
<Supermanintights> the 500mb thumbdrive has no casing
<Supermanintights> so it's just the mobo/chip and a usb head
<palnj> why do people just sign in to IRC a then wait for something interesting to happen!
<Supermanintights> begging to be corrupted
<Supermanintights> uneetbootin right?
<palnj_> it means noone knows who's actively taking part in conversation
<hamitron> :)
<palnj_> stupid wireless fail
<hamitron> real men use wires
<hamitron> ;)
<palnj_> hamitron: Ethernet cable ft...actually.no
<Supermanintights> guys
<palnj_> modem jack FTW!!!
<palnj_> hooray dial up!
<Supermanintights> what distribution do i select for the minimal installation
<Supermanintights> on unetbootin
<Supermanintights> ?
<jacobw> iso
<Supermanintights> oh
 * Supermanintights looks properly
<Supermanintights> oops
<Supermanintights> ignore
<hamitron> does mini.iso work with unetbootin?
<hamitron> not tried, since most my comps won't boot off usb
<Supermanintights> it better!!!
<palnj_> Supermanintights: hooray for minimal install then I guess
<popey> should do
<palnj_> hamitron: what'd day mean? my 11 year old Packard bell boots off USB
<palnj_> * what do you
<hamitron> my 15 year old Packard Bell won't even boot off cdrom
<hamitron> :D
<hamitron> but I don't run ubuntu on that
<hamitron> I know my K6-2 comp won't boot off USB
<hamitron> so tend to just use a cdrw
<popey> what do you run on the PB?
<Supermanintights> so my mums computer won't recognise my 500mb usb stick
<Supermanintights> jooookkkkeeeeessss
<hamitron> I multiboot, MSDOS, slackware 8.1 and slackware 11.0
<penguin42> hamitron: Yeh my Dad has a P2-300-ish that has 10.04 on and it needs a CD to boot
<hamitron> penguin42, same sorta age, yeh
<Supermanintights> ok, sorry guys
<Supermanintights> i've had enough
<Supermanintights> screw ubuntu
<hamitron> ubuntu rocks
<Supermanintights> i'ma gonna find windows 3.11 instead
<hamitron> :/
<popey> Go OS/2!
<hamitron> I'm seriously considering Minix
<hamitron> haha
<Supermanintights> hmm, thinking about it
<Supermanintights> would it be possible to run windows 3.11 still?
<hamitron> yes
<penguin42> popey: You odd person you....
<popey> i used to have VMs for every DOS version, and every Windows version up to Win2K
 * Supermanintights 's jaw drops
<hamitron> popey, now you are talking
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> i collect all the original cd and licenses
<hamitron> just seems fun to "browse" :/
<palnj_> popey: the Packard bell is the pc I need more ram for
<popey> bah, my Palm T|X wont connect to my wifi
<palnj_> thankfully Alan bell should be receiving an email from me soon
<palnj_> he kindly offered to give me some ram as well as an Ubuntu cd ;) thx a lot
<MonsterKiller> hey, when i try to run screen i get "no more PTYs". anyone know what causes that/any fixes? :)
 * Supermanintights whoops
<Supermanintights> i found another flash drive
<palnj_> I didn't know whoop was a verb
<palnj_> as in to "whoop"
<AlanBell> verbing nouns weirds language
 * Supermanintights glares
<Supermanintights> given the circumstances, i think a pass is allowed
<AlanBell> but I think whoop is a perfectly cromulent verb
<Supermanintights> 5.5 hours, and so far i have windows installed and nothing else
<penguin42> wahey! Segfault!
<Supermanintights> back up daddy's usb pen
<Supermanintights> run unetbootin
<Supermanintights> cry when something ELSE goes wrong
<palnj_> AlanBell: I guess it is ie whooping cough
<Supermanintights> whooping cushion
<Supermanintights> a cushion that whoops
<Supermanintights> so suck it
<Supermanintights> :D
<penguin42> no no, that's a woopey cushion
<Supermanintights> it's a verb ok
<Supermanintights> :(
<Supermanintights> damned grammar police (nazis)
<popey> moving on...
<Supermanintights> my usb pen is still backing up
<Supermanintights> then i'll try it
<palnj_> penguin42: I though he flopped
<Supermanintights> should i try the standard file, not the minimal one as it'll fit on the usb?
<popey> what size usb stick is it?
<Supermanintights> 32gb?
<palnj_> Supermanintights: possibly of you want to
<popey> I'd use the full size ISO
<Supermanintights> cool
<palnj_> whoa 32 gb!
<popey> assuming you have MD5SUM checked it
<popey> (the ISO that is)
<popey> if you haven't then you're a silly sausage
<palnj_> I can fit the iso on 2gb
<popey> well done you palnj_
<palnj_> popey: thank u, thank you very much
<Supermanintights> i have md5sum checked it
<Supermanintights> someone else kept moaning at me to do it
<palnj_> Supermanintights: good ;)
<popey> groovy
<Supermanintights> no usb drives found
<Supermanintights> fml
<popey> windows?
<popey> disk utility?
<Supermanintights> yes
<Supermanintights> windows
<palnj_> Supermanintights: lol fourth time alone you've said that
<popey> I count 10
<palnj_> popey: I haven't been here too long
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787413/
<Supermanintights> i'm becoming increasingly frustrated palnj_ - it'll increase soon
<palnj_> but FTW seems to be popularising itself too
<Supermanintights> LOL
<Supermanintights> aaaanyway
<Supermanintights> moving on from the discussion on how much life loves me - how do i fix this problem/
<palnj_> popey: ahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!
<Supermanintights> it's usb drive D:\
<Supermanintights> formatted to fat32
<Supermanintights> and unetbootin not finding it
<penguin42> heck it's taken me long enough - but I've finally got this thing to call a JNI function
<Supermanintights> i fixed it
<Supermanintights> don't all rush to congratulate me at once
<palnj> see ya guys...tired :(
 * popey goes to bed
<Supermanintights> once i have ubuntu installed
<Supermanintights> i'll go to bed also
<Supermanintights> maybe
<Supermanintights> i can foresee a late one i didn't want/need
 * palnj is already in bed
<Supermanintights> it works
<Supermanintights> IT WORKS
<Supermanintights> who on earth suggested cd booting...
<penguin42> hehe
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I think you owe jacobw a cookie
<jacobw> ha
<Supermanintights> thanks jacobw :P
 * Supermanintights gives jacobw his last cookie
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I'd be interested to know what brand of drive is in the machine you're installing on - especially if it's an NEC one
<palnj> Supermanintights: lok finally you have prevailed!!
<Supermanintights> brand of drive?
<Supermanintights> cd/usb
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> cd
<Supermanintights> oh
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> i'll find out in a min
<Supermanintights> just trying to install dualbooting
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> i think my pc just froze
<Supermanintights> completely
<Supermanintights> working now, but not a good start
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I think you should do a good memtest on that machine
<Supermanintights> ^^
<Supermanintights> right
<Supermanintights> i got windows installed on a partition
<Supermanintights> and then a lot of unformatted space
<Supermanintights> it's saying - "erase disk and install ubuntu" or "soething else"
<penguin42> I'd say something else
<Supermanintights> do i go for something else - i'm dualbooting, and having a 3rd partition for data
<jacobw> 'something else' lets you apply your own partiton scheme
<Supermanintights> the install partition thing doesn't seem to recognise that windows is already installed on a partition
<Supermanintights> it's showing:
<Supermanintights> "/dev/sda" underneath - "freespace" with 500107MB, and i can select "new partition table" "add" "change" "delete" or revert", windows 7 should be installed on a 50gb partition
<jacobw> you should do some of those things :)
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Does it not show another area labelled sda1 or the like ?
<Supermanintights> nope, that's everything
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Have you got a digi camera?
<Supermanintights> yeah
<Supermanintights> gimme a sec
<Supermanintights> uploading to picasa now
<Supermanintights> i'm going to kill Az for telling me this would be easy
<Supermanintights> that or steal one of his precious monitors
<palnj> see ya guys then bye!!!!!!
<palnj> Supermanintights: good luck with the install
<Supermanintights> see ya palnj - thanks for help :)
<palnj> I would crack up if when the install finished it said f*** your life, you need to restart
<Supermanintights> :(
<Supermanintights> if it does
<Supermanintights> i'll take a screeny
<Supermanintights> penguin42 - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/De42ANGZminYjIE7zLzV-URqb3foulvKg7aANN4977k?feat=directlink
<penguin42> Supermanintights: You're sure you didn't nuke windows right?
<Supermanintights> i don't know how
<Supermanintights> it was there
<Supermanintights> i press install
<Supermanintights> so far i've managed to click next, entered wifi password
<Supermanintights> and it's gone
<Supermanintights> should i restart, boot from hdd and see if it's still there?
<penguin42> I would
<Supermanintights> which is better - windows being there? or windows not being there?
<penguin42> that depends on your point of view
<Supermanintights> :P
<Supermanintights> windows is booting
<Supermanintights> ok, i'm in windows
<Supermanintights> anything you want me to take a photo of or something? i'm getting desperate now, i just want them both installed, then tomorrow i can install the rest of the stuff i need to
<penguin42> ok, I guess it's there
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Boot the stick again and go through each question with us
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> sorry if it comes across as so tarded - it just really doesn't want to work for me tonight, as you can see
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Computers can be like that
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> boot menu
<Supermanintights> usb
<Supermanintights> i now get
<Supermanintights> unetbootin with following options
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> it's booted automatically :S
<penguin42> ok
<Supermanintights> (don't tell palnj or popey about the fml)
<Supermanintights> ok
 * penguin42 wouldn't
<Supermanintights> "default" "help" "try ubuntu without installing" "install ubuntu" "check disc for defects" "test memory" "boot from first hard disk" "try ubuntu wihout installing" "install ubuntu" "checuk disks for defects" - yes the duplicates are showing on screen
<penguin42> install
<Supermanintights> first or second option to install
<penguin42> do the try
<Supermanintights> try ubuntu without installing/
<Supermanintights> ok doing that one
<Supermanintights> loading now
<Supermanintights> ok i'm in
<Supermanintights> at the desktop
<Supermanintights> should i connect to wifi first?
<penguin42> ok, do me a favour, open a terminal and do   cat /proc/partitions
<Supermanintights> sec
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> done
<Supermanintights> what do you want to see?
<Supermanintights> take photo?
<penguin42> do you see sda lines ?
<penguin42> and do you see any for sda1 or 2 etc ?
<Supermanintights> loop0, sda, sda1, sda2, sdb, sdb1
<penguin42> ok, that's good - that means it can see there are 2 partitions on sda at that point
<penguin42> now, run the installer
<Supermanintights> is sda windows?
<Supermanintights> ok so i selected english
<Supermanintights> ticked to install 3rd party software for flash, mp3 and other media
<penguin42> Supermanintights: sda is the whole disk, sda1 and 2 are windows
<Supermanintights> now i click continue - that ok?
<penguin42> ok
<Supermanintights> asking me to connect to wifi - can i do this?
<penguin42> yep
<Supermanintights> sec, temp froze again
<penguin42> doesn't sound good
<Supermanintights> think i pressed wrong button that time
<Supermanintights> mouse still worked
<Supermanintights> ok, connected
<Supermanintights> pressed continue
<Supermanintights> now i got same options as before
<Supermanintights> erase/install and something else
<penguin42> ok, show me the screen shot
<Supermanintights> "this computer currently has no detected operating systems."
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<Supermanintights> latest
<Supermanintights> 64bit
<penguin42> 11.10 ?
<Supermanintights> yeah
<Supermanintights> uploading screenshot now
<penguin42> Supermanintights: hmm, so it sounds like you have a bug somewhere  - you could raise a bug on ubiquity as a starter
<Supermanintights> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/De42ANGZminYjIE7zLzV-URqb3foulvKg7aANN4977k?feat=directlink
<penguin42> that shouldn't happen
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Can you open a terminal?
<Supermanintights> sure
<Supermanintights> go
<penguin42> try sudo fdisk -l
<Supermanintights> pastebin.com/2RydrXMU
<penguin42> Supermanintights: That's l as in larry not 1 as in 1000
<Supermanintights> oh
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> i know....
 * Supermanintights whistles innocently
<Supermanintights> pastebin.com/ArM2Yb4K
<penguin42> Supermanintights: That all looks fine - so the OS sees your window partitions
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> shall i click something else then?
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I don't have a good answer I'm afraid, the partitioner should show you those
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> who/where is best place to go about this/
<penguin42> Supermanintights: At this point, I'd get an image of the alternate CD and install from there
<Supermanintights> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YX3ZSoUUwjinVL7N2hUGn0Rqb3foulvKg7aANN4977k?feat=directlink
<Supermanintights> urgh
<Supermanintights> what if i install ubuntu now, then go to reinstall windows after ubuntu - would that work? i know it's not recommended, but there's clearly a problem somewhere
<penguin42> Supermanintights: You've hit a bug - so knowing what will happen in a different circumstance is hard to say
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> fair point
<Supermanintights> right, i'm going to just leave it
<Supermanintights> start again tomorrow morning
<penguin42> nod; I'd say with an alternate installer
<Supermanintights> reckon?
<Supermanintights> i'm wondering if it's me messing with partitions that's the problem
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Please run ubuntu-bug ubuiqity to report the mess you have
<Supermanintights> i created a 50gb partition for windiows, nd the rest was unallocated
<penguin42> that's fine
<Supermanintights> where do i find this bug thing?
<penguin42> Supermanintights: In a terminal, preferably one opened after you hit that problem of not seeing the partitions,  run ubuntu-bug ubuiquity
<Supermanintights> do i leave the setup window open?
<Supermanintights> and on what page?
<penguin42> the last one you got to
<Supermanintights> sent
<Supermanintights> including log report
<penguin42> good - thanks for doing that
<Supermanintights> asking me about a launchpad account
<Supermanintights> do i register/
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> Supermanintights: That way someone can ask you more questions about your hardware or tell you about a fix
<Supermanintights> submitted
<Supermanintights> also copied the text from terminal with fdisk -l
<Supermanintights> thanks for the help penguin42 et al - appreciate it, hopefully better luck tomorrow
<penguin42> Supermanintights: What was your bug number ?
<Supermanintights> 909955
<Supermanintights> should i include any further information penguin42?
<penguin42> just checking
<penguin42> ah, GPT
<Supermanintights> i've just included screensots as well
<Supermanintights> what?
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Your disk is partitioned with gpt rather than oldschool partitoning
<Supermanintights> have you found the problem?
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Now that *SHOULD* work in the installer - but it's less common
<Supermanintights> i just partitioned with windows for the windows partition, rest was unallocated - anything beyond that - i don't have a clue
<Supermanintights> right, i'm going to bed
<Supermanintights> thanks for help all
<Supermanintights> hopefully better luck tomorrow
<penguin42> yeh, bed is a good idea!
<mattt> morning, morning
<christel> morning -uk!
<danfish> morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<danfish> czajkowski: thanks for the groupon headsup re rugby - will look into it.
<christel> that was a very decent discount, i was unfortunately too slow
<danfish> same here :(
<christel> :(
<mattt> i missed the groupon too :(
<christel> :(
<mattt> not really a london irish fan to begin with, but would have been fun
<christel> yeah, and at that price it'd have been worth it for pretty much any team!
<MartijnVdS> Netherlands vs Germany.
<christel> \o/
 * MartijnVdS has no idea about rugby
<MartijnVdS> All I know is that it exists...
 * mattt spear tackles MartijnVdS
 * danfish sinbins mattt 
<MartijnVdS> sinbin? sounds like something from a church
<christel> hehe
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<christel> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning christel and MartijnVdS o/
<kvarley> I saw a video a while back showing the ported version of Unity to OpenGL ES running on ARM. Does anybody know where I can find out when it'll be officially released?
<mattt> christel: http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/london/london-irish-rugby/2309595
<christel> oooh
<christel> nice catch mattt!
<mattt> heh, my gf just spotted that
<mattt> gonna get northampton saints and blues tix
<christel> give her christel points!
<mattt> "christel who?"
<mattt> kidding
 * mattt aint going there
<christel> haha
<smittix> Univoid: Get to work!
<smittix> Lazy git.
<palnj> smittix: no need for rudeness
<smittix> meh
<smittix> I am at work and he's had the day off. No fair.
<palnj> smittix: then pure telling him to conduct work he doesn't know exists due to him being given the day off :P
<smittix> heh, We're in the middle of an ERP Implementation so he should know!
<palnj> I have no idea what that is, but if he's not been given a job to do at home. he shouldn't be doing a job at home
<smittix> =)
<czajkowski> danfish: I got tickets for the february rugby game
<christel> woop
<czajkowski> going to the February 26th game
<czajkowski> gonna post to Ubuntu UK mailing list now
<christel> nice
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> last year we went to the pub
<AlanBell> pub was fun
<czajkowski> indeed
<danfish> nice
<mattt> yeh, saints should be a good game
<mattt> i'm going to the cardiff game too tho, to get my gavin henson autograph
 * mattt jokes
<danfish> czajkowski: booked! Haven't spoken to other half, but at that price :)
<AlanBell> in Reading?
<mattt> AlanBell: madejeski
 * AlanBell books
<christel> ooh
<christel> i wonder if i can get away with going to that
<mattt> christel: will freenode survive with you being AFK?
<christel> haha
<Pendulum> mattt: with or without his shirt on ;)
<christel> i was more concerned about whether my family would approve of me going to the rugby on my son's 2nd birthday
<christel> :P
<AlanBell> christel: special birthday treat for him ;)
<christel> hehe
<christel> i like your thinking!
<Pendulum> AlanBell: +1
<Pendulum> christel: you have to train him early, anyway, don't you?
<christel> true!
 * Pendulum was well indoctrinated in American football by the time she was 4
<Pendulum> when I was 4, I'd tell you that I was going to be a pro American football player when I grew up
<christel> unfortunately he is just that tiny bit too young to accept sitting still for a game
<zleap> yeah,  buy mini rugby balls rather than soccer balls for the back garden kickabout
<christel> :(
<christel> i am sending him to rugby tots when he's two (that's their age requirement)
<AlanBell> christel: do you think czajkowski will sit still for the game?
<zleap> sounds good
<christel> AlanBell: good point!
<zleap> we have under 7s rugby (6 year olds)
<Pendulum> christel: would he have to sit still the entire match? Every pro-sporting event I've been to has had some space where you could walk around and still see the field (and you could go back and forth from your seats, of course)
<zleap> Pendulum, perhaps to avoid upsetting other people yeah
 * Pendulum shrugs
<Pendulum> I've never been in a rugby stadium so wasn't sure how they'd match up with the sorts of stadiums I've been in
<Pendulum> next time I'm in the UK, I really should find a match to go to
<mattt> Pendulum: madejeski is a football stadium primarily
<zleap> Pendulum,  where are you
<Pendulum> mattt: yeah, not been in that sort of football stadium either
<Pendulum> zleap: US. I hang out here because I have more mates in the UK than the US
<Pendulum> well, and because czajkowski told me to ;-)
<zleap> ah,  yeah not been in a stadium here,  but been in the rogers stadium in toronto,  if that is typical of baseball stadia then there is far more room etc
<mattt> that's not a typical baseball stadium :P
<Pendulum> haven't been in rogers, but I suspect it's close to the baseball stadiums and football stadiums I've been in
<Pendulum> at least in terms of room
<zleap> more room to move around, lots of eating places etc
<zleap> more family friendly
<mattt> zleap: you from toronto?
<Pendulum> my favourite for moving around is Citizen's Bank Park in Philly because the entire concourse opens up to the field so no matter where you are, you can turn around and see the field if something happens
<zleap> Paignton, i was in toronto a few years ago while in canada
<Pendulum> zleap: did you live there or just on a visit?
<zleap> was on work canada so had a 1 year work visa,  so was in toronto,  then up on a summer camp then in vancouver
<zleap> so yeah was living in canada
<mattt> i lived in toronto for a bunch of years
<Pendulum> nice
<Pendulum> I used to do a lot of work with an NGO in Toronto
<zleap> so got to see 2 baseball games
<Pendulum> so have been several times, but always "work" related :(
<zleap> Pendulum, u been to linuxcaffe
<Pendulum> I keep meaning to go back and actually see more of the city
<Pendulum> zleap: nah, this was before I was a geek, back when I was in high school.
<zleap> ah
<Pendulum> zleap: the NGO was Free the Children (which seems to be decently well known in Canada)
<zleap> what does NGO mean
<Pendulum> non-governmental organisation
<zleap> ah
<Pendulum> so charity, essentially
<Pendulum> well, charity if you're in the UK, non-profit if you're in the US
<zleap> i was on a summer camp for a few months as maintenance, great experience
<Pendulum> heh
<zleap> quite a few rugby teams in toronto too, which is good
<zleap> I am currently e-mailing a local charity group to try and see if they can promote free software and ubuntu to the local people
<zleap> esp as that area is classed as deprived,  knowing there are alternatives to MS office could be useful
<Pendulum> zleap: do you know about the Ubuntu NGO team?
<zleap> nope
<Pendulum> it's kinda dead at the moment, but I'd like to at least get more profiles of NGOs on it
<Pendulum> it's more aimed at looking at NGOs using (or interested in using) open source, but I wonder if there might be some resources that would be helpful for you, too
<Pendulum> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO
<zleap> I will let them know about that, thanks
<zleap> so far there are links to ubuntu, the uk loco page,  and ubuntu youth
<zleap> I am trying to suggest a) people can save money using libreoffice etc
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> not to mention, so many people already use FireFox
<zleap> also trying to suggest that by getting invovled and using ubuntu people can develop useful skills
<Pendulum> yeah
<zleap> also made a point that schools should not peanalise people for using libreoffice
<zleap> so there is a link to the oasis site too, to show that odf is a proper format
<Pendulum> *nods*
<zleap> i have head of that happening,  and its up to young people to stop it happening
<zleap> am i right in thinking that an essay is an essay it's what is in it, that is important not the tool being used
<Pendulum> when I was in uni all my papers were handed in physically so the odt issue didn't really come up other than when I had to get my thesis bound and had to provide files (at which point I converted to a PDF)
<Pendulum> actually, that's not true, I couldn't get the PDF to format how I wanted so I converted to Word and checked the formatting
<Pendulum> but I tried to do it all open source
<zleap> this is where latex is useful
<zleap> if you have time to learn how to use it
<zleap> problem is we are up against Microsoft is everything mentality,  they fail to see that population they serve may not be able to actuall afford MS office (even student edition)
<daubers> Afternoon
<zleap> Afternoon
<andylockran> howdy all
<zleap> hi
<Supermanintights> i've decided to start my ubuntu/windows dualboot again
<jacobw> why?
<Supermanintights> seeing as 6 hours work eventually told me i did it with GUID Partition Table which was apparently unusual
<Supermanintights> i got into ubuntu - but it doesn't recognise my windows OS as installed
<Supermanintights> i was told to post a bug - #909955
<jacobw> oh
<jacobw> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Windows_x64_64-bit_versions
<jacobw> assuming your windows partition still exists, it should be detected by grub-install
<Supermanintights> still there
<Supermanintights> do i type grub-install into a terminal then?
<jacobw> grub-install is run by the intaller to generate the bootloader configuration and install it to to the mbr
<jacobw> how do you know its still there? can you access it?
<Supermanintights> sure, if i boot from HDD - it's there
<Supermanintights> if you look on my bug report, i also copied from terminal the results from fdisk -l
<jacobw> ok
<Supermanintights> which shows (according to Penguin guy from last night) that windows is there
<jutnux> popey: What is the VPS host that you use again? :-)
<brobostigon> bitfolk?
<jutnux> That is it.
<jutnux> Thanks
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> i use the same vps company.
<jacobw> iirc bitfolk sponsered oggcamp this year
<jacobw> :|
<jutnux> I have hard good things about them.
<jacobw> sponsored*
<DJones> Yeah, bitfolk have started running a minecraft server after testing by popey for bitfolk customers, thats been excellent
<jutnux> I might purchase a VPS.
<gordonjcp> jutnux: it's quick and cost-effective
<brobostigon> and you get to get your own hands dirty and do the admin.
<swat_> evening all
<jutnux> Howdy ho.
<swat_> how we doing?
<Supermanintights> guy
<Supermanintights> s
<Supermanintights> i've just reinstalled windows
<Supermanintights> and i'm now in disk management to shrink partition
<Supermanintights> i'm looking to have 50gb for windows, and 30 for ubuntu
<Supermanintights> but i also want a 3rd partition for Data/Media
<Supermanintights> how much of that should I do in Windows Disk Management?
<Supermanintights> wtf
<Supermanintights> its still not finding the installed operating system when i try install
<Supermanintights> i just installed windows a few minutes ago - there were no issues installing it
<jutnux> Have you installed it correctly?
<Supermanintights> windows? yeah
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: What _do_ you see in the Ubuntu installer? Can you make a screenshot? (use a camera if necessary)
<Supermanintights> MartijnVdS - i made a bug last night, i had the same problem last night - someone told me to report it
<Supermanintights> #909955
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: sure, but you might be clicking on the wrong bit somewhere we don't know
<Supermanintights> screenshots are there
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: accidentally?
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> no idea then
<Supermanintights> i went through it step by step with someone last night
<Supermanintights> urgh
<MartijnVdS> I just installed Windows on the entire disk
<MartijnVdS> and let Ubuntu resize the partition
<Supermanintights> hmm, maybe that's where i'm going wrong
<Supermanintights> i'll resize it back in windows - and then try that
<MartijnVdS> should not be a problem
<MartijnVdS> but who knows
<Supermanintights> failing that, i hae no idea - i might just have to choose one or the other :(
<MartijnVdS> is it GPT or MBR?
<Supermanintights> from what i did last night on the bug - the copied text mentions something about GPT
<Supermanintights> i have no idea on what any of this lot is
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: Let me tell you a story ... :)
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: it's a story about dividing large disks into chunks :)
 * Supermanintights sits down excitedly for story time, after grabbing milk and cookies
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: Long ago, in the DOS age, disks had a sector at the beginning that are special
<MartijnVdS> (disks are read in blocks of 512 or 1024 bytes -- a sector)
<MartijnVdS> This is called the "boot sector" or "master boot record"
 * Supermanintights nods
<MartijnVdS> it contains a small program that can load the rest of the OS, or a better OS loader like grub
<MartijnVdS> it also contains a partition table
<MartijnVdS> But as this was the DOS age, people didn't think disks would ever be >2TB
<MartijnVdS> or that people would ever need >4 (later 8) partitions
<Supermanintights> to be fair, didn't IBM founder predict that the world market of computers would be like 8?
<MartijnVdS> When that limit came close, a new way of describing disk partitions was invented, GPT
<MartijnVdS> (GUID partition table)
<MartijnVdS> which is supported by the new-style BIOS ("EFI") which is slowly replacing the (also DOS-era) BIOS.
<MartijnVdS> and Windows Vista and up
<MartijnVdS> and MacOS, and LInux
<MartijnVdS> so GPT isn't bad, it's just buggy in the Ubuntu installer ;)
<Supermanintights> ah, i'm with you
<Supermanintights> sooo, what should i do about it? or what can I do about it then?
<MartijnVdS> How large is the disk in total?
<Supermanintights> 500gb
<Supermanintights> although in reality tad smaller
<MartijnVdS> sure
<MartijnVdS> is wiping an option?
<Supermanintights> lol
<MartijnVdS> (just asking :))
<Supermanintights> that's all i've been doing
<MartijnVdS> OK
<Supermanintights> i just got rid of OSX
<MartijnVdS> OSX?
<MartijnVdS> On a PC?
<Supermanintights> yeah, decided to hackintosh
<MartijnVdS> that would explain why it's GPT :)
<MartijnVdS> New MacOSes expect that
<Supermanintights> basically - straigt wipe 25-30gb ubuntu, 50gb windows, the rest as a 3rd partition for media/data
<MartijnVdS> you're need to revert to a non-gpt partiton table. I don't know of an easy way to do that
<MartijnVdS> except zero'ing the first MB or so of the disk
<Supermanintights> how hard is the non-easy way?
<MartijnVdS> The non-easy way is:
<MartijnVdS> insert ubuntu CD, open terminal, type "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1" (make sure that's the disk!!!!! or you'll wipe the wrong one)
<MartijnVdS> then reboot with the Windows installer DVD
<MartijnVdS> it'll think the disk is empty
<MartijnVdS> install it with a "legacy", "old-style" or "MBR" partition table
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: or http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725797.aspx
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: ^^ that's easier and non-destructive
<MartijnVdS> wait
<MartijnVdS> that's ALSO destructive
<MartijnVdS> anyway, time for teh foodz. I think you have a few options now ;)
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> thanks man
<Supermanintights> appreciate it
<Supermanintights> a bit of that went over my head
<Supermanintights> but
<Supermanintights> worst comes to worst i buy a new laptop and start again
<Supermanintights> :P
<MartijnVdS> the decadence ;)
<Supermanintights> MartijnVdS - when you're back, i followed the guide, and when i type clean - after selecting the disk, it says "Virtual Disk Service error: Clean is not allowed on the disk containing the current boot, system, pagefile, crashdump or hibernation volume" - do you have any suggestions, or do you know the best channel to visit to get more support on this?
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: I was wrong about the Windows guide -- it requires the disk to be empty as well
<Supermanintights> also, i just went into disk management, then went to properties - according to disk properties - the partition style is already set to MBR
<MartijnVdS> Hmmm
<Supermanintights> i can take a picture if it helps
<MartijnVdS> I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Supermanintights> no need apologise - you've helped.  ubuntu reckons it's GPT - as per the result of fdisk -l, windows reckons it's MBR
<MartijnVdS> with my other method, both will make it MBR again
<Supermanintights> i vaguely remember setting it to GPT when i set up the hackintosh, in the OSX install screen
 * Supermanintights goes up to read
<Supermanintights> using ubuntu terminal?
<MartijnVdS> yes, from the live environment
<Supermanintights> ok, now - i don't know how to read disk's from the terminal commands
<Supermanintights> it's been 12 months, so i'm rusty
<Supermanintights> "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1" - sda = disk?
<Supermanintights> and how do i make sure thats right? do an fdisk -l ?
<MartijnVdS> yes, make sure the disk is named /dev/sda
<MartijnVdS> yes
<MartijnVdS> that would be a good way
<Supermanintights> i think it was sda1, but i'll definitely check
<Supermanintights> ok, just rebooting into the liveusb environment
<MartijnVdS> yes if it's sda, strip the 1 -> /dev/sda
<MartijnVdS> but make sure you don't do the USB disk -- that mighjt be sda
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> that wouldn't be clever :P
<Supermanintights> ok, as i understand it (not great), sda = 500gb, and has sda 1 and sda2 listed as devices underneath it, and then sdb = usb
<Supermanintights> so i just have sda? or sda1 or sda2?
<Supermanintights> i can take screeny/pastebin if needbe
<MartijnVdS> use sda
<MartijnVdS> that's the entire disk
<Supermanintights> great
<Supermanintights> ok
<MartijnVdS> the other ones are partitions -- which don't contain the partition table in them :)
<Supermanintights> lets go
<MartijnVdS> SO you're wiping the entire disk(!)
<Supermanintights> yay
<Supermanintights> whatever it takes to work
<MartijnVdS> I like to make sure people know they'll lose all their data ;)
<Supermanintights> yeah, i'd already formatted - want to just get this sorted - then i'll worry about recovering data from corrupted external later
<Supermanintights> ok, error came through (as is my luck) - dd: opening dev/sda : no such file or directory
<MartijnVdS> /dev/sda, with a / in front
<Supermanintights> ooopss, thanks
<Supermanintights> think it's done it
<Supermanintights> 1+0 records in, 1+0 records out, 1048576 bytes (1.0 MB) copied, 0.0111391 s, 94.1MB/s - it's now flashing on :~$
<MartijnVdS> OK, the first MB of your disk is now all zeroes
<MartijnVdS> reboot with the WIndows installer disk
<Supermanintights> cool - when i install and select partitions, should i just partition entire disk to windows - and worry about the repartitioning when i get to ubuntu?
<MartijnVdS> exactly
<Supermanintights> awesome - thanks so much for your help btw, spent 8 hours on this so far, and got nowhere really until just
<Supermanintights> do i need to do anything special about the MBR thing now - or will installer do all that for me automatically?
<MartijnVdS> If the installer gives you an option, make sure it's ticked :)
<Supermanintights> no option, installing now
<MartijnVdS> http://i.qkme.me/2G.jpg
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> MartijnVdS - it seems to still think i'm  on GPT
<MartijnVdS> :(
<MartijnVdS> then I have no idea
<Supermanintights> know of any specialist guy/channel i can speak to?
<MartijnVdS> no idea
<Supermanintights> i don't really care what it takes - remote access, whatever - i just want to sort this so i can carry on working
 * Supermanintights cries
<Supermanintights> ok, i'll see what i can figure out
<MartijnVdS> why don't you just install Ubuntu and Windows side by side, not touching the Windows partition from the Ubuntu installer
<MartijnVdS> and then adding Windows to grub afterwards manually
<Supermanintights> i'll be honest - i'm just following guides from other people
<Supermanintights> all i want is 3 partitions, windows, ubuntu, and media - with media being accessible from both OS
<MartijnVdS> OK, then install Windows as always
<brobostigon> ubuntu will need two partitions, root and swap.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: it doesn't need swap, you can use a swap file if you want... more work but can be done
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: agreed, true, yes.
<MartijnVdS> but if you're going for easy.. yes go for the partition :)
<brobostigon> :)
<Supermanintights> hmm, i just played around on gparted out of boredom - and i'm in the create new partition window - erasing the entire disk.  how do i make sure it's MBR?
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: dunno
<brobostigon> Supermanintights: i brleieve that option is in the main gparted window ,emu's.
<Supermanintights> emus?
<brobostigon> menu's*
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> i just played with a few things in gparted now - how can i test to see what it is?
<Supermanintights> i just did fdisk -l but there's nothing to say it's gpt or not
<brobostigon> Supermanintights: device menu, create partition table.
<Supermanintights> i'd like to see if i can check before having to do the whole rigamarole of instaling windows then going back to ubuntu to see if it works
<Supermanintights> that's what i've done brobostigon - just formatted to ntfs
<Supermanintights> the entire disk
<brobostigon> ok.
<Supermanintights> ok, lets try installing windows again, see if it works
<MartijnVdS> ood luck
<MartijnVdS> +g
<MartijnVdS> ood luck would be very Doctorish
<Supermanintights> i'll take them all
<Supermanintights> 5th time in 2 days i've installed windows
<jacobw> ouch
<jacobw> what do you use windows for?
<Supermanintights> best of it is - windows installs fine, it's ubuntu that gives me the problem
<Supermanintights> erm
<Supermanintights> games, photohsop/dreamweaver/other adobe stuff
<Supermanintights> that'll be the main thing
<jacobw> ok
<Supermanintights> and then i'll be testing them both to see which is better for running and playing media
<jacobw> depends on graphics drivers
<Supermanintights> nvidia one, in a laptop (model = toshiba satellite a-500
<brobostigon> also go with the same piece of software on both, so to make that software equal, so it actually tests the underlying system.
<Supermanintights> sure - generally only use vlc, or xbmc if i have the time and energy to set that up as it should
<brobostigon> ok, because then it is a proper test, and tests the right things.
<Supermanintights> both are ported to ubuntu/windows - so should be a like for like comparison, or close to
<brobostigon> agreed.
<jacobw> does anyone use tramp or etckeeper?
<jacobw> i want to be able to pull and push files to and from servers keeping a local changelog of edits i've made
<brobostigon> never heard of either.
<jacobw> tramps is an elisp to pull from ssh, edit and push back
<jacobw> tramp*
<MartijnVdS> vim can do that too
<jacobw> i know
 * MartijnVdS is scared of elisp
<jacobw> (why (would (that (be)))) ?
<MartijnVdS> exactly
<Supermanintights> YES
<Supermanintights> fdisk -l suggests it's not formatted to gpt
<Supermanintights> now do i dare test the ubuntu install
<jacobw> `sudo parted -l | grep Table:` ?
<Supermanintights> ??
<Supermanintights> my install ubuntu looks to have spazzed out - just connected to wifi on 3rd page, pressed continue, and the cursor loading has been going for a couple of minutes ow
<jacobw> what part of the install is it doing?
<Supermanintights> 3rd page - connect to wifi
<Supermanintights> just connected to wifi
<Supermanintights> now just loading - without doing anything
<Supermanintights> is there a ubuntu task manager? so i can close this and try starting again?
<Supermanintights> YEEEEEEEESSS
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> it's worked
<Supermanintights> finally
<Supermanintights> now, for anyone who is still with me in this VERY long, tiring journey - do i select install ubuntu alongside windows 7 or something else?  I want to have 3 partitions, 1 win7, 1 ubuntu, and 1 large media/storage partition.
<Supermanintights> ^^ anyone have any suggestions/recommendations which option to select - install alongside, or go to the something else option (create/resize partitions yourself)
<jacobw> if you want to share a parition between ubuntu and windows it has be a filesystem both can use
<Supermanintights> i've been (very very loosely) following this guide: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<jacobw> you should choose 'something else' because the installer won't do this for you
<Supermanintights> ok cool
<Supermanintights> thanks jacobw
<jacobw> how much ram do you have?
<Supermanintights> 4gb
<jacobw> ok, create a 16GB root extended partition and a 4GB swap extended partiton after your ntfs partition[s] and after those a fat32 parition to end of the disk
<jacobw> you can have your home parition on the the 16GB root parition and mount the fat32 parition as /mnt/storage and symlink to it from your home directory
<Supermanintights> why fat32?  what's the fat32 for?  cos i use large movie files etc. i never like touching it if i can help it
 * jacobw check if ntfs works properly yet
<Supermanintights> it seemed to work well for my old external on ntfs 12 months or so ago
<jacobw> under linux?
<Supermanintights> ubuntu natty i think it was
<jacobw> try it
<Supermanintights> i had a 1tb external usb - that was ntfs, seemed fine
<Supermanintights> ok, so noob questions alert - do i go to add or new partition table?
<jacobw> add
<Supermanintights> it's currently showing /sda - /sda1 - type:ntfs - 500mb, 16gb used
<Supermanintights> it won't let me click add - unless i select /sda1
<jacobw> the disk is 500GB?
<Supermanintights> yeah
<jacobw> and the ntfs is 500GB?
<Supermanintights> sorry, that was my typo
<Supermanintights> yeah
<Supermanintights> i just installed windows to entire disk first
<Supermanintights> now i want to have windows at 50gb, unbuntu at 25gb - rest as storage (and anything else i need to have - take out of storage capacity - if that makes sense)
<jacobw> ok, resize ntfs
<Supermanintights> that's the windows - so change it to 51200 for 50gb?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> use as: ?
<jacobw> do not use
<Supermanintights> running now
<jacobw> make sure format is unchecked as well
<Supermanintights> ^^
<Supermanintights> ok, that's done
<Supermanintights> i now have 448906mb free space
<zleap> hello
<jacobw> hi zleap :)
<zleap> hi
<zleap> how are you?
<jacobw> add, extended partition, type ext4, use as root, size 21GB
<Supermanintights> i can only click primary or logical?
<jacobw> extended/logical :)
<jacobw> i'm ok zleap, looking forward to the new year, how are you?
<Supermanintights> is "use as root" = beginning?
<Supermanintights> and what's the mount point?
<Supermanintights> (if those questions are answered in what you said - and i'm being retarded - i apologise in advance)
<zleap> same
<jacobw> the root partition is the top of the filesystem
<Supermanintights> so "/"?
<Supermanintights> under mount point?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> and then location = beginning?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> done
<Supermanintights> now it's for the swap extended?
<Supermanintights> so far: logical, 4096, beginning, swap area, <unsure on mount point> - is that all correct?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> what's the mount point? "/"
<jacobw> where is appears in the filesystem tree
<jacobw> it*
<jacobw> for example, if you mounted the largest partition as /mnt/storage and navigated to /mnt/storage you should see its files
<Supermanintights> cool - so i got /sda - /sda1 - /sda5 (ext4) - swap - 423gb free space
<jacobw> ok
<Supermanintights> so do i do the rest now as NTFS?
<Supermanintights> or am i missing something?
<jacobw> see if it will create ntfs partitions
<jacobw> i don't know whether it does
<Supermanintights> :(
<Supermanintights> should i create the ntfs in windows then maybe? or gparted?
<jacobw> gparted will
<Supermanintights> so leave as free space for now - carry on installation?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> installing to the /sda5 - ext4?
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> cool
<Supermanintights> running now
<jacobw> my mail server working is an anticlimax :|
<jacobw> roundcube webmail should be the next task
<zleap> i have that running on the server i use
<Supermanintights> jacobw - do i want to important windows 7?
<zleap> ?
<Supermanintights> it'll be completely empty - haven't even installed a single driver yet
<jacobw> yes
<Supermanintights> cool, thanks - installing now
<zleap> you installing windows first
<Supermanintights> yeah
<Supermanintights> should i not be doing that zleap?  i was told to do it this way around..
<zleap> that is fine,  i find if you have linux installed windows over writes the boot loader
<Supermanintights> yeah, few people mentioned that - read about that as well
<zleap> i had a problem a while back had to re-install windows, caused all sorts of problems
<zleap> as i had dual boot its fixed but its just a pain
<Supermanintights> ive had to install windows about 5 times so far (long story, been a PITA to sort, and taken about 10 hours of work so far over last 2 days) ad i've finally got the ball rolling
<zleap> ah
<zleap> last timne it messed up i found the xp repair option
<zleap> that seemed to work without messing with the boot sector  i guess it depends on why u need to re-install
<Supermanintights> mine kept running as GPT - tried several times to change, but eventually i got it fixed
<zleap> GPT
<Supermanintights> yeah
<zleap> what does that mean
<Supermanintights> guid partition table
<zleap> ah
<zleap> Supermanintights, so how many pcs u got
<Supermanintights> erm
<zleap> i am guessing more than 1 as you are in here adn installing at the same time
<Supermanintights> i've stolen mums laptop while she's away
<zleap> ah
<zleap> lol
<Supermanintights> i've got a pc upstairs, but no monitor
<zleap> i got 1 old pc 1 netbook 1 emachines mini pc
<zleap> and 1 monitor between 2 pcs
<Supermanintights> :P
<Supermanintights> most of my stuff is in london
<Supermanintights> only back for xmas so just brought my laptop
<zleap> ah
<zleap> sounds good
<Supermanintights> while i'm back - get rid of OSX, put windows/ubuntu on together
<zleap> ohh sounds good
<Supermanintights> project took FAR longer than anticipated - but it's nearly sorted now
<zleap> sounds about par the course,
<zleap> this is why irc is useful
<Supermanintights> ^^
<Supermanintights> had i been relying on websites/forums - because of massive delay between responses/no feedback - i'd have given up probably (not knowing about partition types) - and just chosen one or the other
<jacobw> irc > forums
<zleap> this channel is usually quite active
<Supermanintights> since ive arrived i've pretty much monopolised it
<Supermanintights> so blame me :P
<zleap> thats fine
<zleap> i was letting jacobw help you rather than trying to have a different conversation
<zleap> and messing things up
<Supermanintights> :P appreciate it - i have no idea what i'm doing on this dualboot - and left to my own devices it's just going to go downhill
<zleap> np
<Supermanintights> just need to use gparted to put last bit as NTFS - figure out how to get everything to speak to each other - then i'm sorted :D
<zleap> looking at the 11.10 insall it seems pretty good
<zleap> detects stuff like previous installs and lets tyou keep them, or wipe them
<zleap> and keeps old data and just upgrades
<Supermanintights> sweet
<Supermanintights> haven't used ubuntu for about 12 months now
<zleap> ah
<zleap> i am still on 11.04 but 2nd pc has 11.10
<jacobw> 12.04 is where its at :p
<zleap> it even found my user account on windows xp adn offered to import my user account stuff (data)
<zleap> alpha 1
<Supermanintights> can you run 12.04? what's it like?
<zleap> you can run 12.04 but its alpha so prone to breakage etc
<AlanBell> it is like 11.10 but better in places
<jacobw> its alpha1 but its the next lts release so its 11.10 with newer packages
<Supermanintights> awesome
<zleap> AlanBell, i put up my 11.10 and 12.04 posters today at the place where my local lug meet in paignton, also left my mini flyers and some cds
<zleap> i really hope that my e-mail to a local chairty that works in one of the poorest areas of torbay works
<zleap> suggested they promote ubuntu and the open disc
<zleap> hi zebedee3
<ali1234> popey: why do you keep trolling g+ with UX posts?
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: someone has to post on there..
<zleap> i post stuff
<ali1234> if i wasn't busy i'd write the ultimate post explaining why everyone is wrong
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: http://xkcd.com/386/
<zleap> wrong about what
<ali1234> everything
<zleap> in what way
<ali1234> well
<MartijnVdS> EVERY way
<ali1234> everyone uses the same broken argument
<zleap> i postged a link to a new game the other day
<ali1234> when a new UI comes out, people who don't like it make the same argument every time: "oh great, yet another UI"
<MartijnVdS> zleap: I post photos on it
<ali1234> apparently when unity was released, it was a good time for "yet another UI"
<ali1234> but when someone forks gnome, it's not
<ali1234> but of course it depends on your perspetive
<zleap> i would rather spend time telling people about ubuntu etc
<ali1234> then there is the other argument that these people make:
<ali1234> "if you want to use a crappy old desktop just use XFCE"
<zleap> ali1234, if all you have is old hardware at least you have a choice
<ali1234> well, given that XFCE is useless and badly maintained, i think that if there are too many UIs and some have to go (see argument 1), then XFCE should be the ones who give up and let someone else try
<Supermanintights> so i've ust gt into the ubuntu desktop - are sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade good things to do to start off with?
<zleap> xfce is the one that has a start menu type thing right
<ali1234> considerng that XFCE doesn't even handle DPI correctly, and never has, and likely never will... why exactly do people continue to work on it?
<ali1234> and what are those people even doing?
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: sure, there's update-manager if you prefer a clicky-clicky way
<ali1234> they're certainly not making it *good*
<jacobw> Supermanintights: yes, although update manager will handles those things for you
<Supermanintights> which is easiest? i'm happy to leave it all to computer/ubuntu to sort, as i have no idea what to do/get
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: clicking is easier, but you already know the command, so shell is easy too as long as you know your password :)
<ali1234> and speaking of badly maintained. does unity have a RCS that supports bisect yet?
<MartijnVdS> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/bisect-plugin.html
<zleap> as i said would rather spend my time promoting ubuntu,  but u have a point,  people dont llike change
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: as a plugin
<Supermanintights> ali1234 - are you having a bad day? :P
<zleap> hence the comments i guess,
<MartijnVdS> Supermanintights: he's always this bitter :)
<Supermanintights> fair enogh
<MartijnVdS> hmm.. bitter
 * jacobw makes more coffee
 * Supermanintights wonders wat to do for food - seeing as it's now 10pm
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: that plugin does not work.
<zleap> what i need is more lpeople locally to me who can support it
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: so fix it
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: it's inherantly unfixable due to the way bzr works
<zleap> so we can provide help on a local level
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: so join the team and fix it
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: but this is the same team that complains whenever someone else wants to start a new project instead of using an existing one
<ali1234> the same team that constantly invents new projects that are inferior to everything else
<jacobw> which team is this?
<MartijnVdS> Team Not-ali1234
<directhex> Supermanintights: just-eat.co.uk
<MartijnVdS> \o/ just-eat
<jacobw> just-eat.nl?
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: thuisbezorgd.nl is the same place I think?
<MartijnVdS> oh no they're pizza.co.uk
<MartijnVdS> I order something about once a year :)
<zleap> wb ubuntubhoy
<ubuntubhoy> cheers
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<archie> anyone there
<zleap> me
<archie> can you help with burning cds
<zleap> may be able to
<archie> well i got a .iso file and i burnt it to a cd
<zleap> have you tried right click burn to cd
<archie> but it dosent boot it
<zleap> ok
<archie> i loaded in the cd
<AlanBell> how did you burn it?
<archie> then clicked write to disk
<AlanBell> on Ubuntu?
<zleap> if your using brassero  try burning at a lower speed
<AlanBell> and is the .iso a bootable CD?
<zleap> click properties you can change the write speed
<archie> hang on
<archie> yeah
<archie> and im off to get more disks
<zleap> ok
<archie> right its loading in now
<zleap> k
<zleap> archie, out of interest you have told the computer bios to boot from cd right
<archie> yeah
<archie> lol i have some knolege of computers its just linux
<archie> its new to me
<zleap> thats ok, sounds obvious but its usually the most obvious that gets overlooked
<archie> lol
<AlanBell> so you are using Ubuntu to burn a CD of an Ubuntu .iso you downloaded right?
<zleap> e,.g  network problerms,
<zleap> check cable is plugged in really helps
<archie> i click burn to disk with brasso or whatever
<archie> then it comes up with a disk on the launcher and i cant click it then it goes away
<archie> no
<archie> ive allready got them
<archie> there next
<archie> im getting a multi operating
<archie> with windws xp
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so right now u have dual boot windows and linux or just have windows
<archie> ill try load up brasso
<archie> then do it from there
<zleap> ok
<AlanBell> archie: so is it an Ubuntu 11.10 iso or 12.04 or something?
<archie> im on umm
<archie> hang on
<archie> 11.10
<zleap> ok
<zleap> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/ if it helps
<archie> is 12 that one with the launcher in the bottom
<archie> no i have the thing
<archie> its a .iso that you burn to a dvd isnt it
<zleap> 12,04 is the development version
<archie> oh
<zleap> normal ubuntu fits on a cd
<archie> ah
<AlanBell> so what is the iso you are burning? I want confirmation that it is a bootable iso!
<archie> im burning xp to a dvd
<archie> xp is
<archie> is
<archie> iso
<zleap> i thought u were burning ubuntyu
<AlanBell> err, well we can't support that
<archie> ugh
<archie> i only want a bootable dvd
<AlanBell> well if you take an ubuntu .iso and write it to CD or DVD then it boots
<zleap> is this a legal copy of windows if its an iso
<archie> maybe
<archie> idc
<zleap> ok
<AlanBell> !warez
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<archie> its not pirated
<Azelphur> you can download the windows iso from microsoft.com now can't you?
<archie> its legal from the windows website
<zleap> ok thats fine
<archie> im gonna be restarting in a minute
<zleap> sometimes piracted copies you can't do stuff so ruling out that is one step to helping i guess
<archie> i didnt have any problems with windows
<AlanBell> can you download a bootable .iso or is it just service packs and things?
<archie> its an iso
<AlanBell> doesn't mean it is bootable :)
<archie> aww
<archie> its from microsoft and they say its bootabel
<AlanBell> my best of Queen CD I got for christmas is a CD but it isn't bootable
<archie> but are the files .iso
<archie> and is there only one file
<AlanBell> a .iso file is an image of a CD filesystem, if I used dd to copy my best of queen CD to disk it would be a .iso
<archie> oh
<AlanBell> there wouldn't be separate tracks for Bohemian Rhapsody etc
<archie> but its from microsoft
<AlanBell> yeah, you would be better off with a Queen CD
<archie> i sense argument
<AlanBell> ;)
<AlanBell> give us a link to the download page so we can see what it is you have
<archie> ugh
<archie> its gone
<archie> go to the microsoft website
<archie> and its xp
<zleap> they don't support xp any more iirc
<archie> orly
<archie> go to the website
<AlanBell> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/downloads/windows-xp there is the service pack, but no bootable iso I can see
<Supermanintights> lol
<Supermanintights> just read all that - amusing dialogue then
<AlanBell> another one bites the dust ;)
<zleap> i mean with direct updates
<Supermanintights> [22:27] <AlanBell> a .iso file is an image of a CD filesystem, if I used dd to copy my best of queen CD to disk it would be a .iso
<Supermanintights> [22:28] <archie> oh
<Supermanintights> [22:28] <AlanBell> there wouldn't be separate tracks for Bohemian Rhapsody etc
<Supermanintights> [22:28] <archie> but its from microsoft
<Supermanintights> [22:28] <AlanBell> yeah, you would be better off with a Queen CD - cracked me up big time
<jacobw> #ubuntu-uk is very similar to ##windows :|
<christel> haha
<christel> easily confused indeed
<Azelphur> hehe
<AlanBell> can anyone help me get my Queen CD to boot?
 * jacobw is disturbed by the idea of an OS designed by Brian May
<Supermanintights> hmm... everytime you try to click shutdown - a message pops up saying "don't!!! stop me now!  I'm having a good time, don't wanna stop at alllllll"
<jacobw> ha, you've reminded of the gnome3 'no shutdown button' stupidity
<jacobw> me*
<Supermanintights> ooohh? what's this?
<brobostigon> is it possible, to have too much dark, dairy free, chocolate at once?
<jacobw> in gnome3 there is no shutdown button
<jacobw> you have to log out and then shutdown from the login screen
<Supermanintights> irritating
<Supermanintights> id get bored of that and just hold the off button
<jacobw> one of the many ways they've made gnome3 better
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 12th January 21:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting | Happy New Year \o/
 * jacobw is excited about the new sherlock series
<jacobw> i've already seen the new film, its great :)
<mattt> jacobw: oooh, when?
<jacobw> 01.01.12
<mattt> woot!
 * AlanBell has it on series record
<Supermanintights> what's the best mail app
<Supermanintights> the ubuntu mail program, or is there another?
<Supermanintights> i'll be wanting to use calendars, mail (multiple accounts) etc.
<jacobw> what do you mean by the ubuntu mail program?
<Supermanintights> whatever comes installed with the operating system/
<jacobw> if you're using 11.10 that would be thunderbird
<jacobw> iirc its evolution in 11.04
<Supermanintights> which is better - thunderbird or evol?
<jacobw> evolution is old and stupid
<jacobw> thunderbird is under active development and is much faster
<Supermanintights> hmm, ok
<jacobw> there's also kmail which is part of kde pim
<Supermanintights> if i want to have one that works well with calendars which is best?
<jacobw> what do you mean by calendars? local calendars or ical/caldav or google calendars?
<Supermanintights> both
<Supermanintights> i run an appartments company - all of my itinary's are done through ical's from airbnb, and i also run my own personal local calendars
<Supermanintights> ideally i want something that is seamless with mail so i can put X mail as a todo really easily and quickly
<jacobw> evolution supports google calendars as does thunderbird through an add on
<Supermanintights> hmm, what about ical - i don't really go through google calendars
<jacobw> korganizer also supports google calendar
<jacobw> lightning is the thunderbird add on that handles calendars
<jacobw> most things can handle ical format
<Supermanintights> fair enough
<Supermanintights> thanks
<Supermanintights> how do i create a unified inbox in thunderbird?
<jacobw> try the back and forward buttons at the top of the left pane
<Supermanintights> i can't see it
<Supermanintights> no back/forward button there that i can see
<jacobw> ok
<jacobw> just click the top inbox and its unified
<Supermanintights> top inbox is underneath the first inbox
<Supermanintights> if that makes sense
<Supermanintights> i'm using imap - but that was never a problem before
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: haha, you found the sneaky twitter account I reserved for some point in the future that doesn't actually do anything right now :P
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-31
<Supermanintights> anyone know why my touchpad doesn't work with ubuntu?
<Supermanintights> my mouse/mousebuttons work, but the touchpad/touchpad buttons don't work
<Supermanintights> no response at all
<penguin42> oh, you got it installed then :-)
<Supermanintights> hey penguin42 - yes i did, finally, took a retarded amount of time, and no little help from the guys
<penguin42> Supermanintights: is there a touchpad enable button on the keyboard anywhere?
<Supermanintights> yup, checked - its enabled
<Supermanintights> i tried toggling - no difference
<penguin42> Supermanintights: In /sys/class/input do you see a mouse0 or mouse1 ? (and do you have a physical mouse plugged in)
<penguin42> upermanintights: In /sys/class/input do you see a mouse0 or mouse1 ? (and do you have a physical mouse plugged in)
<Supermanintights> do i type that in terminal penguin42 ?
<penguin42> Supermanintights: /sys/class/input is a magic directory - cd into it and see what's there
<MiLLo> cd'd in
<MiLLo> (it's supe)
<MiLLo> how do i list contents?
<penguin42> ls
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788447/
<Supermanintights> and i have a mouse plugged in via USB
 * penguin42 worries that according to google one of the search trends is for 'Pneumococcal conjugate vaccine' - I don't know what that is but it doesn't sound good
<MiLLo> any ideas penguin then?
<penguin42> MiLLo: Well, it sees two mice - that's good
<penguin42> MiLLo: What does    cat /sys/class/input/mouse0/name    say (and ditto for mouse1)
<MiLLo> so i just type that in term/
<penguin42> nod
<MiLLo> no such file or directory
<penguin42> sorry, cat /sys/class/input/mouse0/device/name   I forgot device
<MiLLo> mouse0 = logitech usb gaming mouse (impressive)
<MiLLo> SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad
<penguin42> good, it know there is a touchpad
<penguin42> MiLLo: Tried system settings->Mouse & touchpad?
<MiLLo> 2 options
<MiLLo> disable touchpad while typing, enable mouse clicks with touchpad
<MiLLo> both selected - i've just unticked first option - still not working
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> MiLLo: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.og ?
<MiLLo> how do i open in terminal?
<penguin42> MiLLo: If you do     pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   it should give you a URL (if you have pastebinit installed)
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788456/
 * penguin42 compares with his
<penguin42> Supermanintights: That all looks sane as far as the touchpad goes - can't see anything wrong
<penguin42> wth - 'Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons' - 20 buttons?!
<MiLLo> hmm
 * MiLLo checks out his mouse
<MiLLo> fair enough...
<MiLLo> love to know where, but ok
<penguin42> MiLLo: Scroll wheels count for 2 in each direction
<penguin42> MiLLo: So, in short I don't know - X certainly sees the touchpad is there
<MiLLo> ah
<penguin42> and it looks very similar in the logs to mine
<penguin42> hmm seems to be the year for ancient celebrities to get gongs; Stuart Hall and Ronnie Corbet
<MiLLo> anyone there?
<Azelphur> !anyone | MiLLo
<lubotu3> MiLLo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MiLLo> meh, it'd gone that quiet last hour or two, but fair point
<Azelphur> hehe :p
<Azelphur> people are usually lurking
<MiLLo> my battry's not charging - and it mainstains power when plugged in, but says it's critical/1 minute left soon as i unplug
<Azelphur> it is quite late though, not many people about at 2am
<MiLLo> what gives?
<Azelphur> MiLLo: Either Ubuntu isn't reading the battery correctly or your batteries busted :p
<MiLLo> battery was fine before ubuntu
<MiLLo> i'll blame ubuntu
<MiLLo> :P
<Azelphur> hehe
<MiLLo> what's best recommendation to find out more - bug people in here to tell me what to do? or is there a ubuntu forum/common issue/something?
<MiLLo> i'm happy to ask on #ubuntu - i don't discriminate against non-brits
<Azelphur> there's a Ubuntu forum, try asking here in the daytime when people are here, if you can try in another OS to see if it has the same issue that would be cool too :P
<MiLLo> ok, i'll wait for someone to finish reminiscing with me
<MiLLo> then i'll check windows
<MartijnVdS> popey: I'm now seeing the non-updating terminals as well
<MartijnVdS> popey: did you file a bug I can subscribe to? :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: danfish: how does this groupon thing work?
<jonsaint> hi all. does anyone know much about pidgin messenger? need help
<MartijnVdS> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jonsaint> i got pidgin and it says i have no accounts enabled and i need to go to accounts>manage accounts, but the problem is, i only got this window and cant find where the hell accounts are!
<jonsaint> ...
<MartijnVdS> in the menu
<MartijnVdS> at the top of the screen?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,.
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> o/ MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> http://rhodesbread.com/blog/blog/braided-spaghetti-bread
<MartijnVdS> *drools*
<DJones> Afternoon all
<mattt> howzit djones?
<DJones> Not bad thanks, you?
<mattt> same, not too bad thanks
<popey> MartijnVdS: i havent filed teh bug because I dont know if its a terminal thing or video driver thing
<popey> MartijnVdS: if you feel like filing it, let me know! :D
<MartijnVdS> popey: I have it in the terminal when I do dmesg
<jacobw> with screen?
<MartijnVdS> without screen
<MartijnVdS> but I also seem to have weird Chrome problems
<MartijnVdS> I'm starting to think either xorg-intel or compiz is b0rken
<jacobw> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16367042
<popey> MartijnVdS: i cant get it to do it now
<popey> MartijnVdS: I'm sure it will later though, and I am on nvidia so that makes me think its a compiz/xdamage thing
<Darael> So I've got a machine here which has two DVD drives, but neither of them appear to work and I don't have a blank CD anyway.  Problem is, my bootable USB stick doesn't work:  I can select it first in BIOS, or from the one-time boot menu, but I just get a screen with the text "Boot error", and if I hit enter it loads from the first hard disk.  Any ideas?
<DJones> Darael: That sounds like there may have been a problem creating the usb stick, or maybe a corrupt download
<DJones> Have you tried the usb stick  with another machine to check that it will boot on that
<Darael> I've used it before on severalmachines.
<Darael> Furthermore, I tried re-making it using UNetbootIn, and it still didn't work.
<DJones> That would seem to rule that out as a problem then
<jacobw> do you have a usb optical drive?
<Darael> Not to hand.
<Darael> FSVO to hand == in the same country, unfortunately.
<DJones> Are there any more details about the boot error
<Darael> Nothing.
<DJones> I can't even think of a way of diagnosing that when there's no other error information
<jacobw> if the usb drive boots in other systems it proves that it works
<DJones> I'd  be tempted to try downloading another iso of something else, maybe knoppix or evenjust a gparted disk to test whether that will boot to try and rule out a problem with the usb port
<Darael> It's an incredibly uninformative message, which is a right pain.
<DJones> I'd  be tempted to try downloading another iso of something else, maybe knoppix or evenjust a gparted disk to test whether that will boot to try and rule out a problem with the usb port
<jacobw> if it works in other systems before and after you tried it in the affected system i think you can reasonably sure it works
<jacobw> how many hard drive bays does this system have? can you write the installer image to a spare hard drive, install the hard drive and boot the installer from it?
<Darael> I'm reasonably sure the USB key isn't to blame, but I want to know if the BIOS is objecting for some strange reason or if there's very odd hardware causing an error.
<Darael> If I was at home, I probably could.  Problem is, I'm kind of in rural India at the moment.
<jacobw> ok :)
<DJones> Its not something daft like the usb stick is 64 bit and you're booting a 32 bit machine, normally that does give a more informative message though
<jacobw> what bios is it?
<Darael> DJones: I'm using a 64-bit stick, and it's a Pentium D (which is 64-bit capable) so it /should/ be fine, but I tried making a 32-bit version just in case and still no joy.
<Darael> jacobw: I'll have to reboot to check.  Back in a couple of minutes.
<jacobw> ok
<cocoa117> anyone know how to shutdown google chrome in ubuntu 11.10 unity. i am not talking about close the window, i mean shutdown chrome completely
<cocoa117> the notification icon no longer exist to exit the chrome complete like the one in ubuntu 10.04 without using unity
<cocoa117> anyway to get the notification icon back in 11.10?
<penguin42> cocoa117: Do you have the spanner icon at the top right of the chrome window?
<cocoa117> penguin42, yes i do
<cocoa117> oh, using exit!!! damn it
<penguin42> :-)
<cocoa117> penguin42: thanx, :)
<penguin42> np
<Darael> Right.  The boot splash shows an Intel logo, and the BIOS version is given (in the configurator) as TS94610J.86A.0047.2006.0911.1001
<Darael> Ahem.  0110, at the end, actually.  But still.
<penguin42> Darael: How did you write the USB stick, and what version of Ubuntu are you trying to boot?
<Darael> penguin42: Initially the USB creator, later recreated with unetbootin.  Oneiric.
<penguin42> Darael: If I remember correctly, Oneiric now lets you do it using a more basic way using dd
<Darael> Ah.  Google turns up something about that BIOS assuming everyone runs Windows and refusing to load a partition bithout a boot flag.  I think I'll fire up the Disk Management tool and set one, see if that works.
<penguin42> Darael: What make is the machine/motherboard?
<Darael> penguin42: The machine, according to the computer properties dialog, is made by RP INFOTECH, T.V.R (whoever they are), and The Internet says that BIOS only shows up on Intel Desktop Boards.
<penguin42> OK, yeh I've come across boards that need the boot flag - but I'd be surprised that the standard image doesn't have it
<Darael> Well, setting it would be nothing to do with the image - not that it's be any less surprising for the standard /tools/ not to set it.
<Darael> However, I can't work out how to even see if it's set from within Windows, and without boot media or another machine, Windows is all I've got.
<penguin42> on oneiric you can actually splat the image straight onto the drive with dd
<Darael> ...but I don't have access to dd; I've only got this one machine and it's Windows-bound right now.
<penguin42> ah ok
<Darael> The boot flag isn't the issue, though :(
<Darael> It appears to be set.
<penguin42> Darael: Is it possible it's too old to boot off USB?
<Darael> Considering the BIOS has options related to USB booting, including the option to always do so if possible, I'd say no.
<Darael> Hmm, I note that Intel's Download Center has a BIOS Update TS94610J.86A.0087.blah - I wonder if the difference (form blah.0047.blah) contains a relevant fix... maybe worth a try?
 * Darael reads the release notes
 * Darael considers that perhaps forty BIOS versions is an update that's worthwhile /anyway/.
<Darael> I'm going to try it.  Back... when I'm back.
<penguin42> good luck!
<Darael> Right, well, on the one hand updating the BIOS made no difference, but on the other, INSPIRATION!  Chainload off the Windows bootloader.
<popey> Afternoon all
<mattt> howzit popey
<Darael> Arternoon, popey.
<directhex> i've chainloaded off ntldr before
<directhex> i don't think it will boot non-windows partition headers directly, but it *will* boot a bootloader from a file on a fat32/ntfs partition
<Darael> Dunno if I can persuade it to work with the partition in question on an external drive, but hey, it must be worth a try, right?
<penguin42> Darael: I'd also see if you can try one of the simple grub boot disk images
<Darael> directhex: Since I'm trying to get U install media going (no balnk CDs and the optical drives hate me anyway, weird BIOS (I think) problem with USB boot), that should be workable.  Right?
<Darael> penguin42: Good plan.
<monsterwizard> I'm considering learning more asm
<penguin42> Darael: Also, your two DVD drives - what controlers are they plugged into, and your USB is there more than one controller to try?
<penguin42> monsterwizard: Go for it - it's fun
<monsterwizard> not sure what  I should use
<monsterwizard> I want to learn more asm86
<popey> why?
<monsterwizard> I've been usung the ___asm directive
<jacobw> http://diveintopython3.ep.io/
<Darael> penguin42: I haven't actually opened this thing up yes, so I can't answer the former (but I'd have to get blank media even if I could persuade them to work properly), but as for the latter:  The other USB port on the front panel seems to be fried, and I've yet to look at the back.
<penguin42> Darael: Might be worth trying other ports; it's possible it has more than one controller and it doesn't like booting off one
<Darael> penguin42: Indeed, thanks for the reminder.
 * Darael tries Unetbootin-ing a Super Grub Disk.
<penguin42> Darael: If all else fails you could try netbooting
<Darael> Netbooting from /what/?!  Surely I'd need either something bootable with a netinst image or another machine.
<penguin42> oh yeh - forgot about that :-)
<Darael> Frankly, to save on downloads, I'm only going to be booting mini.iso anyway.
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> if you can get ANYTHING to boot your better off than at the moment
<Darael> Quite.
 * Darael does the reboot-test dance again
<jea> Can anyone recommend an application, service or suite of software designed for the purpose of backing up large quantities of files over the internet (or LAN) ? I already have the server HW and SW setup.
<jacobw> rsync :(
<penguin42> why :-( at rsync?
<jacobw> not :( at rsync, :( at 'jea' leaving before an answer
<penguin42> ah, yes
<DJones> jacobw: YOu should know, a fair percentage of IRC users only have an attention span of 1 minute
<jacobw> this is true
<popey> ooh look a shiny thing!
 * jacobw looks
<mikeatvillage> :-)
<DJones> popey: That'll be the original iPhone http://9.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/640iphone2.jpg :)
<popey> hehe
<jacobw> jea: rsync
<popey> yeah, rsync / rsnapshot / rdiff-backup
<penguin42> possibly bacula?
<jacobw> backuppc > bacula
 * penguin42 notes we haven't seen Darael for ~an hour - that doesn't bode well for his bios upgrade
<jacobw> backuppc runs scheduled rsyncs for files on hosts and does good deduplication
<jacobw> penguin42: perhaps he gave up
<jonsaint> hi all. i have just took some stuff off a memory card and then deleted all items out the recycle bin but when i go to add more items to the card its telling me i dont have enough space.
<popey> open nautilus and browse the card, press CTRL+H to view hidden files
<popey> there's probably a .Trash folder with stuff in
<popey> or right click and eject the device, it may prompt to empty the trash
<jonsaint> is nautilus already on my pc or is it something i need to get from software centre?
<penguin42> it's normally already there
<popey> its the file browser
<jonsaint> cant find it
<popey> cant find what?
<popey> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jonsaint> nautilus
<popey> its the file manager installed by default on ubuntu
<jonsaint> 11.10
<ali1234> popey: if yu type "nautilus" into the dash, it doesn't come up with anything called "nautilus"
<popey> press Windows-key and F
<popey> nice
<zleap> hello
<ali1234> it does show file manager
<ali1234> but if the person is looking for nautlius they won't understand
<popey> gotcha
<brobostigon> or alt + f2, type in nautilus, then press enter.
<popey> Win+F is all they need
<brobostigon> ok.
<penguin42> or click the Home folder icon
<zleap> ohh cool
<ali1234> penguin42: middle click it, you mean
<penguin42> ali1234: I don't seem to need to
<jonsaint> ok i clicked on nautilus and then clicked on the mem card but even then its showing as empty
<popey> jonsaint: press Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<ali1234> if you left click it, the person might well be whisked away to another virtual desktop, thus losing their irc client
<ali1234> or it might just do nothing
<popey> jonsaint: in the root directory of the memory card look for .Trash
<ali1234> or it might just draw a bunch of white rectangles on the screen
 * penguin42 tickles monsterwizard
<monsterwizard> haha
 * monsterwizard gets scared
<ali1234> this morning when i turned my computer on and left clicked the firefox icon on the launcher, i got 15 white rectangles and one firefox window that was already visible
<jonsaint> popey,  its got a trash in there but it wont let me delete
<popey> i thought that when you click eject it offered to empty trash on the device?
<popey> or am I imagining that?
<ali1234> i've never seen that
<ali1234> but then, i don't use the recycle bin
<ali1234> sometimes i use it accidentally :/
<zleap> yeah i get that it depends if you eject or safely remove
<jonsaint> popey, i went in the trash folder and theres 3 folders in there, all with padlocks on
<jonsaint> i went in the trash folder but theres 3 folders in there all with padlocks on
<zleap> Joeb454, that seems to suggest you may havedeleed the files as a different user,
<zleap> deleted
<jonsaint> anyone got any ideas?
<ali1234> jonsaint: don't rely on silly GUIs, check all the permissions by hand with the terminal
<zleap> not sure on the proper way to ffix it properly
<jonsaint> ali1234, im not very good with ubuntu, still learning so aint got a clue where to go lol
<jonsaint> drat. i think i just killed my card lol
<daubers> Afternoon
<SuperEngineer> o/
<Supermanintights> anyone got any FTP recommendations for ubuntu?
<swat_> afternoon all
<swat_> anyone in brighton?
<Supermanintights> i know of filezilla - wondered if people have any other recommendations
 * zleap uses filezilla 
 * popey doesnt use ftp
<gordonjcp> ftp recommendations?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> never, ever use ftp
<gordonjcp> if you see a server with ftp running, it's been 0wned
<jacobw> vsftpd
<gordonjcp> Supermanintights: use sftp if you are going to use anything
<Supermanintights> sorry - forgot about this - why not use ftp? i work with websites so need to access ftp to amend site files
<gordonjcp> Supermanintights: because it is entirely insecure
<jacobw> most sites are probably using sftp
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> which doesn't require you to open a server port on your local machine, or transmit your password in cleartext, or give people the ability to execute arbitrary binaries on your server
<Supermanintights> how can i check?
<popey> uhm
<SuperEngineer> At last ... back on Lynx LTS. [hugs Lynx].  Just given up on my "I *will* get to love Unity* trip - sad to say - imho- fail for now but *does* show promise... will wait for 12.04 & try again methinks.
<SuperEngineer> [& thjat is *not* a whinge
<SuperEngineer> summary... I pity the poor devs - suspect they were under too much time-scale pressure
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matt Daubney] bzr+MQTT=Win \o/ - http://daubers.co.uk/2011/12/31/bzrmqttwin-o/
<mgdm> What do folk use for keeping passwords? I'm aware of 1password, keepass, etc - anyone got a preference?
<brobostigon> i use my own memory.
<jacobw> gpg.vim
<christel> yeah, i tend to rely on the old brain too
<brobostigon> works fine here.
<mgdm> I do for the most part, but I'm considering m yoptions :)
<brobostigon> no serious deterioration yet.
<Supermanintights> 1password wasn't bad
<DJones> I'd go with brain power as well, but I only have about a dozen to remember, if I had a 100 or so, that'd need something to record them in
<jacobw> what'll happnen if you get hit by bus?
<mgdm> I'll have bigger things to worry about
<christel> jacobw: well, if my memory disappears i suspect i'll have forgotten what i needed the passwords for too ;)
<DJones> jacobw: Possibly the bus will be broken after hitting me :)
<Supermanintights> hey guys
<Supermanintights> i've done a dual boot of win7/ubuntu
<Supermanintights> and i've got approx 400gb of free space which i wanted to have as NTFS - for media/storage that links between the 2 OS
<Supermanintights> however I've formatted just with Gparted as NTFS
<Supermanintights> Ubuntu won't see it in the file system?
<Supermanintights> any ideas how i can get this to work?
<mattt> that was weird
<mattt> after running my bebox for 2 years, it just started acting really weird -- random reboots, and hell of a slow
<mattt> upgrade firmware, everything's back to normal :/
<jacobw> Supermanintights: you need to add it to fstab
<jacobw> !fstab
<lubotu3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Supermanintights> great thanks
<Supermanintights> !partitions
<lubotu3> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jacobw> before that
<ubuntuuk-planet> [iain woz ere] Beer bread bakin' - http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/blog/posts/2011/12/beer-bread/
<jacobw> do `sudo fdisk -l` to find which device file it is and try to mount it
<jacobw> !mount
<lubotu3> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789071/
<Supermanintights> not sure it's even showing :s
<Supermanintights> under gparted
<Supermanintights> it just says - "New Partition #1"
<Supermanintights> in gparted - the first sector starts directly after the last sector showing in that pastebin
<Supermanintights> any idea where i've gone wrong?
<jacobw> Supermanintights: what the pastebin url?
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789071/
<Supermanintights> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2561/devsdagparted003.png
<Supermanintights> that's what gparted looks like
<jacobw> apply ;)
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> thanks
<jacobw> it isn't obvious
<Supermanintights> that's embarassing
<Supermanintights> well
<Supermanintights> i'll never forget that in future
<jacobw> nah, `rm -dfR /` is embarassing
 * Supermanintights really hopes that shouldn't mean something to him
<Supermanintights> ok, media and storage is showing under devices
<Supermanintights> nothing happen when i double click/try to mount it
<Supermanintights> so i need to do that fstab right?
<jacobw> ok, run `sudo fdisk -l` and see what device file it is, /dev/sdaX
<Supermanintights> 3
<daubers> \o/ starship troopers
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789090/ - that's the new fdisk - l jacobw
<jacobw> !ntfs
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jacobw> !ntfs-3g
<lubotu3> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Supermanintights> whoever wrote lubotu3 - wow
<jacobw> try using ntfs-config
<Supermanintights> going through it now
<Supermanintights> hopefully it works
 * jacobw wonders who can add factoids to lubotu3 
<Supermanintights> !add
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-uk's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jacobw> !blame is popey
<jacobw> !blame
<jacobw> nope :p
<Supermanintights> !add blame
<Supermanintights> screw it
<AlanBell> !botabuse
<lubotu3> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DJones> jacobw: Any bot add requests get forwarded to the bot managers/ops
<christel> hehe
<jacobw> i'm confident that'll be approved
<DJones> jacobw: On the other hand...I thought there was an agreement with freenode staff that rejected factoid suggestions result in an automatic kline
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789103/
<Supermanintights> has it worked :S
<jacobw> haha
<jacobw> i've been klined before, its an unhappy state
<jacobw> Supermanintights: is there a window?
<Supermanintights> a new one?
<Supermanintights> don't think so :S
<Supermanintights> there's no change since i ran that command in terminal
<jacobw> nevermind ntfs-config
<jacobw> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Supermanintights> done
<Supermanintights> apparently already installed, but done
<jacobw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Manual_Configuration
<Supermanintights> :s
<Supermanintights> ok, lets do this
<jacobw> adding the line to fstab is all you need to do
<jacobw> most people use command line text editors for editting configuration files, like nano or vi
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Be careful when editing fstab - if you screw it up it may become unbootable
<Supermanintights> :(
<Supermanintights> way to fill me with supreme confidence penguin42  :P
<jacobw> just add to the end of it
<Supermanintights> you've seen my luck in all of this so far
<jacobw> don't delete anything that's already there
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Always good to have boot media available so you can unscrew it
<Supermanintights> there's a usb boot stick somewhere available
<Supermanintights> ok
<jacobw> `cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig`
<DJones> don't forget the sudo with that command
<jacobw> if there's a problem you can overwrite /etc/fstab with /etc/fstab.orig and be at the post install state
<Supermanintights> right
<Supermanintights> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig
<Supermanintights> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab - ran that command (from website) and i got a gedit window open
<jacobw> that works
<Supermanintights> so create a new line at the bottom
<jacobw> gedit is just a text editor
<jacobw> ok
<Supermanintights> <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0                                     =                    my thing is sda3
<Supermanintights> do i put the full thing? or just sda3?
<jacobw> paste the line from the wiki for your devices
<Supermanintights> and what do i put under mountpoint
<Supermanintights> /dev/sda3
<Supermanintights> ?
<jacobw> put /dev/sda3 at the start, and /mnt/storage as the mount point
<Pernig> make sure you make a folder called /mnt/storage before you mount it, or it will complain
<Supermanintights> /dev/sda3 /media/mnt/storage ntfs-3g defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<jacobw> /mnt/storage will actually have to exist, so `sudo mkdir /mnt/storage`
<Supermanintights> done
<Supermanintights> so
<Supermanintights> that line above - i paste that at the bottom right?
<penguin42> jacobw: Is all this needed these days - assuming you have ntfs-3g installed won't it get automounted at boot?
<jacobw> afaik its only hotplug things that get automounted
<Supermanintights> right, pasted and saved
<jacobw> ok, `sudo mount -a`
<Supermanintights> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/mnt/storage: No such file or directory
<Supermanintights> weird
<jacobw> /media/mnt/storage doesn't exist
<Supermanintights> i did that mkdir code you gave me
<Supermanintights> should i have done - sudo mkdir /media/mnt/storage
<jacobw> change the line to read /mnt/storage not /media/mnt/storage
<Supermanintights> ?
<Supermanintights> oh
<Supermanintights> ok
<Supermanintights> done the mount -a thing
<Supermanintights> and it's loaded another:-$
<jacobw> ok
<Supermanintights> and "Media And Storage" has disappeared from devices
<Supermanintights> when i go to the folders
<jacobw> ok, check /mnt/storage in the file browser
<Supermanintights> empty
<Supermanintights> although has 423gb freespace
<jacobw> good
<jacobw> you should be able use that partition from ubuntu and windows now
<Supermanintights> great
<Supermanintights> thanks very much
<Supermanintights> you're a diamond
<jacobw> hehe, thanks
<Supermanintights> ok, now to download a few drivers into that storage folder for windows, check my battery works in windows, if it does - figure out why my battery won't work in ubuntu
<jacobw> check that icon is set to always in gnome-power-manager general tab
<Supermanintights> what icon?
<Supermanintights> i can't find a general tab?
<Supermanintights> according to power statistics - laptop battery charged to 100%
<Supermanintights> but if i unplug
<Supermanintights> get a message straight away saying critically low - then it suspends my machine
<jacobw> ok
<DJones> Supermanintights: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81680/system-shows-battery-critically-low
<DJones> That suggests that there is a bug in the power management system
<Supermanintights> thanks DJones - that's EXACTLY the problem i have
<DJones> The link to launchpad suggests a possible workaround in the first bug report section
<Supermanintights> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/use_time_for_policy false
<DJones> Yep that one
<Supermanintights> do i type that in terminal then?
<DJones> Thats how I read it
<jacobw> yeah
<zleap> hi jacobw
<jacobw> hey :)
<zleap> how are u
<jacobw> good, waiting for new year :p
<zleap> same here
<zleap> its a bit wet where i am
<Supermanintights> ok - it's just gone to the next terminal entry line when i did it
<Supermanintights> should i restart - or just unplug and see what happens?
<jacobw> unplug
<Supermanintights> no message...
<Supermanintights> wooooot - thanks :D
<DJones> If you don't get an error message in the terminal, that will normally mean that a command has run without problems
<jacobw> gconftool is like regedit
<Supermanintights> !hfs
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mattt> woot
<mattt> what's everyone doing tonight
<zleap> not much
<mattt> same
 * gordonjcp isn't doing much
<DJones> watching tv & IRC plus drinking whisky
<Supermanintights> stealing one of Azelphur 's monitors while he is distracted with NYE
<christel> i think i have drunk my bodyweight in alcohol about 20 times over in december, so i am staying in, watching back to back dr who episodes and chillaxing!
<christel> it's nice
<mattt> DJones: which whisky?
<Azelphur> You can never catch me when I'm distracted, I'm like a ninja
<Azelphur> :P
<DJones> mattt: Famous Grouse
<Supermanintights> :P
<jacobw> pirates > ninjas
<mattt> DJones: that works
<Supermanintights> i'm wondering
<DJones> Azelphur: Would you notice if somebody nicked one monitor, surely it'd need to be a couple at least
<daubers> DJones: Ewwwww grouse
<Supermanintights> is it possible to install linux on my phone?
<Azelphur> DJones: haha
<Supermanintights> (galaxy note)
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: yes, it has android on it?
<jacobw> Supermanintights: the manufacturer probably did it for you
<Supermanintights> linux is android?
<Supermanintights> or vice versa
<Azelphur> tada
<mattt> christel: i need to watch dr who, don't think i've watched a single episode :P
<Azelphur> android is Linux based
<Supermanintights> i meant more ubuntu linux
<DJones> Android is linux :)
<Supermanintights> like turn it into a proper beast :P
<christel> mattt: GASP
<Azelphur> Supermanintights: I think you may be able to, but it's very complicated, very involved, and will require lots of effort :P
<christel> mattt: come here now!
<mattt> christel: i'll make that my new year's resolution :P
<christel> good boy!
<DJones> Supermanintights: But, in answer to your question http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1394709
<Supermanintights> :D
<Supermanintights> it's NYE
<Supermanintights> i'm bored, unable to think of a decent film
<Supermanintights> so i might as well try this
<Supermanintights> it's a big enough screen that i might be able to get away with it
<SuperEngineer> dont want to start umours - but are mattt & christel  in luvvy duv duvs?
<SuperEngineer> ;)
 * mattt stares at SuperEngineer 
<SuperEngineer> double ;)
<mattt> weirdo :)
<SuperEngineer> & happy nnew year
<christel> haha
<DJones> Damm. Music on TV makes me want to play Manic Miner
<zleap> yay 8 bit classic
<DJones> :)
<zleap> i downloaded head over heels the other day
<zleap> linux version
<DJones> Can't say I've heard of that
<zleap> well i can remember similar games,
<SuperEngineer> was Manic Miner a life game about Arthur Scargill?
<gordonjcp> SuperEngineer: no
<zleap> no you had to go colect stuff
<gordonjcp> SuperEngineer: Wanted: Monty Mole was
<SuperEngineer> oh well..
<gordonjcp> SuperEngineer: jeez you should know better than to ask stuff like that
<zleap> manin miner i think was the prequel to jet set willy
<SuperEngineer> ah... jet set willy ... the life game all about Jeremy Clarkson!?
<zleap> look it up on worldofspectrum
<zleap> SuperEngineer, these games were circa 1982-84
<DJones> SuperEngineer: No, the life game about Jeremy Clarkson was called Lemmings :)
<SuperEngineer> DJones,   - now - at last - someone else is on the same wavelength ;)
<zleap> :)
<zleap> the speccy had lots of cool games
<zleap> i played rebelstar 2 and chaos battle of wizards a lot
<gordonjcp> Chaos was brilliant
<zleap> yeah
<DJones> Heh http://www.darnkitty.com/manic/
<zleap> simple but fun, how better way to defeat the enemy than with a carefully placed gooey blob
<gordonjcp> man
<gordonjcp> there needs to be a massively multiplayer online Chaos
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> or an andriod version
<zleap> the fact it was simple was the key thing
<zleap> ok make graphics better but apart from that keep the principal the same
<gordonjcp> yup
<zleap> i know there are a few ports out there
<zleap>  but none seem to capture the original in the same way
<daubers> popey, AlanBell: I ordered that book from waterstones in the end
<daubers> shall see if it arrives or not :)
<greg-g> tonytiger: quick photo related question: Do you have any recommendations for managing large photo collections that are on an external/not always connected harddrive? eg: I don't want to have the program remove photos from its known database when I start it without the hd attached, nor rescan the hd when it is reattached. I see shotwell can do multiple libraries, but that seems hackish: http://yorba.org/shotwell/help/other-multiple.html
<greg-g> whoa, long question, my bad :)
<greg-g> that's what I get for stopping mid-way through and finishing it 5 minutes later
<ali1234> zleap: both those games made by the same two people
<ali1234> rebelstar and chaos that is
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> well chaos was by jui
<zleap> julian some thing
<ali1234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Gollop
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> did he do rebelstar too
<ali1234> yeah
<zleap> ah
<ali1234> and his brother
<ali1234> all their games are top quality
<zleap> yep
<zleap> lets hope this raspberry pi creates more talented people
<zleap> or produces some good talent
<Supermanintights> probably not right channel - but no one is around right now on #windows ---  i'm getting drivers for my laptop - from this link http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp - now my laptop is toshiba satellite a500-17x, but there's an extra line of model identity when i try to find the right one - STXXXX - nothing like that is showing on my laptop (i.e. underneath on the sticker) - any suggesti
<Supermanintights> ons?
<zleap> ons ?
<Supermanintights> suggestions :P
<zleap> not sure
<Supermanintights> is there any terminal command to see say model number of a pc/laptop?
<zleap> did ur laptop not come with a cd
<Supermanintights> nope
<zleap> ok in linux you can do lshw
<zleap> lsusb etc
<penguin42> Supermanintights: dmidecode can often give that info
<zleap> to get info on hardware
<penguin42> Supermanintights: It depends if the manufacturer bothered filling in the detail though
<penguin42> Supermanintights: If you do   sudo dmidecode|more    and scroll down to System Information
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789200/
<Supermanintights> meh
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Ah well there you go a Tosh Satellite A500  <---- machine is a Tosh Equium A100
<Supermanintights> yeah i know that bit
<Supermanintights> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp
<Supermanintights> when you browse to a500
<Supermanintights> it's got a load of versions - that i can't see anything related to either in system information or physically on the sticker underneath my laptop
<penguin42> Supermanintights: The guys who did your model bothered to fill more in properly; mine claims to have 18 power cords and be nearly 8' tall
 * Supermanintights sniggers
<Supermanintights> this is irritating
<Supermanintights> are the drivers likely to be vastly different so that it would have a noticeable effect?
<ali1234> toshiba has an annoying habit of making it very difficult to download drivers
<Supermanintights> (the answer is probably yes, i'm really hoping someone tells me no)
<ali1234> if you get the wrong ones, they probably won't even install
<Supermanintights> no where on the laptop, toshiba's a500 webpage or anything does it show the ST5/ST6XXXX that it's showing as drivers
<Supermanintights> i don't even know what it could relate to - then i could try and narrow it down or something
<penguin42> driver for what exactly?
<Supermanintights> everything
<Supermanintights> WIFI, sound, gfx etc.
<Supermanintights> touchpad
<penguin42> oh they don't normally specify stuff like that on manufacturers sites
<penguin42> Supermanintights: lshw gives you most info
<Supermanintights> running that now
<penguin42> bbl
<SuperEngineer> gotta go now... happy new year to all Ubuntu-UK
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789208/
<Supermanintights> HNY! have fun
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<Supermanintights> anyone have any experience with these? http://www.do-download.com/System/Backup-Restore/Toshiba-Satellite-244548.html
<jacobw> clonezilla
<Azelphur> christel: don't suppose your available to come remove some spammers from #android? seems there's no ops about and they are just flooding the channel :)
<christel> oh for you...
<christel> who am i looking for
<Azelphur> christel: seems to have stopped for a second, darrenc1888 mainly
<christel> ok i will keep an eye
<Azelphur> basically this: http://pastebin.com/6Y5x5Tw9
<Supermanintights> jacobw, how would i use clonezilla to help me at this point?
<Supermanintights> i can see it being great once i have all drivers etc.
<Supermanintights> but right now it won't help me right?
<jacobw> your right
<jacobw> just use ubuntu :)
<Supermanintights> i neeeeeeeeed windows (no hate)
<hamitron> can't you install windows then use that disk, as it says?
<Supermanintights> they're trying to charge me £9 for it - even the downloadf
<Supermanintights> unless it's from an official source - i don't want to pay for something to use it
<jacobw> intall windows in a virtual machine
<Supermanintights> won't i still have the same problem?  i've spent nearly 12 hours configuring this dualboot - i'm not changing that now!
<jacobw> what is the problem?
<Supermanintights> i've fixed it :D
<zleap> cool
<Supermanintights> turns out i was on the US version of toshiba
<Supermanintights> i found the europe one - and it's got me all the drivers i needed
<zleap> Supermanintights, make notes on how u fixed it for next time
<Supermanintights> ^^
<jacobw> personal wiki is cool
<Supermanintights> not heard of that
 * Supermanintights googles
<jacobw> 'personal wiki' is not a project, i mean install a wiki on your ubuntu installation or in a virtual machine and use it to keep track of technical projects
<oimon1> it's NYE and i'm sticking android on my touchpad
<oimon1> :D
<hamitron> Supermanintights, beat me to it ;) http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK&mode=allMachines&action=search&teddProduct=852&selShortMod=901
<jacobw> i need to flash my htc desire hd with something that doesn't have sense ui
<Supermanintights> thanks hamitron  - exactly what i was looking for, i knew i found it last time i went back to windows, and it was really irritating me then that i couldn't find it
<Supermanintights> jacobw, how would i install a wiki on my ubuntu installation - i thought wiki was all online?
<popey> Evening all.
<hamitron> anything online, can be made locally
<oimon1> jacobw: cyanogen FTW
<hamitron> ;)
<Supermanintights> hey popeye
<DJones> Evening popey
<jacobw> you can run a web server on your ubuntu installation that's only accessible to yourself and use what ever web things you like
<Supermanintights> or even popey
<Supermanintights> sweet - where can i get more info on that?
<popey> spooky to see ali1234 mention Julian Gollup in the scroll back, been watching a video today of someone playing x-com
<jacobw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki
 * popey used to play rebelstar raiders a lot as a kid
<popey> i even started playing 2-player over email with a mate
<oimon1> except my car stereo bluetooth no longer connects after putting cyanogen on my phone :(
<jacobw> oimon1: i thinking about miui
<oimon1> i tend to go for the most popular
<oimon1> so that support is easier in case of issues
<jacobw> i've used cyanogen before, i was happy with it
<Supermanintights> thanks jacobw  -  installing it all now
<jacobw> its impossible to remember all the decisions you made when something isn't working in a few months
<oimon1> that's the biggest lesson i try to teach my staff jacobw
<Supermanintights> Enable MediaWiki by editing the following file and remove the '#' from the third line so that it reads 'Alias /mediawiki /var/lib/mediawiki':
<Supermanintights> sudo nano /etc/mediawiki/apache.conf
<Supermanintights> how do i edit it and save it?
<popey> ctrl x
<popey> nano _is_ the editor
<Supermanintights> thanks
<oimon1> wow, already enjoying CM7 on this touchpad. methinks ICS will rock
<directhex> weirdo
<zleap> IC5
<jacobw> five?
<Supermanintights> is it not ICS - ice cream sandwich?
<tonytiger> greg-g: other photo management software handles multiple libraries better than shotwell, but I would say that's the way to go.
<Supermanintights> Move /var/lib/mediawiki/config/LocalSettings.php to /etc/mediawiki
<Supermanintights> how can i do that via terminal?
<jacobw> `cp`
<Supermanintights> so.... cp /var/lib/mediawiki/config/LocalSettings.php  /etc/mediawiki
<jacobw> yeah
<Supermanintights> (with sudo at beginning)
<Supermanintights> YES!  I'm beginning to learn terminalspeak
<jacobw> the most important command is `man`
<Supermanintights> :s what does that do?
<Supermanintights> !man
<jacobw> `man cp` will show the manual for `cp`
<lubotu3> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Supermanintights> excellent
<Supermanintights> i never knew that
<Supermanintights> this is all going into my wiki thing i've just set up
<jacobw> `man mount` :p
<Supermanintights> ;-)
<Supermanintights> i get it
<Supermanintights> :P
<Supermanintights> !default browser
<Supermanintights> is there external software for editing wikis?
<jacobw> why?
<popey> Supermanintights: whats the wiki for?
<popey> your own personal notes?
<Supermanintights> personal wiki
<popey> i use tomboy for that
<Supermanintights> it's irritating skipping between different tabs
<popey> drag the tab out to a separate window?
<Supermanintights> i could do that popey  -  just wondered if there were any external software that was good for editing them - with a nice visual tree for easy browsing/editing etc.
<popey> well, as I say, I use tomboy for note taking
<Supermanintights> how can i add a folder to the list of folders on the left pane in file browser?
<jacobw> drag and dro
<jacobw> p
<Supermanintights> it's just dropping into one of the folders
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I was going to suggest hit f10 and try setting a bookmark - it might appear there, not sure
<jacobw> it is a view of bookmarks
<Supermanintights> if i try the bookmark
<Supermanintights> it shows in the pane - but i cant transfer files to it
<Supermanintights> !move
<Supermanintights> does cp just make a copy?
<Supermanintights> or does it move it
<jacobw> copies
<penguin42> cp copies mv moves
<Supermanintights> legend
<popey> anyone here  on virgin media telly? BBC4 seems broken
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> i'm reading man mv
<Supermanintights> but i'm not getting it - if i want to move all contents in /downloads to /mnt/storage
<Supermanintights> do i do mv /downloads /mnt/storage -t
<Supermanintights> ?
<popey> mv downloads/* /mnt/storage
<Supermanintights> is it not /downloads?
<popey> dunno, where is your downloads folder?
<Supermanintights> whereever it normally is?
<jacobw> all your files are in /home/<user>
<DJones> popey: It doesn't help, but BBC4 is ok on Sky
<Supermanintights> ta
<popey> probably mv ~/Downloads/* /mnt/storage
<popey> would be better
<Supermanintights> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789268/
<popey> its case sensitive
<popey> Downloads not downloads
<Supermanintights> ah
<Supermanintights> that's irritating
<Supermanintights> thanks
<popey> heh, yeah, you learn that one quickly ☺
<popey> also, welcome to the community
<Supermanintights> thanks
<Supermanintights> i'm sorry for so many questions last few days
<popey> seriously, don't worry about it
<popey> its why we're here
<popey> just don't be surprised if sometimes people don't gove you the direct answer, but more 'teach a man to fish' answers
<jacobw> '/' is the top of the file systems, '/home/jacob/' is my home directory '~/' is the top my home directory, './' the current directory
<Supermanintights> well - either way, you guys have all been great, really patient considering i've practically had my hand held for every step
<penguin42> Supermanintights: How did you get the thing to install in the end?
<popey> yeah, this channel has a good bunch of ppl
<Supermanintights> i don't mind researching stuff - i just tend to get confused on certain steps - like when it tells me to edit something  -  i don't know how to save etc.
<Supermanintights> penguin42, Ubuntu?
<penguin42> nod
<Supermanintights> well you put me on the right path with telling me about GPT - MartijnVdS told me the bedtime story on GPT and it's history, then a few people tried helping me to change it from GPT to MBR - no luck, eventually I just played about in Gparted, and somehow managed to change it to MBR - total lucked out with it, but it worked
<penguin42> ah ok
<Supermanintights> then jacobw was a diamond in helping me prepare the harddrive partitions to do what i wanted it to do
<Supermanintights> no idea if Windows will read the partition - i'm downloading the drivers now, then we'll see when i go into it
<Supermanintights> (what a way to spend NYE)
<penguin42> I'd hope there is a bug somewhere about Ubuntu not installing on GPT properly - it really should and GPT is becoming much more common
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Oh, you think that's an odd way to spend NYE?
<popey> NTFS is probably the easiest filesystem to use cross windows/nt
<penguin42> sounds perfectly normal for me :-)
<Supermanintights> well i [put my bug out like you said
<Supermanintights> although no one has commented
<Supermanintights> i'm trying to figure out how to get ubuntu to read my HFS usb stick so i can get my documents and have my usb stick back again
<Supermanintights> but one thing at a time (I got a huge recovery project to do on a 2tb harddrive once this is all sorted - not looking forward to it)
<Supermanintights> still i've had more fun in 1 day of ubuntu than i did in a month of OSX
<popey> Good to hear
#ubuntu-uk 2012-01-01
<penguin42> HNY all
<jacobw> happy new year!
<jacobw> fireworks from big ben :o
<Supermanintights> HNY all!!!!
<jacobw> i will solve my rubiks cube in 2012
<popey> hah
<DJones> Happy new year all
<Supermanintights> christel,  - you're two minutes late....
<Supermanintights> jacobw, i spent a month at work constantly learning how to solve the rubiks cube
<christel> i know! :(
<Supermanintights> i'm still not great at it
<Supermanintights> but i can do it (slowly)
<jacobw> i got one for christmas
<Supermanintights> how people can complete them in seconds is just stupid
<jacobw> there's a record for doing it with chopsticks
<penguin42> I think there is a relatively simple algorithm you can learn for it - never bothered
<jacobw> its an area of serious mathematical study
<Supermanintights> haha
<penguin42> jacobw: Did you see the machine someone built to do it?
<jacobw> penguin42: no
<Supermanintights> it's a matter of learning how to do the corners, then the centre cubes
<Supermanintights> then how to move around without losing the position
<penguin42> jacobw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=052JJGBxFH0
<Supermanintights> i can do it on instinct better than i can thinking about it - that's when i normally screw up and it becomes a nightmare trying to recover it
<greg-g> tonytiger: thanks man. happy New Year!
<Supermanintights> fml penguin42 - thats amazing
<penguin42> yeh, very neat
<Supermanintights> reminds me of this:
<Supermanintights> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUvind4t7Pk
<jacobw> wow
<jacobw> the machines are awesome
<penguin42> Supermanintights: Haha nice trick
<Supermanintights> i'd love to build one
<Supermanintights> to do what - no idea
<Supermanintights> but still, that sort of thing is brilliant
 * jacobw considers the 'corners' idea
<Supermanintights> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMghvnqDhT8&feature=related - a related video (apparently), but really amusing
<awilkins> Happy New Year!
<awilkins> The other 58 people are lurking....
<christel> happy new year awilkins ;)
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: you too :)
 * jacobw jumps on awilkins 
<AlanBell> happy new year o/
<christel> happy new year <3
<MartijnVdS> happy new year AlanBell and everyone else :)
<AlanBell> the fireworks outside czajkowski's window looked good on the telly
<awilkins> We lit a couple of those chinese lanterns. Had a couple of "oh crap, we've incinerated the neighbours garden" moments too.
<Supermanintights> ok, windows onlilne
<Supermanintights> computer seems to be running pretty slow considering i've just reformatted - normally expect it to run faster, it was slightly laggy on ubuntu as well - but i just thought that might be ubuntu
<awilkins> Your electron have overindulged and need to lose their "Christmas pudding"
<Supermanintights> fml
<Supermanintights> guys - the bootscreen for dualboots
<Supermanintights> can i extend the time i have to choose an OS?
<penguin42> sure
<awilkins> Yes, it's controlled by the config file
<Supermanintights> it's only 8 seconds and it feels like if i blink or something, i've logged straight into ubuntu - when if i need to go back into windows, it's a waste of time to restart again
<Supermanintights> !config
<awilkins> You can switch it off, change the default, etc
<penguin42> Supermanintights: See /etc/default/grub
<awilkins> You can even make it sticky
<penguin42> Supermanintights: I think it's GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Supermanintights> sticky?
<penguin42> (is there a GUI for tweeking that stuff?)
<awilkins> So the last OS you boot is the next OS you boot
<awilkins> Good for Windows Updatahons
<Supermanintights> hmm
<Supermanintights> can i edit it so it's like 30 seconds, but runs sticky?
<Supermanintights> so i got enough time to do something, but if i'm not around it still runs sticky
<jacobw> in grub1 it was 'timeout 10' in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jacobw> i think its more complex in grub2
<penguin42> jacobw: Yeh you edit the /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<awilkins> I've done it for grub1
<Supermanintights> i've found the timeout in /grub
<awilkins> On my MythTV box, it boots in 3s and the next OS is a poweroff kernel (for the RTC wakeup setter)
<Supermanintights> how do i amend the sticky thing?
<awilkins> Add a savew default instruction to each entry you want to stick- don't remember the syntax
<awilkins> pardon my rubbish phonetypos too
 * Supermanintights watches as awilkins suggestions flies miles over his head
<awilkins> There's a script for each grub entry - in grub1 at least, part of the language lets you set the default entry
<Supermanintights> hmm
<jacobw> working out the syntax of each configuration is part of the fun of linux :p
<Supermanintights> yeah yeah
<Supermanintights> found a guide that suggests using some gui program
<Supermanintights> i'll try that :P
<Supermanintights> fully aware i'm a wuss and a coward
<awilkins> I started my Linux career on Gentoo
<awilkins> Scary.
<Supermanintights> i started my career with ubuntu and lots of help from #ubuntu-uk
<Supermanintights> :P
<Supermanintights> so the gui turned out to be pish
<Supermanintights> stuff it, 45 seconds is long enough for now
<Supermanintights> i'll worry about the sticky thing when it starts really irritating me
<awilkins> Try ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304761
<Supermanintights> or i'll follow that ^ :D
<Supermanintights> fml - i don't understand hardly any of that, well not enough that i'll figure out what to do myself
<Supermanintights> ok.
<Supermanintights> brb - going back to windows
<mattt> unz unz unz
<penguin42> ?
<mattt> penguin42: raving, what else?
<penguin42> swearing at bfd
<penguin42> right, now I can go to bed - I've hacked it into working!
<imexil> Here is a wish for 2012: Finally having an easy to follow hands-on tutorial for packaging debian/Ubuntu packages available ;-) Happy 2012 <:-)
<hamitron> imexil, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<imexil> My emphasis was on "easy to follow" but maybe that's mutual exclusive to the debian way of things :)
<Supermanintights> goddamnit, windows won't boot properly
<Supermanintights> with me having a dualboot with ubuntu - should i seek assistance here, or on ##windows?
<hamitron> imexil, http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/package.htm
<hamitron> tbh, with more features, comes complication in making such things
<imexil> hamitron: Thanks for the second link. That one I haven't seen yet. At least it's not nearly 100 pages long (which might put off some people). Going to look into that one too. Thanks
<hamitron> I'd recommend you try packaging simple things first, get a feel for it
<hamitron> then build yourself up
<jutnux> HEY GUYS
<jutnux> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<rileyp> when I type this from a terminal it works but in a script it doesnt whats wrong?  echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Gareth France] To infinity and beyond! - http://cliftonts.co.uk/cubuntu/?p=40
<daubers> Morning
<daubers> Having to use Windows this morning and keep finding myself moving the mouse to the left edge of the screen to get the window changer up
<AlanBell> morning all
<daubers> Morning AlanBell
<daubers> AlanBell: How's the OpenGL book?
<AlanBell> looks good on my bookshelf
<daubers> Heh :)
<AlanBell> I haven't finished the Terry Pratchett I got yet
<daubers> Snuff?
<AlanBell> yes
<daubers> Not read that yet :(
<daubers> Got 2 OU books and the first Game of Thrones book to finish first
<daubers> Then the OpenGL one
<daubers> then I should have some more OU ones by that point
<daubers> Looking forward to the OpenGL book, the aim is to create a 3d representation of my flat (or house if I've moved by then) with sensor readings in the correct rooms at the points where the sensors are hidden
<mattt> learning me some django w/ officespaced.co.uk, suggestions welcome :P
<daubers> Ah ha! Better
<christel> morning lovelies
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<AlanBell> christel o/
 * daubers prepares to head over to see the old people
<christel> oh wow AlanBell, it got really big before you got rid of it!
<AlanBell> it did, yes :)
<christel> is Mrs. Bell happy now that it's gone? ;)
<AlanBell> she is out, hasn't seen it yet
<christel> aah
<AlanBell> for those lacking context https://plus.google.com/u/0/109175303602657131317/posts/cKUTmfMREh4
<jacobw> wow
<sagaci> ha
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Pope] Python 2d Physics Libraries - http://popey.com/blog/2012/01/01/python-2d-physics-libraries/
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows you
<AlanBell> fine, I had a beardectomy earlier
<AlanBell> how were the fireworks?
<czajkowski> amazing
<czajkowski> sky was so bright
<nigelb> AlanBell: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nigelb> AlanBell: beardectomy :(
<AlanBell> or to put it another way the beard had an alanectomy
<penguin42> AlanBell: But! Why?
<AlanBell> it wanted to move on and live a free life of it's own, unhindered by the Alan that was attached to it
<brobostigon> that almost makes it sound as if it had conciousness and selfawareness and life of its own,
<penguin42> brobostigon: Think of the fibres of the beard as the axons
<brobostigon> hmmm.
<penguin42> the computation is done in the bread crumbs
<jacobw> oh, its sherlock tonight :)
<penguin42> nod
<Supermanintights> hey guys, HNY
<jacobw> ok
<jacobw> 'flash my desire hd' sounds wrong :|
<swat_> hi all
<jacobw> hi
<jacobw> → out
<swat_> how's it going?
 * darael swears profusely at an Indian computer manufacturer, but congratulates himself.
<darael> It /should/ /not/ be necessary to do unetbootin/mini.iso->memory stick->copy to hard drive partition, followed by ntldr->grub4dos->installer.
<DJones> Good afternoon, happy new year etc to all
<zleap> happy new year
<daubers> Has anyone got any experience with electronic door locks?
<moreati> Nope, hackaday sometimes has projects involving them
<dwatkins> daubers: only in so far as I disabled the lock which was used to break into my car recently
<daubers> dwatkins: Wah?
<dwatkins> daubers: my car got broken into by some annoying person with a screwdriver, it has both manaual and IR-based locking mechanisms
<daubers> I see
<dwatkins> Coincidentally I'm currently in the same friend's house outside which it was broken into.
<daubers> Heh :)
 * daubers hides the screwdrivers
<dwatkins> We're watching idiots walking around on the street via a webcam from a window upstairs.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: from your fallout shelter bunker?
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: sadly no, just a 2-up/2-down
 * daubers waits for an iso to download from his backup store
<mattt> dwatkins: where's this?
<dwatkins> mattt: Doncaster
<dwatkins> I reported it to the police, but they exhausted all lines of inquiry (i.e. asked at the cash & carry with no results, I guess)
<daubers> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a digital voice recorder? I keep meaning to pick one up
<MartijnVdS> daubers: do you want "podcast quality" or "transcription quality"?
<daubers> Uhhh..... probably the first one
<MartijnVdS> because for the second part any old MP3 player with mic will do :)
<daubers> I want to be able to record 2 people in a room with some acceptable quality level :)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: askpopey.com :)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Yeah :) I've been eyeing up one of these for a little while http://www.gak.co.uk/en/zoom-h1/40763
<directhex> daubers: pull out your cryptographic sequencer, and hack the control box. or use a remote battarang if it's button-operated
<Myrtti> AAAAARRR, almost forgot Sherlock is on tonight
 * MartijnVdS would watch it, but I have to sleep
<daubers> directhex: I was with you until the end of the word your
<MartijnVdS> Helped a friend moving today
<MartijnVdS> move*
 * directhex flings a freeze grenade at daubers & flees
 * daubers diagnoses directhex with "old batman TV series" disease
<MartijnVdS> KAPOW
<daubers> directhex: Never forget your anti-shark spray
<directhex> daubers: that'd be pretty useful! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsQ4_v3ij0E&feature=related
<daubers> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsQ4_v3ij0E&feature=related
<daubers> stupid putty
<daubers> oh dear
<popey> Evening all
<MartijnVdS> \o popester
<moreati> Myrtti: thank you, thank you, thank you. I _had_ forgotten
<Supermanintights> hey guys, if i want to associate a file type with a particular program, but it's not showing in the list, what's the terminal command?
<andylockran> howdy all - happy new year
<MartijnVdS> \o andylockran. and you too :)
<Supermanintights> !filetypes
<Supermanintights> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Supermanintights> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AlanBell> !default | Supermanintights
<lubotu3> Supermanintights: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Supermanintights> cheers AlanBell  - for some reason it's not showing in the list, the program i want to set the default for
<ali1234> that's fairly common
<ali1234> it's because the program isn't integrated properly with gnome
<daubers> popey: Any recommendations for a portable audio recorder thingy?
<Supermanintights> ali1234,  any suggestions on how i can change that?
<AlanBell> Supermanintights: file a bug against the application and reference http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/mimetypes-registering.html.en
<ali1234> you have to create a .desktop file for the program
<Supermanintights> AlanBell, I'd like to file a bug - but something tells me it'd be against the rules, which is why i'm trying to keep this as a general question for filetypes, rather than specifics
<ali1234> why would it be against the rules to file a bug?
<AlanBell> what rules??
<Supermanintights> ok, i'm looking to bind nzb with sabnzbdplus
<AlanBell> oh, not an application that is in ubuntu then
<Supermanintights> because of the nature of that filetype - i assume it'd be against the rules
<Supermanintights> that's why i was trying to be general, rather than specific
<ali1234> no, it's packaged in ubuntu
<AlanBell> so it is, yeah, file a bug
<Supermanintights> that's ok? even though it's for nzbs?
<ali1234> did you install the distro package?
<Supermanintights> i followed the instructions on sabzbdplus website ali1234
<ali1234> you installed it from the ppa?
<Supermanintights> all the terminal commands - it normall associates, but i've not been given any option, and can't find any options in the settings
<Supermanintights> http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/install-ubuntu-repo - that's what i did
<moreati> Supermanintights: much as Ubuntu takes inspiration from OS X, it adheres to the principal of use it for any purpose - that if you want to make a baby muncher machine - noone will put a no baby muncher clause in the license
<AlanBell> "This is an unofficial package from an unofficial repository. Don't file bugs about packages installed from this repository in Ubuntu's bug tracker, instead complain right here in this topic."
<ali1234> test the distro package
<ali1234> if that doesn't work, file a bug on launchpad too
<Supermanintights> ok cooll
<popey> daubers: to record what?
<daubers> popey: A couple of people talking in the room, it's a memory aid thing for myself (and possibly for a future project, but thats a long way off)
<popey> daubers: zoom h1
<popey> probably cheaper voice dictation devices around, but thats the one I'd buy
<daubers> ta, that's more or less confirmed what the interwebs in general was telling me :)
<popey> hah, excellent
<jacobw> sherlock on bbc2 at 2010
 * popey has the PVR set
<ali1234> just set mythtv to record it in HD
<DJones> jacobw: But its 2012 :)
<jacobw> hmm, gnome terminal on precise is giving my alt+<left>/<right> combinations to irssi as D/C
<popey> speaking of 12.04
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/bootcharts/mbp/mbp-precise-20120101-1.png
<popey> thats depressingly long
<zleap> popey, what is that a diagram of ?
<jacobw> ~60 seconds to greeter?
<aquarius> yo
<penguin42> <sherlock>
<jacobw> hi
<Myrtti> SHERLOOOOCCCKKKK
<Myrtti> \o/
<aquarius> sherlock isn't on for another hour yet, is it?
<Myrtti> no, it just started
<aquarius> cra!
 * jacobw is rushing to install flash for this event
<popey> its on now
<aquarius> off to bbc watch live webpage for me  ;)
 * DJones watches Treasure Island while recording Sherlock
 * aquarius laughs at all the in-jokes for people who know the original stories :)
<jacobw> excellent, sound doesn't work
 * mattt is taping and watching later
 * jacobw feels more productive with unity that gnome2
<jacobw> than*
<popey> https://twitter.com/#!/thewhiphand was 40 followers 3 mins ago
<popey> now over 800
<Myrtti> heheheehehe
<Myrtti> noticed myself
<Myrtti> 22 when I looked
<popey> it went 40->48->20 oddly
<Myrtti> ♥
<jacobw> ?
 * jacobw notes that unity launcher is not actually transparent
 * Myrtti abandons plans of cooking and orders Indian
<popey> excellent plan
<Myrtti> excellent show this
<Myrtti> I approve
<popey> +1
<Myrtti> wohoo food
<czajkowski> we have left over indian grub from jon cooking last night
<czajkowski> so nyommy to reheat
<Azelphur> uhh, my computers going haywire \o/
<Azelphur> it froze up a bit, and now even basic things are non functional, dmesg says "Input/output error" and touch says "Bus error"
<DJones> Hard drive failure?
<Azelphur> all happened when I loaded a web page, flash went up the wall, and now everything is going up the wall
<popey> I have had that
<popey> recently
<Azelphur> fun
<Azelphur> popey: any fix?
<Azelphur> don't think it's a hdd failure, I can still browse the files fine, only can't do any R/W
<Azelphur> oh hey I can do some R/W
<Azelphur> time to turn it off and on again, I guess
<Azelphur> LOL, sudo reboot now sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/azelphur/2: Read-only file system
<Azelphur> reboot, /sbin/reboot: Input/output error
<Azelphur> guess I'll do magic sysreq, \o/
<jacobw> dead
<penguin42> </sherlock>
<jacobw> hmm, i need food
<penguin42> you never xray a phone if you want the data.....
<Myrtti> brilliant, tipped mint sauce on me in the heat of the show
<Azelphur> rebooted and it all seems to be alive now
<penguin42> use smartctl to check if the drive thinks there was an error
<Azelphur> looks fine :D
<jacobw> Azelphur: its odd
<jacobw> Azelphur: precise?
<Azelphur> jacobw: ?
<jacobw> are you using the 12.04 alpha?
<Azelphur> nope
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] 2012 - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/01/2012/
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-24
<solarcloud_3scrn> That tme when your postman says you've a small package over the intercom :priceless; but then you it from the National Sports Centre asking for your *subs* & clicks: for everything else there's a FSWheat+Bannana Bowl. http://www.openstreetmap.org/?minlon=-4.50535774230957&minlat=54.1520500183105&maxlon=-4.5037317276001&maxlat=54.153392791748
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<kvarley> brobostigon: \0
<brobostigon> morning kvarley
<kvarley> brobostigon: How goes it?
<brobostigon> kvarley: crap, i hate having my personal space invaded by aliens. and you?
<kvarley> brobostigon: Hehe. Pretty good, just got some good code done :)
<brobostigon> kvarley: :)
<brobostigon> i just feel like crawling into a hole with wifi for the next week.
<kvarley> brobostigon: Family festiveness well and truly underway then?
<brobostigon> kvarley: yes, and i hate it. i dont like the busy, i would rather have nice calm and quiet.
<kvarley> brobostigon: hehe, it'll be over soon enough
<brobostigon> kvarley: yes, in the meantime, i will be on edge, and in total panic,
<brobostigon> and my sleep will be disturbed etc.
<bigcalm_laptop> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> good afternoon bigcalm_laptop
<brobostigon> :)
<bigcalm_laptop> Aha, life!
<bigcalm_laptop> How are you brobostigon ?
<brobostigon> bigcalm_laptop: could be better, i dont like aliens invading my personal space, otherwise fine, and you?
<bigcalm_laptop> Ah, family visiting?
<brobostigon> yes.
<bigcalm_laptop> Heh
<brobostigon> bigcalm_laptop: worse, if having more people around, messes with my routines, which is very disturbing.
<penguin42> anyone else getting spam to do with travel stuff from a different .co.uk domain each day signed off by 'Brought to you by an affiliate of Distinguished Traveller' - very difficult to spot
 * penguin42 has had to add an explicit spamassassin rule for it
<bigcalm_laptop> Not me
<penguin42> very annoying, they seem to be beating both spamassassin and crm114 for me
<popey> Afternoon all.
<kvarley> popey: Buy much this morning?
<penguin42> popey: And how was London?
<popey> fun
<AlanBell> I didn't go in the end, I was outvoted
<bigcalm> Ahoy
<penguin42> hey BC
<popey> yay, saw ISS
<penguin42> oh nice
<bashrc> with a telescope?
 * penguin42 has seen it once with naked eye
<mgdm> I saw it a ocuple of weeks ago with no scope or anything
<mgdm> it was the brightest thing in the sky
<mgdm> saw an Iridium flare shortly before that too - it was hard to miss :)
<penguin42> it's pretty easy - very bright, and slow moving but is moving
<bigcalm> Cool
<bigcalm> popey: 10" touch screen works really well with RPi :)
<brobostigon> my brother is going to be a father next august, so uncle brobostigon here i come.
<popey> yeah, we saw it with no aid
<bigcalm> 2 things left to do: 1) get DSLR to take a photo via USB, 2) learn Python :S
<penguin42> bigcalm: It's interesting a lot of the cheap cameras don't seem to be able to trigger via usb, although I don't know why - maybe they can but it's not documented
<bigcalm> penguin42: I'm hoping to be able to do it with CHDK
<penguin42> ch?
<bigcalm> http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/350D
<penguin42> ah, posh canon
<bigcalm> Quite old now
<mgdm> didn't think the 350D could run CHDK
<mgdm> can gphoto not trigger it?
<mgdm> gphoto on the 400D can shoot but not download the photo properly - but that's fine, it's on the camera's card
<mgdm> bigcalm: see above :
<bigcalm> mgdm: not tried gphoto yet. Though this needs to be a fully automated process
<bigcalm> User presses a touch screen button. DSLR takes photo. Controlling computer downloads photo from camera's memory for external storage
<mgdm> Oh, I know what you're doing :-)
<mgdm> I suspect gphoto might handle it with some massaging
<mgdm> without CHDK
<bigcalm> I'll have a look, ta
<bigcalm> Oh, and it all needs to work in a RPi ;)
<mgdm> oh run
<mgdm> oh, fun
<bigcalm> mgdm: https://twitter.com/i/#!/bigcalm/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FcP26Iay1
<bigcalm> mgdm: most things work so far. As I say, it's just the DSLR and python thing to learn
<bigcalm> I seem to be struggling to find gphoto on this system. usc says that it's installed though
<penguin42> bigcalm: How do you interface the chocolate buttons to the system?
<daftykins> penguin42: XD
<penguin42> daftykins: I get they fit in an SD card slot
<penguin42> bet
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> nah, they're the power+reset 'buttons' ;)
<penguin42> definitely thinks he can be powered off chocolate buttons
 * DJones has found an ipad that he wants, http://www.very.co.uk/chocolate-ipad/1157072458.prd
<penguin42> DJones: Do you think it has an apple filling?
<solarcloud> Happy Holidays Everyone .. here's from inside the-amd MegaTri-Core ..
<solarcloud> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/cooil.org.eu/Happy%20Holidays%20to%20All%20at%20the%20Ubuntu%20Podcast%20team%2C%20Open%20sourcerer%2C%20UK-L.u.g%27s%20and%20Co..PNG
<penguin42> (Chocolate & Apple is very rare - I've had pear chocolate, and that was really nice - but we don't seem to do chocolate and orchard fruits in the UK)
<daftykins> it's chocolate, but is it free?
<DJones> open source chocolate?
 * penguin42 prefers open chocolate sauce
<daftykins> ^_^
 * solarcloud saw a tin for that !
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...  now for that tin ...
<Azelphur> Fresh Ubuntu 12.10 install, unity isn't starting, ideas?
<daftykins> it's saving you from having to encounter it
<daftykins> ;)
<zleap> zleap, does it work from a live cd,  is your graphics hard ware good enough for unity
<Azelphur> think I figured it old, old radeon driver with a new card :P
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> Azelphur: was it a vast improvement moving to AMD card(s)? how do you have all those screens of yours hooked up these days, DVI?
<Azelphur> daftykins: not mine, PC I built for a friend
<daftykins> ah
<penguin42> Azelphur: Was it you who go the cheap 55" ?
<daftykins> it was him!
 * penguin42 was curious how it worked out
<daftykins> seems pretty good on the pics he had decked out, in that it was real and shows a picture :D
<penguin42> always a bonus
<daftykins> heh i was around a friends last night, they'd fallen down the usual trap of buying a cable router instead of an ADSL router
<daftykins> so to use it temporarily they were having to bridge it through the existing old one, which has had wireless go quirky apparently
<daftykins> nasty nasty ^_^
<daftykins> i decided to reconfigure it for them though, no need to double NAT
<ali1234> there is no reason for that to fail to work
<daftykins> nah they just kept having it drop
<ali1234> if correctly configure
<ali1234> well that's wireless netwrking for you
<daftykins> sure is
<daftykins> give me cables any day
<ali1234> bluetooth is quite reliable even if it is slow and short range
<ali1234> if you have noisy 2.4ghz bluetooth seems to be able to sneak through when wifi + wireless keyboards can't
<ali1234> i don't know why
<daftykins> well, most implementations share antennas so even having bluetooth enabled is trashing the wireless' chances
<penguin42> there was an interesting article I saw from Intel on how USB-3 can completely nuke wireless keyboard/mice unless they get the cable/socket shielding just right
<daftykins> ouch!
<daftykins> my first instinct would be that that could be down to USB3's higher power spec, but devices have to request that power so a USB 2.0 device wouldn't enable that
<penguin42> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/io/universal-serial-bus/usb3-frequency-interference-paper.html
<MartijnVdS> Yay scrollwheel doesn't work
<MartijnVdS> on that page
<penguin42> there's a download pdf link
<daftykins> yeah i just opened it like that, that PDF plugin is painful even on Windows
<MartijnVdS> anyway.. by the logic of that paper
<MartijnVdS> shouldn't it also interfere on the 5GHz wifi band?
<penguin42> no, see the graph on p.8
<MartijnVdS> where's this wireless usb/UWB at btw? I remember Intel showing it off years ago
<penguin42> never seems to have happened
<daftykins> what a horrific idea
<MartijnVdS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_USB
<penguin42> daftykins: Why?
<MartijnVdS> so you can attach your wifi dongle wirelessly!
<daftykins> two of the nastiest techs together :) wireless and USB D:
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: you prefer diesel-powered copper wires?
<daftykins> very funny
<daftykins> i'd go back to PS/2 for peripherals quite happily :)
<penguin42> daftykins: Dunno - having something you can plug anything to is nice
<daftykins> yeah, there's that
<daftykins> suddenly makes sense why ultraportables have USB 3 on one side and USB2 on the other
<penguin42> daftykins: And the fact it doesn't matter which way you plug the mouse/keyboard into - wth PS/2 controllers didn't sort that out is beyond me, electrically they're the same
<daftykins> and wireless antennas are often in the screen lid anyway so that's a non-issue
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> USB should work upside down :)
<daftykins> have to say, Apple did well on the lightning connector being reversible
<penguin42> daftykins: I think there is a ms patent on a reversible USB plug
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> i think USB 3 has stopped that being possible now anywho
<penguin42> why?
<daftykins> because of the way that the USB 3 pins are stacked above the USB 2 ones, you'd have to make a very tall connector to be able to flip up and down
<daftykins> that'd probably get costly on both the socket and cable side, perhaps making it prohibitive for makers
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-25
<bigcalm> mgdm: gphoto2 --filename foo1.jpg --capture-image-and-download
<bigcalm> mgdm: works perfectly :D
<daftykins> happy christmas to any and all who are awake o/
<penguin42> hey daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> just been playing with some data recovery for a friend
<daftykins> clickety click goes the click of death :D
<penguin42> oh dear, what drive?
<daftykins> an ancient 40GB PATA WD :)
<daftykins> it would've been in storage for years doing nothing
<penguin42> ah right, sometimes they just plain seize up
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> another is a laptop form factor SATA 250GB, from an ancient laptop of my friends
<penguin42> if it's a 250GB it can't be *that* ancient
<daftykins> it totally freezes my OS when connected so i started playing with a DOS mode program
<daftykins> in hardware terms i consider it ancient :)
 * penguin42 tosses his 64MB 5.25" FH ST506 drive at daftykins
<daftykins> :)
<penguin42> a 250GB SATA should be able to give you SMART data and logs etc
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> i'll give it another go at some point, the program i used didn't like my desktop's BIOS
<daftykins> possibly due to the SATA port mode, which i didn't think of at the time
<penguin42> what does Linux make of it?
<daftykins> didn't even try
<daftykins> i'd imagine it'll just stream many errors in the logs :>
<penguin42> there is a modified dd somewhere that can skip badblocks
<daftykins> ja dd-rescue
<penguin42> that plus smartctl is a good start, although I'd probably try it on a minimal linux, you don't want anything trying to mount it or anything
<daftykins> yeah, would be nice to image it up first
 * penguin42 wonders if it's possible to get Amazon to give you the intersection of it's recommendations for you and a price limit
<daftykins> penguin42: as in, show you your recommendations with an upper bound?
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh, show me stuff that matches my recommendations and is dirt cheap
<daftykins> :D
<penguin42> 'Far Cry 3 (Xbox 360)     Because you purchased.... Vax S6 Home Master Steam Cleaner'
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> that's a good one :>
<penguin42> daftykins: I like the way Amazon lets you tell it that you're not interested, but it won't let you say why
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i spent a fair few minutes on that once saying "own this, don't want that, blah blah..."
<penguin42> right, so it can say because you own it, but they don't have a way of saying 'it's just a bad connection with the other item' or 'I'm not interested in bluray'
<daftykins> idd
<ali1234> is anyone's TV broken?
<ali1234> i can'tpick up any channels at all on freeview
<ali1234> and i've tried 4 different tuners
<ali1234> so eithermy aeriel is broken or it's the transmitter
<dwatkins> ali1234: tried http://tvcatchup.com/ ?
<ali1234> no
<penguin42> ali1234: Tis OK here; Winter Hill transmitter
<ali1234> i'm not sure what tx i am on but it is either nottingham or sutton coldfield
<daftykins> ITV was doing funny things earlier today when my parents were watching TV
<ali1234> dvb-apps initial scanning files are so out of date it's not even funny
<daftykins> lots of blank black screens for some time
<ali1234> i have absolutely no signal at all for the past hour or so
<daftykins> impressive
<ali1234> i'm guessing someone is going to have a fun day climbing a transmitter on christmas
<ali1234> either that or squirrels have chewed through my aerial cable
<daftykins> at least TV is dire so you're not missing anything :>
<dwatkins> how to climb a transmission tower: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbEqnLjHyf8
<ali1234> i know right but i wanted to record lord of the rings
<daftykins> record ;x
<penguin42> ali1234: https://faq.external.bbc.co.uk/templates/bbcfaqs/emailstatic/interferencePage
<daftykins> srs?
<ali1234> yes i record films off tv because it's easier than pirating them
<ali1234> penguin42: yeah it says no problems
<daftykins> go lurking for neighbour TV sounds :>
<penguin42> ali1234: I bet it's that clumsy santa knocking your aerial
<ali1234> i really don't see how it can be my aerial
<penguin42> why?
<ali1234> because i would have heard a noise
<penguin42> why?
<ali1234> i mean it was literally working one minute and then dead the next
<ali1234> and the aerial is attached to the wall right outside the room i am in
<penguin42> hmm, could be a busted lead
<ali1234> i have tried several different one
<ali1234> three tuners
<ali1234> and a STB
<ali1234> it's not the lead or equipment
<penguin42> I meant the lead from the aerial
<ali1234> well
<ali1234> it's not raining, snowing, windy or anything here
<penguin42> nod
<ali1234> and the lead has worked fine for 15 years
<ali1234> so it's picked a funny time to break
<penguin42> ali1234: I think that's what they said about the o-rings
<dwatkins> some cowboy went up on our roof fitting an aerial (block of flats) and dislodged some tiles, apparently.
<ali1234> if only they still had analogue tx
<ali1234> you can tell when that is working or not
<dwatkins> yeah, a poor signal will give you an indication of the signal strength and you can still see/hear something
<dwatkins> seems Netflix is down in the US, too.
<daftykins> lawl
<daftykins> just in time for holiday surprises
<dwatkins> “We continue to work on resolving issues with the Elastic Load Balancing Service in the US-EAST-1 region. Traffic for some ELBs are currently experiencing significant levels of traffic loss.”
<penguin42> and this is why I wish sysadmins a 'Quiet and uneventful christmas and new year'
<dwatkins> I'm glad I'm not working today.
<daftykins> eh it's no biggy if you've no family
<dwatkins> true, I just like having a day off ;)
<dwatkins> I was on call this weekend, too.
<daftykins> =[
<dwatkins> thankfully it wasn't busy
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> ali1234: any change in the state of play?
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> happy christmas/festivus/winterval
<brobostigon> happy christmas everyone.
<brobostigon> morning AlanBell
<SuperEngineer> & a happy whatsits to you all as well
<shauno> happy whatsits all round :)
<solarcloud> Morning Sakamoto .. http://open.spotify.com/track/17oLsEzzlGFlrBKViCzmGc
<brobostigon> :)
<daftykins> libations for everybody \o
 * penguin42 jingles to all
<dwatkins> merry Tuesday :)
<penguin42> indeed, a very merry Tuesday it is
<DJones> Does anybody know anywhere selling cheap external USB 2 external hdd's? Currently looking for something that beats this deal http://www.maplin.co.uk/750gb-core-external-desktop-usb-2.0-hard-drive-682549
<MartijnVdS> DJones: beware that cheap = fails fast
<DJones> Yeah, something I'm wary of, reviews of that model seem quite good though
<penguin42> does say it's a grade-b - whatever that means
<dwatkins> I bought a 3 TB USB disk, it had been dropped by the courier. Unsurprisingly, it didn't work.
<dwatkins> B-grade can mean any number of things, unfortunately.
<penguin42> yeh
<DJones> Could just be old stock as well and replaced by a newer model
<DJones> None of the branches are holding stock
<penguin42> DJones: The other thing to do is get a USB<->sata cable and a drive
<DJones> They seem to work out more expensive when you add in the cable, plus they're not as neat
<penguin42> yep
<dwatkins> I tend to buy enclosures, as I replace drives in laptops occasionally, so have smaller capacity ones spare.
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-26
<Knightwise> mornin !
<daftykins> heya
<Knightwise> hey daftykins how are you
<daftykins> not bad thanks! you're up early :) how be thee?
<Knightwise> Doing fine,
<Knightwise> working from home today. Decided to start early so i can knock off early
<daftykins> :D
<Knightwise> But i'm not gonna have a lot to do today.
<Knightwise> the dutch have a holiday today so our entire offices are closed
<daftykins> ah-har sounds ideal
<Knightwise> yep .. decided to do some backlogged work for the website too :)
<daftykins> put your feet up and carry on with the festivities then :)
<Knightwise> Well, i'll be behind the computer and have my work phone with me
<Knightwise> but i'll mostly be working on some stuff for the website ;)
<Knightwise> still have a video episode to edit down
<daftykins> sounds quite varied, your work
<Knightwise> not for work , for the website :)
<Knightwise> www.knightwise.com
<daftykins> aaaah
<Knightwise> and you ? You are up early too
<daftykins> more up late unfortunately :)
<daftykins> on a confusing 'schedule' given the time of year
<Knightwise> ah
<Knightwise> know what you mean :)
<Knightwise> seen the last Dr Who episode yet ?
<MartijnVdS> No
<MartijnVdS> So don't spoil :)
<daftykins> don't watch that one myself
<Knightwise> morning MartijnVdS !
<Knightwise> I'll keep my trap shut :)
<Knightwise> hmm.. time for some video editing
<dwatkins> merry boxing to all
<brobostigon> good morning eveyone.
<bashrc> hello
<brobostigon> hello bashrc
<bashrc> I read the Shuttleworth blog post eariler
<bashrc> focussing more on phones and tablets in 2013
<marsilainen> cron entries that people add using crontab - where do these get stored on the filesystem?
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: in /var/spool/cron
<marsilainen> ah yes, thanks
<sprmtt> nexus people: can you put ubuntu on a nexus 10?
<marsilainen> right, I think that boxing day fry up brunch is in order
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<brobostigon> afternoonings bigcalm :)
<bigcalm> Anybody able to point me at a good introduction to learning Python, given that I have a very strong background in PHP?
<SuperEngineer> bigcalm: home.clara.net/rfwilmut/research/MPFC/intro.html   ;) [sorry, couldn't resist]
<bigcalm> Thanks SuperEngineer
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<SuperEngineer> bigcalm: did a search for "an introduction to Python for PHP programmers". this may prove slightly more useful http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/
<SuperEngineer> [got the link via this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2561362/learning-python-coming-from-php]
<bigcalm> Ta
<Nafallo> but we're on python 3 now... :-P
<Knightwise> howdy dudes
<SuperEngineer> Nafallo: perhaps suggestion the number be sub'd with the number 3 in the link would be - ooo I dunno, helpful?
<SuperEngineer> ..just tried it... it works
<SuperEngineer> [but thanks for the adventure]
<Nafallo> SuperEngineer: I didn't try it, so didn't want to change the url :-)
<SuperEngineer> http://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/
<penguin42> hmm g+ web interface seems a bit broken for me when I click in the text box to write a post
<penguin42> hmm ok if I close the tab, odd
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: some js got confused?
<penguin42> yeh guess so
<popey> pip pip
<brobostigon> afternoonings popey
<bigcalm> Howdy popey
<bigcalm> popey: I want your key fob"
<bigcalm> !
<popey> yo
<popey> haha
<popey> i randomly put it on my amz wish list ages ago
<bigcalm> I got loads of things I forgot that I had added
<popey> bit expensive
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006L5SRJO
<popey> someone bought it!
<dwatkins> well it's quite nice
<bigcalm> I could see that making a hole in my pocket
<directhex> moo.
<popey> moo indeed
<directhex> also oink
<popey> hmm, internettings a bit bonkers tonight
<popey> twitter and G+ both slow
<bigcalm> Learning a new programming language is painful when you're already a coder
<penguin42> popey: Heck that Vostro is a decent price
<bigcalm> I built an X-Wing today. A dangerous present to give me as I now want to build more!
<popey> yeah
<popey> annoyingly so
<popey> i am thinking of doing http://www.onegameamonth.com/ to improve my programming skills
<penguin42> what platforms is it form?
<popey> brb
 * penguin42 updates his Android disassembler app ( http://www.treblig.org/pocketdisassembler/index.html ) - I think that will be the only Android app I ever work on, the GUI stuff is horrible
<cliftonts> Hey, Azelphur
<TheHustle> Hi
<penguin42> oh, for some reason I hadn't realised Gerry Anderson was responsible for Space: 1999
<mgdm> Yeah. Sad news :/
<DJones> penguin42: Had you seen that there are plans for a "remake" of the Space 1999 series
<haqe17> would someone mind telling me if the latest version of blender (2.65) is made available in 12.10 repositories?
<Laney> !info blender
<lubotu3> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.63a-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 21711 kB, installed size 54785 kB
<haqe17> thanks
<haqe17> !info eclipse
<lubotu3> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<penguin42> DJones: Oh dear, that would be very bad
<penguin42> DJones: Still, they had video phones (that something Star Trek didn't think of), although their idea of computer pritners was a bit bad
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-27
<p42dos> hmm
<p42dos> FreeDOS in KVM on Ubuntu, running ircjr!
<Knightwise> mornin everyone !
<MartijnVdS> howdy Knightwise
<Knightwise> hey MartijnVdS !
<MartijnVdS> \o
<popey> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> Hi popey
<MartijnVdS> popey: Had/having a good christmas?
<popey> yes thanks!
<popey> you?
<MartijnVdS> Had a great family dinner on christmas day, back to work today :)
<popey> :(
<MartijnVdS> next weekend is a long one as well (I took Monday off)
<Knightwise> popey: I talked to alex yesterday about the nexus thing. Great gu! Its gonna be an awesome interview
<czajkowski> ello folks
<czajkowski> everyone having a nice Christmas?
<MartijnVdS> The train to work was almost empty :)
<popey> oh nice Knightwise
<Knightwise> yep , its gonna make a great episode
<Knightwise> i apperantly posed him some hard questions.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Knightwise> hey everyone
<brobostigon> hey Knightwise
<shauno> okay, very OT, but very -uk.  I've always called the spots on a potato when it starts trying to sprout, ears.  I've just found out the rest of the planet calls them eyes.  Is this a regional thing, or am I defective?  (regional may be any of many, I don't sit still)
<directhex> eyes is the correct term.
<popey> yeah i only ever heard them called eyes
<shauno> this isn't good.  I don't like being wrong about things, let alone being wrong about things for 30-mumble years
<shauno> I guess I was hoping to be redeemed by a northerner
<daubers> Whats a mumble year?
<shauno> trying to be vague, I'm not comfortable with my age.  or not comfortable with the fact I still act like a 12yo.  one of the two.
<daubers> shauno: How can you not be comfortable with your age? Everyone knows that the average persons mental age is sqrt(actual age)
 * daubers has a mental age of ~5.2
<shauno> I complete my current orbit in a matter of days.  it's an odd week.  I'll get over it soon enough.  just every birthday has me questioning whether I just didn't notice that the adults were making it up all along, or if I'm missing something
<daubers> They're making it up
<penguin42> shauno: As someone who is no longer 30-mumble something I can say it doesn't get any better; the only thing to do seems to ignore the fact that you're getting old as much as possible
<shauno> so it's really not ears?  ;)
<penguin42> shauno: Do they look like ears?
<shauno> I dunno.  They look like plants.  And I've heard ears described as such before (eg cauliflower).  do they look like eyes?
<penguin42> bah, that spoils that line of argument; no
<DJones> shauno: re potatoes, I'm a northerner and I would call them eyes
<ali1234> what is the default font viewer in ubuntu-desktop?
<DJones> ali1234: I get Font viewer 3.6.0
<DJones> gnome-font-view shows as running via top
<DJones> thats on 12.10
<ali1234> thanks
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-28
<allan_> hello
<daftykins> 0o
<dwatkins> mornin
<daubers> Morning
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<solarcloud_3scrn> Here's my 27thDec'12 present anyway ... http://goo.gl/7DEur [http://books.slashdot.org/] ... anyone want the xsane-scan ??
<penguin42> popey: Hmm that Ouya looks neat, nice physical design, sounds cheap, not sure it'll do much for games, but should work nice to run Linux
<solarcloud_3scrn> penguin42, Best thing is .. 'OUYA' is not registered on ebay as a seller name .. so I guess it's all poster's and buyer's market (in mini-HDMI Leads.)
<popey> penguin42, yeah, I backed it, so keen to see it succeed
<kvarley> popey: Will the Ubuntu ARM version run on that system? Could make a killer TV/Web Browsing box with that 1.6 GHz Quad Core Tegra in it
<popey> could do
<popey> could be a better set top box than rpi
<popey> but I'm more interested in it as a games machine
<popey> tricky though given it's not got touch at all, so many games will need some thought
<kvarley> popey:  That's just down to lazy devs not considering different input methods so if game devs wake up and start considering stuff it could be very good
<popey> not really
<popey> Android always was designed for phones and tablets
<popey> so not "lazy" for devs to think their games would have a touch screen
<kvarley> Yeah but for years now you've been able to have keyboards and mice connected
<popey> but nobody does
<kvarley> True, lazy was the wrong word. I mean, they may have otherlooked it
<popey> nobody connects a keyboard/mouse to their phone!
<kvarley> True, I do on my tablet tho
<popey> that's only happened in the last 18 months
<popey> since the TF101 and friends arrived
<kvarley> Thought it was longer, sorry
<popey> yeah, feels like it doesn't it?
<popey> android seems to move on pretty quick
<kvarley> Haha yeah, I'm just happy that Linux based stuff is getting more and more common
<kvarley> I keep overlooking how short a time it's actually been prominent in the market
<popey> easy to do when you use it daily
<kvarley> Interesting project anyway, hope it takes off because it could be really special. The pricetag is very attractive, I know a lot of casual gamers who'd probably be interested. Are you getting a developer edition one?
<popey> no
<penguin42> popey: Well I suppose the keyboard/mouse thing was there on the early transformers and on the early Toshiba netbook thing
<popey> yeah, the AC100 didn't even have a touch screen
 * popey looks at the ac100 under his desk
<penguin42> yeh, that's why it died a death
<penguin42> popey: Thing is the ARM stuff moves pretty quickly so those guys are going to have to make sure it lands on time, otherwise it's going to look **yawn** compared to quad A15 things with more RAM etc
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<popey> yeah
<bashrc> it's a shame that netbooks are apparently dead.  I use one quite regularly
<Daviey> popey: I didn't know you have an ac100
<popey> yeah, it's running ubuntu for testing compiz on arm
<Daviey> popey: Japanese keyboard?
<popey> no, uk
<Daviey> !
<Daviey> How the heck did you get that?
<Daviey> we had to get ours from Japan IIRC
<popey> ebay 2nd hand
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> i wouldn't taint myself with second hand wares. :)
<popey> model AC100-10U
<popey> tempted to make it an all-text machine
<popey> remove the GUI completely and just use text based apps
<Daviey> Model: PDN01-00HO1C
<Daviey> mine has X, but is mostly accessed via ssh TBH
<DJones> Why doesn't copying 300Gb to an external USB drive happen instantly...I've run out of patience, I want to get it properly installed, but need to wait until I've copied a stack of data over
<penguin42> because it's a USB-2 spinny disk?
<DJones> Heh
<celesteh> So I tried clicking the upgrade button on the update manager to go to 12.0.4 and it sort of worked, but a bunch of my programmes are broken. So I downloaded a disk image to reinstall from the DVD instead. The disk is teling me that if I reinstall, it will delete all my photos and data. Does it actually wipe out my home directory?  I've made a backup, but would really prefer it if I could just keep the home dir. Does anybody have exp
<celesteh> erience with this?
<popey> celesteh, hi
<popey> if you reinstall and choose to manually partition and choose _not_ to format the partition, it will reinstall over the top, keeping whatever you have in /home
<celesteh> cheers, popey.  when it asks me to create a user later on, do i have to make sure to pick a new user name?
<popey> no, use the same username and password as your previous install
<celesteh> cheers!
<Azelphur> my nexus 4 arrived
 * Azelphur does happy dance
 * MartijnVdS waits for an LTE Nexus
<Azelphur> and already got a buyer for my Galaxy S3, 3 hour turn over xD
<ali1234> MartijnVdS: nexus 4 is already kind-of LTE, but it only supports half the frequencies
<ali1234> so it only works in some countries on some providors
<Azelphur> ali1234: it is? interesting
<ali1234> you need rom hack too of course
<Azelphur> cool
<ali1234> LTE is rubbish anyway
<Azelphur> yea, it's a bit useless in this country as of yet
<ali1234> over priced, over hyped
<Azelphur> I ain't payin £40/mo for mobile
<Azelphur> £12.90 is more my speed :P
<ali1234> it won't actually improve speeds for individuals anyway, not when everyone has it
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> Azelphur: what app were you using to play with NFC?
<Azelphur> ali1234: to read credit cards? squareless
<ali1234> is it free?
<Azelphur> yep
<ali1234> Azelphur: it does not work on my cards
<ali1234> it makes a funny noise when i move the card near but then it says "read failed"
<Azelphur> ali1234: might not be holding it near it for long enough, it can be fiddly
<Azelphur> it's worked on every credit card I've tried
<ali1234> did you find somehwre to buy blank nfc tags?
<Azelphur> ali1234: nope
<ali1234> rapidnfc.com looks good they have all kinds of stuff with nfc tags in them
<Azelphur> nice
<brobostigon> blackadder the third, bbc2, now, :)
<Azelphur> Anyone know how I can tell if my computer is connected on 802.11g or 802.11n?
<Azelphur> Trying to debug a network speed issue, doing ssh root@dd-wrt cat /dev/zero and only getting 40-400KB/sec mostly
<penguin42> something like iwconfig?
<Azelphur> says it's connected at 144.4Mb/s with a link quality of 65/70
<dwatkins> you could test with netcat to rule-out the encryption as the cause
<Azelphur> dwatkins: how would I do that? :P
<dwatkins> or ttcp, that's even easier Azelphur - are the machines accessible directly, i.e. can you open a port on one that's visible on the other?
<Azelphur> dwatkins: I got my computer (Linux) connected to a DD-WRT router
<Azelphur> that's what I'm using to test, although my end goal is to make 1080p streaming work off my HTPC
<directhex> Azelphur, intel wifi?
<Azelphur> Belkin Components F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v1000/v4000 [Ralink RT2870]
<dwatkins> Azelphur: do you have another machine on the same network to test with?
<Azelphur> yes
<Azelphur> not sure if my laptop does N, I'll take a look.
<popey> I'd just click on network manager and connection info
<popey> to see what speed it's connected at
<popey> or run nm-tool
<dwatkins> ethtool should tell the link speed, too
<dwatkins> ...if you're a command line junkie like me ;)
<Azelphur> my laptop only connects at 54mb/sec, but it gets 1MB/sec throughput with ssh cat /dev/zero
<Azelphur> although it is very spikey, much like how it is with my PC only a bit faster
<Azelphur> looking very similar basically, so the problem is likely in the router
<Azelphur> guess I'll update dd-wrt and see if that resolves it
<dwatkins> ah, it's called 'nttcp' now
<dwatkins> that should test the bare throughput
<popey> i use iperf to test connections
<Azelphur> or not, seems I'm already on the latest build
<dwatkins> I'm using wireless 'n' but also 100 MBit, so I only get about 5 Megabytes per second between machines.
<Azelphur> yea, I'd be fine if I could stream 1080p video via lan :P
<dwatkins> I can stream 1080p on this connection.
<dwatkins> ooh, nice - iperf gives much easier to read output, cheers popey
<Azelphur> yea I'm in the process of trying out iperf :P
<Azelphur> 2.26mbit/sec between me and my HTPC
<Azelphur> although my HTPC is only connected at 802.11g
<ali1234> 1080p is a massive bandwidth hog
<penguin42> Azelphur: How's the TV?
<Azelphur> penguin42: the 55"? it's good, I like it
<Azelphur> I hooked up XBMC and it's all going well
<penguin42> cool - I need to forcibly find some more wall room
<Azelphur> it takes like 15 seconds to turn on which is a little annoying.
<popey> ouch
<penguin42> Azelphur: So does our Sony
<penguin42> Azelphur: I think that's it's Linux boot for some reason
<Azelphur> most of that is showing a furrion logo, which is odd seens as it's not even a smart TV.
<ali1234> does it have freeview? (of course it does)
<ali1234> that epg takes a while to boot up...
<Azelphur> yea it does
<ali1234> even my monitor takes about 5 seconds to turn on
<penguin42> please wait: percolating naval
 * penguin42 blames it all on Flash
<penguin42> (the hardware not the software)
<ali1234> where does that "please wait: reticulating splines" gag come from?
<ali1234> oh right, sim city 2000, of course
<Azelphur> just timed it, 16.6 seconds to turn on
<soreau> Azelphur: nice
<Azelphur> that's not from cold, that's from standby
<soreau> aw
<Azelphur> lol
<ali1234> that's not bad for a completely unoptimized linux firmware
<Azelphur> but yea I'm happy with it, and most of the people who see it think it's awesome
<Azelphur> definitely good bang for buck at only £400 :P
<penguin42> nod, I really don't have room for it unfortunately
<Azelphur> when someone tells me I don't have room for screens I buy more screens
<ali1234> well a jumbo jet is awesome too, doesn't mean i want one in my living room :P
<Azelphur> haha
<penguin42> Azelphur: Well I think I'd have to move the door to get enough wall space for it
<Azelphur> it looks fine :P
 * penguin42 wonders what the size of a 1920x1080 pixel is on a 55" set
<Azelphur> I'm uploading a photo of it now
<ali1234> 33^2 + 44^2 = 55^2
<Azelphur> oh wait I already have some of up close
<ali1234> except it's 16:9
<penguin42> good try :-)
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ua8iy2hp6z8ytw/2012-12-27%2004.49.39.jpg?m
<Azelphur> (good news everyone, I've made an invention that displays IRC highlights on my TV!")
<Azelphur> but also gives you a good idea what it looks like :p
<penguin42> 40dpi?
<ali1234> (16*x)^2 + (9*x)^2 = 55^2 -> x = 2.996
<penguin42> nod and *16=47.9
<penguin42> then 1920/47,9 gives 40
<ali1234> yeah, 40dpi
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ua8iy2hp6z8ytw/2012-12-27%2004.49.39.jpg?m is what it looks like from the couch (excuse the mess, just moved in and still unpacking/sorting things :p)
<ali1234> 0.6mm
<soreau> Azelphur: It's the same link. Copy/Paste error?
<Azelphur> whoops
<Azelphur> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6si28g9slvjw55x/2012-12-28%2020.40.23.jpg
<soreau> Azelphur: Oh yea, you need to clean your room sir
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> i was just about to say the same thing
<Azelphur> indeed, I'm sorting through all the boxes of stuff, havn't really got any storage units to put anything into yet
<Azelphur> ikea is set to deliver me some drawers and stuff after new years, then I'll have places to put things
<Azelphur> kinda hard to tidy up in an unfurnished apartment :p
<soreau> excuses
<Azelphur> "this goes...on the floor...that goes...on the other floor"
<soreau> heh
<penguin42> Azelphur: Of course with a TV that big you could just hide it all behind it
<Azelphur> penguin42: true
<Azelphur> "these cloths go in the chest of---floor."
<penguin42> or at that price just buy a few more and make a false wall
<Azelphur> xD
<Azelphur> haha
<penguin42> hmm, you could do a 'cave' - i.e. a 5 sided cube with your head in the middle
<Azelphur> penguin42: you havn't seen the desk I've got on the way from ikea :P
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/2012/December/layout.png
<penguin42> hmm, not IPs, hmm what are those numbers?
<penguin42> w/h/d ?
<Azelphur> ikea part numbers
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> I thought they just called everything Fnuglehurfs or something
<Azelphur> they have names too
<Azelphur> all of that is galant
<penguin42> (That's probably very unfamily friendly in some language, in which case I apologise)
<Azelphur> but yea when the desk arrives I'll have lots of space to put things
<popey> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/
<popey> galant!
 * soreau stomps off in disgust
<Azelphur> don't hate my galant :o
<Azelphur> was the only thing I could find that would give me the shape I wanted at reasonable quality
<Azelphur> and a sane price
 * penguin42 has contiplas and the metal wall strips+brackets
<Azelphur> hehe I'm not much on DIY so didn't like the ikea of my first project being a desk to hold ~£2000 worth of computer equipment
<Azelphur> s/ikea/idea
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> apparently you can get old 'brown' furniture quite cheaply - some of it's built like a tank; I'd be tempted to use that
<Azelphur> yea, the stuff I ordered is the black/brown ikea galant :p
<penguin42> Azelphur: I was thinking more about pre-50s real wood stuff that's way out of fashion
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> doubt I could get anything in that shape though, it actually measures down to a few mm off the sides of the room
<Azelphur> perfect fit :p
<popey> we have a fair amount of ikea furniture, it's worked out well for us
<Azelphur> good to hear :D
<Azelphur> I'm trying to connect to sipgate (port 5060 UDP) but my brother has that port forwarded to himself, any suggestions on how I can workaround this?
<penguin42> Azelphur: Get  your brother drunk and reconfigure your router?
<Azelphur> haha, nah, he has those ports forwarded for the exact same reason i want them
<Azelphur> and, I'm borrowing his internet connection until mine gets activated in February, so he gets priority.
<daftykins> Azelphur: router is too rubbish to forward an alternate one is it?
<daftykins> differing source and destination ports i mean
<Azelphur> it's a client rather than a server
<Azelphur> I need to connect to port 5060 elsewhere, so there can only ever be one port involved
<daftykins> ah
<Azelphur> and the routers NAT is crap in that it doesn't work properly making it break :P
<daftykins> my minds drawing a blank
<Azelphur> fun
<daftykins> today we mourn the loss of my Pioneer optical drive, in my desktop
<daftykins> no longer is it detected :(
<Azelphur> may it rest in pieces (throw it out the window for fun)
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> is it me or was Ubuntu 10.4.4 too old to handle a SATA device being plugged in after boot? (LiveCD mode)
<mgdm> Unity's alt-tab thing is not exactly intuitive :(
<daftykins> this is amusing http://i.imgur.com/JqdVT.jpg
<Azelphur> haha
<ali1234> that's great
<ali1234> i want a tiny couch for inside my computer now
<ali1234> Azelphur: what you need is a asterisk server to recieve incoming sip calls and then forward them to which ever computer... i guess... i never used sip
<Azelphur> sounds long and complicated, probably better to just wait till feb when my net comes back \o/
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> nobody uses sip anyway
<ali1234> just get skype
<ali1234> speaking of skype, i wish canonical would just license the collabora skype stuff and integrate it properly into empathy
<ali1234> i might actually use empathy if they did that
<ali1234> of course collabora already integrated it, i mean integrate it properly into ubuntu
<daftykins> Microsoft haven't stopped Skype updating the Linux client then?
<ali1234> no, not that it matters
<ali1234> the collabora stuff doesn't need the skype client running that's why it is great
<daftykins> why avoid it?
<ali1234> it uses the libskype, which is only available under a specific paid license
<ali1234> because the client is horrid
<ali1234> it doesn't integrate properly into anything else
<ali1234> did you ever use a N900?
<daftykins> the old school Nokia phone? nah
<ali1234> notice that when you get a telephone call vs a skype call, the UI is exactly the same?
<ali1234> and a single address book too
<ali1234> you don't even have to think about it
<ali1234> same for skype chat vs text messaging vs anything else
<ali1234> they all appear in one place
<daftykins> i'm not sure that's important to me right now
<ali1234> well if you dn't use skype it wouldn't be
<daftykins> i have done but don't really plan to skype from my mobile?
<ali1234> or if you don't use anything else but skype
<daftykins> i do on the desktop
<daftykins> i've got irssi, Pidgin for MSN and Skype open right now
<ali1234> N900 is a desktop practically
<ali1234> it uses empathy
<ali1234> i'm 99% sure it uses the collabora libs, but they will never admit it
<daftykins> so it's all about having all your chat protocols in one client?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> because why would you want to use 3 different clients all with different interfaces?
<ali1234> the amazingly good skype integration on N900 is basically it's killer feature
<daftykins> more through lack of choice :) or effort to find anything
<ali1234> nobody cares about having X11 on a phone, seriously
<ali1234> hardly anyone even cares about having it on the desktop any more
<popey> +1
<ali1234> "android isn't linux because it doesn't use X11" <- words of silly people
<popey> heh
<daftykins> i'm not really sure how we got onto that topic from what came before
<ali1234> i was saying ubuntu should license the same skype integration that wen into the maemo, because it's awesome and it will sell ubuntu
<ali1234> put it in the software center for paid if necessary, i don't care
<ali1234> just save me from the stupid skype UI
<daftykins> 303GB free of 5TB :(
<daftykins> 4 years later, another RAID setup at the end of its' life
<penguin42> 4 years isn't a bad life I guess - how many drives?
<penguin42> youch 28m to build an ubuntu kernel
<ali1234> delete stuff
<penguin42> (124 mins of cpu time)
<daftykins> yeah, probably will delete bad films etc :)
<daftykins> 6 disk that one, RAID 5 naturally
<ali1234> am i the only person who has only 1 hard disk?
<ali1234> (per computer)
<penguin42> ali1234: I think it's just down to us two
<ali1234> i am getting good at data recovery
<penguin42> ali1234: Although even I've got an SSD as well in my main machine
<daftykins> lol one?
<ali1234> i know ext3 inside out
<ali1234> i haven't had an ext4 drive die yet
<penguin42> ali1234: If you've got multiple machines, then rsync is very good!
<ali1234> i back up to the cloud
<daftykins> i've got an rsync setup for backing up a clients data to external HDDs over USB 2.0, i find it takes forever
 * penguin42 backs just the critical stuff up to a small insignificantly sized usb stick, but very rarely
<daftykins> i was hoping it'd quickly look at the files missing, copy those and be done
<penguin42> daftykins: It has to figure out which are missing
<daftykins> sure but this takes hours
<penguin42> have they got many zillions of files ?
<daftykins> one set is a photo collection
<penguin42> but those are a few MB each?
<ali1234> i found rsync is quite fast at finding the missing files
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> when i ran it in verbose mode, it seemed to be looking at every individual file in quite some detail
<penguin42> daftykins: That's odd, I wonder if you've got something else that's causing problems with the modification dates on the files
<daftykins> i took to running it in a screen session overnight to go back and check on
<penguin42> daftykins: Maybe something adding tags to the photos or the like?
<ali1234> if i ls -lR > foo.txt the directory i have to rsync, it takes several minutes - hours
<daftykins> shouldn't be
<ali1234> but rsync starts transfering files immediately
<ali1234> i don't know how it does it
<daftykins> maybe rsync does a lot more than i need it do
<daftykins> s/do/to/
<penguin42> for me it's normally quite sane - it does take  a little while to start for me, but never long
<penguin42> daftykins: Are both filesystems ext or is one fat?
<daftykins> XFS -> EXT4
<penguin42> I'd like to blame XFS, but I can't actually think of a reason to
<daftykins> i chose it for his RAID as i heard it was good for large files
<ali1234> it is good for deleting large files
<ali1234> i always use it for my mythtv
<daftykins> heh
<ali1234> because deleting a 4GB file on ext4 takes forever
<ali1234> and hammers the disk
<ali1234> mythtv has that option "delete slowly" for this reason
<penguin42> oh, is that still an issue on ext4 - hmm
<daftykins> what does it do? zero the LBAs? XD
<ali1234> penguin42: dunno, might be ext4 only
<ali1234> i mean ext3
<ali1234> apparently ext4 extents fixes it
<penguin42> ah good
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-29
<Azelphur> do any of the banks support android NFC payments yet
<daftykins> i kept reading articles about Google Wallet messing up, is it still going?
<penguin42> your sure you're not safer with bitcoin?
<Azelphur> penguin42: haha, who knows :P
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> that's typical, all the 'merchants' on Google's UK site are their US ones ¬_¬
<ali1234> i use google wallet all the time
<ali1234> anyone who buys from google play does
<ali1234> or is that separate?
<ali1234> oh thats google checkout
<daftykins> yeah we're more thinking of NFC payment at tills in shops i think
<daftykins> one of my friends has one of those cards you wave at tills for <£15 or so payments, think that's the value anyway
<daftykins> that's pretty neat, not sure what stops another customer nearby from picking up your bill though :>
<penguin42> daftykins: It's supposed to be very close - almost but not quite touching I think
<dwatkins> Not long until 2015, the year we start 'thumbing a couple hundred bucks' according to Back to the Future II...
<daftykins> i was in the states in summer, definitely helped walking around with that much often :>
<ali1234> well, the orange one is the only one i know of that works with your mobile
<Ubuntu> hello
<bigcalm> Ahoy
<bigcalm> What might resolve this error in python? glib.GError: no element "v4l2src"
<popey> you don't have a video4linux2 source?
<popey> your webcam driver provides a v4l source? not v4l2?
 * popey shrugs
 * bigcalm grumbles at things
<bigcalm> This all works just fine on my Ubuntu workstation
<popey> oh
<bigcalm> And I have proved that the webcam works on the RPi via Camorama
<bigcalm> Get yourself one of the touch screens and you too can beta test this poop app I'm making ;)
<bigcalm> Actually, the touch screen isn't relevant until the very end I guess
<popey> is it debian squeeze?
<bigcalm> Um, maybe?
<popey> http://blog.pixelami.com/2012/06/raspberry-pi-firmware-update-for-debian-squeeze/
<popey> "The original Debian squeeze img contains a kernel that does not have v4l2 configured. However the latest firmware for the Raspberry Pi does include a recompiled kernel with v4l2 support added.
<popey> "
<bigcalm> I got it off of the raspberrypi.org site
<bigcalm> Oh
<bigcalm> I'm not sure what version of Debian it's running. I've only had it installed for a week tops
<bigcalm> Is squeeze the latest version or is it sid?
<bigcalm> Ah, wheezy according to the rpi download page
<penguin42> bigcalm: Sid is always unstable and is never a release
<bigcalm> I see
<bigcalm> I wish they would use numbers like sensible distros ;)
<penguin42> bigcalm: I think squeeze is current, Wheezy is next
<bigcalm> I got my image from http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<popey> look in /etc/debian_release i think
<popey> it should tell you
<popey> also /etc/apt/sources.list might clue you in
<bigcalm> Aye, tis Wheezy
<bigcalm> Thing is, all modern webcams use UVC. This is a PlayStation Eye (fairly recent I think). Why would v4l(2) is used at all?
<penguin42> bigcalm: Part of v4l is drivers part of it is a common API for 'get me a camera'
<penguin42> bigcalm: So I think v4l should actually have the uvc driver bound to it
<bigcalm> I see, makes more sense
<bigcalm> Time to go to town and let Hayley pick a new fountain pen ink
<bigcalm> I shall grumble some more about this over lunch
<penguin42> pick an ink???
<popey> reddit users.. if i subscribe to a subreddit, what does that do?
<mgdm> popey: means that when you go to the front page, you'll see its posts in among the stuff there
<popey> ta
<popey> i never go to the reddit front page
<mgdm> I only set up an account to unsubscribe from /r/atheism and /r/adviceanimals on the occasions I do look at the front page
<popey> hah
<popey> oh, if you unsub, it removes them from your front page?
<mh0> As far as I know, yes
<mgdm> Yes
<mh0> Long time no speak in here - heh
<dwatkins> yeah, there's a list of subreddits added by default, popey, such as /r/videos and /r/pics
<popey> ta
<MartijnVdS> I don't like football usually.. but I love how John Green plays FIFA :) http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9ECE36CB2EB2FE3E
<solarcloud_3scrn> MartijnVdS, I hear the gunners weren't even playing !
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: watch those videos :) The "Swindon Town Swoodilypoopers" vs the world ;)
<solarcloud_3scrn> I've no batteries for my headphones atmo.   but I'll book mark it ..
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: he invents back-stories (and new names) for players, and answers questions from viewers/talks about random stuff
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: and the real Swindon Town noticed: http://www.thisisswindontownfc.co.uk/archive/2011/12/29/Swindon+News+(swindon_news)/9443534.We___ve_won_the_cup___/
<solarcloud_3scrn> T'anks for the description .. as I said , I can't hear, Soooo.. I'm installing skype for Typetalking..
<dwatkins> John Green is awesome, so's his brother. I may be biased, as I met John and he liked my t-shirt because it has the number '42' on it.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: I've been reading his book, and watching their videos (they have a lot of them..)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone flattr'd the ukpodcast team yet , tis year ..
<solarcloud_3scrn> or any other flattr's for that matter      ??
<solarcloud_3scrn> **this year ..
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: which book? I've not read any of them yet, I must admit.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: I started with The Fault in Our Stars (prepare for tears), and now I'm reading Looking for Alaska
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: thanks, I assume you also enjoyed it
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: yeah, it's a great story. But lots of feels :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Any terrible Nerds out there for gaming .. got a book off agaming forum about an 80's kid from thre UK .. who wnt all the way to silicon Valley .. called '  Terrible Nerd '  .. I'd like lo find him on http://www.ohloh.net/accounts/sydunim  .. but don't know his user name (O Well)....
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Attachments%20Email%20Xchat/Question%20about%20Doom3%20%20-%20Yahoo%21%20UK%20%26%20Ireland%20Answers_files/Terrible%20Nerd.jpg
<dutchie> evening
<sprmtt> evening
<solarcloud_3scrn> evening
<Nambarc> Hello?
<penguin42> is it us you're looking for?
<penguin42> obviously not
<Neoti_Laptop> hi all im looking for a visio style program for ubuntu?
<czajkowski> Neoti_Laptop: what kind of diagrams do you need to draw
<Neoti_Laptop> network layouts.
<czajkowski> http://pencil.evolus.vn/ works nicely
<Neoti_Laptop> ah cool thanks... :)
<ecarv-> Hi
<penguin42> popey: Were you saying something about G+ doing odd things the other day - I'm finding my front page isn't showing your latest post (after reloading it) but if I click on you I get it again, but back to the front page doesn't
<popey> yeah, it was being odd for me too
<popey> but so were other sites
<popey> so could be down to the virgin media poxy
<penguin42> popey: I'm on Demon/Thus
<solarcloud_3scrn> popey, What hashtag (if any ) did you attempt to use with the G+comm post ?? .. and don't say you didn't hashtag the postr !
<Azelphur> does anyone know if we have a way of doing NFC payments in UK yet besides the special setup with orange?
<penguin42> hwy is it a special?
<cocoa117> how do you set your Gnome/Unit desktop file creation default group? e.g. on a desktop, right click mouse, create new file, how do I make newly create file's group to say users
<penguin42> popey: Hmm interesting; specifically on G+ - your ginger beer and 7:25 ostrich pillow have disappeared from my front page, but your T430 and dodgy looking meat post ar ethere
<mrgt> can't get my screen resolution right. when I increase the resolution my monitor displays "no signal". running ubuntu 12.10 and have an Asus monitor
<penguin42> what resolution is it happy with, have you had it happy with any other ubuntu at full resolution?
<mrgt> it's at 1280 x 800. it was higher before though. I think it changed after I was playing a game..
<AlanBell> what is the native resolution of the monitor?
<AlanBell> and is it hdmi or dvi or vga?
<Azelphur> Anyone know anything similar to pyrenamer, but with more features? :P
<mrgt> 1920 x 1080. it's connected via vga
<penguin42> mrgt: Have you tried rebooting since running the game?
<solarcloud_3scrn> Ithink poppey's in Y!ahoo gnome at mo. http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/search/search_result;_ylt=AoY81BF.joLnD1pVY.TxJTBJBgx.;_ylv=3?page=1&p=Ubuntu+gnome&scope=all&fltr=uk_&question_status=all&date_submitted=all&category=0&answer_count=any&orderby=date&filter_search=true
<mrgt> yeah
<ali1234> mrgt connect it by hdmi, dvi-d, or display port
<ali1234> what graphics card do you have?
<penguin42> ali1234: Well it should manage it on vga, I run my 1920 over vga on one laptop
<mrgt> erm.. but I didn't have it connected that way before and I had a higher resolution ..
<ali1234> penguin42: i bet it looks terrible though
<penguin42> mrgt: Is it the only monitor connected to your system, and is your system as a laptop
<ali1234> yes, and what video card?
<mrgt> penguin42, it's the only monitor and it's a desktop
<penguin42> ali1234: Yeh it's not as crisp as DVI but with the laptop I'd rather have the extra pixels and screen real estate
<mrgt> ali1234, it's NVIDIA
<ali1234> did you install nvidia driver?
<mrgt> ali1234, how do I install it?
<ali1234> it's really uneccessarily hard to find it on 12.10
<ali1234> but basically you open a terminal and then type "software-properties-gtk"
<ali1234> then go to the last tab "additional drivers"
<ali1234> you should have a few options for which nvidia driver to use. which one is selected?
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-30
<mrgt> ali1234, done. The one selected is x.org
<ali1234> ok, that's the open source driver. it is often not very good :(
<mrgt> ali1234,  ah.. okay
<mrgt> ali1234, so should I select the other one?
<ali1234> you probably want nvidia-experimental-310 if you are gaming
<ali1234> it gives a performance boost over the nvidia-current
<ali1234> but before you do anything you need to know how to recover from display failure
<mrgt> ali1234, okay
<ali1234> well, i don't know how to do it on 12.10 because once again everything has been changed :(
<ali1234> oh also you might need to install linux-headers-generic before installing the nvidia driver if that bug hasn't been fixed
<mrgt> ali1234, I hate Linux sometimes
<mrgt> ali1234, i think i'll leave it for tonight. thanks for the help
<ali1234> does anyone have super brothers: sword & sworcery flac sound track? eg if you got it on humble bundle, you can download the sound track
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/1094581 if you do
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1094581 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "playback freezing with flac files" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> hmm... scotch egg
<ali1234> two scotch eggs in fact
<shingdayho> hey
<daftykins> that's a novel nick
<daftykins> also hi
<daftykins> was it something i said :(
<directhex> you're clearly very offensive, daftykins
<daftykins> guess so :(
<directhex> mornin'! you're up early
<daftykins> morn :) yeah couldn't sleep
<daftykins> gotta look at that RAID with 4 of 8 disks gone funny today :)
<daftykins> good lord Windows graphics drivers are insane these days
<daftykins> 170MB+ intel, 200MB+ nvidia
<daftykins> (for an optimus laptop)
<directhex> yep
<directhex> wonder how much of that is bundled deps
<directhex> and how much is docs
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> too true
<daftykins> i'm mostly updating 'cause i don't like seeing Windows Update offer them...
<directhex> i mind windows update offering drivers, i don't mind steam offering them
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> Steam was a bit in-your-face about them last time i saw prompts
<directhex> maybe because i know the steam updates are legit upstream, and windows update drivers traditionally were "oops, did we forget opengl support? oops!"
<directhex> "have some extra direct3d, it's much more tasty"
<daftykins> that's my feeling, though it seems they're being good nowadays (possibly, i base this on nothing)
<directhex> i think windows update is capable of just using upstream .exe installers - it does for MS keyboards/mice
<directhex> but i have distrust now
<directhex> whose fault is that distrust? MS!
<daftykins> that must be why so much junk appears if you allow its' Logitech entry :D
<directhex> i need a new kb&m
<daftykins> directhex: back to the grind today?
<directhex> back on the 2nd
<daftykins> ah-har
<directhex> feeling full of thai food, wondered if doing some exercise would help
<directhex> then got distracted by shiny computertron filled with fun things like orgies.
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> late night?
<directhex> the opposite! went to bed at about half nine, slept solid until the baby woke for a feed at half five
<daftykins> cor
<directhex> argh pins & needles argh
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> hrmm i sense now is a good time to hunt down more Christmas supplies
<Azelphur> hehe, I've been up all night playing detective :P
<Azelphur> hunting down a scammer, which I have reason to believe lives within walking distance of me
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> what kind Azelphur?
<Azelphur> the bitcoin kind :p
<Azelphur> he's been being naughty on the forums, and today on IRC he created an account with an extremely similar name to me, with what I can only assume is a goal of scamming people :p
<daftykins> wellity wellity
<daftykins> always someone out there trying to ruin someone elses day
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> they say he's stolen upwards of £700 and legged it off the forums, now it seems like he's trying to pull a similar stunt on IRC, so I'm hunting :p
<daftykins> well, keep safe
<daftykins> could be an absolute nutcase!
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> I'm just interested in passing the info on to the victims so they can set the police on him, that's good enough for me
<daftykins> always seems to happen when you're without tubes, eh?
<daftykins> (drama)
<Azelphur> indeed :P
<daftykins> beer and sleep vs. stay up, hrmm
<daftykins> that old chestnut.
<shingdayho> any of you used Arch linux before
<daftykins> ah you return
<daftykins> not me personally
<shingdayho> fair enough
<shingdayho> you okay dude
<daftykins> yeah not bad thanks, yourself?
<shingdayho> yeah not too bad dude, you doing an all nighter haha?
<daftykins> tried to sleep, failed :)
<shingdayho> haha, i just didnt bother xD
<daftykins> ^_^ i used to do that, i get too weird the day after :>
<daftykins> plus i love sleep
<popey> i tried arch once
<popey> the installer was made from ground up crack, so I gave up
<shingdayho> yeah same, its very hard haha
<shingdayho> ive tried like twice now, if one thing goes wrong you have to start over, its very difficult haha
<shingdayho> and meh be right, and me same, yesterday i slept for like 14 hours :|
<daftykins> what things are wrong do you think?
<shingdayho> well I follow the instructions, but its always when setting up the hard drive I always mess it up haha
<shingdayho> first time I got an error installing the GRUB BIOS
<shingdayho> second I got an error when making a change to some file ( I cant remember what) and i got a super block error
<shingdayho> might give it a few hours and try again then and see how I get on!
<daftykins> ah, sounds like partitioning woes
<shingdayho> as you need to build from the ground up you have to set keyboard, partition then create a Logocal volume management, resize and then shrink, then you need to link it to a volume group then make a change to a file, again I cant remember what exactly but then it fails
<daftykins> assuming you want LVM? :)
<shingdayho> well im pretty new to Arch so I was just following the instructions, didnt want to mess around with stuff I was entirely sure how to set up haha!
<daftykins> ah
<shingdayho> you been upto much this evening .. or should I say morning lol
<daftykins> SSD firmware update in my laptop, graphics driver update, just picked a pretty new wallpaper for my desktop XD
<daftykins> so not particularly :>
<daftykins> debating either trying to grab an hour or two more sleep, before heading to someones house for some work
<shingdayho> nice, Ive just upgraded my PC with an SSD, there so fast, contemplating getting one for my laptop too ... and funny you should say that as I have too! and meh, if i sleep it has to be for atleast 7-8 hours if i have/try get 1-2 hours i always over sleep lol
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> gotta keep those firmwares current!
<daftykins> laptop had just exhibited the bug where the SSD isn't detected on the SATA port for a while
<daftykins> crucial m4, with the 010G? firmware
<daftykins> something like that version anywho
<shingdayho> oh dear, well atleast its fixed!
<shingdayho> you ever heard of TOR - hidden services?
<daftykins> the onion router, yeah
<shingdayho> you ever used it?
<shingdayho> my friend was telling me about it
<daftykins> i did once to allow Pandora to work, since it is/was locked down to US only
<shingdayho> pandora?
<daftykins> mmm depends what you want to use it for
<daftykins> it's not perfect, anyone can setup an 'endpoint' and start sniffing your traffic at the egress point
<daftykins> Pandora was a music streaming + recommendation service
<shingdayho> oh right fair enough, yeah I suppose, my friend was telling me how hackers use it and post their unblock codes for viruses they write n stuff like that, but its hugely illegal becuase the data is anonymous
<daftykins> i'd imagine a lot of bad stuff could use it ja!
<shingdayho> yeah ... ive also heard lots about that ...
<shingdayho> not stuff you want to or should dable with
<daftykins> i suspect you have to be a certain kind of person to enjoy wrecking someones day
<shingdayho> yeah lol
<shingdayho> where abouts you from anyway bud?
<daftykins> Guernsey :)
<daftykins> and you?
<shingdayho> Sheffield
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> my parents rave about that place
<shingdayho> really haha?
<daftykins> i figure it's just grew-up-and-raised-kids-trapped-on-an-island-for-years syndrome
<daftykins> :>
<shingdayho> yeah, just looked its near jersey, ive got some friends there, must have a small population there xD
<daftykins> 65-70,000 :)
<shingdayho> thats a lot more than I thought
<daftykins> it's pretty built-up as islands go
<shingdayho> jersey doesnt have that much, I dont think ^o)
<daftykins> it's bigger, so a bit more :) that rock is like little-England
<daftykins> mine's like - the traditional experience (i.e. only thing to do is sea related or go to pubs :) )
<shingdayho> I would have thought like 10,000 max for an island that small and well that sounds like a win win situation :P
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> if the femmes weren't all seemingly nuts i'd agree :D
<shingdayho> sorry about that I closed lid and it turned off xD
<daftykins> whoops :D
<daftykins> default power management options for the lose
<shingdayho> yeah haha
<daftykins> still makes me giggle that you have to install third party software or 'hack' to stop Macs from sleeping when you close the lid
<daftykins> i can think of few more irritating actions laptops can make on their own
<shingdayho> lol really??
<shingdayho> macs are crap, ive never liked them
<daftykins> yep :) not in their settings at all
<daftykins> well, tbf there have been two OS releases since i last checked
<shingdayho> lmao
<daftykins> gotta do an SSD upgrade on a friend of a friends macbook pro soon :>
<daftykins> http://vimeo.com/54890788
<popey> i switched my mbp to ssd
<popey> the inside of a mbp is a beautiful thing
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> just need to look for my T6
<daftykins> popey: do you keep OS X on?
<daftykins> well, i'm assuming you put Ubuntu on
<shingdayho> mbp??
<popey> yes
<daftykins> macbook pro
<shingdayho> ohh
<popey> it used to be mine, but I switched to a thinkpad
<popey> gave the mbp to wifey, and put osx back on it
<popey> it basically only gets used for facebook and surfing
<shingdayho> thats what generally every normal person does "social networking" lol
<daftykins> popey: aww
<daftykins> shingdayho: ugh don't remind me ;)
<shingdayho> i wont :P
<daftykins> hrmm might be time to consider it a day after all
<daftykins> ugh don't appear to own a T6 driver
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o
<daftykins> heya
<brobostigon> o/ MartijnVdS
<brobostigon> heya daftykins
<daftykins> gm indeed
<directhex> back to gameos for directhex
<directhex> moo
<brobostigon> meep
<daftykins> anyone recommend a UK hosting provider? would be handy if they dealt with .gg domains
<daftykins> website only
<daftykins> gotta head off, i'll have an away log on highlight
<dwatkins> daftykins: I can't vouch for their quality, but this company are pretty cheap: http://annualvps.com/
<kvarley> Does anybody know of an open-source account management system? (Preferably PHP + MySQL) I'm looking to add incoming / outgoing payments and attach images to those transactions
<daubers> I've come to the conclusion that I must be getting old. Christmas this year consisted of new slippers, gardening books and garden centre vouchers
<dogmatic69> daubers: dodged the socks then?
<KrimZon> Does anyone know a workaround for laggy volume controls in ubuntu 12.04? When I press the multimedia keys on my eee pc to change volume there's a 5 second delay as though a small application is being loaded just to change volume.
<daubers> dogmatic69: Apparently so!
<jon_k> #thegeekgroup
<AlanBell> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/564/amazon-shopping/ \o/
<popey> splitter
<shingdayho> Hello!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: and on github
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, most of that stuff is on github I could have put it on Launchpad but github renders readme files
<AlanBell> killer feature for me
<MartijnVdS> woohoo, hacked Aq's svg/javascript thingy :)
<MartijnVdS> His: http://kryogenix.org/days/2012/12/30/simple-svg-sparklines
<MartijnVdS> Mine: http://wolk.vandestreek.net/~martijn/sparkline.html
<MartijnVdS> in case you need sparklines :)
<AlanBell> very nice
<MartijnVdS> I have some ideas on how to use it at work :)
<czajkowski> gord_: you alive! or have the cats eaten you and your crazy sweets
<dwatkins> in case anyone else was wondering, you can change the colour of the GNU Screen hardstatus/caption information within a script, I just answered a question on here 3.5 years after it was posed... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16429/how-can-you-change-the-gnu-screen-status-line-based-on-hostname/59892#59892
<shingdayho> thats out of my depth of understanding as im fairly new to linux haha
<shingdayho> guys
<shingdayho> do any of you know the default process which handles the mouse
<shingdayho> specifically a laptop mouse?
<AlanBell> a touchpad you mean?
<AlanBell> specifically which laptop?
<shingdayho> Advent Monza N3
<shingdayho> and yes touchpad sorry
<AlanBell> not seeing anything specific for that one
<AlanBell> shingdayho: have a read of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5290024&postcount=1
<shingdayho> ill have a look now :)
<shingdayho> very interesting, as im new to linux do you have any hints or tips or good websites to learn about linux and its capabilities etc
<AlanBell> and maybe try adding i8042.noloop=1 to your boot parameters, you can do that by holding shift as you boot to get to the grub screen then I think e to edit the command line, then type i8042.noloop=1 then enter a few times to boot with that once
<KrimZon> does anyone here use a midi editor in ubuntu 12.04?
<shingdayho> cant say i do :/
<KrimZon> I can't seem to find one that will play sound
<KrimZon> well... import a .mid, let me edit it and then play it
<KrimZon> dino and ardour fail at loading, rosegarden won't make any sound no matter how hard I hook it up to timidity
<KrimZon> rosegarden also goes mental in unity trying to do stupid stuff with the window
<KrimZon> aha, Muse behaves - and it can play midi without requiring Jack
<celesteh> hello, i just put 12.0.4 on my lenovo touch pad and was having major issues with ghost touches making the computer nearly unusable. I found a web page that claims to have the solution to the problem. it calls for fetching a tool via bzr, but bzr says it's an invalid url:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig
<Azelphur> anyone know a good mass renaming tool?
<AlanBell> celesteh: https://code.launchpad.net/~oif-team/oif/ntrig-calibrator
<AlanBell> try bzr branch lp:~oif-team/oif/ntrig-calibrator
<penguin42> Azelphur: What do you want to rename to what?
<AlanBell> utouch got renamed everywhere a while back
<celesteh> ta, alanbell
<Azelphur> video filenames in format Blah 1x2 to Blah S01E02
<penguin42> Azelphur: So there all named blah.1x2 ?
<Azelphur> yep
<penguin42> Azelphur: Oh that's EASY
<Azelphur> I've been using pyrenamer up until now but it's not capable of recognising numbers
<penguin42> Azelphur: for NAME in *.1x2; do  BASE=`basename $NAME`; mv $NAME $BASE.S01E02; done
<penguin42> Azelphur: ;'s might be in the wrong place
<penguin42> oops
<Azelphur> lol, uhh
<penguin42> not quite
<Azelphur> yea, I didn't think that was right
<penguin42> BASE=`basename .1x2`
<penguin42> no let me rewrite that line
<Azelphur> your hardcoding the season and episode numbers, that makes no sense
<penguin42> for NAME in *.1x2; do BASE=`basename $NAME .1x2`; mv $NAME $BASE.S01E02; done
<penguin42> Azelphur: Oh, you mean they aren't all .1x2 ?
<Azelphur> indeed, that was an example
<penguin42> ok, try again - give me an example and state the *actual* format
<Azelphur> penguin42: I did, that's the format, if you go and read up on metadata, that's the examples they give you xD
<penguin42> right, so it could be foo.3x6 that should become foo.S03E06 ?
<Azelphur> yep
<Azelphur> but,I don't want a one off script
<Azelphur> I do a lot of renaming, I want a tool to make life easier
<penguin42> hohum, I'd call the tool the previous script that you only have to make a tiny tweek to
<Azelphur> :P
<penguin42> Azelphur: It should be doable with a shell script that can take a pair of regexp's
<Azelphur> krename does all the things :)
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-23
<daftykins> amps and watts 0o
<MartijnVdS> http://thecodelesscode.com/case/124
<mapps> hey
<MartijnVdS> \o mapps, how were the Nether Lands? :)
<mapps> hey MartijnVdS !!!
<mapps> expensive dude
<mapps> didnt pay less than 5.50 euros generally for a beer
<dwatkins> mornin
<mapps> cheapest was at the football
<mapps> we went to see Utretch v PSV ..got the tram..then the train then bus with the Uttech fans
<mapps> 4 euros a pint at the football!!
<mapps> elsewhere id been p[aying between 6-8 euros
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Got a friends laptop that has a dead hdd, it's a 640gb WD ( WD6400BPVT ) anyone recommend a drive, not sure they want to spend on SSD so make/model ideas would be great
 * diplo is so out of hardware atm, whats good / bad etc
<MartijnVdS> diplo: samsung ssds are great value for money
<MartijnVdS> don't know about spinning rust
<dwatkins> I'm still waiting for 1TB SSDs to come down in price.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: prices are dropping slowly
<dwatkins> good to know, MartijnVdS
<diplo> I'll give him a couple of options I guess
<dwatkins> diplo: I went for a hybrid Seagate drive, not as fast as an SSD, but it seems to be better than a standard disk
<diplo> kk, I'll take a look at that as well
<diplo> Need to find someone with a Win7 Home Premium disc as well
<MartijnVdS> diplo: if you have a valid key, you can just download an ISO
<MartijnVdS> diplo: http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/
<mapps> MartijnVdS,
<TwistedLucidity> dwaktins: The hybrid drive working OK? I thought there were issues with those (prolly when the hybrid nature relied on proprietary drivers)
<MartijnVdS> diplo: both 32 and 64 bits
<mapps> you never replied:D
<diplo> Yeah have the key.. didn't know that top man thanks.. was easier when I worked with a company that had MS licenses :/
<MartijnVdS> mapps: sorry, someone called me into their meeting :)
<dwatkins> TwistedLucidity: mine has been fine for the past year in my MacBook Pro.
<mapps> AHA
<mapps> I went to uretch v psv with the uretch fans..had a good time in holland
<mapps> but it was expensive MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> mapps: And €5/pint is quite a lot.. though most people drink beer in 0.33l here, so it doesn't look like "€5 for a pint"
<mapps> if i wasn't in a good job.no way i could afford it mate
<mapps> yes
<mapps> i saw
<mapps> most the time was likehalf a pint
<mapps> but
<MartijnVdS> mapps: central London beer/food isn't cheap either btw :)
<diplo> I've still not recovered from a stag do in Sweden a few years ago!
<diplo> It nearly broke me
<mapps> MartijnVdS,  im from London
<MartijnVdS> diplo: financially, mentally or physically?
<mapps> but it's not the same as tourist areas
<mapps> tourist areas fleech you
<mapps> real expensive
<mapps> but MartijnVdS
<diplo> Financially mainly, but I guess the the other two slightly :)
<diplo> £8-10 a pint!
<mapps> i dont get it..ihave a good joib....
<diplo> In the first 3 hours we'd spent £100 + each
<dwatkins> a pint of what, liquid gold?
<mapps> what if i worked in a shop? and earnt like 15ka year
<mapps> how can they afford to go to holland and everywhere else /
<MartijnVdS> mapps: don't go to tourist towns, drink the cheapest available beer?
<mapps> but
<mapps> dude
<diplo> Just lager, alcohol is very expensive over there, you're not allowed to be visibly drunk either or you won't get into clubs etc
<mapps> in amsterdam
<mapps> cheapest we paid was 5.50 ..the cheapest beer was at uteetch 4 euros
<mapps> i mean how can someone in a low paid job afford to go away lots when it seems expensive to me?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: I have no idea. I got 3 beers for €8 on Friday, so it can't be that bad everywhere
<MartijnVdS> mapps: near the Waterlooplein
<mapps> is that amsterdam?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: yes, and central too
<mapps> mm
<mapps> whats it near
<mapps> and u sa 3pints
<mapps> small beers or big
<MartijnVdS> mapps: Not pints, but not drams either.. "normal-sized" Dutch beers ;)
<mapps> aha
<MartijnVdS> mapps: https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=waterlooplein+amsterdam
<mapps> drams?
<mapps> lots were small beers MartijnVdS
<mapps> but so ok sure
<diplo> dwatkins: Something like this ? http://www.ebuyer.com/480300-seagate-500gb-solid-state-hybrid-drive-sshd-st500lm000
<mapps> but how would someone on  a low wage afford to come to holland and go to lots of other places
<mapps> i mean a uk person
<MartijnVdS> mapps: consumer debt
<mapps> Aha
<mapps> id rather not be in debt
<mapps> :)
<mapps> going away again in 4 weeks
<mapps> 4th time this year
<mapps> :D
<MartijnVdS> nah, in 4 weeks it'll be next year
<foobarry> car wouldn't start today :(
<mapps> MartijnVdS,
<mapps> but
<mapps> we do holiday
<mapps> april-april
<mapps> so i meant holiday year
<mapps> itll be y 4th abroad on holiday year
<mapps> then i have a week off in March too..and might go away then maybe
<MartijnVdS> for now, my next trip will probably be in July
<mapps> to where
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> mapps: Jersey, probably through France (by car)
<mapps> im going away in July too
<mapps> back to CZECH :ds
<mapps> Ahh cool
<MartijnVdS> mapps: stag party? 8-)
<mapps> ive got a job interview in January for a new job
<mapps> haha no
<mapps> i went there june this yar MartijnVdS  and my friend lives there
<mapps> just going to see him
<mapps> ]he's a good friend
<mapps> else i wouldn't bother
<mapps> but
<mapps> ive got an interview in january for a new job
<mapps> in Czech!!!
<mapps> and he's the ONLY person i know
<MartijnVdS> in the world?
<mapps> na
<mapps> but in czech epublic
<mapps> where i'd be going
<mapps> went there this summer as i sa and met my mate
<mapps> i was a;ready going back in june/july regardless of if i get a job there
<shauno> curious, does you speak czech?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Festivus! :-D
<mapps> shauno,  me? no
<mapps> but
<mapps> they say they will provide language lessons
<mapps> Im englsh
<mapps> im only moving if i can get 60k+
<mapps> gbp
<shauno> just curious because I've been angling around that corner of the world too, but I'm struggling with job ads that never mention whether they require the local language
<dwatkins> mapps: may I ask what kind of job you're going for?
<mapps> working at a bookies
<mapps> and no not in a shop taking bets;p
<mapps> i said before..i work for 365 atm
<dwatkins> interesting, a friend of mine did a PhD on betting systems
<mapps> and i figure to ove to CZ id wan 60+
<mapps> i see
<TwistedLucidity> In mother Poland, horses bet on YOU!
<mapps> lol
 * foobarry shoots TwistedLucidity 
<TwistedLucidity> Hmm.....doesn't quite work, does it?
<dwatkins> What happened to Russia?
<dwatkins> Did they get demoted out of the meme?
<jussi> dwatkins: horse meat, poland etc
<dwatkins> ah ok, I thought that was all Tesco's fault.
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: nah, we had a horse meat scandal here too
<shauno> we tried to have one, but no-one cared
<MartijnVdS> shauno: some people here cared, but not a lot.
<MartijnVdS> shauno: the companies that mis-labeled the meat got taken to court thoguh
<shauno> we just had some very excited newspapers for a week or two
<jussi> they sell horse meatr in pretty much all the stores here.....
<MartijnVdS> jussi: the problem isn't horse meat, it's mis-labeled meat
<shauno> as long as it doesn't say beef on the packet, there's nothing wrong with that :)
<MartijnVdS> jussi: horse sold as beef
<jussi> MartijnVdS: pffffffffttt
<jussi> they should just put "mixed meat" on whatever package :P
<MartijnVdS> jussi: "assorted meat products"
<jussi> MartijnVdS: somehting like that
<jussi> I actually like horse meat, its quite nice.
<foobarry> beef is better
<foobarry> lamb better still
<jussi> four legs good, 2 legs bad? :P
<foobarry> nah, chicken is nice too
<jussi> Lamb is very nice though, its a shame its so hard to find here
<shauno> my bigger issue is all the agencies setup after the mad cow stuff. they claim to track everything from the point of origin here.  they even put the name of the farm it came from on the packet
<dwatkins> isn't that a good thing, shauno?
<dwatkins> I prefer to buy locally sourced food.
<shauno> now, if they can't tell whether it's actually a cow, I have very little faith in their ability to tell me which cow
<dwatkins> ah I see
<foobarry> you are buying "barry"
<foobarry> sorry, barry is a rat.
<shauno> in theory, it's a great idea.  but it looks like a farce now
<dwatkins> I don't eat my pets
<foobarry> i would if i was starving
<shauno> you should consider it.  apparently humans taste like cured ham :)
<MartijnVdS> isn't that what cats are always plotting? to eat their owners?
<foobarry> anyone getting nice stuffs for xmas?
<shauno> I'm getting a lovely pile of overtime :)
<dwatkins> I think I'm getting a Rubik's cube.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MartijnVdS> $employer gave me a "Minix Neo X7" android box
<MartijnVdS> going to try and flash it with something else
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> because android on a TV doesn't work well. Too "touch"y
<foobarry> i have android on teh x5 and it hangs after a day
<foobarry> and android on a tv does indeed suck
<foobarry> let me know how u get on, because i want ubuntu/debian on it
<MartijnVdS> But hey, gift horse and all that.
<foobarry> unsure if different chipset or not
<brobostigon> webos?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: apparently there's http://ubuntu.g8.net/
<foobarry> i have it on the office screens
<foobarry> rudest distro out there
<foobarry> no hardware ui but hey
<foobarry> do i have to do other hackery to get that OS working?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: I haven't tried yet
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: christmas project for me :)
<foobarry> How do I install this?
<foobarry> Use Windows machine, Download picuntu-4.5-nand-complete.zip. Unzip at any location.
<foobarry> Click on rk_flash_1.37?> RKAndroidtool.exe
<foobarry> fails
<dwatkins> fails how, foobarry?
<foobarry> have to install windows
<MartijnVdS> by requiring a Windows machine
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: it's an Android machine, it's likely possible to use adb/fastboot
<foobarry> i have a windows machine available here at work
<foobarry> how are you supposed to connect it i wonder
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: mine has both USB "A" ports (to connect devices) and a "Micro B" port to connect it to a PC
<foobarry> checks
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: or, you can switch the micro-b port to be an USB OTG port, in which case it's another "device"port
<dwatkins> czajkowski: you might like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLwML2PagbY
<diplo> Anyone ever rooted/rom'd a Kindle Fire 2nd Gen ?
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: i have usb A ports and 1 port called otg
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: yeah, the OTG port is USB on the Go, it should look like a Micro USB (B) one
<MartijnVdS> (like on a phone)
<foobarry> i've been foiled by lack of a pin
<brobostigon> bbc1 toy story, 3:15pm, :)
<foobarry> meh, device not found
<bigcalm> Why am I finding it so difficult to work today?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: you might need to enable debug mode etc. in the android settings bit
<dwatkins> brobostigon: hexcellent
<brobostigon> sid, muahhmuahhhh :)
<foobarry> hmm pc doesn't even detect it connected
<foobarry> otg port seems very flimsy though
<saini> hello all
<saini> i have an issue
<saini> can anyone help me please
<MartijnVdS> saini: sure, what's the problem?
<saini> a minute please
<brobostigon> "please stand by captain!!!"
<saini> i have a laptop compaq presario 510
<saini> ram is 1 gb
<saini> hard drive is 300 gb
<saini> have installed windows 7 pro
<saini> i want to install ubuntu 12.04 lts as well
<saini> last time i installed both os...there was some problem with windows 7
<brobostigon> installer can adjust your partitions to make enough space.
<dwatkins> !dual-boot
<lubotu3> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<saini> yes dat i will....by using live ubuntu maker...
<dwatkins> hopefully those links are useful, saini
<saini> but i want to ask u in person that will it be good ...will my laptop wprk nice and not slow...
<saini> see i have no issues with ubuntu..i know its gonna rum the best..
<mapps> m1
<saini> but just have issues with windows...
<MartijnVdS> hmm, rum :P
<brobostigon> 1gb of ram isnt huge, but with a nice light DE, it should be fine.
<saini> it becomes slow./.
<saini> is that because of 1gb ram???
<dwatkins> becomes in what way, saini? over time?
<saini> windows just becomes slow..
<saini> i dnt know why?
<saini> :(
<brobostigon> as well, i have noticed, if you use a De that hogs the GPU, it can slow things generally,
<saini> whats a de?
<MartijnVdS> desktop environment
<brobostigon> desktop environment
<saini> ok..
<dwatkins> I have xubuntu on a little netbook, it runs really nicely
<saini> so what shud i go for?
<saini> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<TwistedLucidity> If Windows becomes slow in use; that probably due to the amount of memory being used and programs running.
<TwistedLucidity> saini: Go for Xubuntu
<saini> are the features of ubuntu and xubuntu same?
<TwistedLucidity> Lighterweight and you don't have much RAM.
<brobostigon> was true on my eeepc, i had a graphically heavy de on it, anything that needed graphics was just sucked down, as soon as i used a de and wm that was graphically light, anything graphical immediatly sppeded up.
<TwistedLucidity> saini: Similar, but not the same.
<TwistedLucidity> The DEs are different (Ubuntu uses Unity, Xubuntu uses XFCE).
<brobostigon> i would also try lxde, thats pretty light on resources also.
<saini> but i like ubuntu just coz its soooo...awesome..
<saini> i mean its gui is so good
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: looks like otg doesn't work, male to male is required..
<TwistedLucidity> You can still browse the web, create documents etc; but the DE looks different.
<brobostigon> saini: do some tests, see what you think, try different ones and experiement.
<TwistedLucidity> saini: Well, you can always try Ubuntu and if it's too slow, try Xubuntu or Lubuntu or....
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go
<brobostigon> you can install the different de's side by side, and switch on login.
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: you need a male micro-b to female-a to use the "on the go" feature, or a male micro-b to male-A (a normal "charging" cable for phones, fir instance) to use it as an USB device on another host
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: also, you need to enable debug mode in the menu somewhere
<foobarry> i have a regular (2 in fact) usb-A to micro usb
<TwistedLucidity> The performance of the GPU (Intel X3100) might be an issue with all the compositing.
<saini> i guess i will go for ubuntu only.. :d
<saini> ok one more thng
<TwistedLucidity> saini: Sure, try it and see. That's the great thing about GNU/Linux.
<saini> if i install ubuntu...then is it possible to uninstall it as well
<brobostigon> there are no rules, you can do almost anything your heart desires.
<foobarry> and the port still does not seem to work tho, with connect to PC, and debug mode
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: no idea then ,sorry
<gordonjcp> saini: there's nothing to stop you installing the xfce desktop and switching between the two
<brobostigon> uninstalling an OS, interesting idea,
<foobarry> Power on the device and connect your MINIX NEO X7mini to your PC using the supplied Male-Male USB cable.
<foobarry> If the device isn't detected by the PC then enable "Connect to PC" on Android Settings -> USB.
<foobarry> Now your PC will detect the device as external storage.
<TwistedLucidity> saini: Sure. You can either install a second desktop (as suggested), isntall on top with Xubuntu or whatever, or use GParted to destroy the Ubuntu partition and return the space to Windows.
<xnox> google "christmas carols" =)
<saini> hihi....i mean will install two os...ubuntu and windows...
<saini> den how to uinstall ubuntu after tht?
<saini> any idea?
<saini> :)
<TwistedLucidity> saini: GParted
<TwistedLucidity> Destroy the Ubuntu partition, return the space to Windows
<brobostigon> saini: in practicality, yo ucould kill the partition, use a windows repair cd to put windows bootloader back in place, and make the partion bigger again.
<TwistedLucidity> Or that
<brobostigon> but yes, you will need to redo the bootloader,
<saini> ahem....ok....my dvdrom doesnt work...and iam actually a torrent based guy... :P
<saini> so no original windows.
<saini> :D
<TwistedLucidity> o_0
<saini> infact guys...thnk u so much for your time and worthy suggestions
<brobostigon> does freedos have a tool for this?
<saini> i will go with ubuntu...
<saini> and definitely come back here...
<saini> (y)
<foobarry> thanks linkedin for discreetly changing my privacy settings on my fake account
<foobarry> had it set to anonymous
<foobarry> "somebody" changed it
<foobarry> whats the name of that script people use to run on ubuntu that shgged everything when you upgraded
<foobarry> automatix.
<MartijnVdS> *shudder*
<foobarry> i think all those guys joined the elementaryos community
<foobarry> every day, you get "i installed daily PPA" and now everything broke
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: some people are just weird like that
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: a few of those people also started Mint, I guess
<ali1234> argh
<ali1234> so hard drives use like 20W... so why did iomega supply this external hard drive with a 6W power supply?
<ali1234> that's just nuts
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: because it's not a 20W disk?
<ali1234> it is though... it's a WD green
<ali1234> 3.5"
<MartijnVdS> then iomega just suck
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> they used to be good
<ali1234> they probably just sold the name
<ali1234> now i'm going to have to go out and buy a new power supply for it
<ali1234> somehow the old one lasted for 4 years anyway
<foobarry> do i eat pringles knowing they will give me more ulcers for xmas day meal?
<foobarry> too late
<dwatkins> do the drives need 20 Watts all the time, or is that just the start-up requirement?
<dwatkins> maybe the powersupply can deliver that, briefly - maybe not, though
<bigcalm> What the name of the black plug you usually get with ribbon cables?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: BT224?
<dwatkins> IDC connector, bigcalm?
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: maybe that sort of style
<bigcalm> dwatkins: that's them!
<dwatkins> not sure that applies to the latching ones
<dwatkins> woot
<MartijnVdS> BT224 connector – also defined by BS9525-F0023, DIN41651, MIL-C-83503 standards; these are the type used on ATA cables and are often simply called "IDC connectors". They mate with either a purpose-made plug or a two-row grid of header pins with 0.1 inch (2.54 mm) spacing.
<MartijnVdS> </wikipedia>
<dwatkins> I made a wristband out of a rainbow-coloured ribbon and some IDC connectors.
<bigcalm> What are the chances of Maplin stocking both the plugs and 16 wire ribbon cable?
<MartijnVdS> hackspace project? :)
<dwatkins> they tend to usually have that sort of thing in stock in the Edinburgh Maplin, bigcalm - I just buy 'em on ebay, though.
<dwatkins> (not as fast, of course)
<bigcalm> Considering that I need to buy one today... :)
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: christmas hacking? :)
<dwatkins> I guessed as much, you could reserve the part via their website, bigcalm
<dwatkins> also, that saves you ferritting around looking for it
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: work. I need to build an interface cable for a device we've written the web interface for
<bigcalm> dwatkins: good point
<dwatkins> they're usually pretty quick what that sort of thing in my experience.
<bigcalm> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-double-row-idc-cable-connecter-socket-2x8-fg44x
<bigcalm> I think that's what I need
<bigcalm> The confusing thing is that they use a stock image for all of the different numbers
<bigcalm> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/data-cable-multicore-16-way-grey-priced-per-03-metre-xr73q
<bigcalm> And the cable to go with it
<bigcalm> Magic
<dwatkins> yeah, I had the same trouble
<dwatkins> is it for a RPi, bigcalm?
<bigcalm> dwatkins: no, though the RPi was used during prototyping phase
<bigcalm> Quite a funky device this company has built
<bigcalm> And that's all I can say about it :)
<bigcalm> Bloody NDAs
<diddledan> grrr
<bigcalm> Why does searching Maplin for "chocolate block" not return any results? :(
<diddledan> lol
<dwatkins> the sockets I have are made for a PCB, but their pins are in a grid, so they actually fit into the holes on the connector (not that they make contact, but you can glue them in if you're not making an actual cable)
<dwatkins> haha
<diddledan> I'm not sure chocolate block is the technical term
<foobarry> /won 3
<dwatkins> "Terminal block" I guess
<diddledan> although every engineer knows what you mean when you use the term
<dwatkins> yup
<bigcalm> Humm, I could use the breadboard that I'm already using with the device
<bigcalm> Or shall I go all out and buy some vero board?
<bigcalm> Again, no search results on Maplin :(
<dwatkins> They have loads of veroboard usually, but it's probably sold with its generic name... stripboard
<bigcalm> Aha
<bigcalm> Yep, going to do this properly
<bigcalm> Actually, I think I might have some board here
<dwatkins> I have about three spare pieces, as I tend to buy stuff like that "just in case"
<gordonjcp> bigcalm: if you need a 16-way IDC cable, why not just cut down a floppy cable or similar?
 * bigcalm returns from his electronics tool box
<bigcalm> Tiny bit of old stuff :(
<bigcalm> gordonjcp: Not sure I have any left
<bigcalm> gordonjcp: but that's a good idea though
<diddledan> until you want to use said floppy cable
 * bigcalm goes looking for a machine that still has a floppy drive in it
<MartijnVdS> PATA disks ?
<bigcalm> gordonjcp: it's far too big 2x16
<bigcalm> gordonjcp: I need 2x8
<dwatkins> I'm guessing you don't have any BBC Micro cables to hand, bigcalm ;)
<bigcalm> dwatkins: hehe
<dwatkins> (I do)
<bigcalm> dwatkins: about 20 years ago, yes
<dwatkins> I resurrected a Model B+ the other month
<bigcalm> I liked that one for the seperate keyboard and plenty of space inside the main unit
<dwatkins> I don't think that was the B+.
<dwatkins> We bought a Viglen case mod for the original BBC Micro which did that, though.
<dwatkins> am I the only one who bought lots of googly eyes after seeing this? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25449223
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: http://fuckkyeahwilwheaton.tumblr.com/image/70366051783
<MartijnVdS> uh.. !family, URL writer :|
<dwatkins> haha awesome
<bigcalm>  Click and collect is a handy thing with Maplin. Should hopefully stop me from buying loads of things when I get there later
<MartijnVdS> (hint: it won't)
<bigcalm> Heh
<dwatkins> they put little things next to the till so you think "ooh, an LED book torch, that might be useful!"
<foobarry> guy next to me on the train http://imgur.com/STmRQVx
<foobarry> why me?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: he's people too!
<foobarry> yeah, but he was off his face
<foobarry> and mad
<foobarry> and thats a rather large joint which are illegal AFAIK
<foobarry> in uk
<MartijnVdS> That's his problem, not yours, right?
<foobarry> he fell on me
<foobarry> = my problem
<MartijnVdS> but you survived!
<foobarry> i did
<dwatkins> perhaps it's a turnip
<bigcalm> Wow, what a face
<foobarry> reminds me of domoinique pignon
<diddledan> hmmz, powercut
<foobarry> its a tad windy
<MartijnVdS> wind is picking up here as well
<dwatkins> I was thinking of getting a UPS for my NAS, not sure the Synology supports USB-attached Smart-UPS.
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: can ffmpeg rip audio from a dvd disk?
<foobarry> trying dvd rip
<dwatkins> there's always HandBrake - you can rip to MP4 and rip the audio from the video
<dwatkins> ffmpeg will allow you to rip audio from an mp4, iirc.
<dwatkins> not sure it'll let you rip straight from a vob file
<foobarry> rhythmbox fails to allow me to play a file without having it in library such a UX fail
<foobarry> got some funky results dwatkins so i'm trying handbrake
<foobarry> unsure how to rip exclusively audio yet though
<dwatkins> I tend to just rip to a known video format with HandBrake (m4a i.e. mp4) then rip the audio from that with ffmpeg, foobarry
<foobarry> ta
<foobarry> what a palaver :(
<diddledan> about my powercut - why is it that I spend money on getting a decent ups that can maintain my network gear, but bt won't do the same for theirs meaning that my network is alive and kicking but unable to connect anywhere...
<diddledan> I need an SLA :-p
<diddledan> (btw the power came back)
<diddledan> (hence my ability to speak)
<dwatkins> who is your ISP, diddledan?
<diddledan> sky
<dwatkins> could be worse, I guess
<diddledan> the annoying thing is bt are providing power to their POTS network but not the broadband network when there's an outage (my phone retained it's dialtone but the broadband died)
<diddledan> when are the EU court of human rights going to force everyone in europe to agree that broadband is a basic human right?!
<diddledan> (they did already I thought)
<bigcalm> Finally getting around to listening to the latest uupc ep. Really pleased that my wedding was finally mentioned in the show :D Does anybody want to see popey being silly? ;)
<AlanBell> me me me!
<diddledan> \o/ for wedding announcements
<diddledan> surely _everyone_ wants to see popey being silly. I thought that was a given.
<bigcalm> AlanBell: I think I already gave you the link for Tony's photos. Here's the link to all non-professional photos (photo booth and table cameras): http://hayleyandiainaregettingmarried.com/photos/
<AlanBell> ah yes, I thought this was new sillyness ;)
<bigcalm> AlanBell: we got around to having the disposable cameras developed. 4 out of the 5 films were blank. And most of the rest were weird. But there is some fun to be had with them
<bigcalm> I love the photo of popey with a jelly snake/worm
<AlanBell> bigcalm: yeah, they are a bit weird! oh well
<AlanBell> it was fun
<bigcalm> AlanBell: did I give you the link to Tony's photos?
<AlanBell> bigcalm: yes, they are great
<bigcalm> Fab :)
<Azelphur> holy crap, filtering is getting disgusting now, apparently childline is blocked on O2
<Azelphur> so much for protecting the children
<MartijnVdS> filtering is always ridiculous
<Azelphur> I feel like calling my MP or something and asking how they justify that
<Azelphur> that infuriates me
<popey> Evening all
 * Azelphur waves at popey
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: You should, really
<Azelphur> popey: http://bitcoin-otc.com/viewratingdetail.php?nick=popey this is you, right? :)
<popey> yes
 * Azelphur uprates \o/
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: 2 clicks later: http://pool.sks-keyservers.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x66E8F9EBB1A7A5100BC027F41E38DD6257A4363C
<popey> well, i assume so
<popey> looks like the transactions I made
<popey> yup, that's me ☻
<Azelphur> :)
<popey> \o/ WoT
<MartijnVdS> popey: Can't find key 57A4363C in the strong set
<MartijnVdS> Mine is! http://pgp.cs.uu.nl/mk_path.cgi?STAT=3BBF130F&STATS=statistics
<Azelphur> There we go, that should make it easier for you to trade :P
<MartijnVdS> popey: next time we meet we should do the keysigning dance ;)
<popey> thanks Azelphur
<Azelphur> yw :)
<Azelphur> Hmm, difficult decisions, Neptune pine will ship to me in Jan with tempered glass, or in March with "Tougher Glass"
<Azelphur> don't wanna wait 2 months, don't want my glass to break xD
<zleap> Azelphur, I didn't know they had pine trees on Neptune :D
 * zleap ducks
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> gonna go with tempered, can fix it if it breaks I guess
<zleap> maybe a better plan, but it should arrive in one piece,  they wrap these things up pretty well i think
<diddledan> ergh power went off at 17:30 and it's still down
<diddledan> I guess I can't cook any dinner
<arc__> hello
<arc__> when i install ubuntu server it comes to a blank screen after i put the server name in and my usb stops working
<arc__> i think it may be the media
<MartijnVdS> wheeee http://www.knmi.nl/actueel/images/windffgmt.png
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: we had that earlier - my electricity is still down
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: Then who was internet?!
<diddledan> I'm using a laptop and mobile phone teathering
<MartijnVdS> and a bicycle to make sure the batteries don't drain ;)
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> I've got 77 percentages left on my laptop
<diplo> Evening all
<diplo> 5 fence panels down! :/
<diplo> whilst trying to shore one up a whole one blew over and hit me, jesus it is windy out there!
<sebsebseb> hi
<gordonjcp> diplo: ouch
<diplo> :(
<diplo> See how many I have left in the morning I guess
<diplo> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ba14
<diplo> 25mph pfft!
<dwatkins> it's pretty windy up here just north of the imaginary border, but I expect that for Edinburgh.
<gordonjcp> it's not particularly windy here just a few miles west
<dwatkins> the Pentlands protect you from the weather, gordonjcp ;)
<diplo> It's been awful here all day, flooding all over
<gordonjcp> the Pentlands are well south-east of me
<gordonjcp> although the Campsies break anything coming from the north
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-24
<dwatkins> I never really appreciated the joke about LISP standing for Lots of Incredibly Silly Parenthesis until I started watching a lecture about it... http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/video-lectures/1a-overview-and-introduction-to-lisp/
<dwatkins> it really does use a lot of brackets
<gordonjcp> lisp is crazy
<gordonjcp> fun though
<gordonjcp> Forth > LISP
<shauno_> I shouldn't have checked the weather.  took a peek when to see when this is meant to be over, instead the 5-day just shows it going from red to purple.
<MartijnVdS> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/24/enigma-codebreaker-alan-turing-royal-pardon
<mapps> its horrendous weather here shauno_
<mapps> windy/raining and cold
<MartijnVdS> same here
<shauno_> wet & cold I'm used to, but this wind is vicious
<MartijnVdS> shauno_: now imagine biking through it.
<shauno_> eh, I walk, it's not much more fun :)
<diplo> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<mapps> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Christmas Eve! :-D
<MartijnVdS>  morning JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, o/
<MartijnVdS> whoa.. 100k homes without power in the south
<MartijnVdS> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/dec/24/storm-batters-uk-before-christmas-live-blog
<JamesTait> Yes, I saw Christel was having problems.
<MartijnVdS> diddledan was on laptop/3g power as well last night
<JamesTait> Apparently there was some flooding almost as far north as us as well, near Leicester.
<MartijnVdS> good thing I was in London *last week* -- Gatwick seems to be having trouble
<MartijnVdS> (and guess where I flew to/from)
<JamesTait> Though I only have anecdotal evidence from a slighty tipsy friend about that, so it might just have been a puddle. :-P
<MartijnVdS> :)
<MartijnVdS> We're sticking to fallen trees: http://www.maartenbrante.com/detail/kerstboom-leidseplein-omgewaaid
<diplo> I lost 5 fence panels last night, roads are flooded all over
<diplo> Clear blue skies this morning though
<MartijnVdS> ...: https://twitter.com/BBCNews/status/415247494399139840
<JamesTait> Have you noticed that the little Streetview peg man on Google Maps is wearing a Santa hat?
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: yeah, have you noticed that when you shake your phone when the G+ Photos app is open you can add falling snow to a picture?
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, does it work with the laptop? :-P
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: maybe.. why don't you try? ;)
<JamesTait> Morning msm!
<msm_> hey JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> Hapy Christmas Eve!
<JamesTait> MartijnVdS, on my phone it looks more like an earthquake, as the picture tumbles from landscape to portrait and back.  I guess they don't support Ubuntu Touch. ;)
<msm_> Happy Christmas Eve :)
<MartijnVdS> JamesTait: stupid Google ;)
<JamesTait> ikr
<JamesTait> It feels very weird this morning only having 13 unread mails in my Inbox.  Something must have broken. :-P
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<diddledan_> merry everyone
<diddledan_> eve*
<diddledan_> merry everyone eve**
<bigcalm> Sounds like a good time to start drinking then
<diddledan_> lol
<bigcalm> Maybe you've already started
<diddledan_> *huc*
<diddledan_> erm
<diddledan_> *hic*
<MartijnVdS> \o
<diddledan_> my fingers aren't working right
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: time to get new ones!
<diddledan_> MartijnVdS, I'm quite attached to these ones though
<JamesTait> That mulled wine is potent stuff, eh diddledan_? ;)
<JamesTait> Don't!
<diddledan_> I'm not as thing as you drink I am
<popey> Morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning popey! :)
<bigcalm> popey: amazed that you left it to the last moment before backing Linux Voice
<popey> Waiting for pay day ☻
<popey> and saw the notification on my phone as I woke this morning and bought it as an xmas pressie to my self
<bigcalm> Hummmmmm, okay :)
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> You get notification of being paid?
<popey> yeah, pay slip in the post
<popey> no, the notification of the indiegogo finishing
<bigcalm> I have to rely upon the standing order my employer has to pay me. It's rare that they remember to send me pay slips
<bigcalm> Ah
<popey> ours is outsourced
<bigcalm> Hayley is home! No more work for either of use for a few days!
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<popey> yo
<brobostigon> morning popey
<bigcalm> SteamWorld Dig - any good?
<brobostigon> tmrw, i get to test my binary watch face on my pebble, :)
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> 2http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923 less than a day to go
<AlanBell> and without the leading 2 http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923 less than a day to go
<diddledan_> \o/
<bigcalm> When do they release the money?
<diddledan_> bigcalm, it's all about the money for you?
<diddledan_> what about the goodwill?!
<diddledan_> and the happiness and joy
<diddledan_> and the peace to all men
<bigcalm> Goodwill doesn't buy equipment for server farms
<diddledan_> this is true
<bigcalm> I've given £75 of goodwill ;)
<diddledan_> :-p
<diddledan_> does that mean you get to name a pi?
<bigcalm> Yep
<bigcalm> Still haven't thought of a name
<diddledan_> I can't think of a funny
<shauno_> 'localhost' ?  ;)
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> onetwosevenohohone
<bigcalm> 'yourmum'
<diddledan_> "awesome"? so then it says "package build by awesome"
<diddledan_> or maybe "magic"
<diddledan_> or "little-elves"
<diddledan_> actually, I like little-elves
<diddledan_> coelesing-entropy?
<diddledan_> that's a good one
<diddledan_> package build by coelesing-entropy
<MartijnVdS> coalescing
<MartijnVdS> diddledan_: by entropy inversion maybe then
<diddledan_> I knew I spely iy wrong
<shauno_> diddledan_: good news, there's still time to get yer 75 quid in :p
<diddledan_> heh
<bigcalm> Smooth ;)
<bigcalm> My desk is covered in little nodules of flux. Missed this
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> yey for soldering
<diddledan_> damn you lot, you suckered me into it
<shauno_> good boy.
<diddledan_> btw - he's on his way: http://www.google.co.uk/santatracker
<bigcalm> ABP blocked the main content, yayu
<shauno_> gosh, the rain here sounds like someone's hosing the window
<MartijnVdS> shauno_: horizontal rain?
<shauno_> I think that's actually a possibility at this point.  I'm right by the ocean.  and right now, it feels like it
<MartijnVdS> we've had rain going *upwards* here
<diplo> shauno_: That's what we had last night till about 2am
<bigcalm> For all of the storms we've had in the last few days, I'm amazed that we now have bright sunshine and blue skies
<diplo> It would go North for a bit and then east, blowing all around
<shauno_> we're just getting it flat in the face off the Atlantic
<diplo> anyone having issues with Skype/MSN this morning
<MartijnVdS> diplo: only philosophical ones
<diplo> Mine takes forever to login and sometimes works and other times I see two contacts
<diplo> But can't contact them :/
<MartijnVdS> diplo: NSA servers are probably full
<diplo> heh
<diddledan_> what happens to the pdpc hostmasks now that the pdpc is dead?
<diddledan_> ref: shauno's hostname
<diddledan_> mask*
<bigcalm> diddledan_: I stopped my payments a long time ago. Nobody has got around to changing the masks
<shauno> yeah, I got an email from paypal to tell me the sub had been cancelled at their end
<MartijnVdS> https://isitchristmas.com/
<tariqch> any girls
<diddledan_> tariqch, try shauno , she's sexy
<MartijnVdS> or popey
<diddledan_> tariqch, y u no talk?
<diddledan_> I can't read the name twinsenx correctly
<MartijnVdS> diddledan_: "Twinsen" was the main character of LBA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Big_Adventure
<twinsenx> too many twinsen(s), so i added x. it'd be sound like twin+sen+axe, i guess.
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: that was a fun site. Did you view the source?
<diddledan_> to my perverted mind it doesn't sound like twin sen axe
<diddledan_> -_-
<twinsenx> i recommend better not miss 'n' sound. ho ho ho.
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: yeah, I also opened the dev console :)
<bigcalm> Aye
<MartijnVdS> https://konklone.com/post/how-to-hack-the-developer-console-to-be-needlessly-interactive 8-)
<diddledan_> oooh, that isitchristmas shows you the flags of everyone visiting and where their mouse is?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan_: yeah, and clicking/mousewheel do things
<MartijnVdS> diddledan_: and there's chat in the js console 8-)
<MartijnVdS> \o/ websockets
<neuro> for a single use website, it's crazy
<neuro> https://github.com/isitchristmas
<marxjohnson> f
<marxjohnson> oops
<neuro> g
<diddledan_> https://isitchristmas.com/canary.txt
<MartijnVdS> nice
<MartijnVdS> there's no copy/paste news item in the signature
<diddledan_> hmm
<diddledan_> cut+paste for 24 december would possibly be fakable : "all over the country people have been using the last shopping day before christmas in their thousands"
<MartijnVdS> diddledan_: it could be something about the storm
<diddledan_> or maybe "shops overwhelmed with influx of shoppers after 'the storm'"
<diddledan_> :-p
<MartijnVdS> http://www.google.com/santatracker/#/tracker/dashboard !
<diddledan_> oh dear
<foobarry> ah..this new bluetooth keyboard for my tablet is lovely
<foobarry> no alt key for my irssi requirements, otherwise nice
<dwatkins> I have a bluetooth mouse, it's ace.
<foobarry> struggling to get uk layout working
 * neuro finally remembers to update http://howlonguntilthenextdoctorwho.com/
<DJones> Are my eyes missing something, BBC's headline for this photo http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/71941000/jpg/_71941244_de27-1.jpg says "A helicopter caught this dramatic image of two light aircraft scattered and upturned at the Redhill Aerodrome in Surrey" Which part of upturned means the right way up
<DJones> It just looks like they were parked in a dip & the water has flooded the dip
<DJones> ok, you actually have to watch a video thats not linked from the original bbc page of a a different part of the aerodrome before you see a fleeting glimpse of an upside down plane
<daftykins> DJones: :D
<JamesTait> Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year, everyone!
<daftykins> and you sir
<MartijnVdS> and all of you too :)
<AlanBell> a happy Yuletide to one and all \o/
<MartijnVdS> whoo, vlc + dvb-s = go!
<MartijnVdS> ooh, Finding Nemo
<daftykins> hehe
<directhex> who likes FREE GAMES?
<MartijnVdS> directhex: steam?
<directhex> yes
<MartijnVdS> vhere?
<MartijnVdS> ah, super hexagon is at "-90% - €0,30" atm
<directhex> MartijnVdS, in my email inbox!
<MartijnVdS> oh, just for you then?
<MartijnVdS> <- might be confused a bit
<directhex> i have a spare free game
<daftykins> i also am not getting the full picture
<MartijnVdS> directhex: Which game?
<directhex> dungeon defenders complete
<MartijnVdS> Thanks, but I'd never play it anyway. Better give that to someone who will I guess :)
<MartijnVdS> I have a Super Hexagon if someone wants it.
<directhex> babies love hexagons
<directhex> anyone with an <18 month old needs super hexagon
<MartijnVdS> so.. you have it already? :)
<MartijnVdS> directhex: or do you want it?
<directhex> MartijnVdS, i have most games already :p
<MartijnVdS> directhex: yeah, I noticed in your profile page :)
<MartijnVdS> just added you btw
<arc__> hello
<daftykins> hi
<MartijnVdS> \o
<arc__> is there a way to see my traffic thorugh my ubuntu server
<MartijnVdS> arc__: lots of ways
<arc__> ok
<MartijnVdS> arc__: how much detail do you want? do you want it live?
<arc__> noob detail not too complex
<MartijnVdS> arc__: just the total number of bytes? every single stream?
<arc__> suprise me
<MartijnVdS> arc__: well there's "ip -s link", which shows statistics for every network interface: just the numbers of bytes and packets sent and received
<arc__> and
<MartijnVdS> you could try "iptraf" to see individual TCP streams and UDP packets
<MartijnVdS> or iftop
<arc__> i know this may sound daft but is there a web interface one
<arc__> with graphs
<MartijnVdS> well, you could configure something using rrdtool (collectd, cacti, etc.)
<MartijnVdS> but that's a bit more work, and those tools all have pretty good howtos themselves
<arc__> ok
<arc__> sorry to ask i am a server noob i installed it for a joke but .........
<arc__> sad days
<MartijnVdS> arc__: best way to learn -- just dive in
<arc__> yeah
<arc__> :)
<arc__> can u buy portable servers that fit into a backpack ?
<MartijnVdS> arc__: you might be able to get graphite working, it has prettier graphs
<MartijnVdS> arc__: you could use the Raspberry pi as one.
<arc__> kk
<arc__> damm i had the idea of selling laptops as portable servers ;)
<arc__> bad buisness plan
<daftykins> i don't think anyone that has the need for a server would be without better hardware than a laptop ;)
<arc__> what thing can u do on ubuntu server ?
<daftykins> well, what do you WANT to do with it?
<MartijnVdS> arc__: anything you can do with a computer, really
<daftykins> web server, email, FTP, plenty of ideas
<arc__> oh kk
<arc__> should of installed it on my old dual core powerpc mac
<daftykins> haha powerpc
<MartijnVdS> arc__: Ubuntu isn't made for ppc anymore
<arc__> still got support last time i checked
<arc__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<daftykins> i wouldn't recommend bothering
<daftykins> also, you don't want to run a non-LTS release on a server
<arc__> why its better than a laptop
<arc__> kk
<daftykins> depends on the laptop :P
<arc__> i have heard of doing virtual machines on servers
<MartijnVdS> you won't be able to do that easily on powerpc
<MartijnVdS> especially old powerpc
<dwatkins> My netbook is a server.
<dwatkins> I touch its keyboard so rarely, it has a layer of dust on it, and its uptime is about 6 months.
<MartijnVdS> my desktop serves some stuff to my internal network :)
<dwatkins> I didn't want to have a high-wattage machine left on all the time, the netbook takes about 20 Watts, iirc.
<arc__> cool
<arc__> so i know u can irc servers do u konw of any good walkthroughs
<arc__> also if u create a website and host it  you still have to buy a domain right ?
<dwatkins> arc__: nope and nope ;)
<arc__> lol :)
<dwatkins> The process of setting up my server and running irssi on it inside a screen/tmux shell was a learning experience for me.
<dwatkins> As for a domain, I use a hostname on a friend's domain, but there are free dynamic DNS providers for home connections.
<arc__> all i have done to my server is install webmin, phpmyadmin, and vnc with lxde
<dwatkins> I like to keep it simple and secure.
<arc__> so what awesome and cool things that you ca do with a ubuntu server
<dwatkins> you can make fun graphs: http://www.monitorix.org/
<arc__> ok will check it out
<DJones> arc__: Be aware that webmin hasn't been supported in Ubuntu, its something thats supposed to cause problems
<DJones> !webmin
<lubotu3> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<arc__> damm
<dwatkins> Personally, I prefer to administer my machine via the command line.
<DJones> Its not something I've used and I don't know what the issues are, but thought it worth mentioning
<arc__> for a noob i will take the risk
<dwatkins> I wouldn't use webmin considering it's likely to cause issues.
<arc__> how do i unistall it
<shauno> I've heard better things about Zentyal if you're going that route
<arc__> apt-get uninstall ?
<dwatkins> arc__: check out "man apt-get", it should give you the relevant command
<arc__> kk
<dwatkins> most command line commands have a manpage.
<arc__> yeah i sort of know :0
<arc__> and sort of not
<arc__> bye all and happy holidays
<dwatkins> likewise
<MooDoo> Happy Christmas All :D
<yothsoggoth> Merry Christmas MooDoo :D
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-25
<AlanBell> everyone pretend to be asleep, Santa is coming
<daftykins> ;)
<yothsoggoth> :)
<ali12341> can thunderbird on linux import outlook data?
<ali12341> looks like no - you have to install it on windows, import the mail, then transfer the thunderbird profile to linux
<ali12341> hmm this is messed up
<ali12341> everything was working with secure boot enabled
<ali12341> then i plugged in a sata cdrom drive
<ali12341> now ubuntu won't boot unless i disable secure boot
<ali12341> this makes no sense at all
<ali12341> it will still boot from a USB installer, it just won't boot the copy i already installed
<ali12341> also unplugging the cdrom drive doesn't help so it's probably unrelated
<mapps> secure boot?
<shauno> how can you expect santa to come if you don't go to bed?
<MartijnVdS> good morning 8-)
<shauno> o/
<mapps> time to watch it crowd xmas special
<mapps> :)
<MartijnVdS> that's not on now is it?
<mapps> na
<mapps> but 4od
<directhex> ali12341, do you have a signed kernel and boot loader installed?
<directhex> linux-signed-image-generic, grub-efi-amd64-signed and shim-signed
<DJones> Merry Christmas all
<mapps> yea merry xmas DJones  and all
<mapps> ;]
<ali12341> directhex: yes
<brobostigon> happy autmas everyone.
<directhex> merry yule
<brobostigon> happy christmas directhex
<brobostigon> nice sunny day, :)
<MartijnVdS> clear skies here as well!
<brobostigon> :)
<directhex> flooding yesterday. one guilford-based game dev lost everything
<brobostigon> pebble day, :)
<brobostigon> :(
<SuperEngineer> In case y'all hadn't noticed - it's /Christmas - have a good onne folks. ;)
<DJones> DR Who Time.... Enough said, no spoilers for those watching on catchup tv
<neuro> whoops, forgot it was on
<neuro> thank goodness for http://www.bbc.co.uk/tv/bbcone/live ... it's like a 2hr PVR buffer for the BBC :)
<directhex> who likes FREE GAMES? Left 4 Dead 2 is free until 6pm (Windows, Mac, Linux) http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/?snr=1_7_15__13
<neuro> i hate free games
<neuro> right, who time indeed
<neuro> that was actually not as bad as i thought it was going to be
<popey> directhex: does that page work for you?
<popey> reddit hug?
<MartijnVdS> hm?
<popey> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/?snr=1_7_15__13
<popey> Happy christmas everyone btw ☻
<Azelphur> gonna drop this in here, L4D2 is free if you grab it today, native Linux, http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/ :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<dutchie> Azelphur: only the third time that's been posted in as many hours! ;)
<Azelphur> oh
 * Azelphur goes back to lurking
<popey> that steam link still doesnt work for me
<popey> ah, now it does, now I say that ☻
<Azelphur> popey: steam is up and down
<Azelphur> getting hammered xD
<bigcalm> Ah, not just me then
<popey> yeah
<daftykins> hey all, seasons greetings ^_^
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-26
<gsfe> in your opinion is a male with a PhD attractive to women?
<mapps> well work was boring;]
<brobostigon> good morning boys and girls.
<MartijnVdS> howdy
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
 * brobostigon points at his pebble with a true binary watchface on it, :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: brain.. hurts.. :)
<brobostigon> :D
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: coworker at my previous job had a binary clock on his desk, by the time I'd read it, it was a few minutes later 8-)
<brobostigon> i see. oh dear. not enough practice.
<MartijnVdS> :(
<brobostigon> i still have to think a while aswell, but i am getting better at reading it.
<brobostigon> and practising to read it, before the backlight goes off, especially when its dark out.
<ali12341> when you say "true" binary watchface
<ali12341> i can only assume you mean it shows seconds since the epoch as a 64 bit integer?
<MartijnVdS> which epoch though
<MartijnVdS> Unix? Apple?
<MartijnVdS> Windows? Excel?
<brobostigon> three colums, one showing hour, one minutes the other seconds, 1/2/4/8/16/32 in each colum, in 24 hour format.
<brobostigon> ali12341: i think the format they call it, is a bcs-sexagesimal type.
<MartijnVdS> so not bcd? :)
<brobostigon> no.
<popey> Morning
<brobostigon> bcd is too easy.
<brobostigon> morning popey
<DJones> Does anybody have any experience with the 'cheaper' supermarket tablets, been asked to have a look for a reasonable tablet for a 73 year old who's reasonably computer literate, doesn't want ipad etc because of cost, debating whether the supermarket/kindle/kobo ones are a good buy for basic web browsing, email etc, its highly unlikely to have any heavy use apps installed
<MartijnVdS> DJones: they work, but don't expect them to be very useful after 1 (maybe 2) years
<MartijnVdS> so factor in replacement costs :)
 * brobostigon hugs his nexus7.
<DJones> MartijnVdS: Yeah, thats my thought, I'd rather she paid extra for the N7, even if its the 16Gb model, its not as if she'll be downloading movies/music etc to it, so I don't think she'll use the extra memory the 32Gb model has
<penguin42> for some odd reason Amazon are selling a life size model of a standing pig - and it's going to be on discount
<brobostigon> reminds me of the floating pig, pink floyd used on some of there concerts.
<penguin42> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00B5S356C/  doesn't look like it would float
<brobostigon> ohwell.
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: float, or fly? :)
<brobostigon> :)
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: Ah well yes, perhaps it delivers itself
<brobostigon> also, the benefit of a nexus is you get good android updates, unlike an unsupported tablet, you may never get android updates ever.
<MartijnVdS> s/may/certainly/
<brobostigon> yes.
<penguin42> damn, Tesco had an offer on for Asus Memopads at #69 - that I would have bought - all out of stock
<popey> DJones: my sister and her SO have got Amazon Kindle tablets for xmas, they aren't techy, but seem very happy with them.
<popey> there's also the "May Day" button in the kindle to think of
<popey> Someone amusingly posted about the difference between the Apple iPad advert and the Amazon Kindle adverts..
<popey> the iPad advert shows someone pressing a couple of buttons and sending a video to the TV easily. The kindle advert shows someone needing help doing that and having to call may day to do it ☻
<DJones> popey: Thanks, by choice I think I'll suggest the cheaper N7
<popey> The new 2013 N7?
<DJones> Yes
<DJones> It'll make things easier for me giving any support, I can talk her through things using mine as an example & to check exactly what each screen should show
<DJones> I've got an N7, my wife has, mother-in-law has, so plenty of people to give advice rather than trying to explain something on a Kindle/Hudl etc withg a different UI that I don't know
<popey> yeah, wise
<foobarry> does hudl have a different ui?
<foobarry> just saw people rushing into selfridges in the sale. every single person of the first 250or so   rushing through the door was oriental/japanese. why's  that?
<foobarry> only tourists are first in queue for sales? japanese national sport?
<DJones> I think the hudl has a 'tesco' overlay above the android os
<foobarry> kindle ui is terrible
<DJones> popey: Must admit, I'm quite tempted to have a look at the dual booting for Android/Ubuntu Touch thats been announced, need to read up a bit more to see whether its N7 2013 compatible or just original N7 first
<foobarry> what the heck.  did a search on a tame topic on the kobo site and got a page full of smut
<DJones> foobarry: Just don't search for vampire books, they pretty much all seem to 'erotic novels', you don't get vampires = nasty, scary things anymore
<foobarry> it wasn't even romance/erotic novels
<foobarry> it was pornographic content
<neuro> doo de doo de doo
 * neuro is trying to build up willpower to tidy up and move old telly out of the way before going to currys to collect new one
<neuro> and not to sit and watch the celtic game at 3 :P
 * foobarry was unwell in the night and moping around  at home sans family
<foobarry> arggh man utd just scored
<neuro> ha ha
<neuro> 13:15 <foobarry> does hudl have a different ui?
<neuro> no
<neuro> it's just stock android with some tesco apps preloaded, iirc
<foobarry> ah, good
<mapps> hk everytime i try wireless cracking on my own network..it never works:)
<mapps> tried with 3 different wireless cards and somehow gets nowhere!
<mapps> urgh holidays are a pain..tesco shuts at 7;/
<foobarry> cracking WPA2?
<jpickett> mapps, depends on the wireless cards you're using
<mapps> yea
<mapps> foobarry,  trying to
<mapps> but only on my own network just for interest
 * SuperEngineer is rather impressed with the workings of Synaptic - tried Choqok twitter client - authorises ok [despite what it says in software Centre Centre comments] - but doesn't work in any other way...
<SuperEngineer> ...so decided to remove it - found it installed a load of kde stuff! Darn! went to Synaptic, searched for all "kde" under installed & marked all [execpt those which were not relevent...
<SuperEngineer> ..on hitting "apply it removed some selected entries and then carried on - those were indeed wanted packages [&not kde} - impressed!
<SuperEngineer> [all that was needed after was to remove .kde & run spt- autoclean - system back to normal - :)
<SuperEngineer> *apt
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: Easiest way to get all the kde stuff is to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<SuperEngineer> penguin42: but I wanted the reverse.  i.e. not to have it
<SuperEngineer> [choqok installed it - choqok doesn't work - kde therefore an extra weight to carry
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: The trick to doing that is rather jenga like - you need to find a library that all the KDE stuff and nothing else depends on and then remove that
<SuperEngineer> ...disk space back to exactly where it was pre-choqok - a good measure of effective uninstall in this case
<SuperEngineer> ...synaptic found it for me - and unmarked the entries I added to "completely remove" for me
<SuperEngineer> sometimes success is accidental ;)
<penguin42> nice :-)
<bigcalm> Evening peeps :)
<penguin42> hey bigcalm
<SuperEngineer> 0/
<bigcalm> I should not be let near pringles
<bigcalm> As an adult, nobody can tell me 'no' or 'enough'
<penguin42> they're reasonably safe with me; it's chocolate I have the problem with
<SuperEngineer> but as adults we *can* shout STOP - naughty,nayghty - now go drink a pint of salt water [...& then we can all laugh thinking of the result]
 * bigcalm shudders
<bigcalm> Any suggestions for a decent blu-ray player with iPlayer/YouTube and the like?
<directhex> oh gods he's waving goodbye to iggle piggle
<ali12341> those "smart" blu-ray players are actually rubbish
<ali12341> get one of those chrome dongle things instead
<directhex> the smart blu-ray players use the same software stack from the smart TVs
<directhex> market reviews say samsung does it best, but don't expect long-term support. lovefilm got yanked from my samsung a couple of months ago
<penguin42> any idea why?
<directhex> maintenance nightmare
<directhex> smart TVs are in the same place mobile phones were before ios/android, from a fragmentation perspective. no reliable API on all devices, so lots of per-manufacturer-model-series apps to write
<penguin42> aren't some of the TVs android?
<directhex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_smart_TV_platforms_and_middleware_software
<directhex> penguin42, i don't remember any android TVs in the wild
<directhex> LG will start shipping WebOS TVs next year
<penguin42> hang on - you mean what was on HPs tablets?
<directhex> yes
<penguin42> ok, weird choice
<directhex> replacing their NetCast stack
<daftykins> i often switch my TV on to an update
<daftykins> and once Samsung decide this range are ready to be ditched, likely things will slowly stop functioning (like even the iPlayer)
<penguin42> wasn't there a case about that a while ago - the whole question of removing a feature you bought it for
<daftykins> oh it was a regional issue, if i just let myself connect direct over my Guernsey internet connection, i couldn't get Channel 4's 4oD application. However if I proxy'd via England it'd offer it to me fine
<daftykins> i'm not sure if it's been solved yet, but months later i did get a message saying it was being worked on (after many fob-off replies)
<daftykins> in fairness i'm not even after using it, it was just that i should be able to and i get a bit moany if us Channel Islanders are treated differently :)
<foobarry> i used to think the film wild geese was amazing when i was a kid. just watched it, its rubbish.
<foobarry> where eagles dare is still good though
<shauno> see, how on earth is this fair; http://www.meteoalarm.eu/maps/EU-131226.gif
<popey> Evening all.
<daftykins> happy boxing day mr. popey
<popey> Hey daftykins, thanks, how was your xmas?
<daftykins> good thank you :) just a small affair at my parents house with my grandma too
<daftykins> 92 she is now - shared tales of her evacuation time during WW2
<daftykins> popey: and yours? :)
<popey> Yeah, usual. Ate too much
<popey> Got Sam a Scalextric which has been pretty much permanently on since setup.
<foobarry> which one popey ?
<popey> just the basic non-digital one
<foobarry> thats good memories getting made right there
<daftykins> :)
<popey> yeah, it was hilarious fun
<popey> the cars coming off and slamming into the cupboard happened quite a bit
<popey> has a cross-roads so Sam tries to time it to go over the crossroads to slam into my car
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> wee destructive so-and-so!
<popey> I got some bluetooth headphones and discovered two bugs in ubuntu as a result ☻
<daftykins> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Tomy-AFX-Vertigo-Scalextric-Boxed-Slot-Car-Set-2x-BMW-cars-9m-track-Complete-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/EfUAAOxyYYlRtOQ4/$%28KGrHqRHJE8FGTqt26muBRtOQ38Tg!~~60_35.JPG
<daftykins> i had that set as a kid
<shauno> fancy.  we had the figure-8
<daftykins> :D
<TwistedLucidity> We couldn't afford the 8. All we had was the 4 and we considered ourselves lucky!
<popey> http://www.scalextric.com/shop/sets/c1284-scalextric-mclaren-mp4-12c-set/
<popey> that's the one we got
<penguin42>  YorkshireManSketch<scalextric(4)>
<sebsebseb> hi
<popey> hi sebsebseb
<popey> happy christmas etc
<sebsebseb> popey: yep Merry Christmas or Happy Boxing day?
<popey> ☻
<diddledan> merry everyone
<diddledan> (after a beer or two?)
<Azelphur> Hey folks, I've got nginx with php5-fpm running on a debian machine, periodically, php5 will fail producing 502 errors. The "solution" is to restart php5-fpm every time it fails. Can anyone help me to fix this properly?
<Azelphur> the log files seem to be fairly useless, it actually looks like php5-fpm is still running, even though the webserver cant connect to it (resource temporarily unavailable, it says in the logs)
<ali12341> it's probably running out of sockets, or files, or memory, or something
<Azelphur> \o/
<Azelphur> [25-Dec-2013 04:41:10] WARNING: [pool www] server reached pm.max_children setting (5), consider raising it
<Azelphur> I do get that in the php logs from time to time, but its only a warning?
<ali12341> yeah well that is probably related
<ali12341> it's probably running out of everything
<Azelphur> as for memory, there's 16GB+32GB swap, it ain't running out of memory.
<ali12341> php has limits that are unrelated to how much memory the hardware has
<ali12341> basically php is crap and without those limitations it will bring down the machine by using up all resources
<ali12341> the best way to fix this is stop using php
<Azelphur> ali12341: already in the process of doing that, one of my sites is python based :)
<Azelphur> raised pm.max_children, hopefully that'll solve it.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-27
<diddledan> ali12341: do you prefer python or ruby (rails?) based sites or some other language?
<diddledan> I been looking at expressjs and nodejs - it's intriguing
<diddledan> I've primarily used php on the backend though so it's something new
<diddledan> in the past*
<diddledan> in the past*
<diddledan> erm scratch one of those
<ali12341> ruby is too much like perl: the code is unreadable and unmaintainable
<diddledan> yeah I can't work out what a ruby app is doing just by looking at the code
<diddledan> probably because I don't understand "functional" design patterns (I always thought function referred to subroutines)
<diddledan> I guess I'd have great difficulty understanding and coding for scala
<ali12341> well the difference between a function and a subroutine is a function has a well defined mechanism for passing arguments
<ali12341> this has nothing to do with functional programming, which is basically programming without variables
<ali12341> but ruby is not a functional language
<ali12341> not a pure functional language anyway
<diddledan> it has functional semantics available though
<diddledan> and it seems alot of rails stuff uses those
<ali12341> not that i have seen
<diddledan> hmm
<diddledan> maybe I'm more confused about ruby than I ralised :-)
<ali12341> all the callback stuff in javascript where you pass anonymous functions as arguments, that is very functional-style
<ali12341> it makes the code unreadable, but in a different way to most ruby code
<diddledan> I can read those javascript programs though
<diddledan> sort of
<diddledan> I can decipher their meaning
<ali12341> yes, because javascript has C-like syntax
<ali12341> where as ruby is more influenced by perl
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nmy9woyocg4pqje/IMG_20131227_003139.jpg
<daftykins> om nom nom.
<diddledan> daftykins: I've munched my way through the best-part of one of those this evening
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> wise choice sir
<mapps> hm
<mapps> my laptops making crazy noises;
<wo0f> Morning team
<MartijnVdS> \o
<mapps> morning
<mapps> why does my laptop make such crazy noises now;/
<MartijnVdS> mapps: did you mistreat it?
<mapps> for sure no
<MartijnVdS> what *did* you do to it?
<mapps> it was fine earlier..i left it then turned it back on
<mapps> and suddenly weird noises
<mapps> i was running centOS
<MartijnVdS> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<mapps> yea
<mapps> :D
<mapps> and it just does the same =[
<mapps> its really loud so i cant just ignore it
<MartijnVdS> what kind of weird noises?
<MartijnVdS> Fan? Disk?
<mapps> definitely not hdd
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> im not sure could be fan
<mapps> iuts very loud and odd..never heard it before
<MartijnVdS> can you describe it?
<MartijnVdS> (or record it with your phone and put it online somehwere?)
<mapps> yes
<mapps> i will record it:D
<mapps> MartijnVdS,  https://soundcloud.com/mapito/pc
<mapps> thats a recording of it
<MartijnVdS> that sounds like a helicopter almost..
<MartijnVdS> which would make it the fan
<mapps> aha
<mapps> yea
<mapps> its  noisy eh
<mapps> so you think th fans broken?
<MartijnVdS> or something got in it
<mapps> hm
<MartijnVdS> (maybe.. something hit the fan? :P)
<mapps> its a laptop
<mapps> i dunno what it could be if not the fan
<mapps> maybe i should take it apart?
<MartijnVdS> the sound card :)
<MartijnVdS> try plugging something into the headphone port
<mapps> but i muted the volume
<mapps> and still carried on
<MartijnVdS> that could happen if the chip is really fried though
<mapps> aha
<wo0f> mapps: some thing stuck in your fan?
<brobostigon> good morning boys and girls.
<MartijnVdS> \o
<foobarry> o/
<foobarry> wife is out with kids today, so i'm seeing how much of a hawker hurricane model i can build before she gets back
<popey> we got invited to the pub for lunch \o/
<DJones> Today is the day the holidays really start, Christmas Eve still involves running round like lunatics collecting/delivering things, Christmas day with both sets of parents, boxing day with with wifes family, aunts, uncles, cousins etc, Today...Rest (apart from Physio appointment at hospital)
<TwistedLucidity> So...rest with a dash of agony.
<DJones> I'm expecting more of rest with lack of agony because there's nothing they help with
 * popey is busily filing bugs in ubuntu
<foobarry> yesterday was possibly the first boxing day i've spent alone in my life :(
<DJones> Catching up on open all hours before cooking breakfast
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Lots of time to Hawker Hurricane though
<TwistedLucidity> *me is meant to be tidying up.
 * TwistedLucidity is meant to be tidying up.
<foobarry> yes, TwistedLucidity although didn't start getting my act together until 4pm, as i was unwell (reason for being alone)
 * TwistedLucidity is actually watching the telly
<foobarry> was dr who any good?
<DJones> No
<foobarry> might watch it later
<foobarry> oh
<foobarry> poo
<MartijnVdS> TwistedLucidity: what's on?
<foobarry> was it worse than the other chrimbo ones?
<DJones> I thought it was junk
<TwistedLucidity> Dunno, watching recorded (to avoid adverts).
<MartijnVdS> ah, the big fat quiz? ;)
<TwistedLucidity> Pfft. Actually it's the history of Dr Who thingy. So far it's way better than the actual Dr. Who episode.
<foobarry> oh no
<MartijnVdS> that has ads?
<foobarry> even if dr who fans think it was junk i might not bother
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: it wasn't junk, but it wasn't the best episode either
<foobarry> big fat quiz seems to involve people acting like tenagers and drawing willies on their answers etc
<TwistedLucidity> MartijnVdS: Well, as it's BBC it has no ads. But still recorded.
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: well, it's hosted by Jimmy Carr
<foobarry> who is an eejit
<foobarry> jimmy carr's 3 scripted jokes at the start of 8 out of 10 cats episodes are worse "jokes" ever
<foobarry> *worst
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: Dara Ó Briain and Richard Ayoade were the voice(s) of reason 8-)
<foobarry> nice accents
<foobarry> up there , not the people
<popey> I like Richard Ayoade
<foobarry> did they also have 1) a stupid person 2) a flamboyantly gay person to make rude jokes?
<popey> no
<popey> Neither
<foobarry> popey: as do i, except on gadget man, where he clearly doesn't want to be there
<popey> only seen one of those
<foobarry> there was one with stephen mangan, who also didn't want to be there
<MartijnVdS> I liked him as Dirk Gently
<foobarry> it had as much enthusiasm as if there were doing it for community service
<foobarry> me too MartijnVdS
<TwistedLucidity> Anyone got 4od working? Or it is just buggered on GNU/Linux these days?
<foobarry> sudo apt-get install hal hal-info
<foobarry> on precise.
<popey> I am annoyed that 4oD broke on ipad
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: why?!
<popey> they force an update which you can't install because it needs ios 7
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: for flash drm purposes
<popey> flash depends on hal for the drm bits
<foobarry> to get 40d working
<popey> same for google play video
<foobarry> had a year of no 4od until i discovered it
<foobarry> also no worky on rooted tablets
<popey> aq discovered this and blogged about it a year or so back
<foobarry> although there must be a way to make it think it isn;t rooted
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: hal and hal-info? I'll give that a punt. On the desktop I get a DRM failure, on this lappy sod all happens - just get the spinner.
<foobarry> yep, thats when i discovered. the weird thing was the first series of fresh meat worked, and the second didn't
<foobarry> windy out
<TwistedLucidity> Hmm...hal has no installation candidate.
<foobarry> ubuntu version TwistedLucidity ?
<TwistedLucidity> Kubuntu 13.10, just trying to see where it's gone
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<TwistedLucidity> Ah, hal-info replaces it
<foobarry> does hal info do anything?
<foobarry> not sure if this all works still on 13.10
<TwistedLucidity> Well, it doesn't seem to have helped. :-(
<TwistedLucidity> Ho hum. Other channels are available. iPlayer works and that, to me, just proves how incompetent the other channels are.
<foobarry> its all a bit rubbish
<foobarry> somebody should have a solution for 13.10 or thats a fail
<TwistedLucidity> It's enough to drive one towards...unlicensed provenders of audiovisual entertainments
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: I've not had 4od work for ages, didn't work on 13.04 either.
<TwistedLucidity> I blaming 4od and Adobe, not GNU/Linux
<popey> i have hal and hal-info installed, and it doesnt work
<foobarry> spinny thing.
<foobarry> 12.04
<foobarry> looks broke
<foobarry> used to work
<popey> http://imgur.com/nyOkVts
<TwistedLucidity> Yeah, 4od did some DRM update bollocks that broke it. I've tried to get it running under WINE as well, not had much joy.
<foobarry> muppets
<foobarry> i guess my CM tablet won't work either then
<foobarry> nor get-flash-videos scripts
<TwistedLucidity> I'm doing some maintenance this Sunday, part of the issue might be an overly aggressive netwrok filter. Seems to break a few things.
<TwistedLucidity> And by "maintenance" I mean "swearing with the possibility of tears"
<foobarry> progress so far: http://ubuntuone.com/3tW4LP8JleCJgLFOqBEZhs i reckon i'll just be about to start airbrushing when mrs foobarry walks in
<foobarry> i painted the cockpit too but you cant see that
<bigcalm> I'm still looking for a blu-ray player with wifi and YouTube. Anybody know of a good brand/model? Looking to spend between £50 and £100
<foobarry> nope
<foobarry> does a pd3 do all those things?
<foobarry> *ps3
<bigcalm> No
<bigcalm> It's not in the £50 to £100 bracket
<foobarry> might be soon if ps4 is out?
<bigcalm> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A560798%2Cn%3A492729011%2Ck%3Ablu-ray+player%2Cp_36%3A138895031%2Cp_72%3A419153031&keywords=blu-ray+player&ie=UTF8&qid=1388144530&rnid=560800
<bigcalm> There is a lot to choose from. But I do not have experience of all of these brands
<foobarry> dvdplayers etc seems to always have terrible ui and ux
<foobarry> cause  for concern? http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines/facebook-app-requires-users-agree-to-be-monitored-by-microphone-at-any-time-without-their-permission
<penguin42> is that just an app that *can* take audio ?
<foobarry> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmail.permissionmanager
<shauno> yup penguin42.  fb messenger has voice calling (in the US at least). so the permission is to allow it to do so without having to ask for the mic every time
<penguin42> which makes sense
<shauno> I expect skype has exactly the same permission, but that doesn't seem anywhere near as alarmist
 * penguin42 watches a particularly boring parcel tracking site (Hermes) - no locations, just things like 'Receipt at Depot' or 'Courier Received'
<shauno> locations just tend to confuse me :/
<shauno> I remember when I got my laptop delivered from china, it was 'pre-cleared' for customs in germany
<shauno> so it kept showing up in germany while still en-route from asia
<shauno> it went something like china, germany, kazakhstan, germany, poland, germany, ireland
<popey> yeah, my thinkpad did the same journey
<shauno> the other one that used to confuse me, was buying apple kit in the states.  I was about an hour away from Ontario, Canada.  So when things shipped from Ontario CA to Memphis TN, I was quite confused
<shauno> eventually found out that apple's shipping depot was in Ontario, California
<penguin42> ooh - it's arrived
<penguin42> IP camera
<bigcalm> For anybody wondering, I opted for this device: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00BIEFR0U
<TwistedLucidity> Sony :(
<TwistedLucidity> What's the state of BluRay on GNU/Linux? Still a crap shoot?
<penguin42> bigcalm: Is the top really oddly sloped to stop you putting anything on it?
<bigcalm> penguin42: that's what I'm thinking
<penguin42> odd
<bigcalm> It's going in a cabinet, so not much of a problem
<penguin42> nod
 * penguin42 wonders if it's something like the wifi antenna
<gordonjcp> doubt it
<gordonjcp> the wifi antenna would be a small piece of metal about the size of your pinkie finger
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Yeh but I wondered if putting it at the front under the hump meant that you can't put something on top that blocks it
<gordonjcp> ah, good point
<gordonjcp> I can't remember where it is in the PS3 but the curvy top is just style for that
<TwistedLucidity> Question: I can play audio from my phone to my PC easily using bluetooth. Is the reverse possible?
<TwistedLucidity> i.e. can I use my phone like a BT headset?
<gordonjcp> TwistedLucidity: possibly, you may need to install something on your phone though
<TwistedLucidity> Hmm...maybe. Phone doesn't appear as a playback device in pavucontrol. Be cool it if worked, means I could listen to the movie whilst washing dishes.
<shauno> there's nohands.sf.net which tries to do exactly that
<TwistedLucidity> shauno: That's almost the thing, I was just hoping the phone would appear as an audio sink in Pulse.
<TwistedLucidity> I think gordonjcp might be right, I might need to install something to allow the phone to do it.
<TwistedLucidity> Not a big deal, was mostly curious (I have no BT headset you see, and dishes are boring)
<shauno> ah, I had you the other way around; using the phone as the source
<TwistedLucidity> shauno: Phone as source is easy, that works right away
<shauno> to the headset or the laptop?
<TwistedLucidity> To the lappy or to the desktop.
<TwistedLucidity> Problem I have is, the lappy speakers aren't loud enough over the sound of dishes/water. So I was hoping to use my phone as a poor man's BT headset. Seems it's not going to be possible.
<aquarius> anyone know of an app that can display the output of a shell script on my desktop background (or above it but forcibly below everything else), and which isn't conky?
<gordonjcp> TwistedLucidity: how are you going to wash dishes and hold the phone up to your ear?
<TwistedLucidity> Wired headset, phone in pocket
<gordonjcp> why not plug the wired headset into the laptop?
<gordonjcp> too short?
<TwistedLucidity> Laptop is delibeately far away from the water!
<shauno> I'd probably cheat and look at icecast or similar
<gordonjcp> how about transferring some tunes across to your phone to listen to them?
<gordonjcp> get spotify
<TwistedLucidity> Movie is on iPlayer, got me thinking if the phone appeared as a sink.
<shauno> there's 101 ways to stream music off the desktop, and BT has to be one of the more awkward
<TwistedLucidity> Which is doesn't.
<TwistedLucidity> s/is/it
<gordonjcp> we wouldn't be geeks, if we didn't come up with hideously over-engineered solutions to non-problems
<gordonjcp> pause the film
<gordonjcp> watch it after you've done the dishes
<TwistedLucidity> Or, sync playback on the phone and the lappy
<TwistedLucidity> Thing is, I have the phone, I have the lappy. Just got me thinking was all.
<shauno> or a long hose, and do the dishes infront of the TV :)
<TwistedLucidity> Phone as an audio sink doesn't seem that daft to me.
<TwistedLucidity> I shall find a podcast instead.
<shauno> it doesn't, but getting the phone to pretend it's a headset instead of a handset is a bit .. messy
<gordonjcp> If At First You Don't Succeed...
<gordonjcp> ... find the most apocalyptically complicated way round the problem
<TwistedLucidity> Get a bigger hammer
<TwistedLucidity> If I knew where the external speakers were....
<shauno> I'm fairly sure pulseaudio can stream to other computers.  I'd fine a client on the phone that can deal with that, and run over wifi instead of BT
<TwistedLucidity> Yeah, it can. Had a quick look in the store and didn't see anything obvious.
<TwistedLucidity> It's not a huge deal - was really just wondering was all.
<penguin42> anyone CCTV camera stuff on Linux?
<penguin42>  (insert missing word as desired)
<shauno> I'll have a verb please carol
<penguin42> using
<penguin42> and don't call me carol
<gordonjcp> no, but apparently tvheadend accepts feeds from IP cameras
<penguin42> interesting, not heard of that one - zoneminder is the one I'd heard of
<TwistedLucidity> Briefly played around with a webcam and "ZoneMinder". Nothing serious though
<shauno> there's "motion" at the simpler end of the scale too
 * penguin42 got http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006OGLLOI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<penguin42> but have it plugged into ether (running via PoE)
<foobarry> dr who rubbish
<foobarry> forcedmyself to watch to the end.
<foobarry> not sure whetehr to  carry on watching it
<foobarry> in the new series
<penguin42> never been any good since Tom Baker left....
<shauno> oh I hate this bit.  I have to pick a new password because it'll expire while I'm on vacation.  So I have to choose a password now, and then not use it until the 7th
<foobarry> then forget it
<penguin42> yeh when I used to have to do that I'd try and remember to do it a week before holiday - the system we had would warn us repeatedly for a couple of weeks so we'd normally know
<shauno> it's been nagging me all week, but I try not to change it over christmas, because if I break anything (which isn't rare), IT take their sweet time to respond over xmas
<shauno> hopefully, one day they'll grant my request for a new email address.  my current one has an apostrophe in, which means I can break things just by looking at them
<penguin42> perhaps your request didn't get to them because of ....
<shauno> thatd be funnier if it hadn't already crossed my mind :)  I keep meaning to call them sometime and check
<shauno> since I don't get the "new ticket" emails when I raise an issue, for the same reason
<shauno> I mean, we're in Ireland .. you'd think they'd know how to handle o'surname
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> gotta be honest, i'd ommit them ;)
<daftykins> -m
<shauno> oh I do.  everywhere
<penguin42> I went to a talk by Theo T'so a few years ago where he recounted a load of things he broke for the same reason
<shauno> it's quite annoying being someone else's litmus test
 * penguin42 wonders if there is a similar looking Unicode character you can replace it by to break it in more interesting ways
<shauno> this is where I like how organised the germans are.  everyone knows ü maps to ue.  sorted.
<shauno> here, you show up with o', or heaven forbid, ó, and all hell breaks loose
<shauno> my other stupid one was using £ in a password when they told we had to use symbols.  it turns out we have a US keymap at the login screen.
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> we have some radio programming software that lets you program out-of-band frequencies by holding down shift while you type in the numbers
<gordonjcp> this breaks horribly with non-US layouts
<gordonjcp> particularly since *some* frequencies (ones without 2s or 3s in) work...
<shauno> that reminds me of quake .. I can't remember if it was when it came to windows natively, or linux
<shauno> but one of them started obeying the keymap.  so the console key was actually where ~ is, instead of where the US have it.  that threw me
<daftykins> i always did find it odd that it said ~ but we'd hit `
<shauno> I think that's why it hurt my head when ~ finally became ~
<daftykins> i've not even seen that
<shauno> glquake still does it for me
<daftykins> err i thought Winamp was meant to stop being available?
<daftykins> this isn't some evil fake site is it D:
<daftykins> it's offering v5.666 for download! X|
<daftykins> which sounds somewhat ominous
<brobostigon> the matrix, itv4 9pm, :)
<daftykins> i can't believe Max Payne 3 is 27GB
<daftykins> huuuuuge game!
<DJones> I guess it doesn't come on a cd then
<penguin42> no, they use 3.5" floppies
<DJones> That'll come in a suitcase then
<daftykins> lmao
<shauno> so this is a little silly.  the app for my lights has this 'geofence' jazz, so it turns my lights home if I enter the 'geofence' after sunset - and turns them off when I leave
<shauno> unfortunately, I live quite close to work.  I can see my house from my office.  the lights are off
<shauno> but when I go to make coffee, it takes me close enough that they come on
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> can you make a video at all? that's greatly amusing to me
<shauno> hm, good question
<daftykins> but yeah that is seriously close
<shauno> annoyingly, it's not as close as it should be.  there's a dual carriageway between us, so it's a 15 minute walk to the junction
<daftykins> wow!
<mapps> wo0f, i didnt think so..i turned it off and then turned it o and now its got that loud buzzing
<foobarry> why is ewan mcgregor's acting so bad in ep I-III ?
<MartijnVdS> because it's all in front of a green screne instead of real people?
<foobarry> tbh everyone is bad  in it  so it could be the case
 * MartijnVdS just went to see "Inside Llewyn Davis"
<foobarry> even yoda is bad in it
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: had to googlethat
<MartijnVdS> interesting new Coen Brothers movie about a 60s folk singer.
<foobarry> until last year i thought www.imdb.com was accessed as us.imdb.com, because when i accessed it in the 90s, my company used a US web proxy
<foobarry> i never really thought about why it always appeared as us.imdb.com until then
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<shauno> ours is in paris, so I keep getting youtube ads in foreignese
<MartijnVdS> \o/ small company :)
<zleap> anyone know about git ?
<MartijnVdS> zleap: a bit
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i have my own repository,  which I can download (clone) to my local computer (desktop or pi) if I just want to pull down any changes do I use git pull another command rather than clone
<MartijnVdS> git fetch
<zleap> ok
<MartijnVdS> well
<MartijnVdS> pull= fetch + merge --ff-only
<MartijnVdS> sort-of
<zleap> so git fetch <url>
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> git fetch <name of remote>
<MartijnVdS> defaults to 'origin'
<zleap> ok
<MartijnVdS> git remote for a lit
<MartijnVdS> s
<foobarry> tried guessing the measurements when making weet and sour sauce for one...didnt work
<foobarry> hard to tell which ingredient  was lacking
<Azelphur> Anyone here an IPv6 guru and feel like helping me get mine going (OpenWRT on Enta.net)?
<Azelphur> It's supposed to be native on my ISP \o/
<brobostigon> i think MartijnVdS is your man for that.
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: what's up?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: well, I ticked the tickbox for IPv6 and it's not working (#usefulexplanations)
<daftykins> XD
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: you're on google plus right?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: first.. how does your ISP deliver its IPv6?
<zleap> thanks
<daftykins> Azelphur: do you have super fast tubes now?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: no idea
<Azelphur> daftykins: yup
<daftykins> how good? :)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: figure that out first ;) Do they do PPPoE? Have you enabled IPv6 on the PPP link?
<Azelphur> daftykins: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3190601159
<zleap> so the output is something like From https://github.com/zleap/python-qrcode
<zleap>  * branch            HEAD       -> FETCH_HEAD
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: have you tried dhcpv6?
<daftykins> hrmm not too shabby
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: the standard login is PPPoE, and yes I believe I have, if you have google hangouts I can actually show you, which would probably be helpful
<MartijnVdS> zleap: that means it fetched stuff
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: which version of Openwrt do you use?
<Azelphur> trunk
<Azelphur> (insert insanity wolf meme here)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: so do I ;)
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: OK.. easiest is to do it in shell
<Azelphur> ok
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: in /etc/config/network -> in the pppoe section, add
<brobostigon> (insert cocktail name here)!
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: barrier breaker
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: :)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: 	option ipv6 '1'
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: then add a "wan6" interface:
<Azelphur> I already have that, lemme pastebin what I have
<zleap> is it -x or -X to enable x forwarding
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647076/
<zleap> for ssh
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you need the 6relayd and odhcp6c packages
<brobostigon> pastebinit :)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: http://pastebin.com/2y2r2sM6
<shauno> zleap: -X is on, -x is off, I use -Y and I can't remember .. err .. why
<zleap> ok thanks
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: both those packages are now installed
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: aha! you're trying to set up 2 PPPoE links, that won't work
<Azelphur> oh
<Azelphur> I thought that was what I was meant to do
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: if you put the 'option ipv6 1' line in the 'interface wan' section
<MartijnVdS> then leave the 'wan6' almost empty, except for what I pastebinned earlier
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: nah, you set up one PPPoE connection to your ISP, which also negotiates v6 capability (together with ipv4), because you give it that flag
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: then, you create an alias interface (wan6) that runs on top of that PPPoE link, and actually retrieves the IPv6 address/ranges
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> how do I make the changes take effect?
<Azelphur> I usually use the panel :x
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: either reboot, or /etc/init.d/networking (restart or reload) but I don't know if reload works well in cases like this :)
<Azelphur> ok, I'll reboot. brb :)
<sebsebseb> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just working on something
<sebsebseb> zleap: just saying hi :d
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: no life it seems :(
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: http://pastebin.com/pGdBvQ2K here's my config at current
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: what does logread say? (don't forget to censor passwords ;))
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: http://pastebin.com/aumUXpr6 no passwords in there that I can see :)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: so it's not like my ISP. Surprise 8-)
<Azelphur> haha
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/network6
<Azelphur> \o/
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: another option is dslite
<Azelphur> o.O
<MartijnVdS> "dual stack lite"
<MartijnVdS> all explained in that page
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: that's interesting, so my connection would be all IPv6 pretty much
<MartijnVdS> nah dual-stack
<Azelphur> dual-stack says IPv4 over IPv6 though
<Azelphur> so essentially, the whole thing would be IPv6
<MartijnVdS> No, it's not like that
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you've probably seend https://www.berrange.com/tags/enta/
<Azelphur> aha, that looks like the business
<Azelphur> looks like he doesn't even have a wan6? O.o
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: this is my /etc/config/network (trunk from last week, TP-Link WDR4300)
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647179/
<Azelphur> looks like mine is similar
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: you could try ifdown wan6; ifup wan6
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: but if they don't do DHCPv6 but only static/manual configs, you need to do it manuall
<MartijnVdS> y
<Azelphur> yea, no luck with down/up
<foobarry> i'mboycotting kfc after that terrible  ad
<sebsebseb> foobarry: maybe should boycott places ike that anyway, since they give you dead animal to eat
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: is this a case of not knowing how enta.nets ipv6 is setup? I could go hunting and find out
<sebsebseb> foobarry: what advert by the way?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: for me, yes. That blog post suggested it's all statically configured
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> so if it was, I'd need to know what IPv6 address I'm supposed to configure?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: if you know your range (a /56 according to that post), you're set
<sebsebseb> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjh
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> so gotta find out my range
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: also, people talk about "ipv6@enta.net", so I'd just ask probably
<MartijnVdS> - range
<sebsebseb> fingrs on keyboard wasn't mant to send that in ^
<Azelphur> righto
<MartijnVdS> - does dhcpv6 work? If not, is there another auto-config option you can use? Which?
<Azelphur> That's what I should ask them?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: both those things yes
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> righto, (I will actually get an answer, they have smart tech people)
<MartijnVdS> small ISPs \o/
<MartijnVdS> tech-savvy ISPs \o/ too (used to work at one..)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: statically allocated, I have to send an email to support to request it be activated on my line.
<Azelphur> sent that off, await reply :)
<daftykins> is PPPoE a pre-requisite for IPv6? can PPPoA do it?
<MooDoo> evening
<daftykins> hi MooDoo
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: It's PPP
<daftykins> oh ok, encapsulation doesn't matter then
<MartijnVdS> the point is that it needs to negotiate IPv6 LCP (so you get link-local addresses on both ends)
<MartijnVdS> then you can do DHCPv6 or something else over that link
<daftykins> just wondered since our ISP changed us to PPPoE for some reason
<Azelphur> so yea, small adjourn until I get a reply from cs (shouldn't take long) they'll provide me with all the info apparently :)
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: and then you can use all Google services over IPv6
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: and facebook
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: and geenstijl.nl/dumpert.nl 8-)
<Azelphur> :D
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: and overheid.nl
<brobostigon> taylorworld.me.uk :)
<MartijnVdS> A world taylored to you? ;)
<brobostigon> yep :)
<MartijnVdS> ooh email from the photo place
<MartijnVdS> getting this one at 40x60cm: https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5957725622823250434&oid=100189567362844794281
<gordonjcp> ffs, I can't believe some of the people on the news still going on about having power cuts
<gordonjcp> there's this wifey on the news complaining that she had to spend Christmas with no power, with only a torch and some candles for light
<gordonjcp> yeah, and the guys who work for the electricity company spent their Christmas climbing up poles in 60mph winds
<gordonjcp> quit whining
<gordonjcp> ... and this isn't ##electronics
<penguin42> haha
<gordonjcp> a friend of mine was talking to her mum, who had said she was going to the shops to buy extra milk "in case the power went off"
<gordonjcp> why, what's the extra milk going to do?
<gordonjcp> "well if the power's off the milk in the fridge might go off"
<gordonjcp> won't it all go off at the same rate?
<gordonjcp> "uh..."
<DJones> Ewwh, just looking at links from the BBC 100 things I didn't know, http://www.cbsnews.com/news/french-kiss-finally-enters-french-dictionary/ ....... How on earth did they come up with the word "galocher" That sounds too much like a kids sweaty gym shoe
<liam_> SSLSERVER gibba.nu 7000
<ali12341> gordonjcp: why is ##electronics always sooooooo offtopic?
<gordonjcp> ali12341: powercuts aren't terribly off-topic
<ali12341> btw the milk won't all go off at the same rate
<ali12341> unopened milk lasts much longer
<HighHo> Just stick it outside if needed, cold enough.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-28
<foobarry> http://petapixel.com/2013/12/27/100-year-old-box-exposed-negatives-discovered-conservators-antarctica/
<mapps> that Lillyhammer looks good!
<brobostigon> good morning boys and girls.
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<foobarry> Facebook is ?dead and buried? to young people, who are fleeing the site to escape their parents, a major study of social media has found.
<foobarry> The project?s lead researcher dealt the ultimate blow to the formerly ground-breaking social media site, saying it was "simply not cool any more."
<MartijnVdS> well that settles it then
<brobostigon> and using what insted?
<MartijnVdS> G+ of course, until the kids start to hate that
<shauno> the premise is that most of them are using fb because their parents want somewhere they can stay in touch
<brobostigon> i dont think kids will use g+, it seems far to techinically orientated.
<shauno> on that grounds, G+ is already for grownups, so has lost that one before it was even out the gate
<foobarry> g+ is for tech and photos
<MartijnVdS> ok.. tumblr then
<foobarry> gonna make site called beliebo
<foobarry> kids are probably more likely to click ads
<brobostigon> and mess up their windows machines with viriii
<MartijnVdS> and then not buy the service
<shauno> if we're clever, we'll stop letting one service 'win', and force them to play nicely together
<foobarry> "mummy please can you buy me this thing all my frineds have"
<brobostigon> (insert I-device name here)
<foobarry> " Teenagers are gravitating instead towards sites like Snapchat and Twitter, the former because interactions leave no permanent record."
<foobarry> teens/kids will always want to do same but different
<foobarry> what happened to bebo?
<foobarry> shauno: thats not very capitalist? next you'll want it to be easy to transfer money vetweens banks and change energy provider in 1 week
<MooDoo> hello all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> hows MartijnVdS brobostigon
 * MartijnVdS pokes at chef a bit more
<brobostigon> not bad over, and you MooDoo ?
<brobostigon> overall*
<MooDoo> yeah I'm ok, at work at mo waiting to pic the family up at 12 they are at a play :D
<MartijnVdS> your family of PICs? ;)
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> Picts? ;)
<MooDoo> pick :D lol
<MooDoo> or they could be picts, armed with their swords :D
<brobostigon> lol
<foobarry> anyone had issues with a youtube video that works on phone but loses audio after about 90% stage on youtube version?
<brobostigon> android or ios, youtube app or in browser?
<MartijnVdS> I haven't had problems on Android, Chromebook or PC
<MartijnVdS> or the "Youtube" app on my TV
<foobarry> in browser
<MartijnVdS> Hah: http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/16226/trolling-homework-questions-sorting
<nigelb> That was bloody brilliant :D
<MartijnVdS> the C# example.. there was a C# coder at the previous place I worked at that wrote code like that
<nigelb> The comment on the Java example made me laugh :P
<MartijnVdS> python -> Gives the user a sorted array by removing all elements not in sorted order from the input array.
<nigelb> The perl example. *shudders*
<MartijnVdS> yeah.. that's *bad* :)
<MartijnVdS> I mean, I can decode it.. but *read*?
<nigelb> ah, yes. There's a php one.
<MartijnVdS> hahaha :)
<MartijnVdS> it requires you to sort manually
<MartijnVdS>         echo "Type the index of the smallest double value in the list: ";
<nigelb> Perfect :D
<MartijnVdS> heh, the "monte carlo" method of sorting
<MartijnVdS> i.e. randomize the list until it's sorted.
<nigelb> Heh
 * penguin42 would be tempted to print pairs of numbers out as captchas and post them somewhere to get the pairs sorted
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: Mechanical Turk? :)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: https://www.mturk.com/mturk/
<penguin42> yes that's exactly what I was thinking
<MartijnVdS> popey: foobarry was having youtube issues as well
<popey> foobarry: oh?
<MartijnVdS> popey: see 11:20 today (UK time :))
<popey> not same issue
<popey> i think
<popey> well, youtube is completely broken now
<daftykins> what for?
<popey> daftykins: everything
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+bug/1264754
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1264754 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "YouTube tab fails to load, tab dies" [Undecided,New]
<popey> I don't doubt it's probably some oddity that will be "fixed" if I reboot, but I refuse to do that until we know what it is
<daftykins> weird!
<penguin42> popey: Hmm see the HookError bit in your bug, you might want to file a bug against that bug
<popey> eh?
<ali12341> some apport hook failed to run correctly
<ali12341> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160954170/HookError_chromium_browser.txt
<ali12341> that looks like a python2 -> python3 bug
<ali12341> they've totally mangled the way strings and buffers work for "better" (actually just more annoying) unicode support
<popey> ah
<popey> thanks
<ali12341> as for youtube/flash... no idea
<ali12341> are you using html5? feather?
<popey> filed bug 1264756
<lubotu3> bug 1264756 in apport (Ubuntu) "TypeError: Type str doesn't support the buffer API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264756
<popey> neither, its a clean browser session, no login
<popey> so it cant be either of those
<ali12341> any reason why you made a new profile? just randomly trying to break stuff?
<popey> to get a clean log
<ali12341> so your normal profile is doing the same thing?
<popey> and prove it wasnt anything in my profile
<popey> yes
<ali12341> what video driver?
<ali12341> my guess would be video driver problems
<popey> intel
<popey> it worked earlier today
<ali12341> have you tried completely 100% closing down chromium?
<popey> yes
<popey> logged out and in again too
<ali12341> really?
<popey> ya
<ali12341> service lightdm restart?
<popey> i have a high uptime
<popey> no, logout /login
<penguin42> popey: anything in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<popey> root     28343  0.0  0.0 192788  4720 ?        Sl   21:55   0:00 lightdm --session-child 12 31
<ali12341> yeah check for errors in those places
<ali12341> also ~/.Xsession-errors or whatever it's called
<ali12341> i dunno what that means :/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654030/
<penguin42> ali12341: Problem is you can never tell in .xsession-errors - it's always full of junk
<ali12341> not always
<popey> .xsession-errors is near empty here
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654035/
<ali12341> also if it's full of vdpau errors or something, we've probably found the cause
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654038/
<popey> i removed libvdpau1
<popey> bah! now it's working
<popey> ffs
<ali12341>  [Mon Dec 23 01:01:56 2013] EXT4-fs warning (device sdc1): __ext4_read_dirblock:908: error reading directory block (ino 2, block 0)
<ali12341> errrr.........
<penguin42> popey: What is sdc ?
<directhex> viddyPOW!
<popey> sdc is a dodgy usb stick
<popey> from my ouya
<ali12341> was any of those dmesg?
<popey> which was corrupted by an ouya software update
<popey> last one was
<ali12341> no your machine has written nothing on dmesg for 5 days?
<penguin42> is it still plugged in?
<popey> oh, how interestin
<ali12341> my dmesg is not timestamped like that
<popey> thats dmesg -T
<ali12341> ah, cool
<penguin42> popey: / full ?
<stgraber> popey: note that nowadays you also want to check the logs in ~/.cache/upstart as most things that used to be in .xsession-errors have now been moved there with the switch to upstart user sessions
<popey> ah yes
<penguin42> stgraber: Nice
<popey> /dev/sda1            213G  191G   11G  95% /
<ali12341> stgraber: that's nt particularly useful as most things that use upstart don't write logs in the first place
<directhex> ouya costs £99. ps3 12gb costs £99. nintendo 2ds costs £99. one of these things is not like the other
<stgraber> ali12341: well, anything that used to write to stdout/stderr and end up in .xsessions_errors will end up in something under .cache/upstart/
<penguin42> popey: Maybe /var/log/kern.log has something newer?
<stgraber> ali12341: so you won't get anything more than you used to, but you shouldn't get anything less either
<ali12341> yeah, but it's mostly all the junk that now ends up in .cache
<stgraber> (it's not always obvious where they end up though, most usually end up under dbus IIRC)
<ali12341> where as the interesting things generally still go to .Xsession-errors
<popey> yeah, kern.log is newer
<ali12341> ie actual errors
<ali12341> anywhoo
<ali12341> so when was the last time it worked?
<ali12341> and when did you do between then and now?
<popey> this morning
<penguin42> and what does your kern.log say
<popey> well, more recently than that, this afternoon i watched some videos, about 5pm
<popey> its pastebinnin, but taking a while
<penguin42> bbs
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654074/
<ali12341> that looks like you suspended the machine or something
<ali12341> line 4362
<popey> that was waking up from suspend, yes
<popey> been on all day since then i think
<popey> I tried this a dozen times in my browser window, and then in firefox and then in a new browser session, it locked up every time
<ali12341> what about flash that isn't a video?
<popey> I'm not even watching video!
<popey> just go to youtube.com and click "my subscriptions" or "sign in"
<ali12341> what about other sites with flash video?
<popey> right, it's broken again!
<popey> such as?
<directhex> *insert porn url here*
<popey> heh
<popey> dailymotion also locks up
<popey> right, dailymotion & youtube in chromium, and dailymotion in firefox, all freeze up
<popey> dm played in ff for about 3 seconds
<ali12341> can you disable hardware acceleration in flash?
<popey> hmm, dunno.
<directhex> popey, kill all chomium processes
<directhex> popey, e.g. lingering plugin container processes
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ ps aux | grep chrom
<popey> alan       460  0.0  0.0   9424   644 pts/13   D+   23:14   0:00 grep --color=auto chrom
<penguin42> popey: Can you clean up some of the other thing your machine is really unhappy with - e.g. it's still moaning about that sdc mount and there is some usb+/bluetooth on there that's completely shot
<popey> works first time I load after starting chromium, then close tab and do it again and it fails
<popey> bt is my headphones
 * popey switches off bluetooth
<ali12341> hmm... your new bluetooth headphones?
 * popey unmounts sdc
<popey> yes
<ali12341> could be related
<popey> could be, yes
<ali12341> maybe it's the old "only one thing can use sound" again
<popey> yup, switched off bt, now the tab loads
<penguin42> so probably getting stuck on sound
<penguin42> ali12341: Which shouldn't happen - unless pulse has fallen over because of the bt stuff
<penguin42> popey: Oh and congratulations on segging perl dconf worker[22010]: segfault at b00 ip 00007ffdcc447132 sp 00007ffdbd353130 error 4 in libperl.so.5.14.2[7ffdcc3b8000+16e000] :-)
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> ok, question, will putting my pebble on charge when i am not wearing it, to topup charge, will this eventually damage the lithium polymer batt. ?
<ali12341> yes
<ali12341> lithium batteries are damaged by anything except storing them at 60% charge at 5 degrees C
<brobostigon> http://forums.getpebble.com/discussion/comment/8206/#Comment_8206 so that suggestions is inaccurate?
<ali12341> it's not even internally consistent
<ali12341> lithium batteries basically have a half life
<brobostigon> soits best overall, to wait untill low battery indication then charging it untill full.?
<ali12341> that is the charge capacity will halve after some period of time
<ali12341> it's usually something like 500 charge cycles or 1.5 yeas, whichever is shorter
<ali12341> after that the battery will only have 50% original capacity
<ali12341> the bottom line is it doesn't matter what you do
<ali12341> lithium battery going to be useless after about 4 years no matter what
<brobostigon> but the less charge cycles the better.
<ali12341> yes
<ali12341> to a point
<ali12341> charging also heats the battery
<ali12341> heating the battery kills it
<brobostigon> yes.
<ali12341> basically you are screwed no matter what when it comes to lithiums
<brobostigon> also, as i understand it, it makes it worse, totally discharging it?
<ali12341> also holding the battery at full charge damages it
<ali12341> for maximum life you have to keep it at 60% charge
<brobostigon> that would be impossible to achieve.
<ali12341> yeah
<ali12341> as would keeping it a constant 5 degrees C
<ali12341> and even if you do both these things, the battery will still lose 50% capacity every 1.5 years
<brobostigon> or 500 cycles,
<ali12341> yeah
<brobostigon> is a cycle, from no charge untill full, ?
<ali12341> so the only thing you can do is suck it up and keep buying new batteries
<ali12341> a cycle is from full charge to completely empty to full charge again
<brobostigon> so a cycle isnt, putting it on charge at 50% untill full and back?
<brobostigon> wrong order.
<ali12341> no that's like half a cycle
<ali12341> but really it's less, because it stresses more at the extremes
<brobostigon> so if i did that, it would last equivilant of a 1000 cycles?
<ali12341> yeah
<ali12341> but if you charge it every 3 days that is like 10 years
<ali12341> the battery would die long before that anyway
<brobostigon> before any effect kicks in?
<ali12341> no, it is gradual
<ali12341> it starts happening as soon as the battery is made
<brobostigon> ok,
<gpd> stumped - help greatly appreciated - trying to set up a spare wireless router as a wireless access point to allow two SSID networks for range extension.
<gpd> seems to work as expected when cable connected - but fails to route to internet when connected via wireleess
<popey> AlanBell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_r3z1jYHAc saw that - interesting power delivery
<popey> he powers via the GPIO pin but added a fuse (and a tri-colour LED) to a custom board
<gpd> looks like it was upnp...
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, I like his build, especially the lights :)
<SuperEngineer> At this time of imminent rain storms / re-flooding - shouldn't Ubuntu actually have a working weather app on the desktop [i.e. indicator-weather] that *worked* - convergence? My backside is more converged.
<SuperEngineer> #gripe ;)
<ball> Is there software for Ubuntu that can manage an iPod?
<SuperEngineer> I hate saying this as a Ubuntu supporter but...[if using 12.04] - no social apps really work - no weather apps work at all... & I'm not not budging to a non-lts for someone else's convenience - so I guess, overall, it's pdg!
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<SuperEngineer> now disappearing to fully remove all those weather & related apps I just retried ["just in case"] - to no avail.  'scuse I a mo...
<aquarius> awright, dudes.
<ball> aquarius: Yes, quite.
 * aquarius laughs
<popey> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<popey> BAH!
<ball> Hello poey
<ball> popey*
<popey> ah 79
<ball> Sorry, that was a genuine typo.
<daubers> Evening
<popey> stgraber: do you know if it's possible/easy for me to setup an app to run on boot on my ubuntu phone from my home directory? perhaps using upstart?
<popey> well, on session start I guess
<DJones> czajkowski: You need to get your other half and the dog these shirts https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q71/1544969_624283554323346_1755037445_n.jpg
<stgraber> popey: you should be able to dump an upstart job in ~/.init/ and have it be "start on startup" or something similarly relevant
<popey> oh, thats handy, will try thanks stgraber
<ali1234> i need an upstart script to run indicator-datetime-service...
<ali1234> because the one that currently exists doesn't work properly and hasn't for several months
<ali1234> annoyingly enough it is broken on both saucy and trusty because of completely unrelated bugs
<ali1234> the saucy one is marked fix released, but it isn't fixed, but it *is* buried with trusty users who should have opened a new bug
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-22
<mapp> hi all
<daftykins> mornin'
<mapp> sup mate
<daftykins> ooh i got my Sopranos bluray set :D
<daftykins> even made playback on Linux work, which was easy
<bujji> can any one tell me about samba server.
<daftykins> i really wish you would use the channel for your *own* country
<daftykins> why do you refuse?
<bujji> daftykins:i get a quick response here.))
<daftykins> what do you need to know about samba that isn't available by google?
<bujji> is that windows to linux file sharing system
<daftykins> yes
<bujji> only for windows
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> no Linux to Linux too
<bujji> nfs is there right
<daftykins> that's an alternative
<bujji> mac to linux is that possible.
<daftykins> these are really basic questions. research online.
<bujji> daftykins:Is there any free server to activate and use.
<daftykins> what do you mean by free server?
<daftykins> Linux distros are free, ubuntu is free, samba is free
<directhex> apple don't use samba anymore in osx, they wrote their own thing
<daftykins> SMBv2 and broke it :D
<bujji> okey directhex
<bujji> daftykins:it means to operate a free server from my windows to linux
<directhex> the built-in windows file-sharing protocol is called "CIFS". windows has CIFS sharing and access built-in. Linux does it with parts of Samba. OSX does it with parts of apple's home-built Samba replacement
<bujji> directhex:good info
<bujji> daftykins:?
<bujji> oly:Is there any free server to activate and use.
<daftykins> you really haven't even googled 'samba' have you? :P
<bujji> daftykins:I had refer that.
<bujji> daftykins:For practice i need server to do that...is there any way to get that free sever
<daftykins> yeah you install samba
<daftykins> !info samba trusty
<lubotu3> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3 (trusty), package size 823 kB, installed size 11091 kB
<daftykins> now if you look online you'll find roughly half a million guides on how
<bujji> daftykins:can you please provide link.
<daftykins> bujji: can you use google?
<daftykins> i'm happy to give advice when someone has tried and has an issue, but when you won't even try - that's a no.
<bujji> daftykins:hello
<daftykins> ...
<bujji> daftykins:are you there.
<bujji> directhex: is there any way to operate free server from my machine.
<bujji> daftykins: https://learn.chef.io/rhel/configure-a-resource/
<bujji> daftykins: hey
<daftykins> this is an ubuntu channel, that is a redhat link
<daftykins> why are you linking me to this?
<zmoylan-pi> daftykins you can always mute them if they annoy so much
<daftykins> it's not my first rodeo, zmoylan-pi
<bujji> daftykins: you are very kind in answer.
<daftykins> bujji: come back when you can phrase a question
<directhex> right click a folder, "sharing" on windows and "local network share" on ubuntu
<directhex> that's literally *it*
<bujji> daftykins: I am not able to install subversion in ubuntu.
<directhex> how the hell did we get onto subversion?
<bujji> directhex: Its a configuration management(version control) tool.I am not able to install this on my machine.
<directhex> no. subversion is a source-control system
<zmoylan-pi> what error do you get?
<directhex> and it has nothing to do with samba
<bujji> directhex: its required for file sharing right.
<directhex> not in any remote way, shape, or... i mean, i'm struggling here to even comprehend why you'd think that
<directhex> i already GAVE you the answer.
<directhex> 08:05 <directhex> right click a folder, "sharing" on windows and "local network share" on ubuntu
<directhex> 08:05 <directhex> that's literally *it*
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> morning mammals
<brobostigon> morning zmoylan-pi
<bashrc> morining reptiles
<brobostigon> morning bashrc
<foobarry> aw man
<foobarry> youngest child has a sick bug
<zmoylan-pi> so it'll be a white christmas with all the kleenex :-)
<foobarry> christmas is cancelled :(
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<dutchie> hi all]
<bigcalm> Hi kids :)
<intrbiz> bigcalm: morning
<diddledan> no christmas?!
<bigcalm> ?
<bigcalm> What's that?
<intrbiz> not christmas for another two days
<bigcalm> That said, productivity isn't very high
<diddledan> bigcalm, speak for yourself :-p
<diddledan> bigcalm, I'm busy
<bigcalm> I'm busy, but not feeling it
<popey> directhex: seen the thread on ubuntu-devel about mono?
<directhex> i saw brief mention on irc
<intrbiz> well the security of this box has more in common with a colander than a server :(
<directhex> but i don't read mailing lists
<diddledan> intrbiz, sweet
<intrbiz> diddledan: yeh, the joys of ancient software and customers who can't be arsed to improve things
<directhex> popey: anything i need to pay attention to?
<bigcalm> intrbiz: that sounds like all of my clients
<zmoylan-pi> only a few years back we had a windows 3.1 laptop in to connect to web after we found a pcmcia modem.  all the office gathered around to remember how to do it... :-)
<directhex> trumpet winsock!
 * zmoylan-pi gives directhex a cookie
<popey> directhex: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-December/038579.html
<directhex> i hate replying to mailing list messages from web archives :/
<popey> he has a facts a little wrong
<intrbiz> bigcalm: hehe
<intrbiz> having to use control-h for backspace is tiresome, this ancient database can only work with weird term types :(
<diddledan> ew
<bashrc> at the risk of revisiting the Monowars I think that as a technology it's fine, but that the patent threats are real. The implementation of Mono went a long way beyond the ECMA specification
 * zmoylan-pi opens the shed with the torches and pitchforks ready to be handed out _1_ per customer
<intrbiz> bashrc: does the fact MS has spun .net off into a foundation, with an open source core, and Xamarin as a board member, make things better?
<diddledan> the monowars were a dark time in history. the resistence sent back in time a lone warrior to defend the mother of the leader of the resistence
<diddledan> Connor Johns was, or will be, his name.
<zmoylan-pi> and not bingo? :-)
<foobarry> poeple on facebook making a big deal about locating a person and reuniting them with their possessions, found them in 10s flat :D
<popey> https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/547022896376586240
<foobarry> who watched the apprentice?
<foobarry> spoiler alert:
<diddledan> don't you hate that. You think you're going for a nice day out in Lahinch and then someone drops the M-bomb. Honestly, what is the world coming to when people start proposing to their loved ones?! :-p
<diddledan> in related news, congrats czajkowski
<zmoylan-pi> 'nice day in lahinch'... you've never been to lahinch, have you? :-P
<foobarry> alan sugar investing in spam?
<zmoylan-pi> spam is too expensive for lord sugar, recycled chicken offal is more his price range
<diddledan> foobarry, the "meat" product, or the devil's messaging system?
<foobarry> does mr cz-tab run l;inux?
<foobarry> does he know what drives SEO?
<foobarry> sugar claims  to know tech lol
<diddledan> is there a link?
<zmoylan-pi> he did shift a lot of xt computers...
<popey> mr cz-tab runs osx
<zmoylan-pi> to people who thought they were buying 286s, 386s an 486s :-)
<Azelphur> Anyone know how to set hard drives to spindown?
<Azelphur> It's for a NAS so they don't get used super often, and the OS is on an SSD
<zmoylan-pi> somewhere in power saving?
<Azelphur> zmoylan-pi: server edition :)
<foobarry> hdparm?
<foobarry> i mean smartctl
<Azelphur> looks like the thing to do :)
<Azelphur> wat
<Azelphur> smartctl is for reading smart data isn't it?
<foobarry> yeah :s
<foobarry> not had much sleep
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> hdparm seems like the thing
<bigcalm> Anybody with an SGS5 taken the plunge and put CM on it?
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> popey : enjoyed the last show very much :)
<knightwise> I'll never get 'dalek racing' out of my head now
<diddledan> bigcalm, why not ubuntu? </troll>
<knightwise> have any of you ever played with the Virtualbox web interface ?
<knightwise> for some reason I seem to be missing the web service.  When I try sudo /etc/init.d/vboxweb-service restart
<knightwise> it says the service doesnt exist
<bigcalm> diddledan: I'll wait until Feb and buy an Ubuphone
<intrbiz> a uPhone maybe?
<bigcalm> Sounds a little small
<DJones> Is there any preferred dlna server software for an Ubuntu 12.04 server
<DJones> I was thinking about MiniDLNA
<bigcalm> DLNA?
<DJones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<DJones> Basically broadcasts video over wifi to a DLNA enabled tv set
<bigcalm> I see
<knightwise> DJones minidlna works pretty good
<knightwise> Plex is also awesome
<bigcalm> I use mediatomb - is that the same thing?
<DJones> I think it is the same
<bigcalm> I don't know if it's the server, but all clients I've seen are terrible
<DJones> Just bought a smart tv with dlna capeabilities, seems an obvious choice to set it up on the server since I've already got a stack of video etc there that I normally play on a tablet via ssh
<DJones> Although probably mean my wife won't get out of bed once christmas & family visiting is over and done with
<ThomasRedstone> getting out of bed is overrated...
<KrimZon> i've just installed mate in 14.04 but I don't see a cog in lightdm in order to choose it as a desktop - does anyone know how to fix that?
<KrimZon> scratch that, the repo version is 1.6 and i'll switch to 1.8 from a ppa
<KrimZon> i've done that before and it worked
<DJones> Don't you just hate it when you're making a christmas present for your parent with lots of  old photo's and putting it together brings tears to your eyes
<christel> awww
<zmoylan-pi> swimming goggles so no tears make it on to the photos...
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: water damage might be considered an extra bonus present
<diddledan> yey? http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/22/north-korea-is-suffering-a-complete-internet-outage/
<sbutcher> downforeveryoneorjustnk?
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBoPm_ZJPDc
<diddledan> looks like "anonymous" are jumping-into the sony-nk dispute
<mjayk> anyone else smell the usa in that ?
<diddledan> oh, and idiots are claiming sony made it all up
<diddledan> trey parker needs to do a follow-up of team america with kim jong-un
<diddledan> and whoever replaced hans brix
<diddledan> teehee: https://twitter.com/PaulSzoldra/status/547157936359763968/photo/1
<ali1234> what does it mean when all my KMLs are on the exact opposite side of the planet to where they should be?
<ali1234> specifically all my POI are just off the coast of somalia
<ali1234> instead of being in the UK
<diddledan> o_O
 * diddledan goes googling acronyms
<ali1234> POI = points of interest
<diddledan> kml as in gps?
<ali1234> KML = XML for google earth
<ali1234> yes
<diddledan> weird then
<diddledan> maybe your kml writer is skewed in terms of time?
<ali1234> the answer is: google earth wants lon,lat instead of lat,lon like everything else uses
<diddledan> oh ffs
<mapito> hmm
<diddledan> that's stupid
<mapito> my left eye hurts feels like its strained
<mapito> grmpf
<diddledan> mapito, that was where I was prodding it through the night
<mapito> ;]
<ali1234> and now i have a map of every mobile cell tower in the country :)
<mapito> off to work i go
<diddledan> ooh
<diddledan> every single one?!
<mapito> see you all in the wee early hours
<diddledan> how do you know you didn't miss any? :-p
<ali1234> yes, the data is a bit behind
<diddledan> tata, mapito
<mapito> how did you do that ali1234 ?
<ali1234> i got it from ofcom?
<mapito> ah
<ali1234> but their data is using OS grid rreferences
<diddledan> >.<
<ali1234> and is a giant excel spreadsheet with 140000 lines
<mapito> os grid?
<mapito> heh
<zmoylan-pi> there used to be an android app that showed phone masts
<diddledan> why can't people settle on consistent standards?!
<ali1234> there are many such apps as the data is freely available
<mapito> zmoylan-pi,  pm:P
<ali1234> however they all suck
<zmoylan-pi> i disagree with you diddledan!
<ali1234> i now have it all as nice KML files
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, it was you poking mapito 's eye?
<zmoylan-pi> wanting single standards :-)
<mapito> heh im bugging him about something hes told me before
<mapito> but i forgot
<zmoylan-pi> i told you 4 times, i'm not repeating myself mapito
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, not necessarily "one standard to rule them all" but interoperable standards
<mapito> please
<mapito> il save a note this time
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, shall I poke his eye again?
<diddledan> :-p
<mapito> ;[
<diddledan> you *poke* will *poke* remember *poke* :-D
<zmoylan-pi> cabin pressure
<mapito> thanms#
<diddledan> movie?
<diddledan> radio series
<zmoylan-pi> radio 4 comedy, funniest thing you've ever heard
<diddledan> so, I can't get my monitor going at all today
<diddledan> it's dead as a dead dingo
<zmoylan-pi> though i still haven't tracked down lawnchair larrys escapade caught on radio
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, is that what the game "leisure suit larry" was based on? ;-)
<zmoylan-pi> is this the one that needed a replugging in yesterday?
<diddledan> yup
<diddledan> I tried unplugging it twice now
<zmoylan-pi> lawnchair larry was a man who heard that you could get a better tan if you were above clouds so he attached 10 weather balloons to lawn chair took an airpistol and had 'an adventure' that was reported by aircraft as he drifted through air lanes
<zmoylan-pi> get a new one before crimbo diddledan
<diddledan> every time I watch this I need to force others to also: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxmu1mxK5so
<diddledan> it's the new rickroll
<diddledan> did I just date myself then?
<diddledan> I'm wondering if there are teenagers who don't know what rickrolling is
<zmoylan-pi> lawn chair larry http://www.darwinawards.com/stupid/stupid1998-11.html
<daftykins> i need to give bujji back to popey, this morning just broke all kinds of rules in my head :P
<diddledan> o_O
<diddledan> what he done now?
<daftykins> allow me to create a transcript of the crazy
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/es6l9xhvr4hb9d7/shocking.txt?dl=0
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-23
<diddledan> daftykins, I wasn't aware apple don't use samba anymore
<shauno> another symptom of their gplv3 allergy
<daftykins> they made v2 then kinda broke it
<daftykins> and ruined all samba devices
<daftykins> well, i exaggerate :>
<diddledan> wtf? samba and then suddenly svn?!
<diddledan> that really is shocking
<diddledan> I'm totally on your side about folk that put no effort into learning
<diddledan> I cut my teath in support terms on a qmail list, though, so I'm probably a bit TOO pedantic about people showing effort
<diddledan> specifically, this dude's list: https://qmail.jms1.net/
<zmoylan-pi> i worked tech support so i think i just label him the sort you email a list of instructions to and then have to read the flippin email when they ring in afterwards
<diddledan> yeah, but when you're doing it for free
<diddledan> please put your own effort in
<diddledan> I appreciate in a commercial setting that you're being paid to be nice to clients. here, however, we're mostly just kind people and are putting hours into helping other folk because we want to - getting that thrown in your face is not as bearable as when you're paid to have it thrown
<diddledan> with business clients you can "lie back and think of England" :-p
<diddledan> plus actually getting people that blindly ask for a list of steps to actually think about what they want to do and why then they actually start to learn the processes that will help them resolve future problems without asking for instructions
<daftykins> +1
<diddledan> at work we're trying to get a new intranet project off the ground for our client who have contracted the hosting to someone other than us - so we're talking with the client explaining to non-technical people how the technical people should set up the servers. the technical people reply asking for step by step instructions because they too cannot think for themselves - it seems they're a windows shop and are treating a linux deployment like
<diddledan> they would a windows deployment
<diddledan> the technical people being the third party
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> that just seems like an unnecessary headache
<diddledan> indeed
<daftykins> surely hours billable will just grow exponentially dealing with that kind of an obfuscation
<diddledan> they started asking us "what roles and features should be enabled on the new redhat server?"
<ali1234> that seems like a reasonable question
<diddledan> ali1234, not really, because redhat has no concept of roles or features
<daftykins> lol, that sounds like installer screen #1
<diddledan> ali1234, they mean server roles, not permissions roles
<diddledan> ali1234, like "tick the webserver box and click go"
<ali1234> red hat doesn't have that?
<diddledan> ali1234, the point is that it shows they're thinking about it like it's a windows box without understanding the nuances of linux - windows comes with everything installed you just turn it on. redhat has a package manager which they seem incapable of using.
<diddledan> we supplied a list of rpm packages to install via yum. they came back and told us they weren't available in the system.
<diddledan> one can only assume that's because they've run a basic install and then said "where's that package we were told should be there?!"
<diddledan> i.e. that they didn't touch yum AT ALL
<daftykins> :D
<ali1234> every red hat system i've ever used didn't even have yum installed by default and i had to install it and then add a bunch of repositories to get any useful software at all
<daftykins> cringe.
<diddledan> we're also constantly repeating ourselves because they keep asking the same questions that we already answered
<ali1234> this might be because i only ever have to deal with EOL servers that the original company no longer wants to support
<diddledan> like today they asked us again for a list of software that needs installed despite earlier sending a list of software that they hadn't installed
<diddledan> i.e. our list == their list.
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> sounds like a fudge way to ask for more help without admitting they don't have a clue
<daftykins> i'd stop the email tennis by phoning through i think
<shauno> mixed on that, email pingpong is handy for providing a record of incompetence ;)
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> record of incompetence is useful when it comes to explaining why the project is late
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> very true
<daftykins> in fact that's a point, when i had a clients 'website guy' who took one month to change MX records on their domain, i was being asked why the hold up so i said yeah, check this out he's useless.
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> yeah it's always fun dropping someone else in it :-p
<daftykins> i've never encountered anyone this terrible
<daftykins> they lost their entire month trial of google apps because of this one :o
<diddledan> yeouch
<diddledan> that meant signing up for a year contract?
<daftykins> you only have to decide by the end of the trial really, so i think it was on month to month to start with as it was the first time i was trying GApps
<daftykins> wanted to have a plan B :)
<diddledan> omg the children! http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/north-korea-suffers-widespread-internet-outage-n273281
<daftykins> ;]
<diddledan> very one-sided reporting there
<diddledan> and weird intonation on the statement that korea "went dark"
<daftykins> *darker
<diddledan> I wonder how long it'll be before infomation is stored and analysed in realtime on everything ever
<diddledan> (the video went onto a different one about obama's bigdata plans)
<diddledan> I don't like the term bigdata - they're touting "it" as the answer to everything as though it's something new which has suddenly become available
<ali1234> it is tho
<zmoylan-pi> the bigger the data the longer the analysis to use it
<diddledan> just when is data too big to be called data and has to be called bigdata?
<ali1234> when humans couldn't make sense out of it
<diddledan> 256bit?
<diddledan> I'm assuming it is like int and bigint
<diddledan> but technically humans haven't been able to make sense of data since data was invented - we created the bombes specifically to analyse data which humans had no chance of analysing - was that not big enough to be bigdata?
<ali1234> kind of
<ali1234> it's not about calculation though
<zmoylan-pi> well we could have broken the task of cracking enigma down to human sized chunks but the messages would be obsolete by the time it was done.
<ali1234> cracking encryption isn't typically a problem of dataset size
<zmoylan-pi> the first weather forecast took a few weeks after the data was gathered as it was done by hand
<diddledan> so surely there's a cutoff of when one calls it data or bigdata
<diddledan> otherwise why isn't it all bigdata?
<ali1234> the cutoff depends on what you are doing with the data
<zmoylan-pi> why do we call it the cloud and not network computing.  marketing buzzwords
<ali1234> weather forecasting is closer but still doesn't typically involve large amounts of data, or at least it didn't until recently
<ali1234> still also involves too much simulation
<zmoylan-pi> well weather forecasts can use as much data as you want as we now have 100s of years of data at varying degrees of resolution that could be used for certain types of forecast
<diddledan> unrelated "america will respond to sony hack proportionately" <- I should bleeping hope it's proportionate, I don't want to nuke korea just because a movie got canned
<zmoylan-pi> a bad movie
<diddledan> ^^ either respond proportionately or not at all - in which case why make a point that it's going to be proportionate?!
<ali1234> that movie does look really bad
<diddledan> "we're going to respond unproportionately. I've decided to send the 11th fleet to bombard nk from the coast"
<zmoylan-pi> how many movies are made per year?  how many are good movies?
<diddledan> yeah, it looks terrible
<ali1234> good question. i once looked it up in the context of "how many movies have been made ever?"
<ali1234> but i can't remember the answer
<diddledan> ali1234, does that include bollywood and porn?
<diddledan> the numbers seriously skyrocket when you include those
<ali1234> i think i included bollywood but not porn
<ali1234> and not home videos etc
<diddledan> lol
<ali1234> clearly at this point the number is far too large to even guestimate, so i think i limited it to before 1990
<zmoylan-pi> i go by the average of 2-3 dvds worth getting per year
<zmoylan-pi> most of the movies i buy are pre 90s
<ali1234> i wanted to know how much hard drive space you would need for all feature films ever released
<diddledan> eep
<diddledan> lots
<diddledan> and lots more
<ali1234> yes, but not so much as to make it impossible
<ali1234> up to 1990 anyway
<diddledan> especially if you've rescanned film stock to HD file formats
<ali1234> i was using a 1GB per movie metric
<diddledan> obv there's that black hole in the 90s where video took over but they weren't taping at HD
<diddledan> grr, I need my other monitor
<diddledan> I want to watch netflix and do other things at the same time
<diddledan> i.e. carry on monitoring this channel :-p
<daftykins> ;]
<diddledan> I've decided that uk netflix is terrible compared to the us version so I'm trying out unblock-us.com
<ali1234> why is it terrible?
<ali1234> i was thinking about getting it
<ali1234> but if it's terrible i won't bother
<diddledan> ali1234, not terrible, just terrible in comparison
<ali1234> anyone ever tried wuaki.tv?
<ali1234> i got a free code for one film
<ali1234> but i figure it probably won't work
<diddledan> it's good, and getting better - it's way better than it was when they first launched. I'm talking of their available titles in what I consider good/terrible.
<ali1234> what's missing?
<diddledan> the american has more up-to-the-minute releases of movies, and their back catalogue of tv shows is larger
<ali1234> what about obscure old movies?
<zmoylan-pi> the problem was described best in recent article where it said you'd need to sign up to over 20 services in uk to see all tv shows and movies you might want
<diddledan> those you're likely to find more parity I think
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, yeah, I read that too
<ali1234> i am patient
<ali1234> i don't watch shows until they've ended
<zmoylan-pi> that's a lot of subscriptions
<diddledan> they said something like you need to sign up to (was it around 35?) different uk streaming services to get about 60% of the available movie releases
<diddledan> that's 60% being compared to 100% on dvd
<zmoylan-pi> and some stuff will never make it to dvd as it's in legal limbo or too obscure
<zmoylan-pi> so... you've never seen dr. who? :-)
<ali1234> meh... it's overrated
<zmoylan-pi> it's kiddie sci fi, once you accept that it's grand
<diddledan> here we go: https://torrentfreak.com/uk-users-need-27-services-to-get-most-popular-films-report-finds-141208/
<ali1234> i just end up asking "why a i watching this?"
<ali1234> the last series had maybe one good episode
<zmoylan-pi> and while it may be cheesy sci fi it has given some wonderful enemies, moments and characters over it's very long run
<ali1234> mostly from before the reboot though
<zmoylan-pi> true
<ali1234> they should bring back the sea devils
<zmoylan-pi> the reboot has made it more fantasy and kiddie
<ali1234> there is definitely a lac of grounding in the recent episodes
<ali1234> plot holes even a 12 year old would notice
<ali1234> at least the big bad didn't turn out to be "you, but from the future" AGAIN
<ali1234> the show is better when it's not saving the world every 5 minutes
<ali1234> there was very little of that in the old series
<ali1234> it was always localized
<diddledan> there's birds twittering outside
<diddledan> isn't it early for them yet?
<ali1234> it could be a owl
<diddledan> it's a twitter which I wouldn't associate with an owl, but I'm terrible at bird sounds
<mapps> hi all
<mapps> daftykins, and zmoylan-pi  up as ever?:D
<diddledan> morning mapps
<mapps> morning
<mapps> woken up or not slept?:P
<diddledan> not slept
<mapps> lol no work today?
<diddledan> nono, I have to work in a bit too :-p
<mapps> damn
<mapps> from home?
<diddledan> aye
<mapps> not a long day i take it?
<mapps> id feel awful if hadnt slept and went to work
<diddledan> standard office hours
<mapps> man how do u doit lol
<mapps> i get all irritable.hot and bothered and hate it if i havent slept#]
<mapps> more ep of stalker then bed
<mapps> 1
<mapps> ptoblem staying up late..i endp eating loads:D
<diddledan> speaking of eating. methinks I need to get in some chocolate
<mapps> :D
<mapps> off to sleep
<mapps> nighty night
<knightwise> hey everyone
<ThomasRedstone> key knightwise!
<knightwise> hey ThomasRedstone  how are ya
<ThomasRedstone> not bad knightwise! And you?
<knightwise> doing ok
<knightwise> playing around with Vbox-Webservice (trying to get it working)
<DJones> Morning
<diddledan> hmm, I think the choccy shop should be open
 * DJones sends diddledan to choccywoccydoodah
<knightwise> hey DJones , diddledan
<diddledan> ello knighthawk
<knightwise> hey diddledan :)
<knightwise> any of you ever played with Virtualbox Web interface ?
<knightwise> (php virtualbox)
<diddledan> nope
<ThomasRedstone> nope, sounds interesting though, knightwise!
<knightwise> phpvirtualbox , a web based interface to the Virtualbox Control center
<knightwise> I have just about got it working , still need to tinker with it a little bit
<knightwise> I'm doing a "Chromebook only" week and i thought that pimping up my Vbox host with a web interface would come in handy
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<sbutcher> does chromebook have a termnal app?
<knightwise> sbutcher it does
<knightwise> its very limited but you can ssh with it
<sbutcher> charlie brown christmas is free on amazon android app store today :)
<sbutcher> is it a webapp knightwise ?
<sbutcher> chrome app
<knightwise> phpVirtualbox is a web based interface
<knightwise> Nope ,the terminal is something you can access by hitting ctrl-alt T
<knightwise> and its a tab
<sbutcher> what is actually good about chromebook?
<sbutcher> i've never seen/used one, but i don't get it?
<knightwise> www.knightwise.com (I did 2 articles this week)
<sbutcher> cost? battery life? simples?
<knightwise> its not bad at all , its cheap , batterlife is great and it has a low footprint
<knightwise> the OS is hardly visible and if your workflows are web-friendly there is a LOT you can do
<knightwise> i've been surviving on it for 2 days and only had to switch back to my Mac once (for a print job)
<sbutcher> the apps aren't at same level as android though are they?
<sbutcher> how big is local storage?
<knightwise> 16 gig , but I hardly use it
<sbutcher> i can't quite see how i could use one instead of a laptop,
<knightwise> I AM gonna get me a micro usb adapter to add 64 gigs of storage .. just so I can watch some tv shows on it when i'm offline
<sbutcher> nor in addition to a laptop
<knightwise> sbutcher depends on what your workflows are like.
<sbutcher> today i am WFH
<knightwise> if you can survive in chrome , you can survive on a chromebook.
<knightwise> WHF ?
<sbutcher> working from home
<knightwise> Same here
<sbutcher> daughter had a sick bug
<sbutcher> waiting to see if i have it too
<sbutcher> today i have 4 ssh sessions open, and have x displayed keeppassX from another machine, plus chromez
<knightwise> keepassX and X from another machine is gonna be hard on a chromebook
<sbutcher> just a typical action
<knightwise> but you can always sideload Ubuntu if you need it and switch back and forth
<sbutcher> will be hard in wayland too
<sbutcher> later i will use x2go client to remote it
<sbutcher> at work, rdesktop too
<knightwise> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton
<knightwise> There are Rdesktop apps
<sbutcher> i think an old laptop would be better for me if i was on budget
<sbutcher> i am always on a budget ;)
<knightwise> indeed... but 250 euros for a small laptop isnt a lot of money. + the footprint of chromeOs is much ligher then linux
<knightwise> (depending of your flavor of course)
<sbutcher> elementary :D
<sbutcher> photo storage is an issue. it couldn't replace having a laptop or desktop inthe house
<sbutcher> unless oyu have a home server of course
<knightwise> True. This is not a "single machine"
<knightwise> I use Shellinabox to connect to my servers (if I just want to use the browser) have webmin running etc ..
<knightwise> + i can connect to my synology via my Owncloud server
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<sbutcher> https://twitter.com/StephenMangan/status/547149777079894016
<sbutcher> lolz
<sbutcher> turns out it was the local papers fault but still lol
<knightwise> you brobostigon
<brobostigon> me what? knightwise
<knightwise> YO brobostigon
<knightwise> sorry .. typo :p
<brobostigon> morning knightwise :)
<knightwise> how you're doin ok ?
<brobostigon> my eczema on my back is abit dodgy, and not sleeping properly, otherwise fine. and you?
<knightwise>   Some backproblems. mostly of sitting behind the pc too much
<knightwise> Doing some invoicing .. booking in some paperwork today
 * knightwise is self employed 
<brobostigon> :( good luck.
<knightwise> yeah..
 * brobostigon offers knightwise a box of sanity, to get him though it.
<knightwise> Thanx brobostigon  ! i'll need it to get through some of the drudgery :)
<brobostigon> :) yw.
<knightwise> There , massive Xmas playlist cued up on Spotify
<knightwise> All classics ...
<knightwise> we ended up listening to Maria Carrey, Nsync and One direction doing Carols yesterday.. Silly spotify
<knightwise> Next up : Bing Crosby , Frank Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald and Placido Domingo
<sbutcher> neighbours dog barks more than any dog i've ever known
<sbutcher> and they never tell it to shut up
<zmoylan-pi> ultra sonic dog zapper.  use it when it barks
<sbutcher> does it work through walls
<zmoylan-pi> not as well but yes.  use an open window might give better range, you'd have to experiment
<zmoylan-pi> there are android apps but their output is not as good as a hardware based device
<popey> knightwise: http://knightwise.com/the-acer-c730-chromebook-first-impressions/ link at the bottom is probably wrong
<popey> knightwise: i mentioned this the other day but I don't think you saw
<popey> "https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.acer.co.uk%2Fac%2Fen%2FGB%2Fcontent%2Fprofessional-series%2Fchromebook11c730&ei=Q7eWVMu_NYXXOKq8gZgP&usg=AFQjCNGEhwU_DvyktMmQOgUeWUPD00d6Xw"
<popey> you probably want a non-google link for that
 * popey goes for lunch
<knightwise> popey thanx ! Noted :)
<knightwise> popey : link updated:)
<sbutcher> amazon seem to be promoting amazon vine reviews ahead of anything
<sbutcher> first 5 reviews are somebody who has received it for free and not always getting the point
<sbutcher> mind you a lot of other reviews seem to judge based upon the speed of delivery :S
<sbutcher> as if it was ebay
<knightwise> I order at amazon.de
<knightwise> they ship fast enoug but thats because I expect it by default
<knightwise> ok , just hooked up the chromebook to a second (dual) screen
<knightwise> works pretty well
<knightwise> Perhaps I'll order a raspberry pie this week just to play with
<NET||abuse> i'm just doing a tertiary look at how it's written, affinity groups are used int he module at the moment, but thye're getting rid of those for what they call resource-groups.. is this being tackled yet?
<NET||abuse> sorry, wrong channel.
<sbutcher> find myself working harder when working form home as if to prove myself
<zmoylan-pi> arranging meetings with the cat, giving presentations to the milkman... :-)
<bigcalm> Any get_iplayer users in here?
<bigcalm> Getting an error when trying to get a radio show but I don't understand how to work around it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9603557/
<zmoylan-pi> i use http://www.iplayerconverter.co.uk/r/4/aod/default.aspx a lot of their links are been changed and will no longer work as bbc moves stuff to a more locked down system i think
<sbutcher> bigcalm: try youtube-dl
<sbutcher> oh no, barking dog going crazy again
<sbutcher> and my book asn't arrived yet for xmas :(
<bigcalm> I did a git pull on my clone of get_iplayer and it's downloading stuff :)
<bigcalm> This is how it should look :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9603589/
<NET||abuse> trying to make a snap decision on christmas present for both me and the missus,, a bose soundlink or a sonos, i've no other speaker setups at home, i'm wondering if it's worth getting hte sonos for the advanced feature set, rather than just the bose, a bluetooth/aux input basic speaker
<NET||abuse> has anyone used it on linux?
<NET||abuse> the sonos?
<NET||abuse> we're a mostly android/linux house, the missus and I both have galaxy s4's, she is basically off her win8 laptop, and if it works out, she's going to be usiing the nexus9 with keyboard primarily, i'm on linux pretty much exclusively .
<sbutcher> NET||abuse: wait till the sales?
<NET||abuse> darnit, will that kind of stuff go on sale?
<sbutcher> 26th
<zmoylan-pi> everything is on sale, especially if new shiny is on the way
<sbutcher> my son is singing little drummer boy to the voice of the octopus in the wiggles
<shauno> well there's an odd one.  just how do you phone nasa JSC to tell them there's an issue without using the word 'problem'
<diddledan> shauno, doesn't it usually go down something like "I think we've had a problem".. "say again 13." "Houston we've had a problem"
<shauno> "hi gary" just doesn't have the same gravitas.
<directhex> NET||abuse: BOSE is all marketing no substance
<diddledan> directhex, do they not have much base?
<directhex> diddledan: cheap parts (no different from a cheapy kitsound or something). audio reproduction is far from accurate across the audible range
<sbutcher> all your bose are belong to us
<diddledan> I'm all about that bose, that bose
<directhex> you know how when you were a kid & got your hands on an equaliser for the first time? bose  has awful "let's just make it sound cool!" not "let's make it sound like the input"
<directhex> typically lots of muddy bass & tweeting, no middle
<NET||abuse> directhex: would you suggest sonos then instead?
<directhex> NET||abuse: personally yes
<diddledan> I should prolly go grab a bit of shuteye
<shauno> why?
<diddledan> been awake since 8am monday morning :-p
<shauno> I'm not sure that becomes interesting until 8am tomorrow
<ktechmidas> well, that got me absolutely nowhere
<ktechmidas> Debian are breaking things again :(
<diddledan> hint, check the channel you're in
<shauno> you're right, I'll laugh at your amateur levels of sleep deprivation elsewhere :)
<diddledan> shauno, not you
<diddledan> shauno, the random debianite :-p
<shauno> I'm even further off-topic, seems fair
<ktechmidas> diddledan: I had a question I was getting to... if something is done in Debian for 'security' in Jessie, when is it likely to hit Ubuntu? 15.04?
<diddledan> shauno, but I know you :-p
<diddledan> shauno, family and friends first
<shauno> if anyone asks, I'll strongly deny being either :)
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> (or having even heard of you.  I think that's the agreement)
 * diddledan cuddles shauno 
<diddledan> I know you like me really :-p
<shauno> reminds me, I noticed another blast from the past sent me a message on 'hangouts'
<diddledan> oh?
<shauno> but it was from months ago and I never noticed, because google broke hangouts
<diddledan> oops
<shauno> so I'm not sure how to reply now
<diddledan> that's annoying
<shauno> I don't get why they can't just federate it like gchat
<diddledan> do they not do that anymore?
<shauno> the chat widget within gmail does, the chat widget within 'plus' doesn't
<diddledan> well that's consistent
<shauno> it is entirely consistent with the 'new' google.  the "don't be evil, unless it helps inflate g+'s numbers in any way or form" google
<daftykins> that won't be an easily searched for title :D
<diddledan> morning daftykins
<daftykins> heya
<daftykins> i might have an early night actually!
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-24
<mapp> ugh
<mapp> finally got seen at a&e
<mapp> guess i cant drink tonight
<mapp> grmpf
<mapp> was planning on going out
<zmoylan-pi> why were you at a&e?
<mapp> got sodding conjunctitius in my left eye
<mapp> wasnt sure what it was
<mapp> for 2-3days left eyes been hurting and really bloodshot
<mapp> doctors close at 4pm so i couldnt get there in time
<zmoylan-pi> keep you waiting long in a&e?
<mapp> uh huh
<mapp> 40mins
<mapp> even though went at 430am and noone else there
<mapp> :DF
<mapp> daftykins isnt awake super late for once?:D
<zmoylan-pi> probably strapping on shin guards and helmet for christmas eve shopping
<mapp> ;]
<mapp> morrisons opened at 6..i wanted to go..but the atms not working
<mapp> went to 3 cashpoints 2 out of order and 1 said 'sorry your transaction cannot be approved' O_o
<mapp> not insufficient funds..cant be approved..maybe theres some problem here or something?
<zmoylan-pi> network is under strain
<sbutcher> zombie apocalypse
<sbutcher> bunch of good free apps on amazon app store today
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> merry christmas all :D
<brobostigon> happy christmas MooDoo
<popey> \o/
<Azelphur> Does anyone know if PS3 controllers work over bluetooth OOTB in Ubuntu 14.10?
<sbutcher> heh
<sbutcher> was just googling similar thing about android
<sbutcher> have some nostalgic urge to play tomb raider
<sbutcher> oh, they seem to have released it on ios, not android :(
<Azelphur> sbutcher: I know how to do sixaxis on android
<Azelphur> it's easy, I've done it :)
<TwistedLucidity> On that topic - any decent USB gamepads for GNU/Linux? Or if the PS3 thing works...that could be a goer (if it works on a RasPi)
<Azelphur> well if anyone has a ps3 controller (Original Sony, not a fake/gasia one) , I can talk you through testing if it works in like 2 seconds
<shauno> I use a logitech f710 with my pi.  no complaints at all.
<Azelphur> sbutcher: do you have a PS3 controller + bluetooth on a *buntu 14.10 machine?
<sbutcher> no Azelphur only ps2 controller and usb
<Azelphur> aww :(
<Azelphur> I have the fake ones but they talk a different protocol than the official ones strangely
<sbutcher> must be a few ps3 users in here
<Azelphur> yea, I imagine someone will pipe up in a sec :)
<popey> dunno anyone with a ps3 to test it
<popey> i used a ps3 tv remote with my ubuntu machine for a while
<popey> but it didn't power down nicely, so batteries drained quickly
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> I've got a harmony remote now which is hooked up with Kodi :)
<shauno> I'm finding the opposite with my logitech one .. the batteries have lasted so long I'm starting to suspect witchcraft
<Azelphur> meanwhile with my crappy gasia knockoff controllers, they all have dodgy charging circuitry
<Azelphur> I've damaged all of them and broke one
<Azelphur> If you plug them in on anything that isn't USB Data they break :)
<sbutcher> :(
<sbutcher> bah my book didn't arrive in time for christmas
<sbutcher> terrania is free on app store
<popey> yeah, just grabbed that
<popey> and plex
<popey> also, tune in pro
<knightwise> morning peeps
<sbutcher> got sonic and some others too
<sbutcher> my dishawasher somehow fixed itself after 2 months of not working properly \o/
<knightwise> sbutcher: regenerating appliances ...
<knightwise> Cool !
<sbutcher> my son found out he has to wear glasses :( i think he's destined to be a geek :S
<TwistedLucidity> Got no space on my phone for any more apps. :-(
<TwistedLucidity> Keep trying to move things off internal storage to phone, but doesn't seem to free up any space
<sbutcher> its annoying that amazon app store immediately starts downloading the app
<sbutcher> i want to "buy" it but only to claim, and not download ASAP
<TwistedLucidity> It's annoying that I can't delete Facebook and other tripe
<sbutcher> which phone TwistedLucidity ?
<TwistedLucidity> HTC Desire X aka HTC Turd
<knightwise> Been working to get my Chromebook to play nice with my workflows this week. Interesting experiment
<TwistedLucidity> I could probably root it, but seeing as there are not alternative ROMs other than UI fluff there's not much point.
<knightwise> that was the reason I switched to the Oneplus One.
<sbutcher> there is a way...
<knightwise> Didn't want my next phoone to be full of samsung cruft
<sbutcher> but it slowed my htc desire intolerably
<sbutcher> its called s2e and you can partition your sd card so that the phone thinks it is actually internal storage
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: The phone is already dog-slow
<TwistedLucidity> It's just a piece of junk, last time I buy HTC
<TwistedLucidity> knightwise: What's the Oneplus One like? Screen/battery life.
<sbutcher> it was good in its day
<sbutcher> the htc desire lasted 5 yrs for me
<sbutcher> until the size of apps etc just ballooned inandroid
<sbutcher> no fault of the phone. ecellent hardware and phoen design
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: It's not a Desire, it's a "Desire X". I think the "X" stands for "eXtremely bad"
<sbutcher> oh, is it a later rerelease?
<TwistedLucidity> The standard Desires appear to be much, much better phones
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: Bought it Feb 2013.
<sbutcher> i seem to remember some budget rehash 2 yrs later
<sbutcher> cyanogen would be good for it if you haven't
<sbutcher> removes all sorts of cruft
<TwistedLucidity> And yeah, it's budget. But budget should not equal garbage.
<sbutcher> removing animations etc helps too
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: Can't install cyanogen
<ali12341> cyanogen doesn't run well on old phones
<sbutcher> like the wildfire, a terrible phone
<ali12341> unless you use an old build
<sbutcher> yep ali12341 i had to use old build, there were none newer
<sbutcher> why can't u install it?
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: There was no build last time I checked, just some Cyanogen 10 unofficial alpha thing
<sbutcher> looks like 10.1 is out there
<sbutcher> everything is unofficial really
<sbutcher> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2337389
<ali12341> i have 10.1 on samsung galaxy S and it crashes all the time because it doesn't have enough memory
<ali12341> desire x is probably a better phone though
<sbutcher> oh, looks like loads doesn't work on that build
<sbutcher> as far as i can tell, because forums suck for this stuf
<TwistedLucidity> ali12341: I doubt it severely
<TwistedLucidity> I have about 0.7GB RAM
<TwistedLucidity> Firefox continually crashes the keyboard and other apps just trying to load a basic page
<ali12341> galaxy S has has 384MB
<ali12341> firefox is just bloated and slow, it crashes anything
<TwistedLucidity> ali12341: 384? >ouch<
<sbutcher> dolphin is ok
<sbutcher> although probably sends your data to china
<sbutcher> as opposed to the US, for chrome
<TwistedLucidity> sbutcher: Indeed.
<sbutcher> ugh, credit card bill is £2500 this month
<sbutcher> and next month is the train season ticket :(
<NET||abuse> just saw a notification, my odroid got shipped from birmingham to london, just 20 minutes in the future!
<NET||abuse> when i saw it it was an hour and 20 minutes in the future.
<NET||abuse> hehe, silly DHL
<ChunkzZ> merry eve all. :0
<knightwise> hey ChunkzZ
<foobarry> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<zmoylan-pi> hulu hoop
<foobarry> frazzle
<diddledan> !ishehereyet
<diddledan> aww, no santa-related response?
<foobarry> !christmas
<mapito> 17c and the suns been out all day
<mapito> :D
<mapito> leaning towards saying il stay here perm i think
<foobarry> amazon sales have started?
<mapito> they have?
<daftykins> good lawd
<daftykins> just had to run up the boss' place to get the second zone on his amp working to play drinks party music :P
<mapito> zone on an amp?!
<daftykins> yeah fancier amps have multiple zones to play in other rooms
<MartijnVdS> hm, steam down?
<daftykins> site looks alive
<MartijnVdS> "Could not connect to the Steam network", my client claims
<daftykins> it's telling you to go be with people instead of games :D
<MartijnVdS> peo.. what?
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> i'm afraid i don't have the desktop client on this machine so i can't test
<foobarry> right, gonna follow everyone else's lead and get off irc for a few days
<daftykins> foobarry: happy christmas sir, enjoy
<foobarry> and you you too
<foobarry> *to
 * foobarry signs  off
<daftykins> :)
<shauno> boy it's dead tonight
<daftykins> never fear!
 * daftykins is here!
<daftykins> diddledan, shauno - when shall we three meet again?
<shauno> heh, well I'm here all week
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> people are out frantically doing all their christmas shopping in 24hour service stations :-)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> oh dear
<zmoylan-pi> everyone needs a roadside emergency kit and a set of jumpleads :-)
<shauno> they should!  else they may forget on a trip to the continent and run foul of laws they've never heard of
<Azelphur> Anyone happen to have a PS3 (official Sony, not a knockoff one) controller and *buntu 14.10?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-25
<popey> Happy Christmas! :D
<daftykins> popey: and to you sir o/
<zmoylan-pi> 365 days to christmas :-P
<daftykins> D:
<Myrtti> hullo
<Myrtti> XPS 13 is teeny!
<MartijnVdS> it's awesome though
<ChunkzZ> Merry Christmas! :
<SuperMatt> merry christmas :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls, and happy christmas.
<SuperMatt> would be happier if I wasn't WFH
<brobostigon> wfh?
<SuperMatt> working from home
<SuperMatt> I've got to stay at my pc to take calls
<brobostigon> :(
<SuperMatt> I've already done about 6
<SuperMatt> and I've updated 20 tickets
 * brobostigon bought himself the old nexus 4.
<shauno> gotta be better than working from the office.  I have the classic vending machine lunch - two packets of crisps and a snickers bar
<brobostigon> :(
<zmoylan-pi> but if you soak the snickers in the tape head cleaner it'll make the day fly by :-P
<brobostigon> soak the snickers in whisky, make a snickers smoothie.
<bashrc> happy christmas ubuntuers
<zmoylan-pi> even those crazy x/k/lubuntu users? :-)
<brobostigon> haiku'ers, :)
<zmoylan-pi> even the last os/2 user
<zmoylan-pi> but no cpm, we have to draw the line somewhere :-)
<brobostigon> oh well.
<bashrc> yes, I am a kubuntu user
 * zmoylan-pi uses lubuntu and xubuntu
<mapito> urgh
<mapito> feel rough
<mapito> gonna be one of those days
<mapito> ;]
<penguin42> is this feeling rough as a consequence of last night?
<mapito> yes
<mapito> gib closed 2
<mapito> 12
<mapito> so went into spain and bars were open till 5/6
<mapito> of course i cant get enough
<mapito> total idiot again
<penguin42> so not so much last night as this morning
<mapito> yea
<mapito> got a kebab at 6am
<mapito> and a can of cruzcampo
<mapito> like a fool
<mapito> clearly id had enough
<zmoylan-pi> has anyone ever finished a story with the line 'got a kebab...' well?
<mapito> ;]
<mapito> it was nice
<mapito> v nice
<SuperEngineer> zmoylan-pi, ` NO - but in the back garden I do I have a kebab well, so why I need any reading material about it?
<mapito> then i phond a girl and pestered her to come out
<mapito> argh
<zmoylan-pi> it's a food group that only sells to those so flutered that common sense has been compleely silenced
<mapito> well this kebab was nice
<mapito> chicken kebab and a can o cruzcampo
<mapito> like an alcoholic
<mapito> what a mug
<penguin42> mapito has a surprisingly good memory
<mapito> whys it surprising
<penguin42> well you must have been well pickled by then
<mapito> clown behaviour b me again
<mapito> getting too old to be doing it all the time
<mapito> it's draining!
<SuperEngineer> Severe weather warnings of more than 10cm of snow are issued by the Met Office for 26 December for some parts of the UK....
<SuperEngineer> !st to build a 10cm snowman wins!
<lubotu3> SuperEngineer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuperEngineer> *1st
<SuperEngineer> [& dear luboto3... you are dumber than I am, fool!
<penguin42> yeh apparently we've got a chance of a little on Saturday
<penguin42> heck, Sunday/Monday is looking like it's going to be around 0c; the last week or two has been pleasently above 10c
<SuperEngineer> ok, guys & gals: pack drill time.  Candles ready, extra quilt ready, plumber called just in case
<penguin42> no, yes, no, but I do have chocolate
<SuperEngineer> ...dearest tux.... you may like it snow covered & frozen... I don't!
<SuperEngineer> oooo chocolate..... darn - suddenly I feel unprepared!
<penguin42> hmm, Amazon have a deal on the Sony DSCHX60 260->159 - I'd been eyeing it's cheaper older version that was typically retailing for 170 and was hoping someone would have that on sale, but I can't find anyone doing that cheaper
<penguin42> (pocket camera with 30x optical zoom)
<SuperEngineer> sshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!  it's Dr. Who time!
<zmoylan-pi> dr. who saves the day /spoiler
<SuperEngineer> surely - you mean "saves the Christmas Day" - fool!
<zmoylan-pi> he has access to time travel he can save any day on christmas day he likes - noob!!
<SuperEngineer> zmoylan-pi, not quite true - you need to be aware of the tangerine effect to understand that though ;)
<StevenR_> hrmph. Updated to trusty. Rebooted. Grub says "file not found" and gives me a grub rescue> prompt.
<penguin42> StevenR_: Oops
<penguin42> StevenR_: Anything odd about your install?
<StevenR_> penguin42: raid 1 /
<penguin42> StevenR_: Ah
<penguin42> StevenR_: Try telling your BIOS to boot off the other disk, my suspicion is that the grub.cfg is only on one of the drives?
<penguin42> StevenR_: that might not help if the boot sector your booting off is just trying to read it off the wrong drive
<StevenR_> ls shows all the partitions.
<StevenR_> rebooting to try that now
<penguin42> StevenR_: How many drives do you have in ? Just the two? Do you have any USB storage devices plugged in?
<StevenR_> penguin42: 6.... I think
<StevenR_> (it's my dad's Mythbox)
<penguin42> StevenR_: Hmm, fun
<StevenR_> from memory, 2xSSD RAID1 (system) 2x1.5TB (myth-data), 1x500GB (backups), SATA DVD
<StevenR_> other ssd says file not found too
<penguin42> StevenR_: Grub has to figure out a mapping between it's idea of say /dev/sda  and the BIOS drive number, so that it can then write into the boot sector which drive to go and read other bits off, if that gets screwed up odd things happen
<penguin42> StevenR_: Similarly, if something like one half of your RAID has the grub.cfg on and it's trying to read it off that then it could happen
<StevenR_> oo
<StevenR_> grub appears to be written to one of the 1.5TB drives
<StevenR_> login screen!
<StevenR_> still got an error about some filter thing
<Myrtti> new laptop ♥
<penguin42> StevenR_: OK, make sure your RAID is sync'd
<StevenR_> penguin42: mdadm says they are both in sync (two arrays)
<penguin42> good good
<StevenR_> penguin42: sorted I think - reinstalled grub to the SSDs
<StevenR_> next problem - keyboard map reverts to US for xterms/XFCE4terminal/etc
<StevenR_> I've run setxkbmap and sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration .... both fix it for that session, but if I reboot, then it's back to US
<StevenR_> penguin42: thanks for the grub pointers btw
<penguin42> StevenR_: No problem; with RAID1 just keep an eye out whether it works fine if one of the RAID pairs dies; I think Grub these days should know how to deal with RAID directly
<StevenR_> penguin42: is rc.local still executed on boot in trusty? (there's a command that sends a mail, and the mail doesn't show up in either the dest or logs
<penguin42> heck, not sure
<daftykins> Happy Christmas to all in -uk :)
<penguin42> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hi sir, how goes your day?
<penguin42> good, and yours?
<daftykins> yep ta, just home now after visiting the olds :)
<daftykins> now i can push tosh on the TV ;)
<daftykins> heh there are some high frequencies the cat really doesn't like!
<daftykins> penguin42: did you get yourself any new toys to play with today? :)
<penguin42> daftykins: I've got myself a little dev board; ST Micro Nucleo board
<penguin42> not done much with it yet, except checks it powers on and grabbed all the docs
<daftykins> neat :D
<penguin42> yeh, hopefully
<daftykins> i got myself a bluray TV set of 'The Sopranos' and got it working under Linux with makemkv's libaacs substitute :D
<penguin42> oh nice, I hadn't realised anyone had got bluray going
<penguin42> (not that I have any bluray)
<daftykins> i didn't until now :) i have an xbox one to play them too now but i thought it'd be a fun task to just give it a go too
<daftykins> so my ubuntu running HTPC, with the addition of a makemkv PPA, quick file transplant and hey-presto XBMC/Kodi can play :)
<penguin42> nice
<daftykins> well, symlink of course :>
<daftykins> it's more for films though i think, on my series discs it just kinda picks the longest title and plays that
<daftykins> so there's no menu support
<Azelphur> so, I just bought a chromecast, and it seems to...well, suck.
<penguin42> Azelphur: Out of interest, in which particular way?
<Azelphur> penguin42: well, the documentation on googles website says that you can push photos and video from your phone to the chromecast in the photos app
<Azelphur> read the documentation, the button shown in the screenshots is not present on any of my devices, no way to push photos/videos out of the box.
<penguin42> fun, is it enabled by some switch somewhere?
<Azelphur> I heard that you have to turn on google plus photo uploads in order to be allowed to use it
<penguin42> I vaguely remember a flag that sounded like something related but can't remember what
 * penguin42 waits for his phone to boot
<Azelphur> that said, the documentation makes no mention of any buttons, switches, or google plus requirements
<Azelphur> it just says go into photos, select a photo, and hit the chromecast button
<Azelphur> and, the button just plain isn't there, so that's frustrating.
<Azelphur> so then I tried a bunch of third party apps, localcast, ES File explorer chromecast plugin, and bubbleupnp, none of them could stream recorded video from my phone to the TV without lots of buffering.
<penguin42> where's the button supposed to be?
<Azelphur> penguin42: https://support.google.com/plus/answer/6045071?hl=en click on "Android app"
<penguin42> hmm maybe it was the 'wireless display certification' I was thinking of
<penguin42> Azelphur: On mine under settings->display and lights->cast screen   do you have that?
<Azelphur> penguin42: in Android settings? Yea I have that, that's for screen casting
<Azelphur> but you can't really stream video over that, it's low framerate and choppy
<penguin42> ah
<Azelphur> it's not designed to do video
<Azelphur> so yea, that was gripe #1
<daftykins> i'm surprised it's giving you grief, everyone touts those things as the best since sliced bread
<Azelphur> daftykins: exactly, that's why I bought a couple
<Azelphur> but honestly I'm regretting the purchase, the only thing it's useful for is screencasting and youtube
<Azelphur> and youtube Kodi already does, anyway. So it's pretty much just screen casting, and Miracast is better.
<penguin42> Azelphur: I wonder if it expects some app installed or something being registered somehow to enable that button
<Azelphur> penguin42: no idea, it's certainly not a update issue, my n5 is up to date, I've also tried it on a 4.4 N7 2012, and a Huawei Ascend Y300. None of them have the button present
<penguin42> Azelphur: anything odd in the wifi setup on them?
<daftykins> this may be quite dumb, but have you tried clearing the data and cache of the apps in question?
<Azelphur> nope, standard Sky home setup.
<Azelphur> daftykins: nope
<daftykins> i tend to do that to sort out any android app woes i have
<Azelphur> nope, after cache and data wipe button still isn't there - as I say if it was some kind of app issue it wouldn't be present on all 3 devices
<Azelphur> so yea, tl;dr documentation is wrong, doesn't work.
<daftykins> you raise a fair point there
<daftykins> i've never touched one so don't really know how they function
<daftykins> although lemme just go into the same apps on my Nexus 4
<Azelphur> xD
<Azelphur> oh the other rant I had about it, volume control was extremely laggy
<Azelphur> press volume down - wait 20 seconds
<daftykins> which incidentally became super unresponsive on the lock screen earlier, then promptly reset itself =|
<Azelphur> and there was nothing wrong with the wifi, all in the same room as the router, and I could shove 5.6MB/sec over it
<daftykins> well i have no device on my network so i guess mine is a moot point ;x
<daftykins> but yeah i'm on a pic and i don't see the icon ;)
<daftykins> i have it in youtube though since my youtube app is paired with my TV
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-26
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> stumbled upon this with my daily deal hunting, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vodafone-Smart-Turbo-Pay-Handset-Black/dp/B00MRS0C24
<Azelphur> looks pretty swish actually
<penguin42> not bad for the money, although might be worth checking Argos's sale, they normally have good deals on phones
<Azelphur> doubt you'll find much cheaper than that, quad core with 4G for £60
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> what's the unlocking potential like?
<Azelphur> no clue, I literally just read the specs on paper
<daftykins> we have our own telcos :<
<daftykins> or is that :>
<penguin42> Azelphur: Watch out for the quadness, some of them are poor spec cores
<Azelphur> ah
<penguin42> Azelphur: The A7 cores are low spec cores
<penguin42> Azelphur: I mean still better than 2 A7 cores, but slower than the equivalent A15 cores
<penguin42> Azelphur: But people go 'woohoo quad core' and don't really notice it's 1.2GHz A7
<Azelphur> yea I guess, I figured 1.2ghz quad would be fine
<Azelphur> the Nexus 4 was a 1.5ghz quad and it was really nice, still is
<Azelphur> but yea, I suppose I should pay more attention to whether it's a crappy core
<penguin42> Azelphur: Yeh but those were 1.5GHz Krait's
<Azelphur> indeed
<penguin42> I'm not sure of the performance diff between a krait and an A7
<penguin42> Azelphur: The octocore machines that have 4 fast, 4 slow, I think tend to have the A7's as the slow, and A15 as the fast
<Azelphur> I see :)
<daftykins> shame Google ignore the flaws with the Nexus 4
<penguin42> Azelphur: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P4WtPGVHF-qFJbuR0LnM-kj15CzZAIAJQYUkMbvpRas/edit#gid=0
<penguin42> (from a bit of googling)
<Azelphur> that's a useful chart
<penguin42> Azelphur: So I don't know if that's actually accurate, but that's saying an A7 is 1.9DMIPS/MHz, and an A15 is 3.5, Krait is 3.3
<penguin42> Azelphur: so a quad A7 just about scrapes past a dual Krait, and is slower than a dual A15 (just)
<Azelphur> I see
<penguin42> Azelphur: Milage may of course vary, past performance is no guarantee of future gains....
<daftykins> Azelphur: just a thought, if you haven't made any progress, have you thought about trying a cyanogenmod channel for anyone that might use chromecast? regardless of using said ROM of course
<Azelphur> I asked on #android and some dude told me to use localcast which didn't work
<daftykins> hrmmph
<ali12341> sup
<ali12341> moto g is the best deal at the moment
<ali12341> 140 unlocked, android 5.0, dual sim or 4G
<ali12341> also we just did the chromecast thing here
<ali12341> worked fine, watched some iplayer and it was near-HD quality
<mapito> hey
<mapito> so whos seen the interview
<shauno> I don't really plan to.  it doesn't really sound worth watching
<mapito> 9/10 on imdb tho
<shauno> heh
<shauno> it was 9/10 before anyone had seen it.  for the same reason slovakia voted to name a bridge "chuck norris bridge".  you can't trust the internet to vote :)
<mapito> oh
<mapito> so who wa behind the 'hack'
<shauno> if I was a betting man, my money would be on TeamGhostShell
<shauno> the NK angle just seems highly illogical.  they'd shared everything they had and torched the remains long before anyone made the connection with this movie
<shauno> that's not what you do if you're trying to use it as leverage
<mapito> yea
<mapito> how did they get into sony servers does anyone know what the vulnerability was
<shauno> from what I've read, it sounds quite likely they had inside help
<shauno> and sony's reputation for security seems so bad that someone holding the door open would go a whole long way
<mapito> what about the nk hack..didnt they steal fury?
<shauno> this is a pretty hilarious read from 2007; http://www.cio.com/article/2439324/risk-management/your-guide-to-good-enough-compliance.html
<shauno> it does start to paint a picture that perhaps drawing blood from their network isn't quite the feat it sounds
<mapito> heh
<mapito> howcome oure still up?
<mapito> oure
<mapito> youre argh
<shauno> heh, I'm at work
<mapito> ah
<mapito> till what time
<mapito> you work from home yea?
<shauno> nope, in the office, till 6
<shauno> (pm)
<MooDoo> morning all
<zmoylan-pi> you might have to wait for the turkey coma to wear off for more responses... :-)
<DJones> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> hellos!
<Myrtti> $timeofday
<popey> Ya!
<bashrc> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<czajkowski> aloha
<SuperEngineer> HoHoHo [whoops. 1 day out out]
<popey> Yo yo yo!
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<bashrc> post-ho
 * Azelphur waves
<Azelphur> boxing day sales aren't doing much, anyone see any cheap ~1TB drives?
<SuperEngineer> Azelphur, yes - but it's busy doing backups... thanks for the concern though ;)
<Azelphur> haha
<zmoylan-pi> might get bargins in russia for hard currency? :-/
 * SuperEngineer loves the way the VLC icon has a Santa hat on it during Christmas
<zmoylan-pi> or plume replaces notification noise with sleigh bells
<SuperMatt> I've made the switch to the gnome edition :)
<popey> Congratulations.
<SuperMatt> I'm going to make the switch at work too, I just think it's that little bit nicer than using regular ubuntu with gnome installed
<shauno> hm, here's a fun one.  I need to find a dns server that doesn't reply to tcp requests.  I suspect I may as well skip this step and go straight to headbutting walls
<penguin42> why?!
<penguin42> but anyway, a firewall entry should solve that
<shauno> trying to 'prove' a really weird scenario - one that does appear to be affecting customers, but everyone claims shouldn't
<penguin42> ok, so just add a firewall rule to block tcp connections on port 53 with whatever form of 'block' you want
<shauno> we have a loadbalancer that only replies to udp.  platform maintain this isn't an issue because it serves no 'large' requests, so tcp should never be required
<shauno> now I appear to be running into customers who are only allowing 53/tcp outbound (not sure whether it's intentional .. they're in India)
<penguin42> yeh they're just wrong
<shauno> they're all wrong.  I want to bang their heads together.  but each claim it isn't a problem because it works for everyone else
<penguin42> what's the largest valid udp sizes you're seeign?
<shauno> honestly, no idea, I'm quite removed from the actual operations
<shauno> but the loadbalancers serve no complex requests.  just 2 A records
<penguin42> shauno: Curiously wikipedia has a piece of text that says 'Some resolver implementations use TCP for all queries.' but doesn't say which
<shauno> hm, that's an interesting one.  if I can prove that, it might be just the blunt instrument required to correct our side
<penguin42> shauno: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Domain_Name_System#Protocol_transport
 * penguin42 saw a segway tour underway near me earlier; it seemed very leisurely and boring
<mapito> what to do
<mapito> hm
<mapito> ive used a segway
<zmoylan-pi> the cops use them here, looks a little silly
<mapito> hard at irst tbh..and i cant imagine using one all round a town
<mapito> like in the Prague and that they do tours around the city on a segway
<mapito> in busy areas..i wouldnt fancy using one:D
<penguin42> this was in a park
<shauno> aye I've seen the cops in dublin using them.  they look hilarious.
<mapito> does seem odd
<mapito> theyre quite expensive too iirc?
<zmoylan-pi> they do put the cops a few inches above the crowd so might be good in that respect
<mapito> whats wrong with a good ole push bike:
<shauno> I think they should just walk.  they ought to be approachable - not ducking out their way because they managed to balance some fat guy on 1 wheel
<zmoylan-pi> cheap segways only have 1 wheel? :-)
<shauno> I figure if it's dublin, there'll be a brick under the other wheel
<zmoylan-pi> look for gardai going in circles...
<mapp> hm
<penguin42> hmm?
 * zmoylan-pi puts rubber mat under the humming equipment to eliminate the noise
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Depends how desperate you get: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-q-0aWnlSYz0/VGN6RVUMkrI/AAAAAAAAEyM/-l7EJz5Re04/w1079-h809-no/SAM_2842.JPG
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-27
<mapp> yello
<mapp> night owls awake??:P
<zmoylan-pi> twit twoo
<MartijnVdS> \o
<mapp> hey zmoylan-pi
<mapp> hey MartijnVdS
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bashrc> morning
<brobostigon> morning bashrc
<ChunkzZ> is it me or is the UK freezing right now?!
<bashrc> it's not freezing here
<zmoylan-pi> 1-2 degress above freezing
<zmoylan-pi> so no
<SuperEngineer> It's not freezing here... I know that because there's no ice out there.  However, juust gone out for a walk... darn right it's effing cold out there! :D
<ChunkzZ> SuperEngineer, my room is like ice. FREEZING!
<ChunkzZ> was snowing last night too. dahell?!
<SuperEngineer> [decided playing games from the Steam sale is a much better idea!
<bashrc> yes, it's cold
<SuperEngineer> ChunkzZ, if you're 18+ champagne is the answer... freeze it in your room, drink it... *you* will no longer feel the cold!
<ChunkzZ> lmao I'm 25 but don't drink.
<SuperEngineer> darn!
<zmoylan-pi> so your choices for this weather are drink tea, coffee, cocoa, bovril, hot chocolate
<SuperEngineer> ...or gravy
<zmoylan-pi> your bloodstream is probably 10% gravy right now
<SuperEngineer> 10% ++
<ali12341> hot vimto
<popey> Cheeky vimto!
<popey> that'll sort you out
 * SuperEngineer checks his can for vimto for cheeks
<SuperEngineer> nope - definitely no cheeks!  phweeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww
<popey> it's delicious!
<ChunkzZ> I need food. I can't cook. ideas?
<SuperEngineer> errrmm?  learn to cook?
<SuperEngineer> or find a really good take away?
<ChunkzZ> no money, spent all my money on Christmas. :/
<SuperEngineer> [yeah, the latter may be harder than the former]
<SuperEngineer> got amy beand in cupboard? add bread. add any sauce.  food!
<SuperEngineer> *beans
<ChunkzZ> yeah sounds like a good idea. :D
<SuperEngineer> and add a touch of #ubuntu-uk - magic!
<ChunkzZ> can't beat #ubuntu-uk magic! ;)
<penguin42> M&S really needs to fix their systems; I do a click-n-collect on a sale item, then get a phone call saying it's going to be a day late; go into a store, find the same thing on the shelf and it's a hastle to try and just say give me that instead
<zmoylan-pi> you can't argue with the system, it's always /right/
<penguin42> eventually they owned up they could let me buy them again and they'd do the cancel tomorrow and give me a slip to say they will; whether I believe them is a different matter, what a broken system
<zmoylan-pi> they're luring you into a trap so that they can arrest you as a shop lifter as you leave :-P
<penguin42> haha
<zmoylan-pi> then they give you another slip so that you can come in at your convenience for the body cavity search...
<zmoylan-pi> it's all about the personal touch... :-)
 * penguin42 doesn't want that type of personal touch
<zmoylan-pi> doesn't matter wether you want it or not, you have a slip that needs to be countersigned...
 * penguin42 gulps
<ChunkzZ> SuperEngineer, found paste an sauce in my cupboard. microwaveable! epic win! :D
<penguin42> paste vs pasta?
<zmoylan-pi> might be a poor student living off ketchup packets... :-)
<penguin42> it's really difficult to give away a part used packet of pasta; I was at a business meeting at the start of the month where I stayed in an apartment for the night and just bought some pasta in a supermarket and tried to give the remains away to my colleagues, very hard
<ChunkzZ> oh, sorry. was typing too fast! :(
<DJones> Argghhh. Don't you just hate it when you've spent 6 hours making conversation with somebody at a christmas family get together and in the last few minutes they drop into the conversation that they used to work at Bletchley Park
<zmoylan-pi> during wwii? or now as touristy place?
<zmoylan-pi> i heard at an aunts funeral that she had corresponded with gb shaw who's a hero of mine...
<DJones> Just after WW 2
<zmoylan-pi> neato
<zmoylan-pi> probably used bits of collosus as paper weights :-)
<DJones> Next time I see him, I ll have to ask him abiout Alan Turing
<zmoylan-pi> though it was a big place with a *LOT* of people
<DJones> True, but the well known names will be known
<DJones> Oh,  and can somebody please shoot the Dr Who scriptwriters for the current series....It was aweful
<zmoylan-pi> full of awe or awful?
<zmoylan-pi> :-)
<DJones> Heh, full of something, probably most likely from the back endd of cow
<DJones> I know a lot of people don't like Capaldi as the doctor because he's older, but thats not it for me, just the scripts have no passion or "get up & go"
 * penguin42 watched the first Capaldi one - not watched Dr Who in ages - I like him, don't like the scripts
<zmoylan-pi> the scripts are more kiddie scifi with more emphasis on fantasty on the few episodes i saw since reboot.  ok but nothing to write home about
<DJones> penguin42: My thoughts exactly
<diddledan> morning
 * m0nkey_ tickles the diddledan 
 * diddledan giglges
<diddledan> ello m0nkey_
 * m0nkey_ waves
 * zmoylan-pi surfs
<Myrtti> I wonder if I'm having a problem with the new laptops Haswell wifi.
<Myrtti> atleast the symptoms match, but this should be fixed with the new kernel in Utopic
<Myrtti> I'd thought
<zmoylan-pi> try a different distro on usb drive to see if problem persists?
<Azelphur> hehe, I had a hilarious conversation with Amazon live chat
<Azelphur> "that king size bed I just bought, are you delivering it to inside the home, or outside?" "outside" "ok when are you delivering it so I can arrange to have someone help me on the day" "some time between the 12th and the 15th" "...maybe you aren't understanding, I live alone...do you expect me to carry a king size bed across my apartment complex by myself?" *2 minutes on hold* "Oh...we'll deliver it to your home"
<Azelphur> xD
<zmoylan-pi> you don't have log rollers and a team of lads on standby 24x7?? :-)
<Azelphur> exactly, hahaha
<zmoylan-pi> when i got my first computer my brothers girlfriends offered me an old table as a desk for it.  i just had to transport it 2 miles by myself.
<zmoylan-pi> so on a hot sunny day i walked there, and found it was an expanding table with extending section builtin.  weighed a LOT.  so carried it on my back home walking bent double, downhill thankfully.
<zmoylan-pi> by the time i got home you could take my pulse just by looking at veins in my forehead
<zmoylan-pi> then had to carry it up 3 flights of stairs to my bedroom...
<Azelphur> haha ouch
<zmoylan-pi> to find that 1 leg was 1" too long to fit in room....
<zmoylan-pi> i tried every permutation to get that table in.  so cut off 2" of one leg, glued it back on after i got it in.  did a really good job to confuse the person who decides to remove that table to make them wonder how i got it in
<zmoylan-pi> but after all that effort there was NO WAY it wasn't going in
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> zmoylan-pi: it's gonna be fun fitting a king size into the smallest bedroom in my place
<zmoylan-pi> remember to put a few litres of water in fridge so that you have something to help cool you down afterwards, that's what works for me
<Azelphur> nah, I'll have someone come over and help me do it once its in
<zmoylan-pi> ah the sensible approach, we'll be having none of that now!! :-)
<Azelphur> hehe
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-28
<mapp> hi all
<mjayk> hay
<mapp> whats up dude
<mjayk> not alot
<mjayk> cant sleep so I ate a pizza
<mjayk> wbu
<mapp> oh
<mapp> gonna watch major crimes s1e1 then bed
<mapp> daftykins, ? zmoylan-1i /?>
<mapp> they passed out already?:D
<mjayk> yea im going to retry this sleep thing
<mjayk> toodleoo
<mapp> cya
<bashrc> good moaning
 * zmoylan-pi has just started watching allo allo since one of the writers died
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<mapp> hi
<penguin42> ho ho
<SuperEngineer> who you calling a ho?!
<SuperEngineer> not Sanity Claus I hope
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... what to put in with the mots & parsnips mash [ready for bubble squeak]...
<penguin42>  'mots'?
<SuperEngineer> left over single cream or left over double cream... quandry not solvable by programing :)
<SuperEngineer> pots
<penguin42> seems a waste of double cream
 * SuperEngineer slaps mispelling wrist
 * penguin42 wondered if it was some curious local term
<SuperEngineer> yeah... but... you know,  mmmmmmmmm, yummie!
<SuperEngineer> mashed mots - dangerous if you translate
<SuperEngineer> [mot = ....]
<bujji> I am unble turn on the wifi in ubuntu 13.04
<bujji> sorry bluetooth <->wifi
<bujji> popey:?
<popey> hm?
<popey> bujji:  sudo rfkill list
<popey> does it list the bluetooth device as "Soft Blocked"?
<bujji> soft blocked no
<popey> no idea then.
<bujji> popey: softblockd:no  ,hard blocked no
<penguin42> bujji: first of all, you're on 13.04 - OLD!  secondly; when you say can't turn it on, what happens?
<bujji> popey:i had inbuilt bluetooth,but i am not able to on gui aswell
<popey> as penguin42 suggests, 13.04 is somewhat out of date. you may want to consider upgrading from your insecure and unsupported version of ubuntu.
<SuperEngineer> [just a thought...] perhaps the bluetooth device is the problem?
<bujji> popey:how can i upgrade to 14 version
<popey> !upgrades
<lubotu3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<popey> follow that guide
<bujji> popey:is that no luck to switch on the Bluetooth in ubutu13.04 manually.
<popey> I don't know.
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286834/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04 maybe?
<bujji> popey:okey
<popey> but I don't know.
 * popey trundles off to play OpenSpades
<bujji> popey:Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe blueman i386 1.23-0ubuntu4   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/blueman/blueman_1.23-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<SuperEngineer> q/ what the heck is the switch is rsync to stop it skipping "non-regular" files?
<SuperEngineer> all help gratefully recieved
<bujji> superengineer:are you talking about nfs mount
<SuperEngineer> bujji, I honestly don't the answer the that - why would that be relevant? - for info, I'm trying to [fully] rsync the .local/steamapps folder
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: -a
<SuperEngineer> -a ?  - that simple! ... penguin42 - you hero!
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: a for archive I think, or possibly all
<bujji> penguin42:right
<bujji> popey:bye
<SuperEngineer> now I know what to search for - Tech Info site states "a = archive - means it preserves permissions (owners, groups), times, symbolic links, and devices.£
<SuperEngineer> thanks
<SuperEngineer> I'd say that a 1000 times - but that might hog the channel!
<penguin42> np
 * penguin42 wonders what language the word 'wat' means 'what'
<brobostigon> raiders, bbc2, :)
<ChunkzZ> if anyone needs a Nexus 7 2013 case, screen protector and stylus. get down to PC world. £1.99, bargain! reduced from £30. :)
<SuperEngineer> ChunkzZ, wat!?  ;0 [couldn't resist - sorry]
<ChunkzZ> lol
<popey> penguin42: seen https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat ?
<SuperEngineer> aw - now that's just cruel!
<penguin42> popey: It's just that Google offered to translate your post
<penguin42> haha yes I think I have seen that :-)
<SuperEngineer> yo ho yo! this morning I took work's laptop out of rucksack with full intention of catching up on unread emails - well if they can't be bothered to turn on the server... I can't be bothered to read the mails already downloaded ;)
<SuperEngineer> #fairswap !  ;)
<ChunkzZ> lmao SuperEngineer
<SuperEngineer> time for me to disappear - one last time-off task to do... shutdown, bleachbit & backup the whole main drive.
<SuperEngineer> bfn
<popey> \o/
<popey> I mean o/
<zmoylan-pi> fingers crossed
<popey> not saying "hurray, you're leaving"
<popey> more "cheerio"
<SuperEngineer> yeh .. o/ as well ;)
<zmoylan-pi> 2 raised arms is international sign of distress... :-)
<penguin42> is it just VM having problems with Google or is it google having a problem with Google?
<penguin42> working again
<daftykins> erk
<daftykins> i don't miss VM's ongoing seeming lack of competence
<penguin42> daftykins: True, but it's normally fast incompetence
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> made me chuckle the other day thinking that we got the 10Mb service from VM back in ~2007 when i moved into my own place in Portsmouth, for Uni
<daftykins> i was all "wow i used to network at this speed... over coax"
 * penguin42 takes daftykins' terminator
<daftykins> nooo!
<zmoylan-pi> did someone type google into google?! :-)
<brobostigon> does anyone know of an android app, that is compatible with android tap to pay, nfc contactless paymnet system.?
<ali12341> what do you mean?
<ali12341> isn't the answer to that question "google wallet"?
<brobostigon> which isnt available in the uk.
<brobostigon> only the US
<foobarry> still have to take the bins out tonight :(
<ali12341> well, maybe your ban has an app?
<ali12341> bank*
<brobostigon> yes, but not supporting said function.
<ali12341> can you not just use your card?
<MartijnVdS> there's an app from an Australian bank.. but you'll need an account with them
<ali12341> i think barclays has one
<MartijnVdS> Google should just enable Wallet worldwide
<brobostigon> yes ali12341, however i am just wondering if it can be done or not, and the programs are avaialbe to do it, after i have done my own research most of the afternoon.
<ali12341> Azelphur?
<brobostigon> agreed MartijnVdS
<Azelphur> ali12341, hi, Google wallet questions
<ali12341> yeah
<Azelphur> ah, brobostigon nothing exists to my knowledge
<Azelphur> apart from barclays+o2+galaxy s3
<Azelphur> you can do google wallet, but you'll need a US google account along with a US card.
<Azelphur> and thus be charged international fees
<brobostigon> exactly, thats what my research concluded in also.
<Azelphur> there's also a fork of Android out there that'll let you replay attack your own credit card
<Azelphur> which is pretty funny
<brobostigon> interesting.
<Azelphur> so yea, nothing too amazing basically, sit around and wait was the conclusion I came to
<brobostigon> oh well.
<foobarry> freegle site is asful
<foobarry> awful
<foobarry> can't set up searches or do much at all
<foobarry> hard to even search/browse
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-21
<daftykins> never fly without them
 * diddledan_ slaps daftykins with a lemon napkin
<daftykins> "oof"
<daftykins> so, Juniper trouble
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> have they figured out who did it yet?
<daftykins> only just heard of the situation in another channel, nasty stuff!
<penguin42> yeh, the question is how did someone manage to get code into their system
<penguin42> I mean most likely is they compromised one of their devs laptops/desktops, but then somehow managed to push that change throughm, unless they managed to compromise someone in the release chains dev system
<daftykins> *nod*
<penguin42> but it feels nation state level, either that or someone paid off one of the devs
<daftykins> one of those times when proactive admins patching early have ruined things for themselves
<penguin42> I mean even if you compromised a devs laptop, and realised you had, you still wouldn't understand their development processes or their codebase
<penguin42> how old is the version that first had the problem?
<penguin42> so, a more important -uk question; Russians drink Tea a lot don't they? So the Russian cosmonauts drink tea? So why did Tim have to figure out how to make Tea in orbit?
<diddledan_> lol
<daftykins> :>
<diddledan_> so what happened at juniper? I've not seen that one yet
<penguin42> diddledan_: They found a couple of backdoors in their router code
<diddledan_> eep
<daftykins> yay VM shutdown at last, now i can sleep :) nn \o
<diddledan_> like someone actually inserted a back door?
<penguin42> diddledan_: They describe it as 'unauthorised code'
<diddledan_> rather than just a mistake?
<diddledan_> ouch
<diddledan_> that's nassy
<penguin42> http://forums.juniper.net/t5/Security-Incident-Response/Important-Announcement-about-ScreenOS/ba-p/285554
<diddledan> bouncy daftykins
<diddledan> (30 minutes later)
<diddledan> WEEE
<diddledan> bouncy bouncy me
<mapps> homeland finale;D
<knightwise> morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<knightwise> yoyo
<davmor2> yoyo that like a boomaring with a string
<knightwise> Righton !
<gh00st_> MOTD
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<davmor2> So guys when do you all break up
<foobarry_> 23rd
<davmor2> 22nd for me \o/
<davmor2> bigcalm: 'ow am ya
<bigcalm> About 3pm on the 24th :|
<bigcalm> Better than nout
<bigcalm> davmor2: wrist pain, good otherwise ta. Keeping well yourself?
<bigcalm> davmor2: turning into a right yam-yam you are
<davmor2> bigcalm: dude what did you do wrong 24th buy the boss a copy of Christmas Carol for Christmas ;)
 * davmor2 starts calling bigcalm cratchet
<bigcalm> Boss has been off since Thursday last week
<davmor2> bigcalm: see definitely something wrong with that ;)
<bigcalm> At least the office is closed until the 4th Jan
<davmor2> I'm good thanks, bad knee, back, neck and shoulder but other than that good :)
<davmor2> big and if you are calling someone a yam-yam at least say am instead of are at the end ;)
<brobosti1on> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> bigcalm: missed the tab ^
<MooDoo> I finish 24th too
<MooDoo> treated myself to a new nas at the weekend :D
<foobarry> which one MooDoo
<bigcalm> Anybody wearing an xmasy jumper this week? I'm sporting some wonderful lines of rain deer and snow flakes
<Myrtti> I went head to to Christmas on Saturday
<Myrtti> s/to to/to toe/
<Myrtti> red shoes, red penguin leggings, red penguin jumper, red hairbow, red nails, jingly earrings
<zmoylan-pi> all i had for my last d&d game pre crimbo was a baseball cap with reindeer anthlers :-)
<brobostigon> my gf likes big jungling earrings as well, you get the feeling sometimes you will get your eye poked out by them, lol.
<foobarry> zmoylan-pi: naked D&D?
<brobostigon> jingling*
<foobarry> strip D&D
<zmoylan-pi> naked gamers, no no, you never get invited back... or so i hear...
<foobarry> gagh , doesn't look like the cyangoen bug plagueing my phone will be fixed anytime soon
<brobostigon> whats the bug?
<foobarry> get reboots if using data/call while switching between wifi/mobile zones
<bigcalm> Myrtti: there are some lovely Moomin prints in a local art shop on my way to work. Tempting but difficult to justify the £39
<foobarry> walk out of building while receiving or sending hangouts message...reboot
 * brobostigon makes a note.
<Myrtti> bigcalm: mm. I'll just knit my own.
<foobarry> https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/NIGHTLIES-1715
<davmor2> Myrtti: next year I expect a picture of you in, gold shoes, brown leggins, green jumper complete with leds that flash and tree ornaments tinsel etc and an angel hat ;)
<zmoylan-pi> didn't get a full turnout so we played board games instead... small world was a fun game but takes a while to play... https://twitter.com/angryearthling/status/678722117442125824/photo/1
<brobostigon> foobarry: cm21.1 or cm13 ?
<foobarry> 12.1
<bigcalm> Myrtti: you knit Moomin artwork?
<brobostigon> ok,
<Myrtti> bigcalm: arduino/raspi controlled electronic knitting machine
<brobostigon> foobarry: let me test it out here, i am curious.
<bigcalm> Myrtti: :D
<foobarry> what device u have?
<foobarry> model:
<foobarry> falcon, hammerhead, hammerheadcaf, shamu, tomato, trltexx	
<davmor2> Myrtti: man that sounds awesome to be fair :)
<bigcalm> I'll take a photo of the shop window later, if I remember
<brobostigon> foobarry: nexus 4
<brobostigon> mako
<foobarry> oh so maybe unaffeted
<Myrtti> davmor2, bigcalm https://www.flickr.com/gp/myrtti/0246j6
<brobostigon> i dont know, hence i want to see.
<bigcalm> Myrtti: magic :D
<foobarry> i get it while whatsapp/hangout or while making a call when leaving or arriving at teh office or home
<brobostigon> foobarry: ok, let me make a note an test it, i am curious.
<davmor2> Myrtti: nice so that was done on an arduino/raspi knitting machine nice
<foobarry> did u see the link i posted/
<foobarry> to teh bug?
<davmor2> foobarry: what link
<foobarry> was talking to brobostigon sorry https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/NIGHTLIES-1715
<brobostigon> ty foobarry
<Myrtti> talking of hacking and nerdy stuff https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/skrolli-a-printed-computer-culture-magazine#/story
<Myrtti> I killed the convo :-(
<brobostigon> :(
<zmoylan-pi> oh i do that all the time ::picks up nerf pistol and blows across tip of barrel:: :-)
 * brobostigon also,
<penguin42> hmm it's wet out there
<davmor2> it's worse than that......he's dead jim, dead jim, dead jim :D
<penguin42> who, where?
<SuperEngineer> wet-wipes onb the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow...
<davmor2> mourns the loss of Jimmy Hill, I mean what happens to chinny raccoon now
<stemount> pwd
<stemount> living the dream
<mapps> 8 days holiday left;D
<mapps> going to use a week and go to Slovakia and then Prague :)
<penguin42> well if it carries on the way I've started it so far then I'll just be sitting here yawning for the next 2 weeks
 * penguin42 should get dressed
<mapps> no job?
<mapps> hm
<penguin42> mapps: it's holiday!
<mapps> ah
<SuperEngineer> penguin42, penguins should always be wearing at least a waistcoat!
<mapps> i still have to work
<mapps> work xmas day/boxing day,off today and xmas eve
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: well we don't go out in public in our dressing gown :-)
<SuperEngineer> lol
<penguin42> mapps: Not working until the new year
<mapps> nice
<mapps> doesnt count as holiday days?
<mapps> only hassle is getting to Malaga at 430am
<mapps> 6am flight to Bratilava
<mapps> UGH
 * knightwise still working
<SuperEngineer> whilst everybody's relaxed; anybody fancy giving me a clue on the following from gpodder log [it's leaving me far from relaxed]
<SuperEngineer> been trying to sort for days!
<mapps> £48 Malaga -> Slovakia :D how cheap
<SuperEngineer> [it refers to finding that gpodder, lifrea & rhytmbox all fail on an https rss feed
<SuperEngineer> [linux voice is the only https feed used, both firefox & chromium reach this & all other https fully ok]
<SuperEngineer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127494/
<foobarry> doritos never seem to go stale
<SuperEngineer> foobarry, they do if use leave you them out in the rain!
<foobarry> SuperEngineer: have you tried irc chan for it
 * SuperEngineer lols at thought of doritos irc
<foobarry> WHICH VER of gpodder
<foobarry> woops
<SuperEngineer> foobarry, was the one direct from repos [an old version] - now tried with 3.8.5, prpb persists
<SuperEngineer> 3.8.5 proven normally okay by lv irc chan ...and u-mate version is 3.8.4 [which also works]
<SuperEngineer> the problem is on this partition. not router if other distro has no prob, not version as newer proven versions fail
<SuperEngineer> ...was suggested [here] a couple of days ago to be a python library problem
<foobarry> want me to try?
<foobarry> whichurl?
<SuperEngineer> but.... still not tracked it down
<SuperEngineer> foobarry, coming up
<SuperEngineer> https://www.linuxvoice.com/podcast_mp3.rss
<SuperEngineer> & https://www.linuxvoice.com/podcast_ogg.rss
<SuperEngineer> both
<foobarry> same
<foobarry> perahps its not the https but a bad rss file?
<SuperEngineer> foobarry, same fail?
<foobarry> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<foobarry> same rsult yeah
<foobarry> wget the rss file and it says http
<foobarry> Connecting to www.linuxvoice.com (www.linuxvoice.com)|104.28.7.18|:443... connected.
<SuperEngineer> which buntu are you on
<foobarry> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<foobarry> elementary freya 0.3.1 which is the last LTS
<SuperEngineer> so no fail!
<foobarry> of ubuntu
<foobarry> gpodder does fail
<SuperEngineer> oooooo!
<foobarry> same as you
<SuperEngineer> bug!
<foobarry> http://pastebin.com/3PEdkzcG
<foobarry> however
<foobarry> try hosting the rss file on a http server
<foobarry> and adding it
<foobarry> in case its another issue
<SuperEngineer> [that log looks familiar btw!]
<foobarry> from an empty setup
<foobarry> hold on a sec
<foobarry> trying something else
<foobarry> doesn't work using vocal
<foobarry> another podcast app
<foobarry> please check that the feed is correct and that you have a network connection.
<SuperEngineer> hmmmmmmm
<foobarry> i think the rss file is bad
<foobarry> can u give me a known good rss link?
<SuperEngineer> but ok in other distros!
<foobarry> really?
<foobarry> [_LOG_LEVEL_WARN 13:32:01.230493] FeedParser.vala:291: Error opening file https://www.linuxvoice.com/podcast_mp3.rss
<SuperEngineer> ubuntu mate 15.10
<foobarry> [_LOG_LEVEL_INFO 13:32:01.230537] Library.vala:329: New podcast found to be null.
<foobarry> vocal uses different code. written in vala
<SuperEngineer> or was it denied access and therefore found nothing?
<SuperEngineer> if not, python & vala both failing
<SuperEngineer> must be a different library needed somewhere is my current thought but at that point, I dead end
<foobarry> i copied the rss file to an http server
<foobarry> failed
<foobarry> so bad file, that some distro are able to parse?
<SuperEngineer> velly interlestink!!!
<SuperEngineer> thatidea ... a definite possibilty as this is now longer just my fail!
<SuperEngineer> Could it be any thing to do with [lv's] switch to open https cert project me wonders... all ok immediately before
<foobarry> https://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxvoice.com%2Fpodcast_mp3.rss
<foobarry> thinks so.
<foobarry> also
<foobarry> see my pm
<foobarry> where i copied the file
<SuperEngineer> just copying that link.. time to get back in touch with Wimpey!
<foobarry> looks bad for 2 reasons
<foobarry> 1) ssl
<foobarry> 2) doesn't parse v well
<SuperEngineer> bullseye... the open cert!
<SuperEngineer> ...only readable by some stuff, not all stuff? [or corrupt cert?]
<foobarry> well 2) might fail to parse.
<foobarry> try something like the linux action show rss and it parses fine
<foobarry> linuxvoice has multiple errors
<brobostigon> raiders, bbc1, in a minute.
<foobarry> openssl s_client -ssl3 -connect www.linuxvoice.com:443
<foobarry> also check bug 1475228
<lubotu3> bug 1475228 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl/curl error: SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert internal error on TLS only configured server" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475228
<foobarry> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=linuxvoice.com&hideResults=on is happy with the site
<foobarry> "I don't get this issue in wget, curl or openssl
<foobarry> But I do get this issue in python"
<foobarry> thats mentioned in bug 861137
<lubotu3> bug 861137 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Openssl TLS errors while connecting to SSLv3 sites" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861137
<mapps> 2 eps left on fargo;
<mapps> :D
<davmor2> foobarry: do you happen to know which lib the app is using I've hit similar issues with software center and with epiphany (gnome web) which use the strict gnu ssl utils
<diddledan> why did I miss this around election time?! https://www.facebook.com/thegreenparty/videos/10152735542355785/
<diddledan> you can feel free to ignore the promotion of the greens, it's the song that's awesome
<SuperEngineer> diddledan, you missed it because you weren't eating your greens
<zmoylan-pi> he couldn't eat a whole politican...
<SuperEngineer> lol
<penguin42> politicians vary a lot in how much meat they have
<zmoylan-pi> but green ones lean towards stringy...
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Yeh but healthier than eating red meat
<SuperEngineer> they may vary in meat but not so much in how much content they have
<zmoylan-pi> i dunno tofu fed doesn't sound good...
<SuperEngineer> [although they *do* seem to have the same type of content]
<SuperEngineer> not saying what that content is. This is a family channel ;-)
<SuperEngineer> moooooooooo
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: I just assumed the commons served a lot of beans
<SuperEngineer> you got the idea penguin42
<SuperEngineer> Bacteria that resist the antibiotic of last resort colistin have been discovered in the UK.
<SuperEngineer> but, they spelt "privacy" incorrectly!
<foobarry> aarghh dedrm on ubuntu and kindle for windows is ridiculous
<foobarry> i've done it once before, unsure why it no longer works
<foobarry> "Could not retrieve Kindle for Mac/PC key.
<MartijnVdS> Amazon might have changed things?
<foobarry> possibly
<penguin42> http://www.ebuyer.com/709697-sandisk-plus-120gb-sataiii-2-5inch-ssd-sdssda-120g-g25
<directhex> i got a £150 1T sandisk from dabs
<directhex> i think sandisk are purging old ranges through the channel
<penguin42> nod, I got the ~£28 120 through dabs
<penguin42> ah, but ebuyer don't have any free shipping
<penguin42> oh but they do if you're over #50 and the discount code applies to multiple items
<penguin42> right, that's 2 of those ordered, one for this old core2duo, a 120GB SSD should speed it up a lot, and I'll try and persuade my dad to use one
<daftykins> just in case it wasn't obvious, Microsoft's System Center Virtual Machine Mangler (SCVMM) and Hyper-V are horrible :)
<penguin42> daftykins: Since I get paid for qemu/kvm dev (but not the management side of it) I would be interesting in knowing what in particular is so broken on them
<daftykins> well, requiring the host running SCVMM to be a domain controller, with SQL Server to even install the product is a real pain
<daftykins> after that, to have the Hyper-V host make use of a shared ISO required some permissions dancing that didn't seem to be necessary
<penguin42> the shared ISO one is a bit odd
<penguin42> and you'd expect it to be able to use an existing domain controller
<daftykins> well i don't have one as i'm just running this at home for testing
<penguin42> ah ok, so I guess they expect you to be 'enterprise'
<daftykins> pretty much!
<daftykins> also went down the SQL Express 2012 route before discovering express isn't allowed
<penguin42> not enterprise....
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> well, standard editions of Windows Server and SQL Server are ok
<daftykins> i'm using evaluation copies of everything atm to test
<penguin42> and then put it into production and everything explodes in a few weeks?
<daftykins> basically my old College has had a Hyper-V host for the IT lecturing department to use for a few years now, though back in 2008 i said Hyper-V and SCVMM were so pants they weren't appropriate, however the IT support boss was pushing it in order to experiment in the teaching staffs' server before using it himself
<daftykins> *on the teaching...
<daftykins> i've been asked now, years later, to manage that server
<diddledan> err. so they want you to support something you told them you wouldn't support?!
<daftykins> i need to have a chat with my ol' lecturer colleague to find out where it's lacking and what he needs really, but thought i'd get a jump start
<diddledan> that's fun
<daftykins> well i was IT support myself back then, but i later quit
<daftykins> now it'd be a new role of a technician on the lecturing side, i think
<daftykins> the head of IT lecturing just simply doesn't have enough time to get to grips with all this i think
<daftykins> when i taught there myself 4 years back, i was trying to switch it to VMware instead, as i found a free educational license system
<daftykins> unfortunately bureaucracy and staff politics got in the way
<daftykins> it'll be interesting to see how they're running it now anyway, when i was teaching they had the VM storage on a single 1TB disk and the OS installed on a RAID10 array ;) totally backwards.
<daftykins> the head of IT support tried to blame me for when i was there in 2008, but server 2008 R2 didn't exist at that time - so it was impossible for me to have misconfigured a future OS :D
<daftykins> plus i know RAID just fine
<daftykins> and now, for food!
<diddledan> that's a good idea
<daftykins> penguin42: do you think a KVM setup is appropriate to regular spin-ups of a class-load of different OSs for kids to work on?
<daftykins> they kinda need their own control over start/stop really
<penguin42> daftykins: qemu/kvm can do that, the tricky bit is setting it up so that they each can't nuke each others VMs;  there are loads of front ends to it; I'm not sure which is easiest to do that with
<daftykins> mmm, i feel like the user accounts on VMware would make this easiest
<daftykins> to my mind ESX would just be $client_program (on all users' systems) -> server ; done.
<penguin42> daftykins: I suspect proxmox can do it
<penguin42> daftykins: Or a one machine openstack setup, but I suspect that's possibly too complex
<daftykins> mmm, i don't even know how my fellow lecturer gets around licensing hassle for the OSs the students install
<daftykins> at best most Windows clients would give you that 30 day period then that'd be it (although some can be tricked to extend to 120 days)
 * zmoylan-pi learned spreadsheets in 80s on illegal lotus 123 clone called vp planner :-)
<Azelphur> Hey folks, question someone here may know about, I haven't been paid salary in 2 months so I'm going to find a new job, do I have to give notice to my current employer?
<Azelphur> Was hoping to not give him notice in the hopes that he actually pays me.
<daftykins> the 'murican? :( hrmm not worth calling up first?
<daftykins> depends on your contract i guess
<Azelphur> daftykins: calling up? I've been asking to be paid for months, over a week now I've been refusing to work until I get paid
<Azelphur> Had partial payment for Sep-Oct, nothing for Oct-Nov and nothing for Nov-Dec. Left me penniless for christmas, so yea screw that :P
<daftykins> >_<
<penguin42> Azelphur: I think you need to ask a legal person; but I'd write a letter saying that they're in breach of contract and you therefor believe you don't need to give notice
<penguin42> Azelphur: And then file a small-claims court thing asking for the money
<Azelphur> penguin42: well the idea was to find a new job and keep them in the dark, so that they think I'm still an employee and eventually pay me
<Azelphur> (and then once I have everything they owe me, say goodbye and tell them I already have a new job)
<penguin42> Azelphur: No, I don't think that's a good idea; once you actually start a new job it would be very messy
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> suppose that means giving notice then
<penguin42> Azelphur: if they've not paid you I say that you ask whether they're solvent and if not ask whether they should wind themselves up
<penguin42> Azelphur: Do they have money?
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> amusingly my boss just sent me another message promising me payment tomorrow, don't trust it worth a light though, as I say been months of excuses :)
<penguin42> Azelphur: At the moment they're the only one whose done anything wrong, so if you keep it strictly like that you're in a much better position; if they don't pay you again though I don't see why you should have to give notice
<penguin42> Azelphur: But you must tell them if you stop working for them
<penguin42> Azelphur: still, IANAL
<Azelphur> penguin42: again? they are 3 months behind, one was partially paid, two haven't been paid at all
<Azelphur> how many times do they need to not pay me xD
<zmoylan-pi> does uk have a citizen advice bureau?  might be a place to ask questions?
<penguin42> yes
<Azelphur> yea good idea
<zmoylan-pi> you'd want to contact them sharpish before crimbo
<penguin42> Azelphur: But I'm just saying that you should make sure you look as spotless as possible, dont give anyone any reason to make you look like it's your fault
<Azelphur> penguin42: yea fair enough
<Azelphur> will do
<zmoylan-pi> and they might even have a website that has a decent faq
<diddledan> thought you all might find this fun: http://www.techworm.net/2015/12/microsoft-wants-you-to-train-using-its-rival-linux.html
<daftykins> this site is so poorly worded, ermagerd
<daftykins> something i found odd about Hyper-V, it doesn't support audio... you have to RDP into clients to get working sound.
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-22
<diddledan> popey, when you find the time, I've got a minor tweak to the styles on ubuntupodcast.org: I recommend adding a rule along the lines of: .me-cannotplay span { padding: 0 5px; } to fix the alignment of the "Download File" text in safari
<diddledan> btw, spaces are exploding giant phalic symbols again: http://www.spacex.com/webcast/
<diddledan> spacex*
<penguin42> yeh I'm watching the youtube stream on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4
<penguin42> like a steel beam that works....
<zmoylan-pi> i hope that guy moves from that giant x :-P
<zmoylan-pi> or is wearing his work supplied asbestos underpants...
<zmoylan-pi> ...and a hat...
<penguin42> smiley smiley presenter
<zmoylan-pi> i don't think they allow non smiley people on american tv...
<zmoylan-pi> 1000feet of the processing area... big boom...
<zmoylan-pi> fingers crossed...
<diddledan> by neck that's bright
<diddledan> eck*
<zmoylan-pi> i'd love to see a night launch from close by
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> and feel it
<penguin42> I'd assumed they'd give us some video of the 1st stage now
<zmoylan-pi> still 2minutes from attempted landing... probably not in range of ground cameras yet
<penguin42> ah there we go
<diddledan> TEHY DID IT
<diddledan> I thought it had crashed for bit
<penguin42> yeh
<zmoylan-pi> reverse takeoff complete... achievent unlocked :-)
<zmoylan-pi> that's a whole lot of awesome right there...
<penguin42> ah yes, the new iso standard weight unit
<zmoylan-pi> they have a lion in their tank...
<zmoylan-pi> esso will be annoyed...
<knightwise> morning peeps
<MooDoo> morning all
<davmor2> Morning MooDoo and all
<MooDoo> :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIOzM7SsMo
<MooDoo> brilliant
<foobarry> https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/xamarin-cross-platform-application-development
<foobarry> free book each day
<foobarry> https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning
<directhex> foobarry: pfft, as if anyone uses xamarin
<foobarry> not me
<foobarry> but worth keeping an eye over next week :D
<popey> foobarry, says 4 quid here
<popey> oh, you have to go via the claim link... gotcha
<popey> pffft, xamarin not available for ubuntu phone therefore doesn't exist etc.
<davmor2> popey: go man go
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> howdy brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<brobostigon> :)
<DJones> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35159851 Java plug-in malware alert to be issued by Oracle
<foobarry> :( cannot seem to mount audio cd /mnt/test...bad superblock
<foobarry> nautils/files opens the cd though.
<penguin42> audio cds aren't mountable
<foobarry> i suspect there are files on it
<foobarry> doesn't help that soundkonverter has a bug :(
<foobarry> don't think i've ever used a ripper or burner that didn't have a bug
<zmoylan-pi> i use ripperx on linux for ripping audio cds...
<penguin42> k3b
<penguin42> foobarry: Pure audio CDs dont have any files or an equivalent of a filesystem
<zmoylan-pi> but some audio cds aren't quite audio cds with drm onboard...
<foobarry> fixed soundkoverter with ppa
<foobarry> let rippage commence
<zmoylan-pi> may all your rippings be successful ones...
<foobarry> on a related note, i'm pretty sure dedrm on ubuntu with kindle is bust
<foobarry> on newer versions
<zmoylan-pi> that'll stop pirates in their tracks!!
<foobarry> and legitimate users :(
<zmoylan-pi> but you're trying to remove drm, that makes you automatically a pirate.  collect a cutlass on your way out, one cutlass each...
<foobarry> a kindle removes drm too when it reads the book
<zmoylan-pi> ooooh, advanced knowledge, pick up flintlock pistol too on way out :-)
<foobarry> soundkonverter doing a quick job, wish it had unattended mode though
<davmor2> foobarry: ripit via the cli ;)
<foobarry> my old man brain is too worn out at end of year to figure it out
<zmoylan-pi> +2 for doing it in the console :-)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: and cdw for burning
<foobarry> which commands specifically do you use?
<foobarry> i got 35 discs to burn
<zmoylan-pi> rip you mean?
<davmor2> foobarry: https://www.maketecheasier.com/rip-cds-at-command-line/
<foobarry> oh sweet
<foobarry> why didn't i know about this?
<awilkins> Hiya
<davmor2> foobarry: you didn't get annoyed with brasero and rhythmbox enough to type in cli cd ripper
 * awilkins is angry with 5.1 optical audio out on Ubuntu / Pulseaudio
<foobarry> i think i got mpw123
<foobarry> mp321
<foobarry> or whatever
<foobarry> and hated them al
 * penguin42 forcibly recalibrates foobarry's fingers
<foobarry> end of year fatigue
<foobarry> and stress
<foobarry> spent entire saturday night without sleep in hospital with unwell son :(
<penguin42> oh :-(
<foobarry> i lie, i got 45 mins
<foobarry> then a snoring man came onto the ward
<foobarry> who snored through a megaphone
<penguin42> you'd think they'd find a pill or knife, or gag or something for him
<awilkins> OK, you still have to compile the a52 plugin to get 5.1 support
<awilkins> Why doesn't libasound2-plugins just have that enabled by default?!?
 * awilkins found an old source folder with file dates the same as the lib in his old install
<awilkins> Trying out Wily via a USB key
<awilkins> Right, I suppose I should back up my files and plan my partition table
<awilkins> Going to install Windows 10 and that's going to ruin my whole computer anyway so why not reinstall Ubuntu....
<foobarry> "So essentially, although Juniper used its own Q point instead of using the one allegedly generated by the NSA, in an effort to make the Dual_EC more secure, the company hadn’t anticipated that attackers might break into Juniper’s network, gain access to critical systems used to build its source code, and change the Q again to something of their own choosin"
<foobarry> so shady!
<zmoylan-pi> well it's not as if they're a security company... oh wait...
<foobarry> “I don’t want to say that Juniper did this on purpose. But if you wanted to create a deliberate backdoor based on Dual_EC and make it look safe, while also having it be vulnerable, this is the way you’d do it.
<penguin42> foobarry: I doubt it was them; but I doubt they'll ever find whoever did it
<awilkins> Whut, there's another Jupiter problem?
<awilkins> Security company == NSA target
<awilkins> The thing that interested me was the speculation about whether they can even isolate the person who hacked these changes into their source
<awilkins> e.g. whether they are using something like Git with signed commits or not
<penguin42> yeh, my guess would still be that whoever did it got into a devs laptop, the alternative is that they just served a dev with a national security letter
<awilkins> Heh, make the signing process for commits ask : i) Are you the developer who owns the key ii) Have you been compromised by any intelligence agency foreign or domestic?
<brobostigon> temple of doom, bbc1, :)
<awilkins> Ooh
<davmor2> foobarry: how did ripit work out for you?
<MooDoo> who needs kung fu - http://www.ludosport.net/en/
<penguin42> pandas
<zmoylan-pi> chinese monks wandering american wasteland
<zmoylan-pi> ...unless tv has been lying to me all these years...
<foobarry> ah, i went off to a thing
<foobarry> came back and i only have 1 hr left
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<knightwise> stupid question of the day : Do people still use usenet for anything ? (aside from Warez ?)
<SuperEngineer> knightwise, you need ask GCHQ that question, they *may* you  ;-)
<SuperEngineer> *tell you
<knightwise> Lol :)
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/omanreagan/status/679136381713649664
<SuperEngineer> diddledan, you forgot to say "good morning, bigcalm")
<SuperEngineer> oh bohger!
<diddledan> oops :-p
<SuperEngineer> goog morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> Eh?
<bigcalm> Hi :)
<diddledan> knightwise, I think not
<davmor2> knightwise: films, cd's and warez I think are the standard think bittorrent basically
<diddledan> knightwise, I don't use it for anything, although I do use it ;-)
 * SuperEngineer slaps diddledan's wrist
<zmoylan-pi> i often get distros from torrents...
<knightwise> diddledan: I know what you mean *winkwink*
<diddledan> :-p
 * SuperEngineer slaps knightwise's wrist as well ;-)
<diddledan> anyone want to see my WordPress plugin? I'm proud of it :-p Specifically I'm proud of the way I've made it themeable using standard WordPressisms
 * penguin42 read that as WordPessimisms
<davmor2> hahaha
<penguin42> an automatic pessimismising plugin for posts
<zmoylan-pi> authored by someone called marvin...
<diddledan> damn diodes!
<SuperEngineer> gives me a headache just thinking down to their level
<zmoylan-pi> on plus side any bots trying to break in end up commiting hari kari after negotiating with marvin...
<davmor2> brain the size of a planet and they have me answering the door
<diddledan> as marvin has a brian the size of a planet, why don't we ask him what the question is now the earth is gone>?
<zmoylan-pi> because he lies as his brain isn't size of a planet?
<diddledan> can robots lie?
<zmoylan-pi> they said they can't :-)
<diddledan> make a robot and ask it if it can lie?
<diddledan> isn't that a bit... wrong
<diddledan> you need one robot that can't lie and one that always lies to be able to figure out which one is the right door
<SuperEngineer> now ask Marvin what the 3 truths are... coz one of them ain't doors going ssshh
<zmoylan-pi> as long as you don't cross the line... https://vimeo.com/12915013
<diddledan> doors are smug
<SuperEngineer> *so* smug!
<SuperEngineer> I hate them!
<davmor2> You have smug fitting doors isn't that  good thing for stopping drafts?
<SuperEngineer> no... mainly because of that noise they make!
<diddledan> seriously bad lip-sync on that video, zmoylan-pi
<SuperEngineer> [says me from my perch them immediately from my hiollside them immediately upside down
<diddledan> SuperEngineer, did you just have a seizure?
<davmor2> You're a bad bad man not closing your parenthesis :P
<diddledan> I'm not sure you toped a real sentence
<zmoylan-pi> it's a secret message to the rebels in the hills. :-)
<diddledan> davmor2, indeed, that's the worst thing you can do in front of someone who obsesses over small things !!
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, don't you mean hiolls?
<davmor2> diddledan: like a qa engineer :D
<SuperEngineer> that's because I zoomed off on the back of an animal to an alternate dimension
<SuperEngineer> ]
<davmor2> \o/
<diddledan> lol
<SuperEngineer> :-D
<davmor2> Me now accepts SuperEngineer's comments and points out that is the worst spelling of hill I've ever seen.......what no it isn't there is that hill in New Zealand that is by far the worse spelling of hill I've ever seen
<davmor2> s/what/wait
<davmor2> even
<SuperEngineer> [not to mention the above grammar!]
<diddledan> the worst spelling of hill I've ever seen is "banana"
<SuperEngineer> moon pigeons!
<diddledan> moon nazis!
<davmor2> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
<diddledan> blessyou
<zmoylan-pi> i hope your cat makes a complete recovery if it leaves a footprint like that on your computer :-)
<davmor2> diddledan: that is the hill in New Zealand you have to admit that is the worse spelling of hill :)
<diddledan> wait, that's a real word?
<diddledan> that's worse than the Welsh Llanfair-PG
<davmor2> diddledan: It just a name
<zmoylan-pi> isn't it a makey up name like the welsh one?
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, ^ see above
<davmor2> diddledan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
<davmor2> diddledan, zmoylan-pi: there are longer ones though which is worrying :D
<zmoylan-pi> keeps the sign painters busy i suppose
<diddledan> the full version of Llanfair-PG is: llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
<SuperEngineer> diddledan, the full version of Llanfair-PG is, as you wrote, Llanfair-PG
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<SuperEngineer> you didn't abbreviate  Llanfair-PG at all
<SuperEngineer> you abbreviated llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
<SuperEngineer> [smug smile]
<diddledan> apparently it's used as a password in Barbarella
<davmor2> hahaha
<diddledan> http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk
<davmor2> only one of the l's is a 1
<davmor2> We're not telling you which and you only have 3 attempts before the user is blocked from the system :D
<diddledan> that site is outdated - the Duck and Duckess of Cambridge don't live on Anglesey anymore
<SuperEngineer> ooo... Just spoken to boss.  told the truth of what happened that night in hospital post double hernia op, & consultants comments re size of one the rips found.. and that I've only now just cleared 2 full days without pain...
<penguin42> ouch what were you lifting
<SuperEngineer> nope - just normal working.. dome jobs are a bit more "demanding" than others
<SuperEngineer> ...he has "recommended" ["& never tell this to any one"] I go get a sick not note to cover me till I have pre-booked starting Tuesday 5th..
<SuperEngineer> bad injury + probs during repair op = extended leave [methinks firm is slightly afraes of law suit.. should I tell boss I don't actually believe in the sue for everything culture
<diddledan> SuperEngineer, I don't like this sue-for-everything concept either
<SuperEngineer> well done, diddledan
<diddledan> like suing the nhs for a complication during surgery.. who pays the compensation? you do through taxes
<diddledan> so by suing the gov you're effectively making life worse for yourself and everyone else
<zmoylan-pi> it's possible to do everything right and still make a mistake, doctors are only human
<SuperEngineer> yup! or through bupa bills or through nhs contributions or through hospital parking or through staff cuts [blah, blah, blah]
<diddledan> exactly, zmoylan-pi
<SuperEngineer> if I were sued for some mistakes I've made I'm sure I would by now be thinking of topping myself!
 * davmor2 has this stuck in his head https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY  your all welcome
<davmor2> you're even
<SuperEngineer> so davmor2 wants to give us all a brain-worm?
<diddledan> he's terrible for doing that so often :-p
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: no not me I wouldn't do that
<SuperEngineer> :-D
<davmor2> diddledan: listen to it, it's a great song
 * diddledan listening already :-p
<davmor2> it's just the riff that gets stuck :)
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> Love that riff
<SuperEngineer> Checking repos for "stop the damn rain" app... no success
<SuperEngineer> obviously no gods write Linux apps
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: Have you checked for experimental flags in the weather apps?
<SuperEngineer> hurumph!
<SuperEngineer> I checked for those flags and all I found was blokeS called Zeus & Thor... hammers everywhere in the case of the latter!
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: I have a morning head playlist for the songs that are stuck in my head when I get up each morning :)  It's upto 11 hours now iirc
<SuperEngineer> yikes!
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: 14 hours in fact
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: http://open.spotify.com/user/1142386698/playlist/2nlSxBLEbfKpvDqSDG8hP8
<davmor2> too many christmas songs at the moment though :)
<SuperEngineer> "jungle bells, jungle bells, jungle all the day"?
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: more this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmycgoBECgk and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXCEdrnaFlY
<Myrtti> UMPUMPUMPUMP
<Myrtti> UMP ALL THE WAY
<Myrtti> anyway
<SuperEngineer> :-D
<davmor2> Myrtti: that sounds like the Garage version
<Myrtti> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<davmor2> umpalumpa dumpatuy do I have another puzzle for yo
<davmor2> u
<SuperEngineer> pchssssssssssssss, pchchsssssss, mumph, mumph, mumph...
<SuperEngineer> jimgle balls, balls, heavy metal all the way
<SuperEngineer> [spherical balls, not the rude conotation!]
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_eiR6hJ7z4
<SuperEngineer> ...or as they say say on the Severn Bridge or the M6 toll,,,, ROCK A_N_D TOLLLLLL!
<SuperEngineer> davmor2, phew! no brum accent in the video. therefore it'd voted as fun.
<davmor2> SuperEngineer: of course not it's Black Country :)  Look up their alphabet song :)
<SuperEngineer> me go now... nosebag time
<christel> 9/11
<christel> er
<DJones> christel: 9/11 isn't known as a good day
<christel> indeed, nor a good way of changing windows i think :P
<zmoylan-pi> 9/11 was the day the place i was in got adsl
<DJones> I remember exactly where I was when it came on the new
<zmoylan-pi> it was barely mentioned on irish radio stations, thankfully i had shortwave radio in drawer
<diddledan> I was at home (still living at the parents at the time)
<diddledan> I had to phone dad at his work to share the disbelief with someone
<diddledan> I actually saw the second plane live
<zmoylan-pi> no weiner filters in planning department...
<zmoylan-pi> wrong channel...
<zmoylan-pi> i spent rest of the day trying to get online and using low bandwidth news sites got the info plus what was available on shortwave
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> a hotel in uk i think... https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6735827,-2.0247077,180m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en
<foobarry> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/skrolli-a-printed-computer-culture-magazine#/
<foobarry> some may be interested in this
<davmor2> foobarry: I think you were beaten to the punch by Myrtti
<foobarry> davmor2: ah missed that.
<foobarry> is it $19 for one mag?
<Myrtti> foobarry: and international postage
<Myrtti> I personally pay 40€ for four numbers in PDF
<Myrtti> it's been good value for the three years I've had it coming
 * awilkins_ is reinstalling his desktop on Windows 10 / Ubuntu Wily
<awilkins_> And as usual, it's Windows that's being a total PITA
<awilkins_> Ubuntu installer? Just works.
<awilkins_> Windows installer? Somehow doesn't have drivers for my disk controllers]
<diddledan> must.. resist.. wily.. joke
<daftykins> awilkins_: that's very odd, i've not seen that for a long time - perhaps your primary OS disk is attached to a non-native motherboard controller (if this is a desktop)
<awilkins_> I used the USB setup wizard thing
<awilkins_> Think it's botched the download
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> ah i never trust that kinda shenanigans, i tell it to snag the ISO
<awilkins_> No option to if you access the "Download an ISO" page from windows 7
<awilkins_> Well, ok, the wizard thing will save one for you
<daftykins> and use the .exe util? i downloaded it that way
<daftykins> if you're EFI booting you can just extract it directly onto a FAT32 formatted drive of course
<awilkins_> Just going to do what I do with UBuntu isos now and DD it onto the stick
<awilkins_> Also, do I want the English? Or English International?
<awilkins_> Microsoft really just go out of their way to make things opaque]
<daftykins> can't do that with Windows ones afaiui
<diddledan> english international is for native english english speakers?
<awilkins_> Isn't ISO just a raw disk dump?
<daftykins> newp
 * awilkins_ will try it anyway
<daftykins> err i used the util to select UK and it grabbed one just fine :>
<awilkins_> BECAUSE I'M STUBBORN
<diddledan> iso is specific to optical media afaiui
<daftykins> well it'd be good to know if it's changed, so go ahead :D
<awilkins_> The Ubuntu ones still work just splatted onto a USB though
<diddledan> it's actually shorthand for ISO9660 which is a standard of the ISO
<awilkins_> In fact, I've found it more reliable than the ubuntu USB thingy recently
<daftykins> btw i counter that with how installing ubuntu for about 9 years gave us in Guernsey, the US layout by default - that annoyed me - my bug got ignored for over 2 years
<diddledan> as in International Standards Organisation
<awilkins_> Yeah, but isn't it just a block level dump of an optical media filesystem?
<diddledan> daftykins, that's because your foreign folk aren't worthy of our bug trackers!
<daftykins> :D
<awilkins_> And hence anything that isn't too dumb can just pretend the USB block device is an optical block device and work?
<daftykins> sorry, i shall take leave with the rest of my simple fisher folk
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've no idea why ubuntu ISOs like a good dd and Windows ones don't
 * diddledan dd's his wily
<awilkins_> The answer is always "BECAUSE WINDOWS SUCKS"
<awilkins_> These damned ISO images don't even have published checksums
<awilkins_> SO PANTS
<diddledan> I don't know how they do it but somehow they've got a valid non-optical layout in addition to the optical layouty
<daftykins> util does it for you i think
<diddledan> the ubuntu ones have, I mean
<penguin42> daftykins: I think Ubuntu ISOs actually have multiple headers in the first few blocks, so not only are they valid ISO9660 CD images, but they also have a valid DOS partition table and boot block
<penguin42> daftykins: And probably a few floppy images embedded in the ISO as well to make them boot
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> the result from parted -l after "cp ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX" && sync" was the weirdest i've seen o0
<penguin42> daftykins: https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11285.html
<penguin42> (I've not looked at the ubuntu ones but I suspect they're similar)
<diddledan> penguin42, I believe they're also EFI-bootable, too, so that's three different formats on the one stick!
<penguin42> diddledan: Right, it's ludicrously complex - https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/4957.html
<penguin42> diddledan: It also has to work around all the screwed up boot sectors
<daftykins> penguin42: ty that is really interesting, mmm
<penguin42> daftykins: and screwed up bioses
<diddledan> windows reads an ubuntu iso dd'd to a usb as a single partition of a few tens of MB in the middle of the sick (I've got an 8GB thingy that I've seen this on) and nothing around it
<daftykins> o0 hmm not seen that with mine
<diddledan> to be able to get the disk usable in windows again you need to use the command line diskpart utility to run "CLEAN" on the usb to wipe any partition tables
<daftykins> what are you looking at the disk with?
<diddledan> unless you've got a linux handy, obv
<diddledan> to reset it under linux is simple, my example was doing it in windows to read it in windows
<diddledan> daftykins, disk management
 * diddledan boots 'dowse to doublecheck
<daftykins> i've got that surface 4 all hidden away up at the clients now awaiting wrapping and Christmas gifting ;)
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> have you played with the hello feature?
<daftykins> naw, figured i'd leave all that to her to enjoy
<daftykins> i debated whether or not we'd end up buying the type cover with the fingerprint reader...
<daftykins> generally i find the software quite immature in win10 on there, like the way i press power and it won't always show a picture
<diddledan> afaict the cover with the fingerprint was primarily meant for pro3 owners because their camera doesn't do the IR depth sensing for hello to work
<daftykins> or it'll show what was last on screen before sleep before quickly flashing to the login screen, which isn't good for sensitive data
<daftykins> *nod* yeah i think i read that too
<diddledan> although bot the pro3 and pro4 keyboards have the same connector I believe
<diddledan> I think I read that it's plain old usb
<diddledan> the dock is also usb3, I think I read
<diddledan> just with proprietary connector
<awilkins_> OK, now I have a booting USB
<awilkins_> Wootage
<daftykins> \o/
<awilkins_> Arrrgh same problem
<awilkins_> "A media driver your computer needs is missing"
 * awilkins_ stabs Windows in the heart
<daftykins> desktop or laptop, this victim?
<daftykins> also that's totally not like what we get in #ubuntu every day ;D
<awilkins_> Gnarrrrrr
<awilkins_> Solution : the comment on this youtube
<awilkins_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3BkALLfTYU&lc=z12bwjtzpmzjsblxb04chf5bgzm2e1v5go00k
<awilkins_> Just verified that this works
<awilkins_> Cancel setup, switch the USB to a different port and start again
<diddledan> o_O
 * awilkins_ thunks head on desk repeatedly
<daftykins> ah you probably used a USB 3 port
<daftykins> yeah that doesn't work :>
<awilkins_> Nope
<awilkins_> Two ports on the same USB hub
<daftykins> using a hub to put install media in? wth
<daftykins> things i wouldn't do 101 :)
<awilkins_> The front ports on my machine are in a recessed pit and my USB is too fat to go in
<awilkins_> And I can't be bothered to go around the back
<daftykins> nasty
<awilkins_> And I don't have an extension cord to hand
<awilkins_> And using the hub works just fine for Ubuntu!!
<daftykins> it's these shortcuts that drama stems from :)
<awilkins_> Gah
<awilkins_> "we couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one
<daftykins> i'd go for straight mobo ports :>
<diddledan> daftykins, this is my wily installer disk: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8253dkwa0vnfnse/Screenshot%202015-12-22%2023.10.55.png?dl=0
<daftykins> wow that's a new one on me
<daftykins> trust you and your wily!
 * diddledan waves his wily
<awilkins_> I used to have a pretty sophisticated Ubuntu LiveUSB that also served as a file transfer stick for Windows
<awilkins_> You have to make it look like a hard disk, not a USB
<awilkins_> And put the Windows partition first
<awilkins_> Or something
<awilkins_> Can't remember
<awilkins_> It was a fiddle
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-23
<awilkins_> Ok looks like my second problem was : Ubuntu wasn't installed in EFI mode because my EFI boot partition wasn't marked with the "esp" flag
<awilkins_> Apparently you need a lot of knowledge or actual ESP to find that out
<awilkins_> So Winders refused to share a drive with it because there was no ESP partition
<daftykins> mmm i would think a clean EFI boot and a freshly made EFI boot partition would have had that handled by ubiquity fine
<awilkins_> Now reinstalling Ubuntu in UEFI mode, I hope
<daftykins> i'd put Windows on first ;x
<awilkins_> Made the partitions in gparted
<awilkins_> I would have done too!
<awilkins_> But I was following an askubuntu question that advocates doing the Ubuntu bits first
<daftykins> sorry i'm probably sounding a lot like captain hindsight this evening :(
<awilkins_> Nah, tis OK
<awilkins_> I'm learnign stuff
<daftykins> guy in #ubuntu has a very modern asus gaming laptop that the M.2 Samsung PM951 SSD isn't even being detected in
<daftykins> TJ the genius reckons it's another buggy BIOS on the ACPI bits
<awilkins_> Tell him to turn off the RAID controller
<awilkins_> I have an HP laptop with an m.2 card in it
<awilkins_> Wasn't properly detected until I turned off the Intel RAID in the BIOS
<awilkins_> Laptop came pre-configured with it as an acceleration disk in an Intel RST / Matrix RAID
<awilkins_> I carefully unenrolled it from the RST
<awilkins_> So I could back up the raw WIndows disk image
<awilkins_> on the spinning rust
<awilkins_> Then turned it off in the BIOS and used it as dm-cache volume
<daftykins> the odd thing is both drives show up in Windows, normally those cacheing ones hide the SSD inside Windows?
<awilkins_> I can't remember
<awilkins_> OK, reinstalled Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<awilkins_> Huzzah
<awilkins_> Now the Windows 10 USB stick refuses to boot
 * awilkins_ facepalms
<penguin42> awilkins_: How did you back it up
 * awilkins_ derps a bt
<awilkins_> Wrong stick
<penguin42> haha
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> we can't blame windows for everything ;)
<daftykins> oof i need to be in bed for an early cabling job again
<daftykins> working patch panel \o/
<awilkins_> Was trying to boot my backup
<awilkins_> stick
<awilkins_> YES
<awilkins_> It no longer refuses to install on my filthy Linux-infested disk
<awilkins_> Soon I will experience the multifarious joys of finding a bazillion driver downloads!
<awilkins_> Windows is doing some naughty things like squirting random data at my optical out
<awilkins_> My speakers are making crackly noises
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> must be probing you :>
<daftykins> you won't have much to do at all in 10 land if your media is the 10586 build :>
<awilkins_> No idea
<awilkins_> Just turned off all but one of the optional settings
<awilkins_> Like "send all my browser history to MS" and "connect to wifi hotspots automatically so random strangers can 'spoit you"
<awilkins_> It's now on it's fourth reboot and second prolonged period of black screen that you dare not reset because it might break something
<awilkins_> Aha, a throbber... and actual questions
<awilkins_> "We're Happy That You're HWere"
<awilkins_> "Lots of great features to get excited about"
<awilkins_> The background is pulsating hypnotically
<awilkins_> SHARE AND ENJOY
<awilkins_> First things first
<awilkins_> GPU drivers
<awilkins_> Then I can use it in nonfuzzyvision
<awilkins_> As if by magic, it's also popped up a "display driver updated" notifier
<daftykins> does all that itself these days :>
<awilkins_> I'll check the driver it's using..
<awilkins_> But I'll probably still install the nvidia ones
<awilkins_> They have a nifty utily that configures all your games for maximum pretty
<daftykins> eww i avoid experience entirely :>
<daftykins> but then my desktop is so old now it's not up to playing much
<awilkins_> I have a 980Ti
<daftykins> ooh
<daftykins> 560Ti here :>
<awilkins_> It allows maximum pretty at 1980x1080 for basically everything I've thrown at it
<awilkins_> I had the 560Ti before that
<daftykins> i should hope so, wasn't it the best part of £400 in tax land?
<awilkins_> Yeah
<awilkins_> Well, rahter more I think
<awilkins_> Was going to build a new system but I saw some benchmarks that said that my CPU really only made 4fps difference
<awilkins_> So just jammed more RAM in it and the new GPU
<awilkins_> Woo, start page is v.pretty
<awilkins_> Sound works
<daftykins> how old? i'm still using a core 2 quad
<diddledan> I'm in my thirties now, does that count?
<awilkins_> i7-2700K
<diddledan> I think I'm still running an old 8088 :-(
<diddledan> I also need a memory upgrade implant
<penguin42> diddledan: Trust me, it gets worse
<daftykins> awilkins_: ah that's like the king of platforms that sandy generation :>
<daftykins> wow that guy is locked to RAID mode in the BIOS and can't do a thing about that NVMe SSD - so that Asus laptop is totally suck on Windows
<diddledan> o_O
<diddledan> you can't turn off raid?!
<diddledan> does that mean linux just cannot see your disks?
<daftykins> yeah, TJ spotted that the kernel tries to enable it as an AHCI device instead of NVMe, fails, so only the 1TB mechanical and optical gets seen
<daftykins> amazing
<daftykins> heh i meant to say *stuck
<penguin42> ooh NVMe, new pain and fun
<daftykins> indeed :>
<daftykins> someone was in with one of those Dell XPS 13 9350s a bit ago too, i think it required a 4.3 mainline kernel to even see the thing
<penguin42> Dell tend to use standard but bleeding edge hardware
<penguin42> which is fair enough I mean if people make new whizzy hardware then you may as well sell it
<daftykins> mmm, the samsung NVMe M.2 SSDs in (some of) those are pretty new
<daftykins> M.2 drives are actually so small though that they suffer from thermal throttling
<daftykins> i read this today, they benchmark a drive with and without a heatsink: http://anandtech.com/show/9856/angelbird-wings-px1-m2-adapter-review-do-ssds-need-heatsinks
<penguin42> wow
<daftykins> in some modes, it doubles the speed
<daftykins> ok i gotta sleep :) nn folks \o
<penguin42> double wow
<penguin42> nn
<MartijnVdS> *reads Guardian front page* wow.. you have ginger extremists now?
<zmoylan-pi> and all the buggers need do is wear a hat to hide in normal society!!
<zmoylan-pi> BAN HATS!!
<MartijnVdS> 👍
<diddledan> what's chris evans up to now?
<zmoylan-pi> running ginger propaganda show on tv i think
<diddledan> it's nearly time to wake up I guess
<zmoylan-pi> but as stupid as this story is a lot of ginger kids will get bullied more because of it :-/
<mapps> morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> diddledan: : I think that was only a few eps, he's on radio 2 at the moment
<diddledan> is it christmas yet?
<Myrtti> I wish
<MooDoo> not till tomorrow at 2pm, then I can start enjoying it
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<DJones> diddledan: Ony a day and half to go, and you know what that means......Only 2.5 days till you can start buying easter eggs
<zmoylan-pi> some shops already have them in
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> eggylicious
<brobostigon> eggtacular
<Myrtti> back when I was a kid, Kinder eggs were available only for Easter
<zmoylan-pi> for us that was cadbury creme eggs but they lasted on shelves for longer and longer till they were all year round
<penguin42> there's a Spar in Manc that was still selling them a couple of months back
<zmoylan-pi> this year they changed the recipie and are supposed to be icky
<penguin42> worse, they changed the chocolate, which was the only nice bit....
<zmoylan-pi> lets take something that people have fond memories off and change it...
<ali1234> penguin42: you're not supposed to eat the toy
<zmoylan-pi> the toys in kinder now are terrible...  silly plastic models instead of toys you had to assemble like in 80s
<diddledan> I remember pining after the terrapins back in the 90s
<penguin42> ali1234: I thought we wre talking about the cadburys eggs
<foobarry> git push
<foobarry> and i'm done
<MooDoo> nic
<MooDoo> nice
<diddledan> foobarry, finished for xmas now?
<MooDoo> I'm not till 2pm omorrow
<dogmatic69> hi all
<dogmatic69> anyone got an idea how I can manually give a user sudo? Doing it via live disk so there is no useradd etc.
<dogmatic69> need to do it with nano
<dogmatic69> :(
<penguin42> dogmatic69: two ways, either edit the /etc/sudoers (or /etc/sudoers.d) or add the user to wheel
<dogmatic69> well was thinking to add the user to wheel group
<dogmatic69> but cant find anything on where to do it, and what the format is.. I assume its /etc/group
<penguin42> right, it's easy
<penguin42> or it would be if there was a wheel group anymore...
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Is there a wheel line in /etc/group ?
<dogmatic69> its fedora btw
<penguin42> not a problem
<dogmatic69> and there is a wheel:x:10:otheruser
<dogmatic69> and the wheel thing is in sudoers file
<penguin42> ok, so add a ,youruser   to the end of that
<dogmatic69> just :me
<dogmatic69> ?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: If you want to keep the other user also able to do it then make it wheel:x:10:otheruser,me     or   wheel:x:10:me
<dogmatic69> ye need the other one
<dogmatic69> ok, I will try that. fingers crossed...
<dogmatic69> penguin42: thanks, worked great
<penguin42> np
<daftykins> kinda weird you'd come here for fedora help
<penguin42> the even weirder question is wth the wheel group has gone on ubuntu
<daftykins> i didn't even know one was called that
<daftykins> isn't it admin now?
<daftykins> ah no admin was old, 'sudo' is its own
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-24
<awilkins> Re: Canaries latest tweet
<awilkins> So want to respond with this
<awilkins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMQFquIPhLs
<mapps> morning
<mapps> xmas eve..oh yay
 * zmoylan-pi puts on shinpads and helmet and prepares to get some bread and milk for next 2 days...
<knightwise> Cant wait for this holiday histeria to be over.
 * knightwise hates the 'mandatory christmas feeling' which is a poor excuse for greed and buying things you don't need for people you dont like
<zmoylan-pi> at least after today the crimbo carol ear worms won't be played in every shop
<MooDoo> hello al
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> allo
<brobostigon> hi diddledan
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/679898989123117056
<bigcalm> Wonder how long I can get away with playing minecraft at work today
<directhex> you'll just have to be... CRAFTY!
<bigcalm> ;)
<brobostigon> lol.
<bigcalm> Having a go at thaumcraft
<directhex> i've been playing shadowrun
<bigcalm> christelmas: how festive :)
<MooDoo> :)
<christelmas> quite ;)
 * DJones wonders why "Wife" christmas cards are 3 for £5 in asda......
<diddledan> Drones, you don't have three wives?
<DJones> Not yet
<DJones> I'll have to try harder
<zmoylan-pi> classes in trigonometry won't help :-)
<MooDoo> :)
<penguin42> can't people drive or something?  One dead after car crashes into a Costa; 13 hurt as a bus hits a building in peterborough
<zmoylan-pi> people drive crazy on days like today
<penguin42> nod
<zmoylan-pi> some of the cars coming of roundabour near me looked like they were attempting gravity slingshot manuevre for escape velocity
<daftykins> :S
<diddledan_> zmoylan-pi: maybe they were trying to travel back in time to steal a pair of whales?
<SuperEngineer> a *pair* of whales? greedy & pointless.  everybody knows you need 3 males for mating anyway [1 for reading the instructions, 2 to do the whale biz]
<SuperEngineer> [assuming the one flATING IN SPACE IS FEMALE, OF COURSE!]
<SuperEngineer> * floating
<penguin42> I'm sure they'll have a whale of a time
<SuperEngineer> (& who turned my caps on?1 own up!)
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<SuperEngineer> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35175405#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa
<SuperEngineer> weeeeeeeeee
<penguin42> nice; the specsavers ads are actually funny
<SuperEngineer> +1
<daftykins> fixed up my mates Samsung Galaxy S4 just before :) http://i.imgur.com/7gAh5tM.jpg
<daftykins> there's the original smashed glass
<penguin42> oops
<daftykins> had to pry that glass off to take the original home button, menu and back capacitive buttons off the front before transplanting to the new items
<daftykins> before the usual motherboard, daughterboard and camera bits transplant
<daftykins> very successful \o/
<directhex> daftykins: you're a braver man than i
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-25
<daftykins> directhex: naaaaah s'all good :>
<daftykins> hi folks!
<penguin42> hey daftykins
<daftykins> happy festivities sir o/
<penguin42> and to you sir
<daftykins> ^_^ ty
<daftykins> aaah back in the house after a couple of pubs with a Carl Sagan video on the TV after being linked by a friend
<penguin42> the original cosmos series?
<zmoylan-1i> i have that on dvd, loved it when it was first broadcast
<zmoylan-1i> especially in later episode where he's talking about how to discover planets around distant stars when it hadn't been done yet
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfm0GCvsIVA
<daftykins> this one
<penguin42> oh it's not actual a Sagan one
<daftykins> is it not?
<daftykins> i should probably have read the info, but i got linked by my phone so i was just watching via the TV
<daftykins> haha people coming into channels asking for help on Christmas Day, madness!
<daftykins> zmoylan-1i: happy festivities to you o/
<penguin42> well they probably just unwrapped their new toy, plugged the boot disk in and ....
<zmoylan-1i> madness? this is santas day!! :-)
<zmoylan-1i> and happy crimbo to all o/
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> https://imgur.com/gallery/gQ7vlYk
<daftykins> "a drone was used to find this hidden glacial pool in the himalayas"
<mapps> great
<mapps> another year done
<daftykins> gatsby, the?
<daftykins> not yet!
<daftykins> there's like a week!
<mapps> just lost 800 at the casino
<mapps> wish it hadnt happened
<daftykins> oof, only way to win is not to play
<mapps> sure
<mapps> but i smoke..i drink,,,,i gambble
<mapps> whats a working man meant to do
<daftykins> workin' 9 to 5 ~
<mapps> its hard
 * penguin42 bets it got close to snow at some point; it was 2c according to the panel at about 3:30am
<zmoylan-pi> isn't that too cold for snow and more into hail territory?
<penguin42> not sure; but it means it's in the right ballpark
 * zmoylan-pi lives near sea so it has to be just right for temp, salt air, moisture so we almost never see snow
<zmoylan-pi> lashing rain earlier so even if it did snow it wouldn't stick
<zleap> zmoylan-pi: same here,  we get snow higher up near me,  and on cars or see it on cars that have come down towards sea level from higher ground
<sebsebseb> hi
<penguin42> hey
<sebsebseb> penguin42: hi
<sebsebseb> penguin42: a bit of a rubbish Christams really, how's yours?
<Myrtti> I got lots of nice things, weather is a bit pants but where isn't it this year?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Well, I don't do it, so no problem; but I have discount chocolate panettone and I've been fitting cheap SSDs, so not bad
<sebsebseb> penguin42: oh yeah I think you  might have told me before actsaully that you don't do Christmas, or that was somenone else
<sebsebseb> what was that about chooclate?
<sebsebseb> and SSD's into what?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: what did you get?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Chocolate panettone; it's an Italian cake/bread - Netto are selling them cheap
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: and uhmm Australlia and New Zealand will be nice at this tijme of year I guess usaully, but not aorund here sure
<sebsebseb> penguin42: oh right sounds ok :)
<penguin42> sebsebseb: and as for SSDs, I got a couple of the discount 120GB Sandisk bottom of the range; one in this old Core2 that I use for irc, and another in my dads machine
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: nice compression socks, chocolate, cosmetics, sewing machine bits, Ticket to Ride UK extension, and in a parcel from Finland, aromated redbush teas, Moomin pillowcases, Finnish toothpaste, and a Moomin detangling hairbrush
<penguin42> oooh chocolate
<Myrtti> talking of compression socks my favourite brand has now opened their webshop to customers from EU since I drove enough customers to their shop before Christmas
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: ok you must have a lot of non direct family relatives then or something
<sebsebseb> penguin42: not had much chooclate this CHristams, there is some though
<Myrtti> or they're just great
<sebsebseb>  ,but I am older now anyway so
<Myrtti> (the socks)
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: Finnish toothpaste hmm,  I been to Finland twice since finnish second cousins, but I woudn't have thought there's some sort of coplety diffneregt toothpaste there?
<sebsebseb> completely different above
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: lemon-mint xylitol-fluoride toothpaste 98% natural ingredients
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: it has flouride in it though?
<Myrtti> yup
<sebsebseb> apparantly flouride actually may not be so good for us in toothpate and such, but well most toothpastes have it so
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: yeah I was given a big toothpaste by someone to for Christmas heh, but not an exiteing one
<sebsebseb> a flouride toothpaste to yes
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: who sent you all those gifts :d
<sebsebseb> you got a big family over in Finland etc?
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: well my whole family, but the Finnish parcel wasn't that big
<Myrtti> or expensive
<sebsebseb> oh ok
 * sebsebseb didn't really get anything that great this year, but that's what happens with direct family
<Myrtti> it was the socks I was most looking forward to
<sebsebseb> always like that
<sebsebseb> from what I can rememdber
<penguin42> Myrtti: What's so special about the socks?
 * sebsebseb hopes it's still in the kitchen, there's this really nice chocolate thing I think still there :d,  time to have some of that before soemone else gets there hands on it :d if it's still there
<sebsebseb> I like forgot about that, then remembered a little while ago heh
<penguin42> what type of thing?
<Myrtti> penguin42: 20 mmHg compression at the ankle and 15 mm Hg near the knee, and they look awesome enough to be worn daily should you so wish (and I do)
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it's SWedish actsually
<sebsebseb> penguin42: can buy them in Ikea
<sebsebseb> tend to have them at Christmas
<sebsebseb> kind of thing you woudn't want to eat to much of at once as well of, or you'll probably feel a bit sick really
<Myrtti> http://nabeesocks.com/
<penguin42> Myrtti: Any particular reason for them?
<Myrtti> penguin42: I was unfortunate enough to inherit higher risk for VTE/DVT from both my parents
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it's like a tradinal Swedish thing to have at Christmas
<sebsebseb> altough could have at other times of the year to of course
<penguin42> Myrtti: Ah, well, we're all unfortunate enough to inherit something
<sebsebseb> can either buy in shops that sell them, or make own,  making own is good too done that as a kid :d
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Sounds good
<sebsebseb> penguin42: yes chocolate balls :d
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: you got those in Finland to?
<Myrtti> penguin42: general population has the risk of 0.001, I've got 80 fold to that even without being fat and other stuff I've got.
<penguin42> Myrtti: Nod
<sebsebseb> 2016 the year of desktop Linux :D heh heh or not
<penguin42> Myrtti: Does the compression stuff solve most of it or do you have to take thinners as well and get regular tests etc?
<sebsebseb> 2016 the year of the Ubuntu Phone becoming much more popular yeah maybe
<sebsebseb> less than a week to go
<Myrtti> penguin42: I need injections for special occasions
<Myrtti> but as I've not actually been diagnosed with an thrombosis, I'm not being treated as a patient
<penguin42> nod
<daftykins> merry christmas folks o/
<penguin42> hey daftykins
<daftykins> are we all heavily stuffed with food? :>
<daftykins> merry christmas popey sir o/
<popey> Happy Christmas daftykins !
<daftykins> hope you're having a good day ^_^
<popey> i was until youtube terminated an account
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> that's mean
<penguin42> popey: Yeh that's messy; I'm not sure how you can do anything useful with that - other than going up to google london offices with a tray of mince pies
<popey> hah
<popey> there is a contact form used for disabled accounts
<popey> filled it in, am expecting nothing
<penguin42> popey: Is it one of multiple youtube accounts you have - e.g. a work/personal/blog specific one?
<daftykins> something been canned on grounds of copyright infringement or some other jazz, or no reason given?
<popey> it's completely separate from everything, a different gmail account
<popey> "The YouTube community flagged one or more of your videos as inappropriate. After reviewing the content, we’ve determined that the videos violate our Community Guidelines. As a result, we removed the following videos from YouTube"
<popey> 30 mins after they were active
<penguin42> popey: Hmm yes, I was going to suggest if they were part of a company account then you've probably got a company interface for google company accounts
<popey> yeah, sadly not
<penguin42> still, it might be worth trying the contact if you don't get anywhere
<popey> yeah, I'll ask our internal IS people, good suggestion
<popey> not sure they will want to, potentially abusing that relationship
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> popey: It might be worth asking how you're supposed to do things for that type of project; because there are people who get verified-user status and the like, and since it's associated with the firm there might be something that's possible
<daftykins> wow my mums just seen something from a friend that some ferrero rocher were filled with moth larvae O_O
<daftykins> customer services say it's quite common
<penguin42> weird
<penguin42> something to do with the nut?
<daftykins> not sure
<daftykins> fedora server coming with a web admin out of the box is odd to me - https://www.dropbox.com/s/vh6df33rr0rd3rt/fedora.png?dl=0
<penguin42> http://www.snopes.com/ferrero-rocher-chocolates-maggots-video/
<penguin42> (partially true!)
<penguin42> daftykins: Ah the cockpit stuff?
<daftykins> hmm guess the old girl is just reading old rubbish someones reposting then!
<daftykins> penguin42: not a clue on it yet, only just installed for fun
<daftykins> we had someone come in moaning that ubuntu doesn't use HTTPS on the download page
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh, that thing is called cockpit; it uses the same login path as any session so is supposed to be like having ssh or the like open; but yeh I find it a little odd
<daftykins> i thought i'd check out the download page of other distros, sure enough the page for fedora is far nicer, showing verification methods as a link right there whilst it's downloading too
<penguin42> daftykins: http://cockpit-project.org/
<daftykins> ty sir
<daftykins> mmm asking for trouble imo
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh
<daftykins> feel so out of my depth on a distro i don't know XD
<penguin42> it's good to compare
<daftykins> mmm
<popey> i installed fedora, debian, arch (antergos) and opensuse leap a week or so ago
<popey> quite a difference in all the installers
<popey> took a while to get used to the OK/CANCEL buttons on fedora one being way up the top of the screen
<popey> opensuse installer took an a g e to get going
<popey> antergos installer refuses to start until it does an OTA update
<popey> and debian was well.. debian :)
<penguin42> what's antergos?
<daftykins> popey: yeah i kept trying to find where to advance XD top left seems totally illogical
<daftykins> LVM and XFS defaults too, quirky
<popey> antergos is arch with a nice installer
<popey> opensuse defaults to btrfs :)
<popey> dialling the quirky to max :)
<penguin42> popey: Ah, interesting - some distros have this weird 'real men don't need installers' thing - which while true is annoying after your first 20 years or so installing Linux
<popey> yes, arch has that
<popey> they have a wiki
<penguin42> their wiki is excellent
<popey> arch users often look down on antergos and other "arch with an installer" distros
<daftykins> i call them all ricers and imo quite rightly so
<daftykins> arch is like the new gentoo in that regard
<popey> yeah
<popey> http://fun.irq.dk/funroll-loops.org/ of course...
<popey> (made by an ubuntu user [at the time] who now works for canonical)
<penguin42> arch has an interesting thing that they do push towards the latest way of doing anything; which is certainly interesting
<daftykins> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1529280
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1529280 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu site and release domain lacks SSL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> here's the one from earlier
<popey> i don't think that will be fixed
<popey> given we have many mirrors which aren't https
<penguin42> popey: But you should have it for getting to the list of mirrors and the ones that have the sums/keys
<directhex> i'd like apt transport https installed by default
<popey> we do
<popey> that would be neat, unlikely to be fixed for 16.04
<popey> actually, can't be
<popey> because again, the mirrors
<daftykins> i think the page you see when the download starts should have links for how to hash and so on though
<daftykins> like fedora has
<popey> Ubuntu target market is somewhat different
<popey> I'd argue many of them don't know/care about that
<popey> useful as it is
<penguin42> popey: but not being able to find it easily is very odd
<popey> first hit on google :)
<popey> or was, last time I searched
<penguin42> and the whole path to the download isn't https
<daftykins> i see your point, but i don't think there's harm in a verify link being there (even for server, with arguably folk would know what they're doing with)
<penguin42> popey: If you got to the download via https you could almost make the argument; but you really don't know what you're getting
<daftykins> s/with/which/
<popey> yeah, the whole process needs reviewing
<popey> vast majority of iso downloads come from mirrors and cdn AIUI
<daftykins> i might add my suggestion and see if it goes anywhere, i don't know how bugs work though to know if the right people are going to see it as-is
<popey> nobody will see that bug
<penguin42> there's a bug target for website stuff isn't there that it should be changed to?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content is where it should be filed
 * popey adds a task to the bug 
<popey> remind me when we get back to work after xmas and I'll speak to the web team about it
<popey> get some feedback from them at least.
<daftykins> ty sir - i did consider that guy a bit of a tinfoiler but it also doesn't seem that big a deal to look into, at least
<penguin42> the other odd thing I find is that it doesnt' tend to actually giveme my nearest/fastest mirror
<daftykins> yeah
<penguin42> for me it always ends up as gb.archive.ubuntu.com  when bytemark is miles faster for me
<daftykins> oh package mirror
<daftykins> mmm, i bet a lot aren't even really anywhere else
<popey> i tend to use de.archive.ubuntu.com
<popey> I find that faster than most UK mirrors
<penguin42> haha really?
<popey> yeah
<popey> the gb one is the central one for countries that don't have a mirror
<popey> so it gets overloaded
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> popey: mirror.bytemark.co.uk normally saturates my cable
<popey> e.g. USA doesn't have a us mirror, so us.a.u.c points to a.u.c which some of the gb.a.u.c pool point at
<popey> nice!
<popey> might try that then
<penguin42> and the bytemark guys are nice people
<popey> true :)
<penguin42> it's only ~12ms ping time for me from my cable
<daftykins> do they get updates quickly too?
<popey> directhex, have valve said anything about steam?
<directhex> no
<directhex> but it's ON FIRE RUN AWAAAAY right now, for reals
<daftykins> wussat? or is it secret (:
<popey> I'm seeing carrotunicorn17's account at https://store.steampowered.com/account/
<popey> so, https not so useful after all if the backend is busted completely
<penguin42> popey: I see mention of https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/3y7le9/im_logged_in_as_someone_random_on_steam/
<popey> i see mine now directhex
<popey> bah, now someone elses
<penguin42> they're saying not to use the store at the moment
<daftykins> messy
<daftykins> feeling very justified in never allowing Steam to store a payment method :)
<popey> yeah, i dont store mine in steam either
<popey> but other places have it...
<penguin42> shrug that's what cc is for, I'm sure steam is about to have an interesting conversation with their merchant
<daftykins> well i've only ever used debit cards
<penguin42> debitcard on the internet?! are you mad?!
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> no concern imo :)
<penguin42> at least with cc you've got some comeback
<daftykins> or maybe i've just been lucky
<directhex> yeah, if you get scammed with a debit card, it's your problem
<directhex> scammed with credit, you can just refuse to pay for that item, and it's the CC company's problem to recover the money from the scammer
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> i wonder, old girl reckons debit cards have some element of protection these days too
<zmoylan-pi> they're supposed to on paper but i haven't heard many success stories
<zmoylan-pi> ...but that might be it's used less than credit cards...
<daftykins> mmm
<pwaring> If someone charges your debit card fradulently, your bank should refund you
<pwaring> How much hassle that will be depends on whether you feel lucky or not
<daftykins> i did laugh at a mate who works at a bank, who claimed they would *always* do the honourable thing if your account was compromised in some way following a failure with the security features on a card (such as the contactless payment)
<penguin42> yeh right
<pwaring> In theory they should
<pwaring> In practice they don't :)
<pwaring> But generally if the bank refuses to cough up the onus is on them to prove that you acted negligently (e.g. writing your PIN down)
 * pwaring pays by CC so that in the meantime it's the bank's money not his
<popey> oh yay, they shut steam down
<penguin42> yeh the steam guys aren't going to be having a restful christmas by the looks of it
 * pwaring wonders if tehy added extra caching to cope with the 'oh look, Steam machine for Christmas' demand
<daftykins> there's demand for that? ;)
<penguin42> pwaring: They did say initially it was a caching problem; but erm that's one hell of a problem
 * pwaring remembers something like this happening at college
<pwaring> If you logged into a site and then someone else visited the same site, they saw your front page
<pwaring> But they didn't have a session cookie so they couldn't do anything
<daftykins> yeah that rings a bell to me too
<pwaring> This was at the intranet proxy cache rather than site level though
 * popey boggles at TV Adverts for Clash of Clans featuring Christophe Waltz.
<popey> Wonder how much they paid for that
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-26
<mapps> morning
<mapps> who's still up
<mapps> noone around?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SuperEngineer> after-morning to you all ;-)
<brobostigon> :)
 * penguin42 yaaaawwwwnnns
<penguin42> pwaring: Not too wet up there?
<pwaring> penguin42: It's wet but we're not flooded
<pwaring> We live on a hill
<pwaring> Rochdale is fubar'd, and ASDA Radcliffe was evacuated
<pwaring> (mains power went)
<pwaring> That's a lot of food to throw away tomorrow
<penguin42> pwaring: Just a few big puddles around here; not too close to any rivers - but yes I saw the pictures of Rochdale and Radcliffe
<pwaring> penguin42: Metrolink is partly down
<penguin42> pwaring: Nod
<pwaring> Radcliffe is stuffed as the tram isn't running *and* the bus service was suspended due a police incident
<pwaring> Glad my sister worked 6-9am rather than anything else :-)
<pwaring> (she works at the ASDA)
<penguin42> ah
<pwaring> oh, and the gas main has exploded
<penguin42> and a sinkhole on the m602
<zmoylan-pi> throw in a few dragons and you can call it dooms day :-)
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Be careful or we'll send you pictures of a flooded ramsbottom
<zmoylan-pi> there was flooding in ireland pre crimbo and it's rained every day so it's not getting better yet
 * pwaring inserts obvious joke about gas explosion in Bury causing 50p of damage
<zmoylan-pi> or 20quid worth of improvements...
<penguin42> I bet the zen guys are having fun
<pwaring> penguin42: not sure how close they are to water
<pwaring> Our internets are still up :)
<zmoylan-pi> says pwaring as they watch duck paddle past their computer... :-)
<pwaring> heh
<pwaring> Our house is above the street, and the street is a hill
<pwaring> If we get flooded then Bury is 6ft under wayer
<pwaring> *water
<pwaring> 'There are currently no warnings or alerts in force at this location.
<pwaring> Says teh environment agency
<zmoylan-pi> their operators are in jamacia right now, please leave a message after the steel drums...
<pwaring> GM Police website has crashed too
<mapps> hi all
<svea-hemma> is there an offtopic social channel?
<Myrtti> for this channel?
<Myrtti> or for Ubuntu IRC channels in general?
<Myrtti> or for freenode the IRC network?
<svea-hemma> well any i need to ask some men something
<svea-hemma> its risky.
<Myrtti> some men something? well, it must be really risky then
<diddledan> what about #ubuntu-men-only-no-women?
<diddledan> or there's the #ubuntu-mysogeny channel
<diddledan> personally, I prefer that we don't discriminate
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-27
<mapps> hi :D
<mapps> noone around again
<mapps> where's all the night owls/ones that dont sleep;p
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
 * brobostigon waves at mapps 
<penguin42> hmm blue sky here today
<zmoylan-pi> first day i can't hear rain since before crimbo
<penguin42> all the rain is in york today I think
<zmoylan-pi> and my hope was just crushed by the headline... http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/seeing-a-respite-from-the-rain-not-for-long-sorry-713098.html
<penguin42> hmph and you have to register for the service that bytemark put their webcam on
<diplo> Evening all, anyone about tonight, notice its been a tad quiet :)
<penguin42> hey diplo
<zmoylan-pi> people are sleeping off a few kg of turkey i suspect
<diplo> hey penguin42 / zmoylan-pi  :) and probably yeah
<zmoylan-pi> or trying to read manuals not written in english
<diplo> Just wondering if anyone here has done any soldering and stuff in recent years, I haven't but want to order a soldering iron
<zmoylan-pi> or trying to work out how to fetch a drone that's stuck somewhere out of reach
<diplo> Just don't know whether a £10 would be suffice for some soldering for doing some home auto stuff
<penguin42> diplo: I do a little but I'm pretty awful at it
<zmoylan-pi> ditto, a cheap iron from maplins should do 99% of what you want
<penguin42> diplo: The basic thing to get right is the size of the tip and power; you get some huge ones for doing plumbing/stained glass work that are completely useless for soldering electronic projects
<diplo> Thinking of something like this...
<diplo> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-61257-230V-Soldering-Iron/dp/B00MEEYB46/ref=sr_1_5?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1451246441&sr=1-5&keywords=soldering+iron
<penguin42> right, you don't want that
<diplo> Can buy different tips for it
<diplo> Not powerful enough ?
<penguin42> hmm ok
<zmoylan-pi> my last few irons were gas powered jobbies as i like the idea of portability
<penguin42> it is only 25w I guess
<penguin42> so it should be ok for small electronic stuff
<penguin42> can't really tell how big the top is
<diplo> Basically want to tinker with home auto stuff, going to buy some bread boards, temp sensors etc and start tinkering with basics in the attempt to extend over the next few weeks/months
<penguin42> I geuss that sohuld be OK actually but I can't really tell the tip size
<penguin42> I'm used to the little Antex things http://www.amazon.co.uk/Antex-XS25-Powered-Mains-Soldering/dp/B00862W052/ref=sr_1_1?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1451247214&sr=1-1&keywords=soldering+iron+antex
<diplo> No it's a bit hard, may go for a trip to Maplins
<penguin42> yeh they wont be cheap
<diplo> yeah i checked their site yesterday, don't want to spend a fortune until I'm sure I'm going to be keeping it up :D
<diplo> But I guess it's always good to have a decent soldering iron, want to have a go at fixing my 360 and other stuff
<diplo> I've not done anything for probably 15-20 years :D
<diplo> Last stuff I did was actually braizing, similar technique
<daftykins> what's your 360 got wrong?
<diplo> RROD
<diplo> I've been told by a few people it's worth trying to remove some parts to see if it'll work after some new paste etc
<diplo> Got a new one already, so thought why not try :)
<daftykins> ah we might've spoken of it before
<daftykins> but damn, nah just buying the cheap couple-of-pound new heatsink bolts for the graphics chip and redoing it with those nice and tight can work
<diplo> maybe. although I've not talked about fixing it, one of the lads in game recommended me to when I bought a replacemnet
<diplo> you everdone one daftykins ?
<daftykins> yep a couple
<daftykins> a mate has done tens of them with the same method too
<diplo> Good success rate ?
<daftykins> he reckons none of his have ever gone bad again, mine lived for an extra year or so
<penguin42> is this mainly the problem of the main chip desoldering itself from heat?
<diplo> Cool, recommendation on where you bought them ?
<diplo> I believe so penguin42, the paste either goes off/hasn't been seated very well
<daftykins> it's not paste related at all
<diplo> oh right
<diddledan> evening
<daftykins> hmm something new http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xbox-360-Hybrid-eXtreme-Uniclamp-ROD-XClamp-Repair-Kit-/120864512204
<daftykins> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XBOX-360-REPAIR-KIT-COMPLETE-free-p-p-RROD-e73-e74-BUY-2-GET-1-FREE-/261480995492
<diddledan> ROD Xclamp?
<daftykins> or the old classic
<daftykins> excellent eyes, diddledan :D
<diddledan> you're gonna make me read it
<daftykins> replacement fixings for the xbox360 heatsink mounts
<diddledan> o_O
<daftykins> believe it or not, fixing the GPU sink down tighter after making it heat itself up with none on or something helps a lot work again
<diddledan> I got one of these for xmas :-) http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder5express/
<diplo> What do you normally use daftykins ?
<diplo> Seem quite different kit
<daftykins> diplo: it's probably been 8 years since i did one so been a long time now, literally just the replacement bolts - depends on your extended error code though
<diplo> oh right :) will take a good read thanks
<diplo> thanks for the input / help
<daftykins> np!
<daftykins> fixing stuff is ace
<diplo> That's what I want to get back into, trying to get myself busier and have a project
<diplo> I have 4 phones, a kindle with a broken screen to fix and this home auto stuff
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've been asked to do an iPhone 6s screen, should be fun
 * penguin42 hasn't tried doing any phone stuff
<daftykins> it's only basic item swaps really that i've done, nothing special other than having the patience to do it
<penguin42> daftykins: A bunch of us bought a box of broken Apple Newton's about 20 years ago and made working ones and sold them on
<daftykins> this iPhone one will require the existing home button, front facing camera and earpiece be swapped over though
<penguin42> daftykins: Just doing things like swapping working boards and working displays
<daftykins> :D nice, mmm
<penguin42> oh and finding the bug that meant that they would play dead unless you removed the lithium for a few minutes and then they'd suddenly spring back to life
<daftykins> i do wonder if it'd be worth buying broken devices on ebay and fixing them up for resale
<daftykins> but it's quite the risk
<penguin42> in this case it was a local dealer who was selling a batch of 2nd hand ones and we asked how many broken ones they had
<penguin42> g+ has just offered me someone's 'Walk the north of England' collection; perhaps that should be swim
<daftykins> :S
<zmoylan-pi> the clue is in your nick... :-)
<daftykins> 42!
<penguin42> well if you can swim the length of Northern England and still know where your towel is
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-26
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the week we go into 2017 in uk now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bye christmas day
<penguin42> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yeh, we've got milk dated till next year
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<penguin42> hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> penguin42, hi
<andy______> hello
<andy______> anyone around
<andy______> doesd not look lie it
<andy______> does not look like it
 * zmoylan-pi copies some wallace and grommit to media player...
 * diddledan swaps zmoylan-pi 's trousers
 * penguin42 puts a rubber glove on his head
<zmoylan-pi> you'd need training in engineering if they were connected to wallaces trousers putting on contraption
 * zmoylan-pi reports penguin42 to police for the reward...
 * diddledan carves-out eye-holes in a box and puts it over his head
<zmoylan-pi> i loved how he used what looked like a swiss army knife for that...
<diddledan> complete with burgandy colouring
<penguin42> diddledan: W&G are excellent at the details
<penguin42> diddledan: Things like the fridge (I think it's a SMUG brand)
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-27
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> auto join
<Gargoyle> hello
<Gargoyle> Anyone have their iPhone stop showing up properly in files?
<Gargoyle> Specifically, it now just says "This folder is empty"
<daftykins> is it unlocked...
<daftykins> you also have to ok PCs i thought
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, ping around by any chance :d
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: wassup?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, not much, but I notice that there is yet another M10 tablet versio now
<popey> oh?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, altough not with UBuntu of corse, but yes looks like the FHD again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with Android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and this time round 32gb internal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it supports 4g as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, only in black that one to, no white,  they have a chpaer tablet in white too but seen that before, seems white is the cheaper colour of a device when comes to bq or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, I wonder if Ubuntu TOUCH would work on the FHD 4g M10 tablet, I guess it could
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how was your Christmas as well ?
<popey> no idea
<popey> it would depend on the internals
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t
<popey> great thanks, yours?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they had some sort of  changing Android to UBuntu software, so maybe would work with that one to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mine was ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, aren't theyse companies clever, selling the same device yet again, but with enough hardware changes, to make people possibly buy it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's all about money in the end though so sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> price goes up by about 60 euros too compared to the FHD
<popey> Customer demand dictates their product lineup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, indeed they will sell what sells
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anwyay if hte hardware is the same as the fhd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> except for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more  internal space and 4g support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then I would have thought that, the Android to Ubuntu device, software they have,  would probably work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, do you know a resonable amount or not so much, about porting it to different devices by the way ?
<popey> hard to know without looking at one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well the site has specs
<popey> they could have changed numerous things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it seems to be the same,  except for more internal space and 4g
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I didn't look really closly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, they change too much and they can't realy call it the m10 as such anymore I guess :D
<popey> it doesnt need much changed for our image to not work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, oh why's that?
<popey> the images have exactly the right drivers for the device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> each ota image you mean?
<popey> a nexus 5 image has exactly th drivers for that device and wont work on anything else
<popey> same for any other image
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I guess more devices in general will work with Ubuntu anyway,  once things go more to what will become Ubuntu personal ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh tablet crash happens osmetiems back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, well if the 4g m10 works with UBuntu, that's a better ubuntu tablet htan the fhd
<popey> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> quite a bit better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even if it's just hte internal space and 4g support as the difference really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, that's something that was a bit sucky with the ubuntu m10 no sim support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yeah to how it would be better I assume that was
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: diffeent cpu and gpu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, oh so won't work with the image then ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think m is just a name thing,  and hen a size, they got a chdapr m8 a 8 inch tablet
<popey> as I said, no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's ashame
<popey> same for all android based devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, or I guess there may be a way for it to work, but currently would  take hackey porting stuff over stuff
<popey> would need porting
<popey> someone needs to get the device and start porting it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah that particular device ....
 * SebthreeBQM10HD kind of wanted the device well a part of me, but....
 * SebthreeBQM10HD kind of wants another Andorid tablet actsaully, since the one I had was just a cheap thing anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and now broken wel power issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, what is stopping it fro running on lots of Android haradware currently really ?
<popey> people porting it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the drivers etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Guess
<popey> kernel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<popey> it's not insignificant work
 * SebthreeBQM10HD pays popey with a non existent one million pounds, to port Ubuntu and SalifishOS to as much Android hardware as possible :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh and for ufn Firefox OS too :D h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fun above
<popey> the ubports can do with help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, indeed, but I don't really have that one million pounds as I just put :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, ota servers  on the ubports site, what's tht? ota updates ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-28
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sel
<popey> Morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> 2016 needs to be over now. carrie fisher was the last strawer
<zmoylan-pi> still a few days to go so the bumpy ride has not come to a complete halt yet...
<knightphone> afternoon peeps
<knightphone> at the cinema waiting to see rogue 1
<zmoylan-pi> welcome to queuing in irc... :-)
<knightphone> got my seat
<knightphone> waiting for the mandatory commercials
<knightphone> since i am a paying customer i MUST be fed adds
<zmoylan-pi> and i hope you bought sweets with the noisiest wrappers possible
<knightphone> i cannot possibly rise above the volume of the annoying minors behind me
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, i usually only go to cinema ungodly early to avoid the noisy idiots
<knightphone> i try to, too little time too many idiots
<zmoylan-pi> i know someone who buys extra drinks to pour on seats in front and behind him...
<knightphone> brilliantly evil and effective
<zmoylan-pi> completly antisocial but somehow admirable in a weird way
<knightphone> true
<knightphone> amd we are off
<brobostigon> enjoy knightphone :)
<brobostigon> evening boys and girls.
<penguin42> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi penguin42
<daftykins> the kittens helped me work today :) http://imgur.com/a/tWQkf
<brobostigon> :)
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2qxtjbwkxdpx776/VID_20161226_142835.mp4?dl=0
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-29
<daftykins> one of my mates had one of the new £5 notes the other night, i'd not seen one yet :>
<daftykins> takes a while for mainlander money to make it to the rock, since we have our own of course
<zmoylan-pi> when the euro came in i had the complete set of notes by the end of first day... benefits of living in dublin.  but i got my first non irish euro coins the next day.  german it was...
<daftykins> ah har!
<daftykins> i'd only had a single £2 coin in my whole life before going to Uni and getting them all the time :>
<zmoylan-pi> universities run on weird denominations.  atms around tcd here in dublin used to dispense £1 notes to starving students back in the day iirc
<daftykins> :D i love my Guernsey £1 notes
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
 * zmoylan-pi lights candals by my tux altar and sacrifices microsoft licence agreements to linux
<penguin42> possibly the best way to keep warm
<zmoylan-pi> you learn the hard way to peel them off the laptops first
<penguin42> yeh otherwise the battery-cells go BOOM
<zmoylan-pi> oh crikey, now carrie fishers mom dies... :-/
<knightwi1e> Good morning everyone
<brobostigon> morning boy and girls.
<knightwise> morning peeps
<brobostigon> orning knightwise, how was the cinema?
<diddledan> frak
<diddledan> debbie reynolds, too
<zmoylan-pi> death isn't putting the feet up for last few days of 2016
<penguin42> quotas to meet and everything
<zmoylan-pi> getting in before the rush trump causes next year...
<diddledan> it's the rapture
<zmoylan-pi> brought to you by a sleazy business man on the cheap for $29.99, order now, spaces are limited...
<knightwise> hey brobostigon Movie was great
<knightwise> crowd smelled (and behaved) like the inside of the thunderdome in mad max 3
<zmoylan-pi> hope you brought your whistle :-)
<knightwise> zmoylan-pi: it was insane. Wife had a woman sitting next to her that smelled like a chainsmoking zombie
<knightwise> kids were running around acting like the had been snorting coke
<knightwise> good thing the movie was ok
<knightwise> So much for 'a nice afternoon at the cinema'
<brobostigon> :)
<knightwise> More like "Mad Max 3 , VR Experience"
<zmoylan-pi> i see little bobby started a company... :-P https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
<penguin42> haha
<diddledan> haha
<diddledan> well done Bobby T.
<zmoylan-pi> he has a company car already... http://hackaday.com/2014/04/04/sql-injection-fools-speed-traps-and-clears-your-record/ :-P
<penguin42> the registrant seems to be an OSCP certified pen tester
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uu
<diddledan> ee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dd
<diddledan> no, you're wrong
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pp
<diddledan> it's uu ee uu aa aa, ting tang walla walla bing bang
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is it?
<diddledan> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or just random letters :d
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-30
<knightwise> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> Morning brobostigon
<knightwise> how are you doing
<brobostigon> afternoon knightwise, alittle on the cold sign, my eczema could be better, and you?
<brobostigon> side*
<knightwise> Doing ok , looking for a simple solution to backup my files to my inlaws
<knightwise> had google cloud storage for a year with my chromebook and that trail is running out
<brobostigon> :) :(
<knightwise> I have a synology nas with this private cloud dropbox like client
<knightwise> think i'll run that on a remote machine, plop it over there and run local backups
<knightwise> looks like the simplest solution.
<knightwise> If I can run mate on my old netbook i'll be able to pull that off
<brobostigon> i use owncloud on my server for that same job.
<brobostigon> :)
<knightwise> yeah , but I dont have a static ip
<brobostigon> dyndns?
<knightwise> never syncs up right, plus I would like to have as few open ports on my router as i can
<brobostigon> ah ok, i havent ever used dyndns.
<knightwise> I guess I also could use owncloud and some owncloud clients but since i have the synology system running anyway....
<knightwise> and i use it quite a lot for our company
<brobostigon> :)
<awilkins> I have mum on Syncthing
<awilkins> Std. Dega-dup backup to a synced folder, linked to my NAS
<brobostigon> beer o'clock, :)
<knightwise> awilkins: remote ?
<awilkins> knightwise, Yup, Syncthing pretty much handles tunnel punching
<awilkins> Haven't had to fiddle with DNS or port routing
<awilkins> You just have to copy a big ID value from one to the other
<knightwise> so ... files on my nas , syncthing on my home server and syncthing on my remote machine ?
<awilkins> Syncthing where the files are
<awilkins> Accessible anyway
<awilkins> If your NAS is too dumb to run syncthing, run it on the sevrer
<awilkins> Mine has a package of Syncthing (ASUSTOR)
<knightwise> ah ok
<knightwise> gonna see if there is one for synology
<knightwise> there is one but its a little buggy , so i might be better off running it on my server
<knightwise> upside is I can run in on a raspberry pi
<awilkins> I like it. Even has an Android build, I'd use it for transferring comic files to my tablet to read.
<knightwise> hmmm.. starting to sound more and more interesting !
<awilkins> If I didn't have close to 10GB of files in Dropbox I'd probably just use that exclusively
<awilkins> I had mum on Copy.com for cloud backups but they went belly-up
<awilkins> It needs a wee taskbar applet
<knightwise> awilkins: does it store those comics offline on your tablet ?
<awilkins> knightwise, Yup
<knightwise> ok , gonna give it a try
<awilkins> Probably good for managing your music collection too
<awilkins> I wonder how it deals with symlinks
 * awilkins wonders if you can symlink a bunch of music into a synced folder and have it transferred to your phone
 * knightwise *eyes twinkle*
<awilkins> My partner works for a music college and they have to transfer audition recordings from China to their file server
<awilkins> They always have a load of problems because of crap wifi and L-class users
<awilkins> I said they should use this because it can resume broken connections. Dunno if it tunnels through the great firewall though.
<awilkins> But def. easy to use
<awilkins> Just set it up to sync a folder and say to user "Drop file in folder. File go to cloud. Ug."
<zmoylan-pi> at least no one submits their music in word doc files i suppose... :-P
<knightwise> I call that "cloud bouncing"
<knightwise> allows you to do stuff offline (or on a wonky connection) and "bounce" it up to the cloud whenever you have a good connection
<zmoylan-pi> i sometimes wish someone made a more accessible whisper net like the original kindle had... a low transfer rate, cheap, in the background network...
<ikonia> popey: you around
<daftykins> or asquare!
<daftykins> evening all \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
 * zmoylan-pi remembers to pack generic toblerone for tomorrows game...
<zmoylan-pi> trapezoid instead of triangular
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've not finished the one i acquired the other day!
<zmoylan-pi> full tobler or tobler-lite
<daftykins> i think it says 360g on the side and doesn't seem to have large flat sections, so i might be ok
 * penguin42 seems to have done particularly well on the discount-chocolate acquisition this year; I've got a truly silly amount
<zmoylan-pi> otherwise the shop will get a drive by tobleroning
<daftykins> ah no it is a shrunk one, doesn't seem all that bad though
<zmoylan-pi> i wouldn't mind if they had just reduced the size but to keep the same size box seems deceptive
<daftykins> yip
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Yeh
<daftykins> one benefit to the gap is you have further space to push them over to have them snap cleanly :D
<zmoylan-pi> they always snapped cleanly for me
<zmoylan-pi> unless they were the giant ones and had been in the freezer when they sometimes needed to be bounced off furniture
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> when i get a chocolate orange i roll them down the steps past the cat
 * zmoylan-pi wonders what shapes the generic chocolate oranges come in... pineapple? :-)
<daftykins> ask Terry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<popey> ikonia: hello
<popey> ikonia: also, I got a second bluetooth 8bitdo controller for xmas, so now can do two player games. Played 20 levels of 2 player Gauntlet in MAME with my 13 year old daughter :)
<ikonia> popey: just got mine working, I thought I'd share the 50 minute shame of trying to get it to blue tooth pair and not understand why it couldn't see the device
<popey> heh
<ikonia> I'd plugged the SD card into my pi2 rather than pi3, so no inbuilt bluetooth, wasted 50 minutes of shame
<popey> hahaha :D
<popey> excellent
<ikonia> put the sd in the pi3, 3 seconds later, 4 8bitdo controllers paired
<ikonia> idiot
<daftykins> XD
<popey> 4!
<popey> nice
<popey> which ones did you get?
<ikonia> 6 actually, only 4 paired
<popey> flexiondotorg got the ones with dual analogs
<popey> blimey
<ikonia> got 2 x nes 30 pro, 1 x sfc, 1 x snes, and 2 of the arcade stick ones
<popey> i have the SNES30 and SFC30 so I can tell player 1 from player 2
<ikonia> really liked them so went in hard
<popey> awesome
<popey> had much time to play?
<ikonia> playing snes games needed the snes controller, the nes 30 pro was for generic stuff and the arcade stuff for sf2 /mk etc
<ikonia> not much to be honest, starting this week,
<ikonia> really enjoyed what I have played though
<ikonia> re-completed super mario world at %100
<ikonia> that brough back my youth
<ikonia> finally got it hooked into the main TV/sound system
<ikonia> it's shockingly good for what it is
<popey> Yeah
<popey> I know flexiondotorg has done some fettling to get the nice backgrounds and old style tv effects
<popey> I didn't do that on mine
<ikonia> I've not got all the artwork or stuff setup yet
<ikonia> going to sort that when I've got the game layout nice
<daftykins> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Framemeister-N-XRGB-Mini-Upscaler-Unit-DP3913547-From-Japan-/181327242059
<daftykins> those things have gone up in price like crazy
<ikonia> good lord
<ikonia> $800 !
<popey> I managed to get the pi to put out the right res for the screen, so I can play R-Type on a big telly with decent sound now :)
<popey> happy days
<ikonia> I need to check the res on mine, I'm %99 it's right
<daftykins> i never had a *NES
<popey> me either
<popey> didnt have any consoles really.
<daftykins> i had a lot of gameboy accessories mind you :D over the top light, battery pack...
<popey> well, we had some odd orange thing under the telly in the 1970s/80s
<daftykins> o0
<popey> then a game boy much later
<daftykins> that's fruit, sir :D
<popey> lemme find a pic, it's mad
<ikonia> daftykins: I remember all those gameboy things, I had them, the magnigier, etc
<ikonia> battery pack
<daftykins> :D
<popey> http://www.old-computers.com/Museum/computer.asp?st=3&c=933
<popey> that kind of thing
<daftykins> i think you stole that from Blake's 7, popey :>
<popey> http://www.playerschoicegames.com/hanimex7771.JPG
<popey> haha
<popey> it had 4 games, Tennis, Doubles, squash and .. practice i think
<popey> like pong at home
<popey> was bloody awful, but all we had in 1980 or so
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> had one of those in late 70s, one with a gun though
<popey> get you!
<popey> I found a boxed one on ebay a while back and was tempted
<popey> force the kids to play it as punishment
<zmoylan-pi> *pew* *pew* *pew* http://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/9dc26b84742f00841a40244d3c3241bf-650-80.jpg
<daftykins> "Dad we're gaming but we're not even remotely having fun!"
<daftykins> "how long must we do this? ;_; "
<zmoylan-pi> they were incredible fun as long as you had a human opponent.  one player it was very boring
<zmoylan-pi> humans are sneaky
<daftykins> damn them!
<popey> I recently played Nemesis (classic shoot em up) in MAME, and it has a warm up for 40 seconds before it starts, Sam said "did games really do this when you were young!?" I said yes, and he said "I feel sorry for you"
<popey> zmoylan-pi: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/binatone-tv-master-4-plus-2-and-gun-/322373820593?hash=item4b0efa20b1:g:yKgAAOSwB09YFiMs
<popey> re-live the.. uh.. magic
<daftykins> warm up? like it goes easy on you?
<zmoylan-pi> we waited 5 minutes to load games in my day and we glad of it!!! (gave me time to do my homework :-P )
<daftykins> haha
<zmoylan-pi> that binatone is the exact make and model... thank you popey
<popey> :)
<popey> heh
 * daftykins does the wobbly lines to let zmoylan-pi have a flashback
<zmoylan-pi> to make it harder i used to use a mirror on wall opposite to tv...
<popey> no, warmup as in the physical components need to warm up
<popey> like valves
<daftykins> ooooh i see
<ikonia> perfect timing, bluetooth just broke on all my 8bitdo devices
<ikonia> it's just lost all the devices
<popey> odd
<popey> reboot?
<daftykins> ikonia: now Christmas really begins
<ikonia> just dont it
<ikonia> daftykins: just sat down to really enjoy it
<ikonia> popey: nah, reboot did nothing, can't even see them at the OS level, I'll investigate
<popey> :S
<ikonia> comedy gold, after claiming sucess
<popey> yeah, sorry about that :D
<ikonia> comedy gold, after claiming sucess
<ikonia> oops
<daftykins> nah it was worth saying twice
<ikonia> sorry, buffer there
<daftykins> i just discovered that there's a leak on the sealant around my shower tray, so my shower has been running through the floorboards and onto the ceiling below, then onto the floor there
<daftykins> kinda wished it was the soil pipe leaking so i could go the insurance route
<daftykins> i'm told you get blamed for the lack of maintenance if it's just sealant leaking, so you can't try insurance :<
<penguin42> actually it can be really hard to find the leak; we spent a few months trying to stop mine leaking
<daftykins> oof
<daftykins> ah well i can see a black line where the tray meets the tile, the shower head was spraying onto there so i saw the drip drip... then i ran it again and aimed it away closer to the door, no drip drip
<daftykins> could really do with redoing that room
<zmoylan-pi> or install a sonic shower to eliminate leaks... :-P
<daftykins> ^_^
<zmoylan-pi> inventor of kinder suprise dies...
<penguin42> was that a surprise?
<daftykins> heart attack on receiving own invention for Christmas?
<zmoylan-pi> he also helped invention of ferrero rocher so i hope a few ambassadors attend the funeral... :-P
<daftykins> only the really badly dubbed ones!
<zmoylan-pi> the toys used to be great in the 80s with pull back motors and tiny meccano sets but current ones are awful
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-31
<daftykins> :<
<m0nkey_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwuCQ3u2N_A
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 2016
<diddledan> allo allo
<penguin42> mornin
<brobostigon> pub o'clock soon, :)
<SuperEngineer> been up since 04:30.  So.... bin there dunnit already!  [claimed my "shopping done" pint reward] ;-)
<popey> hm
<sebsebseb> daftykins: now in here too
#ubuntu-uk 2017-01-01
<zmoylan-pi> happy new year folk o/
<oracology> Happy New Year!
<penguin42> HNY oracology
<m0nkey_> Happy new whatever from Montreal
<knightwise> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> new year sales aren't what they used to be.  all shopping centres open with key stores (supermarkets) open and everyone else closed...
<Azelphur> zmoylan-pi: well, Amazon has GTX 1060s up for £16 (pricing error)
<Azelphur> I bought 24 of them so far, lol
<Azelphur> somehow I don't think I'm going to get them.
<penguin42> haha
<zmoylan-pi> if only there drones were doing the delivery you'd have them already... :-P
<diddledan> Azelphur: looks to not be found by search
<Azelphur> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-NVIDIA-GeForce-GDDR5-Graphics/dp/B01IBUFZSM/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LNOP4UQZJ1
<Azelphur> I've got 30 ordered
<diddledan> "no longer available" :-(
<diddledan> 30 is a bit greedy, no?
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> it's cold weather forecast and those heating the home will make it toasty warm :-)
 * penguin42 giggles - it's Scan as well
<diddledan> Azelphur's gonna use them all for bitcoin mining? :-p
<Azelphur> diddledan: trade em in at CEX for £4000 of CEX credit and go on a shopping spree?
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> sounds fun
<penguin42> Azelphur: So the fun thing is that if I search for the ID in that link it doesn't sohw them, but if I pick it from your link it does
<diddledan> they might think you nicked them if you do it all in one visit
<Azelphur> true
<penguin42> Azelphur: I've just ordered one - we'll see :-)
<penguin42> Azelphur: On Scan's site they list them at 272.99
<Azelphur> indeed
<penguin42> (Not that I want an Nvidia graphics card, but for that price...)
<penguin42> Azelphur: Hmm I wonder about scripting a comparison between the default price amazon shows you and the cheapest in the new list to see for major differences; or between Amazon's prices and a sellers own shop
<Azelphur> haha would be fun
<diddledan> won't let me order one
<penguin42> now if we're lucky they'll dispatch my one little card and not give a second thought until they go WTH at Azelphur's order
<penguin42> I've bought a lot from Scan over the years, they're almost local - I first used them in ~93 when they were pretty small
<popey> penguin42: do you recall a bbc demo which was like the amiga bounce demo which had a red/white ball bouncing?
<popey> used palette switching to do the animation
<penguin42> popey: Yeh
<popey> any idea what it was called or where one might find a copy?
<popey> https://twitter.com/sil/status/815335929753858048
<popey> stuart used an amiga screenshot
<penguin42> popey: No, I remember it used just shifting the start of video memory to move it
<popey> that too
<popey> i think shifting memory to move the ball, and palette switching to do the ball rotation
<penguin42> nod
<popey> happy new year by the way penguin42 :)
<penguin42> popey: And to you sir!
<penguin42> popey: I think they did the same trick on the Commy 64
<popey> cpc too
<popey> that's where I learned it
<zmoylan-pi> when all you had were 8 bits you had to do a fair bit to make it dance and sing
<diddledan> managed to get an order in for that supremely cheap gfx
 * zmoylan-pi rings plod and reports cyber hackers trying to diddle poor honest retailer amazon
<daftykins> cor my old man's been hiding all the old PC mag coverdiscs so he doesn't have to throw them out - also clinging on to his VHS collection - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xlofld1lzj0bjxv/AACL8S8dxyZOuCr-wW3LQFgva?dl=0
<zmoylan-pi> the betamax is probably stashed under his matress... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> when i was clearing out the last of my audio casettes in early 00s i did find 1-2 spectrum cover tapes that had managed to smuggle themselves into audio section
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: :D
<zmoylan-pi> some of the tapes did contain best of zx spectrum game music so... you know... very rare :-D
<daftykins> i found my psion series 3c sync cable for PsiWin so then hoped we could find the main unit and pop it on ebay :D sadly my Dad put it in a very safe place
<zmoylan-pi> so it will only reappear 1 week after you get rid of the other piece...
<daftykins> precisely!
<daftykins> chaos storage theory
<zmoylan-pi> i had a keyboard disappear 3 months ago.  my place is really small. and i went through everything twice... till i stopped looking and sorted a replacement... and then of course it reappeared in a laptop sleeve
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> a packard bell keyboard sold with a pc with winme preinstalled.
<zmoylan-pi> so it's obviously precursed... :-P
<daftykins> do you even own anything you can use a real size keyboard with? :D
<zmoylan-pi> i was holding this keyboard till one day i acquire the dremel skills to install a rasp pi zero, battery, usb hub and screen :-D
<daftykins> ;)
<zmoylan-pi> and i use it at the mo with a lenovo laptop whose own keyboard decided it didn't want half the keys to work on.  my second lenovo for this to happen to...
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> you must be falling asleep on them and dribbling into one side :)
<daftykins> this a super budget end ideapad thing, or?
<zmoylan-pi> once is odd, two laptops is very weird.  weirder is that 2 other, older laptops i have are both fine so i'm pretty sure it's not me
<zmoylan-pi> both lenovos were got cheap in argos at end of catalog sale...
<daftykins> ah har
<zmoylan-pi> a €400 laptop for <€250
<daftykins> yip can't sniff at thata
<daftykins> -a
<daftykins> i've priced up a little revver to put in this case i just scored for free, well it's a full core 2 duo setup but i'd throw all that out :)
<zmoylan-pi> 4gb of ram and 1tb spinny thingie...
<zmoylan-pi> so my console text really flies by... :-)
<daftykins> easily upgraded to be sane!
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/susv7ns5s72lois/spec.PNG?dl=0
<daftykins> look at that glorious tax free price
<zmoylan-pi> starting the daftykinism religion was best decision ever :-P
<daftykins> absolutely
<daftykins> i haven't gotten around to getting high as a kite and writing a book for my followers yet though
<zmoylan-pi> in time, in time.
<diddledan> daftykins: I'm gonna start shipping stuff through you as a fence so I get taxfreeebies :-p
<daftykins> ;) they closed that long ago, has to be muled over to sneak it now
<diddledan> oh, awesome, thanks for offering!
<daftykins> ;]
<daftykins> my mule credentials are quite long
<daftykins> also fitting that Guerns are nicknamed 'donkeys'
<diddledan> said the bishop to the actress
<daftykins> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gears-War-Standard-Windows-Download/dp/B01GSJ2FFO/ wow that's £41 on the MS Store
<daftykins> hrmmm how much did The Beano and The Dandy cost back in the 90s?
<daftykins> i thought i'd make a convo of it rather than try to look it up online :)
<zmoylan-pi> i used to get 2000ad until around 1990 and iirc it was 28p uk
<daftykins> cor :D
<zmoylan-pi> of course in ireland it was 35p irish iirc
<zmoylan-pi> ::checks online:: 40p in late 1989... not to far off from memory... http://www.2000ad.org/functions/cover.php?choice=651&Comic=2000ad
<zmoylan-pi> you can check by prog number here... http://www.2000ad.org/?zone=covers&page=progs&FirstProg=651&LastProg=700&MaxProg=1997
<daftykins> i think i've seen a comic store over here now, although i don't know if it's survived... the two i mentioned were the closest i ever got in my youth
<daftykins> those multi-part "build-a-something" ones suffered big time over here 'cause you'd get the first then nobody would have any further, not sure if it suffered a similar fate up on the mainland / Ireland :D
<zmoylan-pi> my father worked as a porter in a hospital.  i think i got all the comics that were been discarded... :-) but i did buy 2000ad as it was great sci fi
<daftykins> ah har! a good source
<zmoylan-pi> multipart build it up collectibles did very well here... my father was a fan of a few of them and built them up and had them in their proper bound covers
<daftykins> ooh very nice
<daftykins> i don't really get how my brother managed to mess those up since we have newsagents covering certain areas
<zmoylan-pi> also for empty bottles which back in 80s had a deposit that was worth 10p each.  i once helped him fill a tiny datsun to drive slowly to bottle bank and redeem over 88quid...
<daftykins> ah just like the US system with cans in some states
<zmoylan-pi> they should bring it back to stop the dumping of plastic waste in environment
<daftykins> before i was allowed out earlier at my folks, i was asked to look through a drawer of old AC adapters to sort through important stuff :D
<zmoylan-pi> how many old nokia adapters did they have? i might need one :-D
<daftykins> 0! but there were two sony ericsson ones
<daftykins> nokias must be hiding elsewhere ;)
<zmoylan-pi> they've been promoted to calculators and socks hiding place
<zmoylan-pi> but still below bic pen hidey hole
<daftykins> single colour? :)
<penguin42> popey: Excellent!
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-25
 * zmoylan-pi hears heavenly choir... ::reads article on gemini::
<thelinuxbox> Merry Christmas everyone :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<thelinuxbox> good morning :D
<brobostigon> :)
<thelinuxbox> :)
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<ChunkzZ> Merry christmas #uk folks :)
<zmoylan-pi> waves to the non uk folk in the channel as well o/
<ChunkzZ> lol zmoylan-pi
<bs-Sold-Out> Bounysource are sellouts ! https://blog.canya.com.au/2017/12/20/canya-acquires-majority-stake-in-bountysource-adds-over-46000-users/
<zmoylan-pi> i don't know about you but i'm convinced... :-P
<zleap> merry christmas
<zmoylan-pi> merry christmas you filthy animals... :-)
<zleap> ]:)
<zleap> :) oops
<zleap> i need to sort this synapitics thing out
<zmoylan-pi> as long as i can do evil i'm grand >:-)
 * zleap hands zmoylan-pi a windows install disc :D
 * zmoylan-pi passes out the nerf weaponry and promises a 16gb usb drive to the person who hits it.... ::flings disc into the air::
<zleap> forget clay pegeon shooting,  we stick windows disks together and use them
<brobostigon> new dr who, :)
<daftykins> yawn :P
<brobostigon> has it been that busy a day?
<daftykins> nah i saw you mention dr. who!
<daftykins> ;D
 * brobostigon points an says, "blasphemy" in a dalek voice, :)
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-26
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<thelinuxbox> good morning brobostigon :)
<brobostigon> morning thelinuxbox
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-27
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<thelinuxbox> \o/
<brobostigon> o/
<thelinuxbox> \o/
<penguin42> right that's my mums box converted from 32 to 64 so she can run skype again
<zmoylan-pi> ponders how much faster my 8bit computers felt...
<penguin42> oh they did
<penguin42> notes that while it's possible to do a 32->64 convert of ubuntu without a reinstall it might not be any easier - still the wonders of multiarch are nice
<penguin42> oh and the definition of possible does require a bit of dpkg magic, but actually no forces; apt isn't confident enough to do it
<directhex> you're braver than me
<penguin42> well it was either that or a reinsall
<penguin42> t
<penguin42> the scarier bits are things like   apt install apt:amd64   and then cleaning up the mess
<daftykins> surely the time would've been better spent doing the full reinstall since there'll be an inevitable EOL date eventually
<daftykins> an upgrade from that must be a recipe for disaster :)
<penguin42> I think it's now pretty much indistinguishable from a 64 bit native install - there's no 32 bit packages left (or only one or two)
<penguin42> dpkg-print-architecture says amd64
<penguin42> apt is happy, so I don't think it should be a problem
<daftykins> ah i thought it remained a mix of some kind
<penguin42> I think even a mix would be legal/work probably - multiarch is legal in debian; really the hard problem is just getting over the hump of the core packages that apt doesn't like uninstalling (but dpkg is fine with it as long as it's being replaced by the same package)
<penguin42> oh and packages that have broken multiarch
<foobarry> just bought a new phone for the missus
<daftykins> belated gift eh? ;)
<foobarry> hanging on to reach 4yrs for my one
<foobarry> apparently phones don't count as presents, rather essentials
<foobarry> got a huawei p8 lite 2017. £129 for a HD screen , 3gb ram, NFC, fingerprint reader etc
<zmoylan-pi> often get a good price after christmas for phones
<daftykins> mmm, ongoing OS support is always the true clincher
<penguin42> there's a theory the newer android split should make that easier
<penguin42> we'll see
<foobarry> there's talk that lineage isn't availbale for kirin processors?
<daftykins> never heard of kirin
<zmoylan-pi> this friday my phone is reminding me it will be 14 years since i got my first smart phone a nokia 3650...
<penguin42> daftykins: It's Huawei's SoC
<daftykins> ah didn't know they were doing their own
<penguin42> looks like it's standard Cortex cores
<foobarry> this could be a blocker for me getting one
<daftykins> https://imgur.com/a/mwDBC - got a PC game running with HDR
<penguin42> why such a difference?
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-28
<daftykins> because of HDR mode
<daftykins> 4K is utter rubbish tbh in new TVs, can't see the difference over 1080p easily... but HDR is a huuuuge change
<penguin42> 4k on my new monitor is nice, but so are the extra 4 inches
<daftykins> yeah that's comp usage, i'm really talking about video content her as per a TV
<penguin42> daftykins: I don't see why HDR is giving that change - I'd expected more subtle gradations, not such a big overall difference
 * penguin42 thinks he needs some experimental drivers to drive his at HDR
<ali1234> HDR essentially separates the colour of an object from how bright it is
<ali1234> without HDR the only way to make something "lighter" is to make it more white, hence the washed out colours in the first image
<penguin42> hmm, ok, maybe I'm missing something about what HDR is - I just thought it was a higher bit depth - is it something else?
<ali1234> it is
<ali1234> just a higher bit depth
<penguin42> so why does that change how you make it more white?
<ali1234> because you can literally have values greater than "255, 255, 255"
<penguin42> but aren't your bits getting added at the bottom, not the top?  So that your normal full range is 1023,1023,1023 and your HDR is giving you the subtelty for the range?
<ali1234> no, that's the point :)
<penguin42> oh...
<ali1234> ultimately the actual "white" level is determined after you render everything
<ali1234> ie what value gets mapped to 255, 255, 255 on your monitor
<ali1234> and what value is 0,0,0
<ali1234> the thing is, you can choose them after rendering
<penguin42> oh, hmm that's not how I'd imagined it
<ali1234> you can do this with 8 bit per channel but then you lose colour depth in the process
<penguin42> yes, I guess that is easier to take existing code; I'd assumed I'd be seeing 10bpp pixmaps
<ali1234> well you would be, but your monitor probably can't display them :)
<penguin42> yes it can
<penguin42> well, it apparently can; the advert says it can do 2^30 colours
<penguin42> but perhaps that's just via this HDR mech
<ali1234> well some monitors can
<ali1234> but even so, white is still white
<ali1234> because monitors are backlit
<penguin42> (nod, having turned my brightness down to 30%)
<ali1234> i believe HDR uses floats anyway :)
<penguin42> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkwmSzPdVnY
<penguin42> ali1234: Down the monitor?
<ali1234> no, in the internal render buffers
<ali1234> the final step is to map that into the monitor colour space somehow - and maybe add a bloom effect on things that are too bright for the monitor to directly display
<penguin42> yeh ok
<penguin42> I need to fiddle with cabling to get the display onto the DP rather than the HDMI anyway I think before we can think about that, but I've not quite figured out where it will show up if the monitor can do it
<ali1234> probably nowhere - i don't think xorg supports more than 32 bpp
<ali1234> no idea about wayland
<penguin42> ali1234: Well it's not even in the edid data that I can see
<penguin42> ali1234: Although this is plugged in via the HDMI at the moment so maybe that will change
<penguin42> (The monitor has one uDP, one full DP, and 2 HDMI, so juggling them is interesting)
<daftykin1> problem with the basic mode in use in my pics is HDR10 is defined once at the beginning of setting the mode, whereas Dolby Vision is a constantly running variant
<daftykin1> one of the kodi fork devs was working on splitting the metadata in Dolby Vision over the last few days, seemed interesting
<penguin42> ali1234: ediddecode on this monitor plugged into DP shows '10 bits per primary color channel'
<ali1234> cool
<ali1234> but can you get Xorg to output that?
<penguin42> ali1234: Not that I know of, I'm told there are some Mesa patches that might do it - but I don't understand what happens given that I have a 2nd monitor connected that is only 8bpp - I'm asusming it'll go to lowest depth
<ali1234> I would expect the video card to drop the extra bits for the other monitors - if the driver supports it at all that is
<penguin42> I'd expect it to only offer a depth supported by all devices
<diddledan> a monitor can advertise 10bit support all it likes. that doesn't mean the panel is any more capable in displaying those extra bits
<penguin42> diddledan: The advertised spec claims it can
<zmoylan-pi> ...advertised...
<penguin42> well, it seems to meet the other advertised features
<brobostigon> evening boys and girls.
<penguin42> hey brobostigon
<zmoylan-pi> you're late :-P
<Maefs> hi
<Maefs> how are you?
<diddledan> 12 hours late
<brobostigon> hey penguin42
 * brobostigon has spent most of the day with family,
<zmoylan-pi> pffffft, what have they ever done for you? :-P
<brobostigon> well, quite a few things.
<zmoylan-pi> the aquaduct? :-D
<brobostigon> sounds more like the romans, :). lolz.
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-29
<zmoylan-pi> it's like they never have to deal with snow in apple hq in california or something... :-) https://www.spudart.org/blog/design-flaw-apple-flagship-store/
<daftykins> hahaha
<penguin42> ice in california? Heck
<zmoylan-pi> only in their drinks...
<daftykins> nah the store is in Chicago
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<cheesecakeatTesc> SFW - http://ttte.wikia.com/wiki/Journey_Beyond_Sodor
<penguin42> well, at least the rain is washing away the little snow we had
<DJones> We didn't have snow, just torrential sleet when I was halfway round walking the dog this morning, mostly dry since then
<penguin42> we just had about an hour of it around 10am
<Maefs> hi
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-30
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Nafallo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning Nafallo
<penguin42> Asda seem to have a massive sale on for higher end chocolate (G&B, Bendicks) here; I've just carried about 2kg home
<Seeker`> You should watch Christmas Carol Goes Wrong, BBC1, Now
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-31
<daftykins> \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<daftykins> how goes?
<zmoylan-pi> ok, waiting for new year to be done with so i can get back to not having to guess if shops are open that day or not
<daftykins> :D
<penguin42> oddly a lot of the big shops seem to be closed on NYD here
<daftykins> glad i got in my food shop so i can last a bit :>
<daftykins> still in two minds about whether i do anything to... night, it's pretty yawn at this point
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zleap> morning
<zleap> ok just completed codecademy ruby lesson 1,  a grand total of 5% of course
<brobostigon> morning
<brobostigon> :)
<zleap> how are you
<brobostigon> mostly asleep, and you?
<zleap> slowly working through codecademy courses
<brobostigon> :)
<zleap> seeing how basic ruby can turn in to featured web apps is also interesting
<zleap> so going from puts "string" to web apps
<brobostigon> ah.
<zmoylan-pi> injust a few simple steps... :-) https://imgur.com/Nt4jm
<zleap> looks good
